# Christian Henson's YouTube Channel - Nighty Night!



## christianhenson

Hi all,

Thanks for a crazy year and a bit. This journey will continue here:

https://www.youtube.com/c/christianhensonmusic

So subscribe and hit the notification bell if you wanna keep up with the action.

Best

C. x


----------



## Musicam

Great! Thank you!


----------



## desert

Look forward to watching. Subscribed.


----------



## emasters

Great videos -- it's nice to see more behind the scenes at Spitfire, and beyond.


----------



## MaxOctane

Recording Herrmann!!


----------



## Musicam

I feel that Herrmann coming soon! I watch this amazing video and I understand the music concept of Mr.Henson, amazing!


----------



## Living Fossil

Plottwist: The guy in the studio is Christian's evil twin.


----------



## ryanstrong

Wait I thought Christian left VIC?  Loving the videos!


----------



## mc_deli

I'm Christian so's my wife


----------



## ryanstrong

mc_deli said:


> I'm Christian so's my wife









Deep down we are all Christian.


----------



## Rohann

christianhenson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my first film on my new YouTube channel detailing adventures in the media composition and sample making trade, lots of behind the scenes footage at Spitfire, tutorials from me, and I imagine the odd unintentional insight into what we have in the pipeline for Spitfire!
> 
> If you like what I'm doing hit like, if you're new to the channel hit subscribe and always check the video description for relevant links...
> 
> CH x



Fantastic! I was hoping your leaving VIC in the official Spitfire representative capacity wouldn't mean any cessation of video creation.


----------



## NoamL

Jeez, Scotland is freakin gorgeous.

Climb a mountain for breakfast, rest of the day in the mancave composing, and no Trump? Sounds like the perfect lifestyle.


----------



## Phillip

Christian, congrats on reconnection with nature! Please post some of your new music asap.


----------



## tack

ryanstrong said:


> Deep down we are all Christian.


----------



## Musicam

I prefer this movie and with orchestra and choir that I wait Where is the Herrmann Library and the Choir? Ahhhhh ! I love it! Cheers Mr. Henson!


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks all, very nerve wracking doing all this, I'm still working up the format and hope, when I'm not so mentally busy to do many more tutorials and quick tips that Spitfire couldn't handle!

Here's the latest films:











As always stuff of interest is always listed in the video description box (you sometimes have to hit "show more").


----------



## Musicam

Dear Mr. Henson, my grattitude for your effort and passion for the music. Your work and the work of Mr Thomson are invaluable. Your team are great! A lot of people in one team. I wait great surprises of Spitfire Audio. Please consider a library for sculpting the sounds of violins, violas and cellos like a Albion that I can sculpt the sound, something similar like a sound design tool but for cinematic orchestra. And consider the choice of a chinese orchestra library. I wait various volumes of the choir, a children choir also Thank you for make people happy. Your world, the imagination is infinite, rock the fronteers of the technology. oh! And one thing please, consider two weeks special price for rescue another instruments of Spitfire. MUCH LOVE!


----------



## synthpunk

CH, Is Olafur or Brian your new partner at Spitfire Audio BTW?


----------



## christianhenson

Hi SP, no our new partner is a gentleman by the name of Paul Kempe. He's from a legal background with a big property empire not least Tileyard studios, with over 80 recording studios built there in less than 4 years, it's safe to say he has a passion for music!

Thanks Musicam for your message, very touching.


----------



## Musicam

christianhenson said:


> Hi SP, no our new partner is a gentleman by the name of Paul Kempe. He's from a legal background with a big property empire not least Tileyard studios, with over 80 recording studios built there in less than 4 years, it's safe to say he has a passion for music!
> 
> Thanks Musicam for your message, very touching.



Thank you Mr. Henson for your attention. Great Day! Sorry for my bad english


----------



## PeterBaumann

I've been really enjoying your vids over the past few days on the new channel, keep it up!


----------



## Soundhound

Christian your videos have been a big help to me over the last year. They're also becoming progressively more entertaining, and I've become a fan. Your piece about radio/gate/compression/Trump was the best so far. Sorry some didn't appreciate it. The small aside (in your vlog about having a wiring re work) about the Trump picture on the wall with darts in it reminded me of a similar situation a while back. My wife had worked on a job with Barbara Streisand that was a nightmare. We as a result kept a picture of Streisand in our apartment with darts in the eyes. At parties over the years it collected forks, needles and I think a pocket knife.

More, Christian, more! Well done, and thanks.


----------



## jononotbono

Seriously, how do you get so much done in a day? It's amazing. I'm getting up at 4am and going to bed at midnight, working round the clock to get an album finished for the end of the month and I don't even feel I'm in the same universe as far as matching such an output! Insane! Speaking of which, I best get off here. Quick Coffee Break and all that.


----------



## windyweekend

christianhenson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my first film on my new YouTube channel detailing adventures in the media composition and sample making trade, lots of behind the scenes footage at Spitfire, tutorials from me, and I imagine the odd unintentional insight into what we have in the pipeline for Spitfire!
> 
> If you like what I'm doing hit like, if you're new to the channel hit subscribe and always check the video description for relevant links...
> 
> CH x




I've had a long, long week and this short vid really put my faith back in the simple creativity of the human species (and brought the first smile to my face in a few days). Thank you Christian. Effing brilliant.


----------



## tack

Quite enjoying your channel so far @christianhenson. Such a civilized work environment you have to allow for the most essential midday lager run.

Out of curiosity, what are you using to record the video?

Nevermind, just noticed it's a GH5.


----------



## christianhenson

thanks again for such kind words here's my latest vid:


----------



## synthpunk

Cheers for reminding us how important a connection to nature and getting out of your studio is CH.


----------



## Rodney Money

christianhenson said:


> thanks again for such kind words here's my latest vid:



Concerning trumpet transpositions, "It's what it do, yo." Our favorite past time is to tick off horn players by performing their beloved concertos by transposing their F alta parts into Bb flugelhorn.


----------



## Nmargiotta

christianhenson said:


> thanks again for such kind words here's my latest vid:




Fantastic job on these Christian! I hope the series never ends! Bummed I won't be able to swing by the festivities tomorrow! Maybe some of that will slip into the next video?


----------



## AllanH

@christian - thank you for taking the time to create the videos. It's been fun to watch you set up, and I always learn something.


----------



## Prockamanisc

I've been googling it, but I can't seem to find a good definition of "charcoal sketch". I've never heard this expression before! Is it just a euphemism for a rough sketch? That's what the context would have me believe.


----------



## The Darris

CH,

You once shared at a table talk on the SF YT channel that you can write in upwards of 20 minutes a day. I would love to see a video where you explore some of your tips and tricks with us all, assuming a lot has to do with what libraries you use and how you use them. I know, it is slightly looking behind the curtain but I know a lot of us would love to know!!

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Musicam

More products coming soon? I need it.


----------



## christianhenson

...oh you know us, we will never stop!

Here's next up... I unbox one of those tasty new iPhone lenses:



*Hope to see some of you at our LA Pop-Up tonight!*

CH


----------



## christianhenson

...and here's more from LA:


----------



## synthpunk

When you get back home and settled into your new place I'd love to see some Phobos doodling and tips please. Cheers and watch that sun in LA.


----------



## Musicam

Happy travel. Amazing!


----------



## Fab

gotta say, really enjoying these short vlogs. That drums quick tip looks handy. Sounds like a good alternative to using compression for that type of thing.


----------



## christianhenson

...and here's #10 featuring London Contemporary Orchestra, Charlie Clouser and Eskmo...


----------



## christianhenson

Couple more vids for you here:





The last one I hopefully prove that a well recorded room trumps a dry sample with reverb added?


----------



## A3D2

Great  @christianhenson love these new video's, very interesting! Thanks for making these.



christianhenson said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Here's my first film on my new YouTube channel detailing adventures in the media composition and sample making trade, lots of behind the scenes footage at Spitfire, tutorials from me, and I imagine the odd unintentional insight into what we have in the pipeline for Spitfire!
> 
> If you like what I'm doing hit like, if you're new to the channel hit subscribe and always check the video description for relevant links...
> 
> CH x
> 
> 
> 
> *...AND HERE'S THE LATEST FILM:*


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks, I'm enjoying doing them... wonder how nerdy I can go before people drop off!


----------



## mc_deli

Dude, this is all very well, but I need to be nerded into oblivion with your cribs vid ASAP.


----------



## James Marshall

christianhenson said:


> ... wonder how nerdy I can go before people drop off!



You say that likes it's a bad thing, I think turn up the nerd dial up to 11 

I'm really enjoying the channel so far. It's really polished, entertaining and digestible. Looking forward to more


----------



## synthpunk

CH,

I gave up the single large template concept about the same time as you on your recommendation and it is also worked out very well for me and my creativity and most importantly freshness.

Some Phobos nerdiness in the near future definitely needed 

I ordered a Chromecast just so I could cast out your videos to my TV


----------



## Musicam

MASTER CLASS of a MASTER. Thank you for you guide and thoughts!


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> Thanks, I'm enjoying doing them... wonder how nerdy I can go before people drop off!



This is YOUR audience! We are looking for all of your nerdy insights.


----------



## Anders Bru

Really enjoying these videos. You're putting them out in a ridiculous tempo, and I'm not complaining


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Thanks, I'm enjoying doing them... wonder how nerdy I can go before people drop off!



Highly unlikely all will drop off. They are great videos. Your side chaining a drone with a drum kit to give it the rhythm but not the kit sound was a real lightbulb moment for me! Would love a video on how you create Stems, how they are Reverbed, what instrument choices go on a Stem and how many Stems are standard for TV, Film, and Libraries. I know it's specific to certain projects but anything as a guide would be good. DAW routing and maybe explaining how using Pro Tools with your composing DAW works? I'm eager to learn that!


----------



## mac

@christianhenson I thought I worked hard, but you absolutely put me to shame. Can I ask, how many hours do you sleep per night, and at what time?

Much respect, you obviously walk the walk (quite literally).


----------



## PaulBrimstone

jononotbono said:


> Highly unlikely all will drop off. They are great videos. Your side chaining a drone with a drum kit to give it the rhythm but not the kit sound was a real lightbulb moment for me! Would love a video on how you create Stems, how they are Reverbed, what instrument choices go on a Stem and how many Stems are standard for TV, Film, and Libraries. I know it's specific to certain projects but anything as a guide would be good. DAW routing and maybe explaining how using Pro Tools with your composing DAW works? I'm eager to learn that!


+1 for that.


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks as always for your words of support, and suggestions are always welcome.

Here's the latest, quite boozy edition.


----------



## Musicam

Sunny day!


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> Thanks as always for your words of support, and suggestions are always welcome.
> 
> Here's the latest, quite boozy edition.



Quick — lipreaders needed! What is that new monster library they're discussing? I swear CH said “Herrmann”...or was it “Whitacre”???


----------



## christianhenson

Oh, no, _this _library hasn't been announced yet!


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

oh yes, there has been a label "herrmann pickups" and if remeber correctly you were talking about an olafur library while recording at air lyndhurst with olafur talking about blending from noise to tones.
don't know. It's hard to keep up with you :-D


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> Oh, no, _this _library hasn't been announced yet!



How soon? I need to give you more money


----------



## CT

Watching all these videos in a row, slightly drunk, has made me want to:

1) become a Spitfire purist
2) work for Spitfire
3) be a WILLE (by train, the flights would drive me nuts)


----------



## christianhenson

You have to be very rich to do it by train! Prices here in UK are surreal.


----------



## prodigalson

yes, here in the US its cheaper to fly from NYC to Washington D.C. than get a train. always blows my mind.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Hey @christianhenson amazing work on your latest video, they are a gold mine and look forward to seeing the next one, being an upcoming composer, my next big step is to consider working with live musicians. I would love to hear what your process / advice on actually booking the studios and wonderful musicians that you are very fortunate to work with on a regular basis. Thanks so much as always, and hope to support you and Spitfire the best I can in the future!

Chris Wonfor aka Cleffer


----------



## christianhenson

Here's the latest, non-nerds should give this a wide berth!


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Here's the latest, non-nerds should give this a wide berth!



You rushed the auxes-bounce-printing-in-Logic bit a bit. I have sat through the longer previous stemming/naming protocol video, of course. Could you briefly summarise again...

Is it right that you create auxes for each stem (like groups in conventional mixing) and each stem's reverb, so you can bounce all stems in one pass... or...?

(I ask because I am thinking of stemming library tracks if I can make it straightforward enough. Also if it might be better logic than my conventional group bussing and FX returns that I use in Logic.)


----------



## christianhenson

Hi sorry, its a semantic issue with logic as busses are auxes, but aux tracks are something different.

So each stem has a dry 'bus' and a reverb 'bus'

There is an auxillary track for each stem with a reverb on it at 100% this receives signals via the reverb bus and then outputs to the dry bus along with the dry signals.

There then is an auxiallry track for each stem with an input from the dry bus, this is so I don't have to activate inputs on tracks.,

Then there is a duplicate set of audio tracks which have the same inputs as the aux's when bouncing the stems I mute the aux tracks put the audio tracks into record and run it down.... although people are coming up with alternative routes for that which I'll be sure to bore you with at some stage in the future.


----------



## procreative

Can I ask a rather naive question. Is delivering stems as ProTools files the standard way and the most common one?

Do you usually compose in Logic then transfer to ProTools then?

Andy why is that? Is it just that most dubbing setups only use ProTools?


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Hi sorry, its a semantic issue with logic as busses are auxes, but aux tracks are something different.
> 
> So each stem has a dry 'bus' and a reverb 'bus'
> 
> There is an auxillary track for each stem with a reverb on it at 100% this receives signals via the reverb bus and then outputs to the dry bus along with the dry signals.
> 
> There then is an auxiallry track for each stem with an input from the dry bus, this is so I don't have to activate inputs on tracks.,
> 
> Then there is a duplicate set of audio tracks which have the same inputs as the aux's when bouncing the stems I mute the aux tracks put the audio tracks into record and run it down.... although people are coming up with alternative routes for that which I'll be sure to bore you with at some stage in the future.


Tx for this. Kept staring at these paragraphs. Probably much easier explained in 30 secs in a future episode of Willie Nilly!


----------



## christianhenson

Hey procreative.

Over the last 5 years a pro tools session has become standard delivery method as dubbing theatres have all gone that way. I think I like to mix in pro tools from Audio as there is a baking process and scrutiny to each track that I enjoy. Its not just where you got up to on Logic spat out into stems.

I also think Pro Tools sounds better.

Best,

C


----------



## Soundhound

Would love to see any vids etc. Regarding CH's template approach. I'm currently torturing myself trying to settle on an approach. as much as I enjoy torturing myself, listening to my tracks really fills that need by itself.



synthpunk said:


> CH,
> 
> I gave up the single large template concept about the same time as you on your recommendation and it is also worked out very well for me and my creativity and most importantly freshness.
> 
> Some Phobos nerdiness in the near future definitely needed
> 
> I ordered a Chromecast just so I could cast out your videos to my TV


----------



## Fab

lol, when you pulled that little piano out at 9min ish...made me laugh quite a bit, its like...you were all serious then suddenly...tiny piano for 3 seconds..love it.


----------



## christianhenson

Here's me f**king around at Air studios for a couple of days:


----------



## tack

Did you record the discussion with Andy B about sampled strings vs real strings? Now that would make for an excellent #16!


----------



## synthpunk

I wanted to add that I hope the @Spitfire Team @christianhenson and all their families in and around London are safe after the events of last evening.


----------



## Spitfire Team

Thanks for your concern it's just awful I used to live two or three streets away and would take my kids to Borough market every weekend..... unimaginable madness.


----------



## ClefferNotes

Stay safe everyone, hoping the @Spitfire Team are all safe and well, truly terrible at the moment!


----------



## jononotbono

Spitfire Team said:


> Thanks for your concern it's just awful I used to live two or three streets away and would take my kids to Borough market every weekend..... unimaginable madness.



Just found out the news. Makes me feel concerned about the General Election. Thank goodness we have music to distract us...



christianhenson said:


> Here's me f**king around at Air studios for a couple of days:




Damn man, I think you need to be awarded an Honorary degree for dangling Carrots! Sure does look fun working for Spitfire! And thanks again for your Stems video!


----------



## Fab

synthpunk said:


> I wanted to add that I hope the @Spitfire Team @christianhenson and all their families in and around London are safe after the events of last evening.





jononotbono said:


> Just found out the news. Makes me feel concerned about the General Election. Thank goodness we have music to distract us...



Getting harder to just take it though, whatever the reasons.


----------



## pfmusic

Really enjoying these new vlogs Christian. Interesting to watch behind the scenes at Spitfire and your daily day to day life. Keep up the great work and beer runs!!! 




christianhenson said:


> Here's me f**king around at Air studios for a couple of days:


----------



## christianhenson

Difficult film to make with what happened this weekend, hope I got the tone right:


----------



## Musicam

MUCH LOVE!


----------



## christianhenson

Here's the latest...


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

Love those T3 drives. I can now seamlessly swap between main rig and mobile rig and take all my samples and projects with me!


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Here's the latest...


Great vid.
Wish you wouldn't promote Am**on though. They are right James Blunts.


----------



## Daniel James

Loving these Christian keep em up 

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono

Love it man! Not sure it's worth me buying one of those yet as I don't have a Thunderbolt Mac (using the Samsung Evo 850 sata 3 SSDs) but it's it's great to know what is out there to buy when needed!


----------



## Musicam

Japanese and Chinese Orchestra Library? Oh my God! This is the man!


----------



## Ron Kords

Love these vids - great that they are not too long - provides a nice little breather here and there.... 

I just got a T3 over the weekend. I'm mainly using it on iMac for Kontakt libraries. Loading Spitfire performance legatos has gone from 30+ to 4 seconds!!

I've spent a fair amount of time just opening libraries to watch how quickly they loaded...


----------



## Musicam

T3 Samsung? Model?


----------



## christianhenson

Two new nice little breathers from Tokyo:


----------



## synthpunk

Have you eaten lunch out of a vending machine yet Christian ?

If you get to Kyoto don't forget to visit the gardens at Heian Shrine.



christianhenson said:


> Two new nice little breathers from Tokyo:


----------



## C.R. Rivera

CH, if you don't mind me asking, if there a growing community of library developers in Japan?
And, where can you purchase a Spitfire Tokyo t-shirt? 

Arigato gozaimasu,

Carlos


----------



## synthpunk

Ohhhhhhh Nooooooo, there goes Tokyo


----------



## christianhenson

C.R. Rivera said:


> CH, if you don't mind me asking, if there a growing community of library developers in Japan?
> And, where can you purchase a Spitfire Tokyo t-shirt?
> 
> Arigato gozaimasu,
> 
> Carlos



Hi there, I'm not sure about devs, more there is a growing groundswell of orchestral and hyrbrid music makers.

We don't sell our T Shirts, which is what makes our events very exclusive as its a place you can lay your hands on some juicy merch for free!

Best.

C.


----------



## christianhenson

Amplified cellos:



...and som VIP BTS access:


----------



## christianhenson

I did another, VI-C exclusive.... not listed on YT yet.... so excited about whats going down at the HQ!


----------



## MinneSoda

Great videos!


----------



## Kyle Preston

Beautiful stuff @christianhenson. Those Cellos......mamma mia do they sound good!


----------



## christianhenson

Here's one where I attempt to answer a question posted by someone on my channel about how much we should be getting paid:


----------



## jononotbono

The most useful video yet! Thanks Christian.


----------



## Lex

christianhenson said:


> Here's one where I attempt to answer a question posted by someone on my channel about how much we should be getting paid:



Brilliant!
Wish someone made this 17 years ago when I was starting. 

alex


----------



## Puzzlefactory

christianhenson said:


> Here's one where I attempt to answer a question posted by someone on my channel about how much we should be getting paid:




So if the people paying you can't tell the difference. Surely it's better not to spend your fee on recording an orchestra and just do the whole thing ITB, no...?


----------



## christianhenson

...hmmm, I think more that its far better to try and create your own voice which is distinctive enough for them to hear the difference. 21 grams is a good example, it led to Gustavo doing all sorts of exciting stuff, some big orchestrakl stuff, and he went on to win a couple of Oscars, but that first breakthrough score was just a guitar and a throbbing amp, if you lined that up against 14 other composers with huge symphony orchestras I bet you it would have stood out like a beacon of refreshing honest emotion writ through the medium of a filthy guitar!


----------



## AdamAlake

christianhenson said:


> Here's one where I attempt to answer a question posted by someone on my channel about how much we should be getting paid:




Your channel is really coming into its own, keep them coming, mate.


----------



## baileysounds

thanks for these Chrisitan, love the channel


----------



## Musicam

It would be interesting a video of your point of view of the rights of the musicians and the composers. Today pick up a music and voilá, where are the rights?


----------



## Fab

still enjoying these, there's a kind of subtle humour to the business lecture #24 that kept me smiling

...basically everything you do is going to cost £1000 each


----------



## FriFlo

I want to stress, there really is hardly ever (in my case never) coming in any benefit from doing favours. The last favour I did was spending the small amount I was offered to do a trailer for a feature animation film fully on an orchestral recording. In the beginning I was presented the idea as a small team of former fellow students with literally no budget. Over time, the funding amounts they recieved got bigger and bigger and finally it was announced the feature was fully funded. In all that time I got nothing from it but one further low paid teaser, which also turned out to be a one time thing with no following jobs (not because my work was not good, but for reasons to complicated to go into detail with here - political stuff!). When I finally asked (after more than three years), if they would consider me as a composer for the feature, they replied they really liked my work, but unfortunately, the split of funding raised from different regions in my country wouldn't allow them ... so, that is the artistic consideration being taken? 
I think it is all just business! In the film world you hardly ever find anyone with an artistic mindset. Which leads me to regret I have ever done it for free. It is so tempting to believe you will make advances in your career from some favours done and in the beginning you get the feeling you might be up to something big! But all the people congratulating you for the effort are mostly fellow composers, anyway! My advice: do nothing for less money than what makes you happy now! Don't cut back on it for the hope it might pay off later. It almost never does and chances are much higher you will turn bitter from all of this under appreciation than hitting the jack pot any time. It is much more rewarding to look for different work that is as much as possible related to your long time goal, as long as you cannot make the money from music alone.


----------



## pmountford

This is the first time I've watched any of Christian's videos, but #24 was eye opening, useful and informative. Great to finally hear honesty from someone who's been there and done it. Many thanks.


----------



## mc_deli

#24 was fab. #22 and #23 just made me think that SA is making far too much money!

This is more amazing sales and marketing. That's not a bad thing.

I do feel CH was a little too self deprecating in #24. I love the vids and the author - but I am also reminded that this is one of British TV's most successful ever composers, with a vast back catalogue, founder of arguably the most successful VI company and a superstar in media composing - not an odd job man. 

It got me thinking about this ecosystem. There are an awful lot of loss-making "entrepreneurs" out there, at the mercy of pay-to-pitch, premium subs, premium courses, coaching, certificates and software short cuts. I am kinda surprised I haven't seen a franchise model yet.

CH has the luxury of talking about paying for musicians with budgets that come from someone who is paying. I wonder what percentage of SA buyers will never have a budget to work with? The business help they need is how to navigate the minefield of shills, scams, agents and sharks. I guess that's why the message in #24 about rights being a fight every time for every work is so important - to everyone in this game. Don't give up your share!


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks for your kind words, the self depreciation thing bodes well on these shores but when trying to export it to the states it has made for some very bad meetings!

I'm certain to touch on the many scams that are out there in the future, whilst I have been very lucky in my adventures as a composer I have not been immune to the many pitfalls we all face. Not least being coerced time after time after time into spending my whole fee on musicians when faced with acres of intricate symphonic temp only to find a weak exec has then sold the whole film to VOD which earns zero back end. Thats why I think it is important to strengthen ones position with a business plan and to maintain at all costs your rights wherever possible.

I'm most saddened by what has happened to the advertising game which now seems to play host to all sorts of sharks taking massive chunks of the fee for what is often enormous campaigns albeit online so again with no back end.

Whilst Spitfire is doing well I hope people see the good we're investing in, not just train sets but also an amazing new customer service team who are now providing live chat, phone lines and a much better, more intuitive service experience. We also need more space for our expanding royalty team who, twice yearly, account to all the musicians their cut of the sales. Paul and I aren't quite chomping at cigars yet!

Sorry I have to add to this.

I am reminded of the kind of sharks you're talking about nightly over the weekends in Autumn and Winter when we get this thing called X-Factor (which is kind of like American Idol) graces our screens. I've got a good sound system attached to my TV so can pick up these very indistinct drones and loops that run under EVERY SINGLE MINUTE of the show when the singers aren't doing their thing. You can barely hear them, but there is music 100% of the show. Then you look at who the credited composers are creaming the ITV blanket agreement and who pops up? Simon Cowell. Did he really sit on his laptop making hour after hour of inane 'tension' bed?

I also cut a bit from my monologue because I thought it would get me in trouble, but we're amongst friends here. None of us ever went to school with people who wanted to be A&R men, or people who wanted to work in account departments in record companies, or indeed people who wanted to represent musicians as an agent. I put it to you that all of these people who have these roles, wanted, at some point, to be in bands and become successful artists in their own right. As a consequence we are surrounded by an envy and spite that ensures every point of contact with out fees, budgets and rights, strips a little bit of our cash away. Fuck it, we're achieving our dream and walking on a red carpet once every two years, why should we get any money, "I'm having to stand by and watch them do what I wanted to do, I'm taking their fucking money. Plenty of others queuing up to do what they're doing if they don't like it".

I think that has a lot to do with it, especially in the advertising world, where recording artists are being told "we can get you some extra revenue by exploiting your coolness" and are then giving them 7% of the up front fees based on the kind of awful splits you get on record sales, but where advertisers are actually offering up commissions that should be passed direct to the artist. But because the artists are from the recording business, not the media composition business, they think this is the norm. Disgraceful.


----------



## Chris Hurst

@christianhenson - the latest video is amazing. So much gold in there.

Between these videos and the instruments you create (with Spitfire) that enable us all to go and make this music, we are fortunate to have this knowledge and instruments available to us. 

I agree about the indie British films comment - there's not much available in up front fees in my very limited experience!


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Thanks for your kind words, the self depreciation thing bodes well on these shores but when trying to export it to the states it has made for some very bad meetings!
> 
> I'm certain to touch on the many scams that are out there in the future, whilst I have been very lucky in my adventures as a composer I have not been immune to the many pitfalls we all face. Not least being coerced time after time after time into spending my whole fee on musicians when faced with acres of intricate symphonic temp only to find a weak exec has then sold the whole film to VOD which earns zero back end. Thats why I think it is important to strengthen ones position with a business plan and to maintain at all costs your rights wherever possible.
> 
> I'm most saddened by what has happened to the advertising game which now seems to play host to all sorts of sharks taking massive chunks of the fee for what is often enormous campaigns albeit online so again with no back end.
> 
> Whilst Spitfire is doing well I hope people see the good we're investing in, not just train sets but also an amazing new customer service team who are now providing live chat, phone lines and a much better, more intuitive service experience. We also need more space for our expanding royalty team who, twice yearly, account to all the musicians their cut of the sales. Paul and I aren't quite chomping at cigars yet!
> 
> Sorry I have to add to this.
> 
> I am reminded of the kind of sharks you're talking about nightly over the weekends in Autumn and Winter when we get this thing called X-Factor (which is kind of like American Idol) graces our screens. I've got a good sound system attached to my TV so can pick up these very indistinct drones and loops that run under EVERY SINGLE MINUTE of the show when the singers aren't doing their thing. You can barely hear them, but there is music 100% of the show. Then you look at who the credited composers are creaming the ITV blanket agreement and who pops up? Simon Cowell. Did he really sit on his laptop making hour after hour of inane 'tension' bed?
> 
> I also cut a bit from my monologue because I thought it would get me in trouble, but we're amongst friends here. None of us ever went to school with people who wanted to be A&R men, or people who wanted to work in account departments in record companies, or indeed people who wanted to represent musicians as an agent. I put it to you that all of these people who have these roles, wanted, at some point, to be in bands and become successful artists in their own right. As a consequence we are surrounded by an envy and spite that ensures every point of contact with out fees, budgets and rights, strips a little bit of our cash away. Fuck it, we're achieving our dream and walking on a red carpet once every two years, why should we get any money, "I'm having to stand by and watch them do what I wanted to do, I'm taking their fucking money. Plenty of others queuing up to do what they're doing if they don't like it".
> 
> I think that has a lot to do with it, especially in the advertising world, where recording artists are being told "we can get you some extra revenue by exploiting your coolness" and are then giving them 7% of the up front fees based on the kind of awful splits you get on record sales, but where advertisers are actually offering up commissions that should be passed direct to the artist. But because the artists are from the recording business, not the media composition business, they think this is the norm. Disgraceful.


For me it's not limited to the blatant shysters. There is a massive music tech ecosystem out there that gets my goat... and a lot of "innovation" funding for it. When I see music start up event, I think: "...thousands of middlemen leeching off creatives under a banner of "innovation" while contributing the square root of f**k all meaningful or useful, short-changing punters and robbing the creator"... I realise my view might not be shared by everyone. And there are some great music tech companies in e.g. education, creation... but my god there's just so much leeching and disadvantaging of creators. Strange when they/we are the mass. They/we are such a massive group of heavy spenders and magic-makers - obviously the former is more relevant in this society. 

Sorry, just rambling. Not trying to drag anyone deeper. More cool vids please.


----------



## christianhenson

Hi there, I forget to mention the score I'd done WAS crap and I deserved to be fired! It was just how it all unfolded that was crippling:


----------



## mac

Thanks for taking the time to make these videos @christianhenson, they're genuinely brilliantly inspiring and unique. These, along with @Daniel James and @mverta's videos are the holy trinity for composers everywhere.


----------



## Karma

Love this stuff Christian. Thanks for putting it out there!


----------



## Phillip

Christian, kudos to you for admitting your score was crap. Grown up stuff. Now, what if you could get off this tireless YouTube narcissism and study some great music to improve your writing? Do you really have to do Scoring with Kardashians reality TV show forever?


----------



## Musicam

Love this


----------



## Spitfire Team

regrettably Phillip I come from a show biz family from my grandpa Leslie Henson, my mum Una Stubbs, my dad Nicky Henson, my bro Keaton Henson, even my cousin Adam Henson (and he's a farmer!) and my other bro Joe Henson (check this month's Sound On Sound feature) we all get drawn to the lights camera and action. I guess one of the things that has drawn me to make this vlog is narcissism, mine maybe a little, but I'm looking forward to discussing this blight on our industry and how to cope with narcissistic abuse because it's nearly ruined my life at points. If I'd had this resource when I was starting out I'd defo not have made the mistakes I make. When I said the score was crap it was crap because I'd had terrible direction, didn't get his film and having scored it three times was exhausted into a snow blindness that detached me from my work in way that never ends well. I don't think I always write crap scores and am fairly happy with what I have self taught myself over the years, by yes, studying great scores. Because I am busy i have to do these vlogs in bite sized chunks hence them feeling a bit lite for your tastes but I hope when I'm done the sum of parts will have proven to be a worth while enterprise.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Would like to see a video on what a professional working composer would have as a bare minimum in their template. In terms of instruments/articulations etc etc (or a template for a limited system).


----------



## jononotbono

I would like to see an inter Spitfire crew competition series whereby you stick Andy B on a plane to Scotland from London armed with Laptop, SSD, Headphones (and a bottle of Wine) and see what can be written by touch down!


----------



## Spitfire Team

I'll ask Andy but wouldn't hold your breath!


----------



## Spitfire Team

Phillip said:


> Christian, kudos to you for admitting your score was crap. Grown up stuff. Now, what if you could get off this tireless YouTube narcissism and study some great music to improve your writing? Do you really have to do Scoring with Kardashians reality TV show forever?




What a thoroughly unpleasant person you are "Phillip". 

Besides, I have had more placements in Kardashians than Christian has.

Kindest regards,

Paul


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Spitfire Team said:


> I'll ask Andy but wouldn't hold your breath!


 

About the competition or about the template video?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

jononotbono said:


> I would like to see an inter Spitfire crew competition series whereby you stick Andy B on a plane to Scotland from London armed with Laptop, SSD, Headphones (and a bottle of Wine) and see what can be written by touch down!



Only if you do on a ferry from the Isle of Wight to Southampton


----------



## jononotbono

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Only if you do on a ferry from the Isle of Wight to Southampton



Haha! I'll think about it.


----------



## Kyle Preston

Phillip said:


> Christian, kudos to you for admitting your score was crap. Grown up stuff. Now, what if you could get off this tireless YouTube narcissism and study some great music to improve your writing? Do you really have to do Scoring with Kardashians reality TV show forever?



Such a wet blanket.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

christianhenson said:


> Hey procreative.
> 
> Over the last 5 years a pro tools session has become standard delivery method as dubbing theatres have all gone that way. I think I like to mix in pro tools from Audio as there is a baking process and scrutiny to each track that I enjoy. Its not just where you got up to on Logic spat out into stems.
> 
> I also think Pro Tools sounds better.
> 
> Best,
> 
> C


Ha, you confirmed my many years long argument there 

I was sure Pro Tools sounds better, people said I was making it up though


----------



## AdamAlake

Puzzlefactory said:


> Would like to see a video on what a professional working composer would have as a bare minimum in their template. In terms of instruments/articulations etc etc (or a template for a limited system).



I recall Christian saying in his video that he stopped using templates because they compelled him to do the same things over and again making his scores too homogenous.


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK

AdamAlake said:


> I recall Christian saying in his video that he stopped using templates because they compelled him to do the same things over and again making his scores too homogenous.


I am about to consider this very approach, since I find myself getting stuck doing the same thing a lot.
Then bored, within a short space of time


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Shad0wLandsUK said:


> Ha, you confirmed my many years long argument there
> 
> I was sure Pro Tools sounds better, people said I was making it up though



Oh god no, not the "which daw sounds better argument"...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

It literally took me hours loading all the instruments to create my last template. I'm not going to do that every new track I make...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Even if you don't want to restrict yourself, there must still be a barebones template that you would start off with...


----------



## Spitfire Team

Puzzlefactory said:


> Even if you don't want to restrict yourself, there must still be a barebones template that you would start off with...



I tend to make a bespoke template at the start of each project. What you "arm" yourself with in your band is I think a vital part of the creative work at the start of the job!

Paul


----------



## MatFluor

Spitfire Team said:


> I tend to make a bespoke template at the start of each project. What you "arm" yourself with in your band is I think a vital part of the creative work at the start of the job!
> 
> Paul



That approach sounds inspiring - I'm a template tweaker per se.
How long do you take to set it up? Or do you have some premade Instruments ready to go? (e.g. Violins I with mic, reverb if needed and proper routing)? Or do you set that all up from the start of the project?
I know you get incredible speed after the tenth time - but still - you would have all your instruments pre-balanced, or do you invest more time in mixing afterwards?


----------



## christianhenson

Yes I tend to make a template per project. If it's a massive year long well paid movie with an orchestra at the end I'll take a week making it. But if it's low budget I challenge myself at how small I can make it I think this then also helps to match the aperture of the piece. So often I see tight psychological thrillers and they have massive symphony orchestras on (albeit sampled) and I don't think the scale quite matches.

Paul and I are big on our libs being mixed before edited so I don't have to spend too much time balancing especially when using both expression and dynamic control combined you kind of mix live intuitively. But because of smaller templates both Paul and I have all of our instruments loaded into host DAW so if something isn't loud enough you can just boost it on the Mixer safe in the knowledge that when you move to the next cue it isn't going to come leaping out.

I much prefer this system, less surprises, but also the blurring of audio and midi is something I enjoy, flute not loud enough, I stick it through an amp plugin!!!! Noizzzzy!


----------



## MatFluor

christianhenson said:


> Yes I tend to make a template per project. If it's a massive year long well paid movie with an orchestra at the end I'll take a week making it. But if it's low budget I challenge myself at how small I can make it I think this then also helps to match the aperture of the piece. So often I see tight psychological thrillers and they have massive symphony orchestras on (albeit sampled) and I don't think the scale quite matches.
> 
> Paul and I are big on our libs being mixed before edited so I don't have to spend too much time balancing especially when using both expression and dynamic control combined you kind of mix live intuitively. But because of smaller templates both Paul and I have all of our instruments loaded into host DAW so if something isn't loud enough you can just boost it on the Mixer safe in the knowledge that when you move to the next cue it isn't going to come leaping out.
> 
> I much prefer this system, less surprises, but also the blurring of audio and midi is something I enjoy, flute not loud enough, I stick it through an amp plugin!!!! Noizzzzy!



Thanks for the answer! hmm - I'll try that next time 

Looking forward to your next vid


----------



## NoamL

@christianhenson do keep on with these, I haven't been commenting in the thread but I've watched all the vids and they're both entertaining and informative! Just wanted to let you know. PS, I think your music rocks on Poirot, and Christopher Gunning is a hard act to follow!

Cue sheets: YES! They're so tedious, but necessary. I've investigated a couple different options for automatic SMPTE calculation in spreadsheets but none seem that reliable. Is there an industry standard for these? I've been using the online SMPTE calculator here - https://current360.com/apps/timecode-calculator/tc.html

I help out a composer on a kid's TV show where we have 20 cuesheets a season that have 80-100 cues each. And definitely, it's all about zooming in on the waveforms and making sure things are accurate down to the frame so that the composer can get all the royalties he deserves! I can't imagine someone doing cuesheets lightly, they'd have to be a very poor assistant to not understand how much money this means for composers.


----------



## JeffvR

The cue sheet tips. So simple and effective, nice .


----------



## mc_deli

Spitfire Team said:


> regrettably Phillip I come from a show biz family from my grandpa Leslie Henson, my mum Una Stubbs, my dad Nicky Henson, my bro Keaton Henson, even my cousin Adam Henson (and he's a farmer!) and my other bro Joe Henson (check this month's Sound On Sound feature) we all get drawn to the lights camera and action. I guess one of the things that has drawn me to make this vlog is narcissism, mine maybe a little, but I'm looking forward to discussing this blight on our industry and how to cope with narcissistic abuse because it's nearly ruined my life at points. If I'd had this resource when I was starting out I'd defo not have made the mistakes I make. When I said the score was crap it was crap because I'd had terrible direction, didn't get his film and having scored it three times was exhausted into a snow blindness that detached me from my work in way that never ends well. I don't think I always write crap scores and am fairly happy with what I have self taught myself over the years, by yes, studying great scores. Because I am busy i have to do these vlogs in bite sized chunks hence them feeling a bit lite for your tastes but I hope when I'm done the sum of parts will have proven to be a worth while enterprise.



I have let me SOS sub lapse since reading it on and off since '95. I think I need a sub again. Something about the flap of the letterbox and the sound of plastic on composite parquet a few days after it hits the news stands
But I really just posted to say: hell's teeth! Mater is... wow... I never knew that!


----------



## christianhenson

...next up!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Love the thread title.

*Christian Henson's YouTube Channel - The WORST Place To Write Music*

Yeah, it's way too distracting.


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> ...next up!



Just an FYI, the link starts at a timestamp 3:30 in. You might want to post the link without it.


----------



## christianhenson

ha thanks!


----------



## MisteR

Just want to say that if you're enjoying that book be sure to watch Les Blank's doc _Burden of Dreams._


----------



## AllanH

Very enjoyable again. Thank you Christian! I really agree with "loss of control" you describe; so very true and not generally appreciated.


----------



## jononotbono

Today is a great day! I've been itching to watch Series 2 of Inside No 9 for ages and was disappointed that the BBC don't have it available on iPlayer anymore. Thank you Mr Postman.


----------



## synthpunk

CH Video request: Christian I was hoping you might talk about your decision two go to a smaller template and build one for each individual project I believe. Thank you.


----------



## jononotbono

jononotbono said:


> Today is a great day! I've been itching to watch Series 2 of Inside No 9 for ages and was disappointed that the BBC don't have it available on iPlayer anymore. Thank you Mr Postman.



Bollocks. The dawning realisation I probably need more sleep as series 2 is not the newest series. It's Series 3!!! This is the worst day ever!! Haha!


----------



## christianhenson

Another pile of volcano top waffle:


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> Another pile of volcano top waffle:



The cognitive dissonance when I listen to your vernacular is off the charts. 
I'm equal parts charmed and annoyed.


----------



## christianhenson

Out of interest what is annoying, truly interested in this. This is how I actually speak and in Spitfire I'm known as "Potty Mouth". I'm thinking of sticking adult advisories at top of these monologues.


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> Out of interest what is annoying, truly interested in this. This is how I actually speak and in Spitfire I'm known as "Potty Mouth". I'm thinking of sticking adult advisories at top of these monologues.


I'm charmed by your obvious love of language, which is something I share.
I think the annoying part is all just projection on my end, it's just that I get the sense that sometimes you get too satisfied 
in the embroidery of your monologues. 

But I'm guilty of this as well, so.. Yeah..


----------



## christianhenson

No you're totally right, I do! I enjoy linguistic perversion (look there I did it again).


----------



## Musicam

christianhenson said:


> Out of interest what is annoying, truly interested in this. This is how I actually speak and in Spitfire I'm known as "Potty Mouth". I'm thinking of sticking adult advisories at top of these monologues.



I would like to listen always because I am learning all the time with you Sir.

Can you say that I wait a another great product of Spifire?

Good Day Mr Henson.


----------



## rottoy

Linguistic Perversion is my favourite band of all time!


----------



## jononotbono

Great story! I just realised you did Severance and Triangle. I loved those films. That bit in Severance with Danny Dyer talking about the place being a Sex Lodge whilst off his tits on mushrooms creases me up every time.


----------



## christianhenson

Yeah, Triangle, the female singer on the score, she went on to accept my hand in marriage!


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Yeah, Triangle, the female singer on the score, she went on to accept my hand in marriage!



No way! That's amazing.


----------



## pfmusic

christianhenson said:


> Yeah, Triangle, the female singer on the score, she went on to accept my hand in marriage!



Love Severance and Triangle, great films, especially Triangle! Got them in my film collection


----------



## SchnookyPants

mc_deli said:


> I'm Christian so's my wife



Ya' _can't_ be born Dec. 25 and NOT be named 'Christian', can ya' now.


----------



## christianhenson

I believe if it wasn't for that fact I was going to be called "Lucy".


----------



## SchnookyPants

As it is, you were just loose?


----------



## christianhenson

A big day:


----------



## MisteR

So... Spitfire Audio Typhon? Something new on the horizon?


----------



## emasters

MisteR said:


> So... Spitfire Audio Typhon? Something new on the horizon?



Was wondering the same thing as that shot was held for a bit. Time will tell...


----------



## MaxOctane

That "Godfather" album in the background. A clue?


----------



## rocking.xmas.man

Huh. the first time I took a look to those videos while taking a short break inside our TV mixing stage. There are some sequences loaded with an amount of rumbling low frequency content its quite headache-y. Would you mind to use a slight low shelf to tame unwanted bass response of your Soundrecordings? Otherwise it's enjoyable as always


----------



## Musicam

christianhenson said:


> A big day:




Coming soon this week another product? I want to eat


----------



## TintoL

Wow, another product! Unless is the choir library. I rather have the promised additional mics for SSS and woods.


----------



## christianhenson

...I think this is a nice glimpse of our culture here at Spitfire:


----------



## MatFluor

christianhenson said:


> ...I think this is a nice glimpse of our culture here at Spitfire:




Since in the long term I might move to the UK (Switzerland is great to live, but not as great for composing) - remind me to knock at your door for a job


----------



## christianhenson

Worked for Oli!


----------



## synthpunk

Homay's studio looks great. Good choice with UAD.

That 30's ribbon mic looks amazing.


----------



## jononotbono

10 Downing Street! And "selfie'ing it"!! That is pretty brilliant for every wrong reason obviously.


----------



## christianhenson

especially as I had the 'colonel' out at the time micturating down the cul-de-sac in my own little personal anti-pissestablishment-dirty-protest kind of way... woah, just woke up!! what did I say?!


----------



## Musicam

One question please, what is the name of the dog that appears in the videos? Its amazing


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> especially as I had the 'colonel' out at the time micturating down the cul-de-sac in my own little personal anti-pissestablishment-dirty-protest kind of way... woah, just woke up!! what did I say?!


----------



## christianhenson

My dog is called Oscar (my only chance of getting one)


----------



## Musicam

christianhenson said:


> My dog is called Oscar (my only chance of getting one)


Oscar= Music and Cinema


----------



## PaulBrimstone

[QUOTE="micturating down the cul-de-sac[/QUOTE]
Micturating — now there's an Ivor Cutler Scottish living room kind of word! Edinburgh is rubbing off on you.


----------



## christianhenson

Here's the thing, *Ivor Cutler taught me in school back in London!* We went to this crazy small state primary on Notting Hill Gate where once a week Ivor came in to give us nonsense lessons.... those were the days.

For any of you who don't know him you need to buy this: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dandruff_(album)


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> Here's the thing, *Ivor Cutler taught me in school back in London!* We went to this crazy small state primary on Notting Hill Gate where once a week Ivor came in to give us nonsense lessons.


Well, that explains a lot...


----------



## mc_deli

Love the vids but watching the staff meeting was a low point. Very bad one for the first CH vid Ms Deli has sat through. Lost a few points there chief :(


----------



## pfmusic

I enjoyed the latest vlog Christian, always interested in the behind the scenes at Spitfire HQ - looks like a very cool working place for your SA team  Typhon? mm?


----------



## christianhenson

Hey MC this stuff not everyone's cuppa, TBH I was surprised by the success of my first monologue which is not the direction I thought this blog was going in. When views drop I'll quit the BTS but for now I'm playlisting so you know which ones to avoid.... next one is a bit officey but I'm editing the mutha of monologues that I'm quite please with... Thanks as always for your support.


----------



## TintoL

Great channel Christian.... I watch the videos all the time.


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Hey MC this stuff not everyone's cuppa, TBH I was surprised by the success of my first monologue which is not the direction I thought this blog was going in. When views drop I'll quit the BTS but for now I'm playlisting so you know which ones to avoid.... next one is a bit officey but I'm editing the mutha of monologues that I'm quite please with... Thanks as always for your support.


You can call me Deli


----------



## chrisr

Hi Christian,

Firstly I have to tell you that I'm absolutely loving these vlogs, and have huge respect for the way in which you are laying bare some aspects of your day-to-day life, process, trials and tribulations as both a gigging composer and company owner/director. Frankly, if I happen to bump into you in person then I'd like to give you a big hug, buy you a pint and chew your ear off for half an hour, such is the manner of these videos which make me feel like I personally know you as a friend, even though we've never met and likely never will. It's incredibly impressive that besides speaking knowledgeably, you can also be so welcoming, personable & open to camera, no doubt it's in the genes!

Regarding the BTS stuff, it also made (just slightly) uncomfortable viewing for me, although it's also really quite interesting to see. I've worked for small tech/media/music companies and I feel like I've sat in rooms like the 'show and tell' on many many occasions in the past. All I would question about it, as regards the vlog, is that you don't _assume_ that your staff are ok with being filmed, and that you give them every opportunity to continue to be off-camera should they wish. I expect that you are already completely sensitive to this and have covered the ground. I also expect that you have a relationship with your staff whereby they feel they can speak totally honestly with you - certainly you seem like that kind of bloke. But I know from experience as both a junior and boss, that people are reluctant to say 'no' the boss (that sounds much worse than I intended it too!) - or less dramatically, nobody wants to be a party-pooper, and that if not dealt with openly can lead to unintended side effects of anxiety/pressure for the reluctants.

I should say that I actually, really don't know anyone who works for SF, but I've had plenty of clients when I was studio engineer who wanted to blog/photograph/vlog/tweet etc... about the recording sessions and I was never terribly comfortable doing so - although I never said no.

From a purely selfish point of view it's quite fascinating to see a bit of the inside of SF (so I nearly didn't post this...) and I hope that your staff are cool with it and we can see lots more!
I think my discomfort on viewing the staff vlogs is most likely a projection of how I've felt about being on camera in the past - I'm one of those people for who the only good photos of me are the ones I wasn't aware were being taken...


----------



## D Halgren

Not sure why everyone is so down on the office stuff. I am very happy to be a fly on the wall of Spitfire!


----------



## AllanH

I think it's fantastic that Christian Henson is willing to give behind-the-scenes at Spitfire Audio. As much as the videos are one-way it does make Spitfire Audio more personal. 

I truly enjoy CH's comments on just about everything.


----------



## christianhenson

chrisr said:


> Hi Christian,
> 
> Firstly I have to tell you that I'm absolutely loving these vlogs, and have huge respect for the way in which you are laying bare some aspects of your day-to-day life, process, trials and tribulations as both a gigging composer and company owner/director. Frankly, if I happen to bump into you in person then I'd like to give you a big hug, buy you a pint and chew your ear off for half an hour, such is the manner of these videos which make me feel like I personally know you as a friend, even though we've never met and likely never will. It's incredibly impressive that besides speaking knowledgeably, you can also be so welcoming, personable & open to camera, no doubt it's in the genes!
> 
> Regarding the BTS stuff, it also made (just slightly) uncomfortable viewing for me, although it's also really quite interesting to see. I've worked for small tech/media/music companies and I feel like I've sat in rooms like the 'show and tell' on many many occasions in the past. All I would question about it, as regards the vlog, is that you don't _assume_ that your staff are ok with being filmed, and that you give them every opportunity to continue to be off-camera should they wish. I expect that you are already completely sensitive to this and have covered the ground. I also expect that you have a relationship with your staff whereby they feel they can speak totally honestly with you - certainly you seem like that kind of bloke. But I know from experience as both a junior and boss, that people are reluctant to say 'no' the boss (that sounds much worse than I intended it too!) - or less dramatically, nobody wants to be a party-pooper, and that if not dealt with openly can lead to unintended side effects of anxiety/pressure for the reluctants.
> 
> I should say that I actually, really don't know anyone who works for SF, but I've had plenty of clients when I was studio engineer who wanted to blog/photograph/vlog/tweet etc... about the recording sessions and I was never terribly comfortable doing so - although I never said no.
> 
> From a purely selfish point of view it's quite fascinating to see a bit of the inside of SF (so I nearly didn't post this...) and I hope that your staff are cool with it and we can see lots more!
> I think my discomfort on viewing the staff vlogs is most likely a projection of how I've felt about being on camera in the past - I'm one of those people for who the only good photos of me are the ones I wasn't aware were being taken...



Its a good point and one I'm thinking about, we have a monthly internal newsletter and I'll ask people to holler if they're uncomfortable on camera, I have notice a couple of more shy staff trying to get out of frame so I'll give them the op of going "please keep me off camera if poss". On which note...

...we've made some porn.


----------



## ryanstrong

Love the office stuff.... you should make a BBC The Office Spitfire edition. It personalizes the brand, and makes for a feeling of inclusivity vs exclusively which is so important today in the market place because people want to know where/who/how the stuff they are buying are coming from.

Keep it up @christianhenson love it.


----------



## mac

Personally, I like the fact you never know what you're going to get. One vid will be Christian sat in rabbit shit, the next we'll be in some crazy bedroom studio in Japan. I also like the candid awkwardness of the office stuff. It's real life. If everyone was all Hollywood confidence, it'd feel a bit crap.


----------



## Morning Coffee

Love the series, not a fan of your dart board.


----------



## christianhenson

I know, I probably need to tone back the dart throwing, having not only his own incarceration to contemplate but also that of all his grown up children and some of their spouses, they must be absolutely sh***ing it. Looks like there's some NY state stuff going on too, so pardon exempt... And on that note have you ever known someone who hasn't just farted to randomly say 'pardon'? Pretty weird, but I keep an open mind. I'll put the dart board away but I have a big box of party hats to replace it!


----------



## D Halgren

I personally love the dart board! People are way too sensitive.


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> I know, I probably need to tone back the dart throwing, having not only his own incarceration to contemplate but also that of all his grown up children and some of their spouses, they must be absolutely sh***ing it. Looks like there's some NY state stuff going on too, so pardon exempt... And on that note have you ever known someone who hasn't just farted to randomly say 'pardon'? Pretty weird, but I keep an open mind. I'll put the dart board away but I have a big box of party hats to replace it!



Right cheeky that


----------



## synthpunk

Great desk, is that custom ?

That room is going to need some serious treatment though.



christianhenson said:


> Its a good point and one I'm thinking about, we have a monthly internal newsletter and I'll ask people to holler if they're uncomfortable on camera, I have notice a couple of more shy staff trying to get out of frame so I'll give them the op of going "please keep me off camera if poss". On which note...
> 
> ...we've made some porn.


----------



## christianhenson

indeed.... and a Britney fan.


----------



## christianhenson

you literally couldn't write it though, if I was giving the script of a film where its lead protagonist was a bloke by the name of 'trump' who was unable to pardon himself I'd pretend I was busy scoring something else!


----------



## JoeBarlow

synthpunk said:


> Great desk, is that custom ?



It's a Zaor  
http://www.zaorstudiofurniture.com/miza/miza-x2/


----------



## jononotbono

A little off topic but I just bought Inside No 9 series 3 after my partner bought me series two by mistake (a great mistake regardless) and just have to say it's great! The music is really fitting and although I haven't watched every one of them yet, a couple of them have been making me laugh so much. The whole conversation and story around the dinner table in the Restaurant was hilarious. Great work!


----------



## synthpunk

That's nice quality for 2K. They really need to open up a North American operation.


[QUOTE="JoeBarlow, post: 4113421, member: 10377"]It's a Zaor 
http://www.zaorstudiofurniture.com/miza/miza-x2/[/QUOTE]


----------



## Alex Fraser

Christian - I'm normally a big fan of your vlog, but I think with this latest video you've done a huge disservice to yourself and Spitfire. Frankly, you've mis-led the VI control community by stating that salad cream is the "Emperor of Condiments."

Salad cream is in fact the root of all evil, a serious offence on the tastebuds and should be destroyed whenever found in the wild. I'm not sure our American friends have it - lucky for them if they don't.

Joking of course. Well, mostly.

On another topic, I watched one of the "Cribs" videos featuring your brother and his collaborator Alexis. I'm almost certain that Alexis was in my class at university (Salford, late nineties) and presented a lecture to us fellow students on the "Evils of Digital Synths and Why Analogue Is Better." Or something like that.

Anyway, great stuff. Thanks for the inside lines and showing off your cool company.


----------



## Kyle Preston

I speak for all of America when I say _wtf is salad cream? And can we try it?_


----------



## Musicam

Come one people! Lets the music play!


----------



## christianhenson

Oh, this gets seriously nerdy.... plans afoot for my new studio:


----------



## jononotbono

Interesting about having Compression before EQ. I always thought you would want EQ first because if Compression was first you would be compressing possible unwanted sounds and then you would have to EQ all of it afterwards instead of getting rid of unwanted frequencies and then Compressing. But hey, I probably have had that wrong my whole life then!


----------



## URL

jononotbono said:


> Interesting about having Compression before EQ. I always thought you would want EQ first because if Compression was first you would be compressing possible unwanted sounds and then you would have to EQ all of it afterwards instead of getting rid of unwanted frequencies and then Compressing. But hey, I probably have had that wrong my whole life then!



Most of the time you haven't, (Eq, Comp, Effect)...had that wrong


----------



## jononotbono

Well I don't like the idea of rules in music but I'm not an engineer so I don't know. Whatever works right?


----------



## URL

Yes, I always filtering before comp and color with eq if that is what the instrument needs, orchestral instrument have there own color so...why not break some rules...thats what we are here for.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

CH,

you are mentioned in this story 

http://www.musicradar.com/news/tech/how-to-start-out-as-a-soundtrack-composer-580840


----------



## christianhenson

Templateous maximus...


----------



## rhye

Man, I love his approach of simpler specific templates compared to the huge ones (VEpro/Slaves/1000 tracks). That youtube channel is so inspiring! 
Christian, I hope someday you get to show some of Andy Blaney's setup and how he is able to create such magic! (is he part of the spitfire staff??)


----------



## synthpunk

Nice to see you do requests CH. Cheers.


----------



## christianhenson

After the last one talking about how I broke into writing for film & TV here's part ii where I ponder strategies to "break it" today:


----------



## mark.warman

Another honest and insightful episode, Christian, full of nuggets of wisdom for the whole community. Thank you. I had the pleasure of working with Dick van Dyke on a movie very recently and I can assure you that he is indeed "a really nice bloke"! Loves his music, and at 91 has energy and zest for life that puts us all to shame. And he still maintains that nobody on set ever told him his Cockney was dodgy...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

christianhenson said:


> After the last one talking about how I broke into writing for film & TV here's part ii where I ponder strategies to "break it" today:




Interesting that you talk about being a "Pro-tools ninja" is an essential part of breaking in. 

As a composer, how would you use it? Purely as a digital tape machine for bouncing stems down? 

Isn't Pro-tools now subscription based? That's quite an expenditure for someone who is not yet earning from it...?


----------



## Nils Neumann

christianhenson said:


> After the last one talking about how I broke into writing for film & TV here's part ii where I ponder strategies to "break it" today:



I Love your videos! very insightful every time:D
Thank you for your effort!

Can you expand a bit on the composer assistants job? Especially on how to get them. In my experience, only pretty successful composer have the capacity to employ assistants and that makes it not easier to get them.


----------



## N.Caffrey

Puzzlefactory said:


> Interesting that you talk about being a "Pro-tools ninja" is an essential part of breaking in.
> 
> As a composer, how would you use it? Purely as a digital tape machine for bouncing stems down?
> 
> Isn't Pro-tools now subscription based? That's quite an expenditure for someone who is not yet earning from it...?


Interested in this


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa

Really useful tips Chris! You're doing an invaluable service to our community. I do have one question: where can we hear those funk wah clarinet licks?


----------



## JeffvR

Puzzlefactory said:


> Interesting that you talk about being a "Pro-tools ninja" is an essential part of breaking in.
> 
> As a composer, how would you use it? Purely as a digital tape machine for bouncing stems down?
> 
> Isn't Pro-tools now subscription based? That's quite an expenditure for someone who is not yet earning from it...?


I think because all the mixing of a film/series is done inside Pro Tools. So you have to deliver Pro Tools sessions with stems. This is something bigger composers probably don't do themselves and leave up to their assistant. If you're good in Pro Tools that's a big plus if you want to become an assistant.

I'm working on a series for the first time and they want a Pro Tools session. I just sat down for a while with a Pro Tools ninja myself so I could learn all the useful features. It took way less time than figuring it out myself. I'm not a Pro Tools ninja now but I know all the things I need to know to deliver a simple PT session.

There's a subscription model and a full license with 1 year of updates.


----------



## christianhenson

Hi there, My reference to PT ninja is in respect to becoming a composer's assistant. Absolutely vital. But also now delivery on PT is a 100% requirement from my recent experience. So, put simply, at SOME point you will have to use it. It is the only 'fixed' point we have that your can monetise. If you learn PT you will definitely not regret the time you spent doing so.

All my assistants got to me easy, there was never a queue, and to my knowledge, none of them had waited years to become an assistant. They were simply the people who asked. Oliver just came and knocked on our front door as explained here:



There is an obsession with owning stuff and I think people forget that people are very willing to lend and loan stuff. So before outlaying masses of cash, beg borrow and steal. I know composers who got good on DAWs by asking older, successful composers if they could use their systems in downtime. Can I name one? Yes... one of the best, who explains this here:


----------



## dgburns

@christianhenson just watched your template and other vid's. Noticed you had a pic of the Neve summing mixer. I have one, a love/hate relationship with it actually. I noticed yours has the width knob fully clockwise-which makes me suspect you don't ever turn that on. It would sound like arse that way!
Anyway, nice job and appreciate your online presence.
peace
David


----------



## ironbut

Still lovin' the videos!
I have to admit that I was a little surprised by the number of Spitfire employees in the meeting a few videos ago.
I suppose I had some romantic idea that it was just a handful of folks exchanging hats while answering the phones. Coming from silicone valley where companies come and go every couple of seconds it was a little scary but I'm a insufferable back seat driver so nevermind my paranoia.
Thanks for doing your talks with such wonderful backdrops. Although I have to admit to getting a bit distracted by the dog's activities.
Beautiful stuff!


----------



## jononotbono

Great videos! I've often wondered how to become an Assistant Composer/intern! Very enlightening!


----------



## mc_deli

#31 my fave so far!
"Massively over-spec'd" NOOOOOO! Nonesuch! Bantam patch po#n rejoice. So up my cul de sac!

(To misquote Arthur Lee: "We're all normalled and we want our freedom")


----------



## mc_deli

OOH! and #32 is just peachy. Thank you for that. And the stripy pencils! And the Z-Vex array! (and the t-plate chat)

(EDIT) Little post summer CH binge here... thanks ever so much for #27. I guess it's not the first time you've told the story in public but it was totally engaging. Marvellous. And #33 wanders but is vital. This stuff is gold dust. And hilarious at times.

Excited for part iii... the HOD/composer schism... hmm... "succeeding as a music maker is a lottery win..." but it feels like getting a music budget to manage has pretty long odds (esp. based on location... are there music budgets at independent TV production companies? ...game companies typically salary the music departments, no?)...and what about beyond the mus tech to the business/networking side of the HOD - in your 10 year HOD apprenticeship program what's going to separate the wheat from the chaff?


----------



## christianhenson

I'm making a new sample instrument which I'm gonna give away:


----------



## Musicam

Fascination! You are a great.. great.. great... GREAT inventor! You are a referent for the musicians Mr. Henson. Now, I am thinking about of next product that plays Mr. Thomson  Coming soon?


----------



## Kyle Preston

Good stuff Christian. The Gwilym Simock Felt Piano has been my absolute bread & butter piano for the past 2ish years. Love that thing. Lookin forward to testing ideas with your new library : )


----------



## mickeyl

I'm still loving the labs version of the felt piano. Can't wait for your new endeavour!


----------



## NoamL

Wow VERY interesting comments from DM about tempo tracks. I've had an idea for a youtube video bubbling for a while about DAWs and tempo and humanization, and it looks like DM has already had all those insights!


----------



## pfmusic

Love Simcocks Felt and the Soft labs piano. Interested to hear what you create with 3 felts.


----------



## christianhenson

Next up!


----------



## synthpunk

Video request... after you get your studio wired in would love to see you go through your keyboard and synth collection.


----------



## Musicam

Bits and sculpting bits, I need sculpt sounds, an entire orchestra that I can sculpt. Textures for bits, a single sample for an unique sound. Great Video of the mentors.


----------



## Blake Ewing

OSTINATUUUUUUUMMM


----------



## SillyMidOn

Blake Ewing said:


> OSTINATUUUUUUUMMM


Wooaahhh Gary Barlow is on vi-control under the pseudonym of @Blake Ewing 

... just kidding...


----------



## christianhenson

Freebie triple felt!:


----------



## Letis

really love the sound. thank you for this gift!


----------



## J-M

Thanks for the inspiring sounds, Christian!


----------



## Rodney Money

Is this a Kontakt instrument? Does it need a certain version? I can not get it to work, or how does this work?


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Rodney Money said:


> Is this a Kontakt instrument? Does it need a certain version? I can not get it to work, or how does this work?


it's an EXS instrument, Mac based

Don't know how but it should be able to import it into Kontakt or other samplers.


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

And thanks CH!... for this gift to this community.


----------



## Rodney Money

Silence-is-Golden said:


> it's an EXS instrument, Mac based
> 
> Don't know how but it should be able to import it into Kontakt or other samplers.


Here's the "lovely" message I get...


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

as I see you seem to be on a PC. It is an Mac based program.
But in the folder you see all WAV files that are the basis of this instrument.

Maybe another PC guy can offer help how to import this into a Kontakt based program.

Good luck :D


----------



## Silence-is-Golden

Rodney Money said:


> Thank you for the explanation, now allow me to go scream my effn' head off right now for not being able to enjoy this wonderful gift like everyone else.


maybe convince your employer that in order to deliver more music you need a Mac


----------



## Rodney Money

Silence-is-Golden said:


> maybe convince your employer that in order to deliver more music you need a Mac





Silence-is-Golden said:


> as I see you seem to be on a PC. It is an Mac based program.
> But in the folder you see all WAV files that are the basis of this instrument.
> 
> Maybe another PC guy can offer help how to import this into a Kontakt based program.
> 
> Good luck :D


Thank you for the explanation, now allow me to go scream my effn' head off right now for not being able to enjoy this wonderful gift like everyone else.


----------



## Rodney Money

Silence-is-Golden said:


> maybe convince your employer that in order to deliver more music you need a Mac


I'll live. Paraphrasing Christian, "Use what you got."


----------



## tiago

Thanks a lot for the freebie, Christian! Will a Kontakt version ever be available (maybe as a new Spitfire Labs product...)?


----------



## Kyle Preston

Hey Christian, since there's no license with this, do you care if we use it for commercial stuff? (not other VI libraries, but music licensing, albums, films, games etc...)

Beautiful sounds man : )


----------



## thereus

Thanks Christian


----------



## Rodney Money

Alrighty! Got it working! Thank ya.


----------



## Tyll

Thank you very much! I already had a lot of fun making a Kontakt instrument out of this and than fiddling around with it. It somehow made me forget to sleep. 4am now. Time for bed.


----------



## christianhenson

Rodney Money said:


> Alrighty! Got it working! Thank ya.



Hey Rodney, someone made a Kontakt shell:

http://www.mediafire.com/file/0r54vcdq5tldhs2/Triple_Felt_Piano.zip

He says:

_Just put the samples in the samples directory. Requires Kontakt 5.6.8 or later._


----------



## Rodney Money

christianhenson said:


> Hey Rodney, someone made a Kontakt shell:
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/0r54vcdq5tldhs2/Triple_Felt_Piano.zip
> 
> He says:
> 
> _Just put the samples in the samples directory. Requires Kontakt 5.6.8 or later._


Awesome to hear, thank you, and congratulations on an instrument that sounds not only personable but also internal.


----------



## ryanstrong

http://i.imgur.com/PGEOiUy.jpg

I made a quick wallpaper for anyone that wants to skin it in a "spitfire" way.


----------



## ryanstrong

Didn't even really think to ask, but I hope that's cool @christianhenson... if not I will take down! I'm kind of a visual person though, don't love the empty Kontakt shell GUI!!


----------



## bigcat1969

And to return the favor if Ryan doesn't mind moved the Eq to the right and used Ryan's graphic which I much prefer.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/x43qg3kaggm1eac/Triple_Felt_Piano_-_RS_Pic.zip


----------



## ryanstrong

bigcat1969 said:


> And to return the favor if Ryan doesn't mind moved the Eq to the right and used Ryan's graphic which I much prefer.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/x43qg3kaggm1eac/Triple_Felt_Piano_-_RS_Pic.zip


Even better! Thank you  — I just went ahead and removed my link.


----------



## bigcat1969

Yours is cool to man. Not everyone likes all my annoying knobs! I just include them to make peeple think I know what I'm doing.


----------



## ryanstrong

bigcat1969 said:


> Yours is cool to man. Not everyone likes all my annoying knobs! I just include them to make peeple think I know what I'm doing.


Thanks, but I feel like I jacked with the script a lot since I had no clue what I was doing so there may have been some errors/bugs in it. Thanks again.


----------



## ryanstrong

Would be great to have a button to toggle the release triggers.

Would also be nice just to have a button to just use the pads.

Seems like from Christian's video the EX can do all that fairly easily, so us Kontakt and non-Logic folks are missing out.


----------



## bigcat1969

Cool. Updated, I hope,
Keyswitches
C-1 : Regular Piano
D-1: Piano, No Release Samples
E-1: Pad (doesn't go to top of keyboard)

http://www.mediafire.com/file/x43qg3kaggm1eac/Triple_Felt_Piano_-_RS_Pic.zip


----------



## Tatu

Thanks @christianhenson! I just rediscovered the old, SF Labs Felt Piano and this sounds just as gorgeous.. If only I knew what to do with all my odd piano tracks..

And thanks @bigcat1969 for Kontakting it!


----------



## bigcat1969

Updated Kontakt version. (requires 5.6.8).
Features: EQ, Convolution Reverb, Envelope Controls, Keyswitched Piano w Release, Piano wo Release and Pads, Volume Control for Release and Pedal Release, Pads only nki with Pads Volume to stack for piano plus pads. Uses pedal and non-pedal samples.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2mdm5zsy42yi4g/Triple_Felt_Piano_Take_3.zip

Note you can midi learn the pads volume to your modwheel to get the pads xfade.


----------



## J-M

bigcat1969 said:


> Updated Kontakt version. (requires 5.6.8).
> Features: EQ, Convolution Reverb, Envelope Controls, Keyswitched Piano w Release, Piano wo Release and Pads, Volume Control for Release and Pedal Release, Pads only nki with Pads Volume to stack for piano plus pads. Uses pedal and non-pedal samples.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2mdm5zsy42yi4g/Triple_Felt_Piano_Take_3.zip
> 
> Note you can midi learn the pads volume to your modwheel to get the pads xfade.



Yes! Thank you!


----------



## D Halgren

bigcat1969 said:


> Updated Kontakt version. (requires 5.6.8).
> Features: EQ, Convolution Reverb, Envelope Controls, Keyswitched Piano w Release, Piano wo Release and Pads, Volume Control for Release and Pedal Release, Pads only nki with Pads Volume to stack for piano plus pads. Uses pedal and non-pedal samples.
> 
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/j2mdm5zsy42yi4g/Triple_Felt_Piano_Take_3.zip
> 
> Note you can midi learn the pads volume to your modwheel to get the pads xfade.



Is this only for the full version of Kontakt?


----------



## bigcat1969

Thanks for giving it a try, MrLinssi.

Sadly yes, D Halgren. Full version of Kontakt only.


----------



## D Halgren

Thanks for the quick response. I need to break down and buy Kontakt this year. I've been missing out on so much.


----------



## J-M

D Halgren said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I need to break down and buy Kontakt this year. I've been missing out on so much.



I got Kontakt this summer...and now I fear for my bank account. But it's a must have!


----------



## D Halgren

MrLinssi said:


> I got Kontakt this summer...and now I fear for my bank account. But it's a must have!


I'm going to wait for those black Friday sales to ease the pain


----------



## christianhenson

a-w-e-s-o-m-e work everyone, gonna try the Kontakt version!

Here's latest:


----------



## jononotbono

I can't agree more about what you say regarding day jobs. I do exactly that. I have a friend who has enslaved himself by going up the career ladder in a non music job and whilst he earns a lot of money compared to me, he now can't leave that day job as he is so reliant on it. Especially as over time he now has a family to support with said income. It's far better having nothing to lose in this respect.


----------



## Musicam

Love, familiy and music.


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> a-w-e-s-o-m-e work everyone, gonna try the Kontakt version!
> 
> Here's latest:


Excellent, thank you. I feel like I've just been given six of the best.


----------



## robharvey

This is a really helpful insight! Thank you so much.


----------



## Musicam

Any movement of the next product in Spitfire? More than one month after the last library. I need a cookie.


----------



## christianhenson

I lay into agents and advertising:


----------



## A3D2

great new video  as always! thanks!


----------



## mc_deli

Niiice. On leeching middlemen and c***.


----------



## NoamL

christianhenson said:


> I lay into agents and advertising:




Great video Christian.

It's thermodynamics in a way - hot air spreads out and cools down. Against entropy, there can be only temporary victories. Everyone is always running around looking for the Next Great Thing while ignoring the thing that's been good for years and will be for years to come. IMO everyone who has been trying to get into ad music, then library, then trailer, has been making this mistake.

The downward pressure on the ad world is tremendous currently. and it's gonna get worse because there are 2 of the biggest disruptions the industry has ever faced, coming in the next 10 years. Those are attribution and the death of brands.

Here is NYU prof Scott Galloway talking about attribution, 0:24:



and the death of brands, 0:40:



Thanks to voice technology, led by Amazon's Alexa:



Since brands, and thus advertising, have literally dominated the world for our entire lifetimes, it's almost inconceivable to imagine a world where brands are no longer significant - but that world is around the corner.

I wouldn't be surprised if we look back 5 years from now and realize the "safest" careers were being forged by the people going into boring old features, prestige television (where "television" increasingly actually means streaming), and top flight videogames. The logic is simple, those projects have necessarily high budgets because *production value IS their value*. As long as music is considered to be "cinematic" and add to PV, then there will be good music budgets. That's a solid principle. The trend of "cinematic" consumer brand advertisements has no such underlying, evergreen principle behind it.


----------



## Musicam

When the music success, the music comes from the heart. For this reason I say: Spitfire is the Alchemist, Air Studios the magic! I would like to watch a mini video series of how create new and rare instruments, the key, the concept... Thank you very Mr. Henson much for your lessons on youtube.


----------



## SillyMidOn

jononotbono said:


> I can't agree more about what you say regarding day jobs. I do exactly that. I have a friend who has enslaved himself by going up the career ladder in a non music job and whilst he earns a lot of money compared to me, he now can't leave that day job as he is so reliant on it. Especially as over time he now has a family to support with said income. It's far better having nothing to lose in this respect.


I also know a fair few people who have become very, very disillusioned and burnt-out by the music industry, after years of trying to make it, of just getting by, of just having enough money, or relying on a partner or splitting jobs, and they got some placements, some nice bits here and there, but it was never enough in the end - and they then look back at the last 10/15 years, and wish they had never tried.

I don't want to be a doom-monger, but those scenarios are all to common.


----------



## jononotbono

SillyMidOn said:


> I also know a fair few people who have become very, very disillusioned and burnt-out by the music industry, after years of trying to make it, of just getting by, of just having enough money, or relying on a partner or splitting jobs, and they got some placements, some nice bits here and there, but it was never enough in the end - and they then look back at the last 10/15 years, and wish they had never tried.
> 
> I don't want to be a doom-monger, but those scenarios are all to common.



Fair enough. My hunger only ever grows. Each to their own man. We get ONE life and this path isn't for everyone.


----------



## JohnG

Interesting narrative from Christian about ebb and flow in the industry. Definitely agree that, to paraphrase, "working with cocks is a waste of time."

Also agree that getting an agent tends to be an artifact of getting to a point in your musical execution and mastery, along with some jobs you scare up, so that they are coming to you, rather than the reverse. Total waste of time chasing agents; can you picture how many calls a day they get from people?


----------



## robharvey

Cocks are fun sometimes, just not all the time.


----------



## rottoy

robharvey said:


> Cocks are fun sometimes, just not all the time.


You haven't lived until you've sampled the sexual fluidity completely; 
From the quiet, unassuming ppp of heterosexuality, to the violent, rosin scratching of triple-f homosexuality.


----------



## Daniel James

The only time I have ever worked with agents is after I found the work. Although when I have them they are invaluable.

They work on percent so its also in their interest to get you the best rate. Not only that but they also make it so you never have to discuss money with the client, these conversations usually cloud up creative conversations and can sometimes make relationship feel a tad bitter....in essence they get to be 'the bad guy' on your behalf.

Get good at what you do, get people wanting to hire you THEN ask an agent to handle it for you. Whatever you do dont try that system in reverse as some do these days.

-DJ


----------



## Rohann

Daniel James said:


> Not only that but they also make it so you never have to discuss money with the client, these conversations usually cloud up creative conversations and can sometimes make relationship feel a tad bitter....in essence they get to be 'the bad guy' on your behalf.


Reminds me of something we used to do in a small business training athletes: set up an email account called "billing" and let the "billing department" do all the emails regarding late payments, reminders, etc. No clouding relationships with money that way.


----------



## Rohann

jononotbono said:


> I can't agree more about what you say regarding day jobs. I do exactly that. I have a friend who has enslaved himself by going up the career ladder in a non music job and whilst he earns a lot of money compared to me, he now can't leave that day job as he is so reliant on it. Especially as over time he now has a family to support with said income. It's far better having nothing to lose in this respect.


Nothing to lose in respect of having a high-paying job one relies on, or a family who requires you to work a high-paying job? Family can be had without a high-paying job.

In regards to the latter, I'm not sure I ever read any psychological survey/study about regrets of the dying that ever listed "I wish I hadn't had a family" as one of their regrets. "I wish I hadn't worked as much" tends to be #1 though .

But I think Christian gives good advice -- climbing up a career ladder that doesn't allow one much freedom likely isn't overly advisable. Having a private practice of some sort that's highly flexible, or doing jobs like teaching privately are probably good bets as an in-between though.

I do often see this even with doctors or the like -- their $300k/year salary goes to support their $300k/year lifestyle and they're just as stressed about finances as everyone else. What's the point?



NoamL said:


> Great video Christian.
> 
> It's thermodynamics in a way - hot air spreads out and cools down. Against entropy, there can be only temporary victories. Everyone is always running around looking for the Next Great Thing while ignoring the thing that's been good for years and will be for years to come. IMO everyone who has been trying to get into ad music, then library, then trailer, has been making this mistake.
> 
> The downward pressure on the ad world is tremendous currently. and it's gonna get worse because there are 2 of the biggest disruptions the industry has ever faced, coming in the next 10 years. Those are attribution and the death of brands.
> 
> Here is NYU prof Scott Galloway talking about attribution, 0:24:
> 
> 
> 
> and the death of brands, 0:40:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks to voice technology, led by Amazon's Alexa:
> 
> 
> 
> Since brands, and thus advertising, have literally dominated the world for our entire lifetimes, it's almost inconceivable to imagine a world where brands are no longer significant - but that world is around the corner.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if we look back 5 years from now and realize the "safest" careers were being forged by the people going into boring old features, prestige television (where "television" increasingly actually means streaming), and top flight videogames. The logic is simple, those projects have necessarily high budgets because *production value IS their value*. As long as music is considered to be "cinematic" and add to PV, then there will be good music budgets. That's a solid principle. The trend of "cinematic" consumer brand advertisements has no such underlying, evergreen principle behind it.




Thanks for posting, some really compelling points there. Indeed, I'm at least glad to see that while the music industry hasn't been doing particularly well in recent years, in principle the prevalence and growth of higher-budget film, TV and videogames means "cinematic" music will still have a strong market. Doesn't mean it will be easy to break into or maintain, but at least it will exist. All the more reason to be good at one's craft.


----------



## jononotbono

Rohann said:


> Nothing to lose in respect of having a high-paying job one relies on, or a family who requires you to work a high-paying job? Family can be had without a high-paying job.
> 
> In regards to the latter, I'm not sure I ever read any psychological survey/study about regrets of the dying that ever listed "I wish I hadn't had a family" as one of their regrets. "I wish I hadn't worked as much" tends to be #1 though .
> 
> But I think Christian gives good advice -- climbing up a career ladder that doesn't allow one much freedom likely isn't overly advisable. Having a private practice of some sort that's highly flexible, or doing jobs like teaching privately are probably good bets as an in-between though.
> 
> I do often see this even with doctors or the like -- their $300k/year salary goes to support their $300k/year lifestyle and they're just as stressed about finances as everyone else. What's the point?



Yeah, When I say "nothing to lose" I mean by not becoming enslaved by a wage in a non musical job to begin with. I know plenty of people that have done that. Then they live out life's next script which is usually have kids. Then they must work harder to pay for the kids, take the raise at the really well paid job they hate to fund this lifestyle and so on. Each to their own man! 

Also, I bet there are many people who don't just say "I wish I hadn't worked as much" as they lay on their deathbed and in fact actually say "I wish I followed my dreams instead of being a pussy" haha! Of course, I can't tell if I'm joking at this point. Time for some sleep.


----------



## Rohann

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, When I say "nothing to lose" I mean by not becoming enslaved by a wage in a non musical job to begin with. I know plenty of people that have done that. Then they live out life's next script which is usually have kids. Then they must work harder to pay for the kids, take the raise at the really well paid job they hate to fund this lifestyle and so on. Each to their own man


Certainly true. _However,_ I've also seen people blame their kids for not pursuing their dreams, the excuse being that they wanted their kids to live a "good life" by working 60 hour weeks at a corporate job they don't like. Turns out kids need decent parents and "enough" more than they need expensive toys.
Money is nice to have, but statistically speaking, in Canada and the US (expensive cities like Vancouver or San Francisco likely excluded), the psychologically determined "happy spot" is around $70k combined household income a year, with anything greater than that not resulting in any self-reported increases in happiness. Similarly, worldwide studies of the "happiest places" revolved far more around time spent with family and time availability in general, community, a lack of stressful career pressure, accessibility of nature, social services, the availability of communal gathering places like coffee shops/bookstores, etc, than household income. As far as raising children goes, it actually turns out that kids tend to be happier with less anyway (an abundance of "things" owned and available, especially expensive tech, tends to increase anxiety and depression in young children). Long story short, the idea of needing to be rolling in cash to raise children is a bit of a cultural construct. I'd much rather my kids grow up running around in the forest and being creative, knowing the value of money and valuing hard work and contentment, than being able to buy them oodles of things. Of course raising kids takes money, but I actually found marriage to be much easier financially than if I were living alone and trying to pay rent and feed myself alone.



> Also, I bet there are many people who don't just say "I wish I hadn't worked as much" as they lay on their deathbed and in fact actually say "I wish I followed my dreams instead of being a pussy" haha! Of course, I can't tell if I'm joking at this point. Time for some sleep.


Certainly, that's actually on the list of the top 10. But it's never in reference to having had a family, and always a reference (in the studies) to having followed perceived expectations or ideas of what one "should" do.


----------



## robharvey

Dad used to say to me:

"make your own luck"
"don't be a c*&k"
"spread your risk"

But most importantly.

"work is all bulls$%* anyway" (so try and enjoy yourself)

These videos corroborate all of that so thanks!


----------



## mc_deli

NoamL said:


> Great video Christian.
> 
> It's thermodynamics in a way - hot air spreads out and cools down. Against entropy, there can be only temporary victories. Everyone is always running around looking for the Next Great Thing while ignoring the thing that's been good for years and will be for years to come. IMO everyone who has been trying to get into ad music, then library, then trailer, has been making this mistake.
> 
> The downward pressure on the ad world is tremendous currently. and it's gonna get worse because there are 2 of the biggest disruptions the industry has ever faced, coming in the next 10 years. Those are attribution and the death of brands.


Not the right place for this but anyway...

1. Attribution: yes and no. Attribution is better but understanding ad avoidance is still in its infancy - I wonder why. Google should be broken up. Our society should not be ruled by an untaxable, unaccountable, unavoidable enterprise profiteering from monopolising behavioural data, advertising sales, publishing etc.
2. He's talking about products not brands. 
3. Voice, yes. It's another sector that needs regulation and education. Consumers should understand that by buying Alexa, they are buying an Amazon store for their home. Again, this is another area that requires heavy regulation. Our society should not be ruled by an untaxable, unaccountable, unavoidable enterprise profiteering from monopolising puchase data, price fixing, publishing, hosting etc.

And yes they are unavoidable. e.g. YouTube, AWS are beyond industry standard platforms, they have become society standard platforms. We are all losing. But shareholders are getting some benefits. 

I do not own shares in Alphabet, Amazon, Apple or Facebook.


----------



## NoamL

Scott agrees with you - he thinks Amazon will be broken up by 2020. I'm not so sure - there hasn't been a truly significant antitrust action in my lifetime, so why would it start now?


----------



## christianhenson

Here's mew returning to a more puerile norm:


----------



## synthpunk

I think you forgot audio interface mate, correct? Still using Apogee or have you switched to Apollo ?



christianhenson said:


> Here's mew returning to a more puerile norm:


----------



## Rctec

christianhenson said:


> Here's mew returning to a more puerile norm:



Christian, I would pick the same - especially The Neve compressor. I think it's really the only compressor that works for orchestra. But I would exchange the Jup 4 for Zebra2 or a Moog 55 of course . But I would add the Bernstein "Harvard Lectures"...
We do have remarkabley similar sonic tastes!


----------



## URL

Does the UAD version of the Neve 33609 compressor have similar effect on orchestra as the hw?


----------



## jononotbono

Rctec said:


> Bernstein "Harvard Lectures"...



Google got the better of me. Thanks for sharing that. Never seen them before!


----------



## wbacer

While there are lots of deserted islands on the planet, I'm not sure if there are any islands that are actually also a desert. Islands tend to be more tropical. Just saying.


----------



## wbacer

Leonard Bernstein Harvard Lectures
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLvwq2kS7F5kFbKLysr7Rk5asEvrqU6BEA


----------



## Kyle Preston

Rctec said:


> But I would add the Bernstein "Harvard Lectures"...







​
Couldn't agree more @Rctec! Finally got my own hard copy a few weeks back. Bernstein is such an amazing teacher.


----------



## christianhenson

Rctec said:


> Christian, I would pick the same - especially The Neve compressor. I think it's really the only compressor that works for orchestra. But I would exchange the Jup 4 for Zebra2 or a Moog 55 of course . But I would add the Bernstein "Harvard Lectures"...
> We do have remarkabley similar sonic tastes!



I've followed your advice Hans and it was a toss up between the Moog and Zebra2, after consulting with my wife I'm going to go for the Zebra?

If nothing else but to make me feel better about the week I've just had:


----------



## mc_deli

This episode is quite a neat encapsulation of why I am still not buying any new libraries that are K5.6.8 only.
NI want to push Native Access and so have tied the devs into 5.6.8 for new releases, fair enough, but NA just doesn't have any benefits for users, rather flaws and an incomplete feature set versus Service Center. It makes it easy for me to buy other stuff right now. CH doesn't explain what his actual OS problem is. I am just deeply fearful of getting trapped in unnecessary/non-benefiting upgrade cycles that destroy time and money.


----------



## synthpunk

CH, make sure you pick up the Dark Zebra HZ version for the Diva filters that are included.
http://u-he.com/cms/118-tdz-news



christianhenson said:


> I've followed your advice Hans and it was a toss up between the Moog and Zebra2, after consulting with my wife I'm going to go for the Zebra?
> 
> If nothing else but to make me feel better about the week I've just had:


----------



## Daniel James

christianhenson said:


> I've followed your advice Hans and it was a toss up between the Moog and Zebra2, after consulting with my wife I'm going to go for the Zebra?
> 
> If nothing else but to make me feel better about the week I've just had:




Ah man that sucks! We all have those weeks, they just stick out more because we tend not to notice when things are going smooth. I forget what the quote is but "Smooth seas don't make good sailors"

I used to have a system like yours where when you are on project you dont change things, but then I realised I was always in the green zone so I tried to adapt so that I am not reliant on any one particular way of working, if one machine starts playing up I can still write music on my other machines in a different way. I always host my projects and samples externally so they can be accessed by anything. I can switch in and out of writing processes and such much easier now. Its also a reason I try to keep proficient in 2 DAWS...if one cocks up I can crack on with the other!

BTW mate sounds like you need an assistant, could have had him chipping away at the errors while you are out of commission in London! (which seems a regular thing)

Hope it all works out mate, and hope you have a smashing week this time _

-DJ


----------



## dgburns

URL said:


> Does the UAD version of the Neve 33609 compressor have similar effect on orchestra as the hw?



I'd say it's in the ballpark actually.

@christianhenson I'll stick with the Kemper over the Fractal myself. Just something about profiling your own amps is appealing, and more effective that I anticipated from a scoring perspective, for example, I had one fender deluxe that needed to be turned up loud but played quite quietly. The amp had tons of hiss, but the profiled kemper had none (must be the way it captures the sound) The upshot is the chord tails were really clean.
Oh, and I'd take the 414 over that small Neumann fwiw.


----------



## Kyle Preston

synthpunk said:


> CH, make sure you pick up the Dark Zebra HZ version for the Diva filters that are included.
> http://u-he.com/cms/118-tdz-news



Thanks for reminding me this exists : )


----------



## NoamL

christianhenson said:


> I've followed your advice Hans and it was a toss up between the Moog and Zebra2, after consulting with my wife I'm going to go for the Zebra?
> 
> If nothing else but to make me feel better about the week I've just had:




You need a tech! (I'm not auditioning for the part, I'd be terrible!)

What DJ said about smooth seas is true but... the composing job has so many domains of knowledge already.


----------



## MatFluor

Yes @christianhenson - get a tech / composing assistant with a tech side 

I would be auditioning, but I don't live anything near you  If you consider remote assistance however....

I love your videos, great stuff, keep it up and hopefully your systems will act normal again soon


----------



## PaulBrimstone

MatFluor said:


> Yes @christianhenson - get a tech / composing assistant with a tech side
> 
> I would be auditioning, but I don't live anything near you  If you consider remote assistance however....
> 
> I love your videos, great stuff, keep it up and hopefully your systems will act normal again soon


Beware all: I suspect any tech/assistant would have to keep Christian's work hours, i.e. pre-dawn!


----------



## christianhenson

Tech assistant = overheads = restriction on liberty. It is a slow erosion but I think we're all obsessed about being massively busy, never having time off and always being knee deep in projects. This culture drives you to take more work and create more overheads more assistant more orchestrators more music editors etc etc. Then suddenly you're in a complex of your own with eight studios a dozen or so people on your payroll or paying you rent and you're never seeing your family because you have to take every bit of crap that comes through your door, and your giving the jobs that are actually furthering your career scant attention because you're knee deep in media turd. This is my story and a doctor caught me at my rock bottom when I displayed the stats of 'an eighty year old man' at just 42 years old. Since then just three jobs a year max and they've got to be brilliant and worthwhile I'm earning more than I did because of it I see my family 200% more and my stats are back where they should be (ish) and no one in the TV and Film industry, no directors, no producers have registered that I'm working less as a sign of me slipping down the composer food chain. All they care about is the really good work I'm doing.

Sorry for waffle but having seen the light it has shocked me how obsessed we are at being so mentally busy and up to our hilt in overheads... my mistake was when I had a break back in July I should have upgraded my OS but didn't because I'm captain chill now... more fool me cos it bit me on the arse this week.

Much love CH


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> Tech assistant = overheads = restriction on liberty. It is a slow erosion but I think we're all obsessed about being massively busy...


Dead right: keep it simple, keep it sane. And learn how/when to say No, thanks.


----------



## MatFluor

Good point. Watch for your health first, and scale to comfort. You can't enjoy your earned money when you're....not there anymore because of overworking


----------



## christianhenson

But more importantly be happy both at work and at play. As a session player once said to me, we're not at war, this is meant to be fucking entertainment.


----------



## dgburns

christianhenson said:


> Tech assistant = overheads = restriction on liberty. It is a slow erosion but I think we're all obsessed about being massively busy, never having time off and always being knee deep in projects. This culture drives you to take more work and create more overheads more assistant more orchestrators more music editors etc etc. Then suddenly you're in a complex of your own with eight studios a dozen or so people on your payroll or paying you rent and you're never seeing your family because you have to take every bit of crap that comes through your door, and your giving the jobs that are actually furthering your career scant attention because you're knee deep in media turd. This is my story and a doctor caught me at my rock bottom when I displayed the stats of 'an eighty year old man' at just 42 years old. Since then just three jobs a year max and they've got to be brilliant and worthwhile I'm earning more than I did because of it I see my family 200% more and my stats are back where they should be (ish) and no one in the TV and Film industry, no directors, no producers have registered that I'm working less as a sign of me slipping down the composer food chain. All they care about is the really good work I'm doing.
> 
> Sorry for waffle but having seen the light it has shocked me how obsessed we are at being so mentally busy and up to our hilt in overheads... my mistake was when I had a break back in July I should have upgraded my OS but didn't because I'm captain chill now... more fool me cos it bit me on the arse this week.
> 
> Much love CH



So really, why not have a clone of your system, not the slaves but the main daw machine? I mean come on. Just clone the sucker and keep it in a different location.( you got the money right? ) Some things WE have control over, yeah?

Breaks are good for life assessments. And also I think we need time to evolve, or devolve from the music we wrote so we can approach new music from a fresh perspective. we need time to LIVE. That means taking walks, working on vanity stuff, taking time with family, even if it kills you to be away. Just my two cents. (we always have some residual income right?)

And yeah, it's only bloody entertainment, stop getting fooled by the glamour pay, it's easy to fall into the "drama" that surrounds productions, like it's the end of the earth or something because the underlings are all running around with their heads cut off and freaking out. Rise above the noise, it's only noise after all, and it can get you off your game if you let it. Like the multiple revisions or the creative differences, just keep an eye on the finish line and what will get you there. Throw out work if it has no value, mother f&@$ing hard to do but essential to your success, and when people see that you're open minded, things start to get along very smoothly.
And then the project is done, you're feeling a few years older and the circus left town and it's all crickets and quiet, like where the [email protected]&$k did everyone go? So much drama and high intensity, and it has nothing to do with the actual work, it's all project management, or lack thereof.
Keep calm and carry on.

-edit-
And you think you'll never work again, and start to feel sorry for yourself. And then the phone rings and the next thing is on the horizon, and all those familiar feelings jump to the fore again, all the excitement, nervous energy so prevalent at the start of something, that nervous energy that ends up costing you to do more then you felt necessary, but need to do to smooth over the hidden objections from the higher ups that you're the "right one for the job" etc etc.
Take time to relish youself in your productive years, it's a wonderful time IF you let it be that, wonderful. And purposeful and profitable. Nice to feel you have a prupose and a place in this world and industry. And to be able to share that with like minded people.


----------



## synthpunk

HGW has a great game plan. "Not an industry but a cottage industry". 3-4 projects a year, a scoring assistant, and a tech assistant. He also takes a sabbatical every few years now and teaches and enjoy his rugby.

Christian I do hope your comments don't deter other composers from hiring assistant's as it's about the only way for allot of people to get started these days, something to please keep in mind. Cheers.



dgburns said:


> So really, why not have a clone of your system, not the slaves but the main daw machine? I mean come on. Just clone the sucker and keep it in a different location.( you got the money right? ) Some things WE have control over, yeah?
> 
> Breaks are good for life assessments. And also I think we need time to evolve, or devolve from the music we wrote so we can approach new music from a fresh perspective. we need time to LIVE. That means taking walks, working on vanity stuff, taking time with family, even if it kills you to be away. Just my two cents. (we always have some residual income right?)
> 
> And yeah, it's only bloody entertainment, stop getting fooled by the glamour pay, it's easy to fall into the "drama" that surrounds productions, like it's the end of the earth or something because the underlings are all running around with their heads cut off and freaking out. Rise above the noise, it's only noise after all, and it can get you off your game if you let it. Like the multiple revisions or the creative differences, just keep an eye on the finish line and what will get you there. Throw out work if it has no value, mother f&@$ing hard to do but essential to your success, and when people see that you're open minded, things start to get along very smoothly.
> And then the project is done, you're feeling a few years older and the circus left town and it's all crickets and quiet, like where the [email protected]&$k did everyone go? So much drama and high intensity, and it has nothing to do with the actual work, it's all project management, or lack thereof.
> Keep calm and carry on.


----------



## DervishCapkiner

If you change your mind Christian about an assistant even sporadically for the odd job then I would love the opportunity as I only live an hour away from you. Very happy to show my reel if this ever were to be the situation. Thanks, Dervish.


----------



## christianhenson

synthpunk said:


> HGW has a great game plan. "Not an industry but a cottage industry". 3-4 projects a year, a scoring assistant, and a tech assistant. He also takes a sabbatical every few years now and teaches and enjoy his rugby.
> 
> Christian I do hope your comments don't deter other composers from hiring assistant's as it's about the only way for allot of people to get started these days, something to please keep in mind. Cheers.



Its a good point, but we mustn't be co-dependent here. Encouraging composers to increase their overheads because this is a valued entry point for younger, future composers is not the right way of building a business. If a blockbuster comes in for me naturally I will hire help, but I'm not going to start increasing my overheads because I got lazy and didn't upgrade my OS during downtime.


----------



## synthpunk

Perfectly understandable Christian. Perhaps one day when those big jobs come along a composers scholarship of some kind is another idea? Like the opportunity Ms. Dudley gave to you a long time ago and other mentors have given to us over the years. Cheers for the blogs, they Inspire every week!



christianhenson said:


> Its a good point, but we mustn't be co-dependent here. Encouraging composers to increase their overheads because this is a valued entry point for younger, future composers is not the right way of building a business. If a blockbuster comes in for me naturally I will hire help, but I'm not going to start increasing my overheads because I got lazy and didn't upgrade my OS during downtime.


----------



## CT

jononotbono said:


> Google got the better of me. Thanks for sharing that. Never seen them before!



I think Lenny's Norton Lectures are one of the best sources of education a composer can get, anywhere.


----------



## christianhenson

synthpunk said:


> Perfectly understandable Christian. Perhaps one day when those big jobs come along a composers scholarship of some kind is another idea? Like the opportunity Ms. Dudley gave to you a long time ago and other mentors have given to us over the years. Cheers for the blogs, they Inspire every week!



OK I have some solid thoughts on this.

TBH my current business plan is to hire in very skilled free-lance help when I need it. So if you check out my Tutankhamun sessions on the Spitfire channel you'll see that everything is running like a finely oiled machine. This is because everyone involved is hugely skilled, no one is being 'carried' at all. HOWEVER I have a good record on scholarships and some such having employed about half a dozen assistants over the years (one of whom is now Spitfire's head of production) before resetting my business plan about 2 years ago.

Spitfire has a intern scheme and has welcomed its 4th Tonmeister intern just one month ago (our first is now our studio manager) and is supporting and promoting the composing careers of the massively talented Oliver Patrice Weder and Homay Shmitz.

Where Anne Dudley is concerned I was hired as quite an in-demand drum programmer from the world of drum & bass, she paid me incredibly well and it wasn't until many years later that I realised I'd learned so much from her. So I guess what I'm saying is that plugging away as a composer hoping to get work as an assistant is fine, where developing a set of skills that an established composer wants to hire in, is a far more solid approach. Ben Wallfisch and James Bellamy were hired by myself on their first jobs in film as incredibly well qualified but novice orchestrator and music editors respectively. They both went on to work on Oscar winning scores with Dario Marianelli and now operate in very lofty positions in the industry. I guess what I'm trying to say is gaining hardcore chops that a composer needs whilst getting a fuller picture of how the whole thing runs, gaining experience and opening doors seems to be a firmer route to success. If you have something other composers want, if you can bring something they can't do to the table, or if you have a rare talent, they're much more likely to ask you for it and hire you for it.

**EDIT**

I think Dario is a very good example of this approach. He, to my knowledge, doesn't use rookie composers assistants, but he does hire in INCREDIBLY skilled and talented individuals to assist him (music editors, orchestrators, conductors etc etc). In fact I've helped him out on several scores, but not as an intern, as an experienced composer who can fly in and help when demands require it.

Sorry for waffle, but I think this is important to highlight. From what I have observed, the most successful individuals who 'assist' very successful composers have SERIOUS chops.


----------



## D Halgren

> Where Anne Dudley is concerned I was hired as quite an in-demand drum programmer from the world of drum & bass



Were you chopping Amen breaks or programming midi? Just curious, you never struck me as the Goldie type


----------



## christianhenson

D Halgren said:


> Were you chopping Amen breaks or programming midi? Just curious, you never struck me as the Goldie type



I never worked with Amen on my own stuff, always had a head for sampling stuff myself, but worked on A LOT of tracks that used Amen. Notably producing and mixing vocals onto about 6 progression sessions and I think 4 logical progressions for LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad among many other things including mxigin the vocal version of Horizons and Orchestral Jam.


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> I never worked with Amen on my own stuff, always had a head for sampling stuff myself, but worked on A LOT of tracks that used Amen. Notably producing and mixing vocals onto about 6 progression sessions and I think 4 logical progressions for LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad among many other things including mxigin the vocal version of Horizons and Orchestral Jam.



Cool, props Christian! I never knew.


----------



## URL

Can not understand why composers or generally do not use dual partitions on Mac or PC, then ones are more secure if operating systems or other programs affect one of the partitions in a negative way.
Much cheaper than two computer...
One for composing
One for composing 2 or admin...
or one for testing...I do and it works great.


----------



## jononotbono

Christian, any chance of a drum programming video? Maybe even on Drum n Bass?


----------



## jononotbono

miket said:


> I think Lenny's Norton Lectures are one of the best sources of education a composer can get, anywhere.



Lenny Norton? I shall look into them when in the studio later! Thanks


----------



## D Halgren

jononotbono said:


> Lenny Norton? I shall look into them when in the studio later! Thanks



I think he is just referring to the Harvard lectures. In 1972, the composer Leonard Bernstein returned to Harvard, his alma mater, to serve as the Charles Eliot Norton Professor of Poetry, with "Poetry" being defined in the broadest sense.


----------



## synthpunk

Christian great posts and conversation.

Were you involved with the last Art of Noise Seduction of Debussy album that has a lot of drum and bass on it ? One of my faves. I seen the live show at Sheppards Bush and hung out with Hartnol brothers. Next time you talk to Ms. Dudley please let her know we we need another AON album.



christianhenson said:


> I never worked with Amen on my own stuff, always had a head for sampling stuff myself, but worked on A LOT of tracks that used Amen. Notably producing and mixing vocals onto about 6 progression sessions and I think 4 logical progressions for LTJ Bukem and MC Conrad among many other things including mxigin the vocal version of Horizons and Orchestral Jam.


----------



## jononotbono

D Halgren said:


> I think he is just referring to the Harvard lectures. In 1972, the composer Leonard Bernstein returned to Harvard, his alma mater, to serve as the Charles Eliot Norton Professor of Poetry, with "Poetry" being defined in the broadest sense.



Ah gotcha. Silly me.


----------



## D Halgren

jononotbono said:


> Ah gotcha. Silly me.



I was confused at first myself


----------



## Fab

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, When I say "nothing to lose" I mean by not becoming enslaved by a wage in a non musical job to begin with. I know plenty of people that have done that. Then they live out life's next script which is usually have kids. Then they must work harder to pay for the kids, take the raise at the really well paid job they hate to fund this lifestyle and so on. Each to their own man!
> 
> Also, I bet there are many people who don't just say "I wish I hadn't worked as much" as they lay on their deathbed and in fact actually say "I wish I followed my dreams instead of being a pussy" haha! Of course, I can't tell if I'm joking at this point. Time for some sleep.




Ha, what you talking about...you don't need sleep, you pussy.

----

lol, pretty dark. Comon dude, really? 

I mean, I could paraphrase you and say 'Jono thinks having a family is being enslaved'....god, we really are crazy sometimes.


----------



## christianhenson

synthpunk said:


> Christian great posts and conversation.
> 
> Were you involved with the last Art of Noise Seduction of Debussy album that has a lot of drum and bass on it ? One of my faves. I seen the live show at Sheppards Bush and hung out with Hartnol brothers. Next time you talk to Ms. Dudley please let her know we we need another AON album.



I went to one of those Shepherd's Bush Empire gigs, wasn't involved in album, did a little tech prep for the live show and got my girlfriend (at the time) a gig as the opera singer!


----------



## jononotbono

Fab said:


> I could paraphrase you and say 'Jono thinks having a family is being enslaved'....god, we really are crazy sometimes.



I have said absolutely no such thing.


----------



## mc_deli

I would also be right up for watching a feature length CH-faffs-with-d&b, right up my twittern


----------



## synthpunk

Yes, I remember, there was also a african singer I think. Probably one of the only times we wilI ever see Trevor and Morley live. Was your work a few years earlier on the AON Drums & bass Collection or was it for another project for her? Cheers.



christianhenson said:


> I went to one of those Shepherd's Bush Empire gigs, wasn't involved in album, did a little tech prep for the live show and got my girlfriend (at the time) a gig as the opera singer!


----------



## christianhenson

OK, so here's me opening up my bag AND making a portable Fuckbox:


----------



## mc_deli

It's not a distortion, it's a harmonic pixelator!


----------



## robharvey

How did Tea not make it into your essentials?


----------



## Phillip

Christian, I wonder, do you curse when talking to your children?


----------



## Ozymandias

*↑* First rule of vlogging: Don't give your resilience guru the web link.


----------



## christianhenson

Grew up in Ladbroke Grove, when it was the 'front line' went to a borstal of a state school, worked within the music industry for 15 odd years, and now spend quite a lot of time with orchestral players (massive potty mouths) = very sweary man. I don't do it in front of children though...


----------



## synthpunk

Ever been to a old firm Derby Christian ? 



christianhenson said:


> Grew up in Ladbroke Grove, when it was the 'front line' went to a borstal of a state school, worked within the music industry for 15 odd years, and now spend quite a lot of time with orchestral players (massive potty mouths) = very sweary man. I don't do it in front of children though...


----------



## christianhenson

In Glasgow... its on my 'bad' bucket list.


----------



## jononotbono

Christian, In many of your Spitfire Videos you use a Transposition/Pitchshifting trick for layering. Could you make a video explaining this please? Maybe I'm being incredibly dense but I'm just not getting it. It uses different samples so it kind of fakes a different performance?


----------



## christianhenson

Sure, consider it done...


----------



## jononotbono

What a wonderful time we live in. Thanks so much!


----------



## robharvey

What a lovely chap!


----------



## synthpunk

It will certainly add your vocabulary as well 



christianhenson said:


> In Glasgow... its on my 'bad' bucket list.


----------



## synthpunk

You don't hang around musicians and union workers much do you?



Phillip said:


> Christian, I wonder, do you curse when talking to your children?


----------



## Garlu

christianhenson said:


> Here's the latest, non-nerds should give this a wide berth!




Thanks for this video and the rest of the series, Christian! 

Just wanted to share my method to do offline stems in Logic (since it was questioned on the stems video). Sorry if it's not the right thread for it, but I thought it might be helpful to others.



Enjoy! 

Vanessa G.


----------



## CT

Christian, just want to say that I am always glad when I see this thread bumped with new videos.

I think you've touched on it a bit in earlier entries, but would you be willing to talk a little more about being a media composer *not* located in ground-zero Hollywood, and about your initial choice not to go the L.A. route? Of course, London isn't exactly the middle of nowhere, but as someone who isn't sure where I'll end up over the next few years, and who is feeling more and more pulled back to my native New York City suburbs over the rat race out west, I'd love to hear any perspectives at all about doing "this" when you're not "there."


----------



## christianhenson

Garlu said:


> Thanks for this video and the rest of the series, Christian!
> 
> Just wanted to share my method to do offline stems in Logic (since it was questioned on the stems video). Sorry if it's not the right thread for it, but I thought it might be helpful to others.
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Vanessa G.




Wow Vanessa great vid, I'll have to study further! Miket, a really good question and one I'll give some serious thought on.

Here's the latest...


----------



## Kyle Preston

Lovely technique man, that's a great trick.


----------



## mac

I'm too paranoid that the sound quality suffers when transposing up and down. In saying that, it's something I do all the time when working on hiphop/breaks style tracks for that exact reason.


----------



## mc_deli

Browsing Thomann so you don't have to since 2003

https://www.thomann.de/gb/cme_solar.htm


----------



## christianhenson

mac said:


> I'm too paranoid that the sound quality suffers when transposing up and down. In saying that, it's something I do all the time when working on hiphop/breaks style tracks for that exact reason.



I think it does suffer when going up, but down, wiuth something unfamiliar and well performed / recorded, I think it sounds OK... 

mc_deli thanks man!

looksy likesy I'm buying another CME37 this week!

(please don't tell wife)


----------



## mc_deli

...pretty low scoring on the divorce-wear charts that I reckon... the dark side of me would use something like that to mask a more discreet or even discrete purchase...!


----------



## christianhenson

In thanks for your continued support here's a video that describes how I made my own personal sample lib from which I'm giving away some of my fave highlights:



To grab samples go here:

https://www.bit.ly/2wGSgsS

...and enter password mentioned in film.

Best.

CH


----------



## robharvey

Thanks once again! Got some naughty projects next year these will come in handy for. 

Keep being a fucking legend!


----------



## Garlu

christianhenson said:


> In thanks for your continued support here's a video that describes how I made my own personal sample lib from which I'm giving away some of my fave highlights:
> 
> 
> 
> To grab samples go here:
> 
> https://www.bit.ly/2wGSgsS
> 
> ...and enter password mentioned in film.
> 
> Best.
> 
> CH




I am afraid you have too many fans! 
I can't get the download to work (seems it has reached some type of limit!). Could you please offer another link as an alternative?

Thanks again for the series!!


----------



## christianhenson

I tested on my pal's computer and it works fine, just make sure you enter the password?


----------



## Kyle Preston

Thanks Christian. These sound fantastic.


----------



## J-M

The title of the video sounds just so wrong... Thanks for the samples Christian!


----------



## Musicam

christianhenson said:


> I tested on my pal's computer and it works fine, just make sure you enter the password?



Hello Mr. Henson, how are you? I cannot donwload when I apply the password: FILM


----------



## synthpunk

Cheers CH.

Video request please.. a followup on Reverb and your choice of using Fabfilter Pro-R now.


----------



## pfmusic

synthpunk said:


> Cheers CH.
> 
> Video request please.. a followup on Reverb and your choice of using Fabfilter Pro-R now.



+1


----------



## devonmyles

Musicam said:


> Hello Mr. Henson, how are you? I cannot donwload when I apply the password: FILM




Haha.....The biggest 'Face Palm' of the weekend...
Good stuff, #Musicam.


----------



## TGV

christianhenson said:


> In thanks for your continued support here's a video that describes how I made my own personal sample lib from which I'm giving away some of my fave highlights:
> CH


Parental Advisory, that made me laugh out loud, I'm afraid.


----------



## christianhenson

By being totally ignorant (how to program RRs in EXS24) I come up with a silly solution that breeds creativity:


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Wow Vanessa great vid, I'll have to study further! Miket, a really good question and one I'll give some serious thought on.
> 
> Here's the latest...




Yes! This is exactly what I was asking about! Sorry, I have been in Crete for a while and only just caught up with your videos! The pitch shifting concept was eluding my brain! Thanks so much!


----------



## mc_deli

SA 500 series blanking panel - instabuy!


----------



## Garlu

christianhenson said:


> I tested on my pal's computer and it works fine, just make sure you enter the password?



Changed computer and it worked... Weird... Thanks again!


----------



## WhiteNoiz

Thought you might want to listen to the samples being put in use, so I'm posting this track I made:
https://clyp.it/j3zicffk?token=a41f5bd4053884ac1fa89e7a1b6172c2

Made it a few days ago but didn't get around to posting it. I used the triple felt and 2-3 samples/pads from the fuckbox, experimented a bit and built on those. Don't mean to litter the thread but it's relevant and didn't really think it was worth creating a thread just for it. Also, definitely not orchestral, because who needs more of that, right? Well, kinda. 

Thanks for sharing them though. Good stuff. Especially the piano.


----------



## christianhenson

I fail to answer this question but offer up some sensible advice I hope:


----------



## mc_deli

LOL


----------



## thereus

Glad we've got that established.


----------



## Chris Hurst

Hah! Some wise words in there yet again though (from someone based in deepest darkest Mid Wales!)


----------



## jononotbono

Your VLogs are going to go down in History. Your effort and production value is off the chain and you almost deserve a Gold Star for this one but you get Silver for being too tight to commission HZ to score it. Bravo.


----------



## CT

christianhenson said:


> I fail to answer this question but offer up some sensible advice I hope:




Christian, thanks so much for taking the time to share your thoughts here. Any insights at all are a help when making fairly large decisions like this.


----------



## dgburns

Are you seriously giving us advice whilst sitting on the LOO! ....in transit!??

we live in a new brave world. bollocks the icelanders.


----------



## biggiantcircles

This is fantastic


----------



## Desire Inspires

jononotbono said:


> Yeah, When I say "nothing to lose" I mean by not becoming enslaved by a wage in a non musical job to begin with. I know plenty of people that have done that. Then they live out life's next script which is usually have kids. Then they must work harder to pay for the kids, take the raise at the really well paid job they hate to fund this lifestyle and so on. Each to their own man!



Sounds like a blessing to me. Many people would love to be corporate slaves instead of living in poverty. Take the good with the bad. I don't get why some people are so afraid of success. Embrace it!


----------



## Rohann

Desire Inspires said:


> Sounds like a blessing to me. Many people would love to be corporate slaves instead of living in poverty. Take the good with the bad. I don't get why some people are so afraid of success. Embrace it!


Good point.

I've heard it postulated that it's often more beneficial, as a creative person, to set life up around you as "normally" as possible in order to be able to take big creative risks. Sometimes having a safe "job" rather than a "career" is much more beneficial to an artist. I don't really see how taking a "musical job" that requires you to work way longer and harder than in a different job would benefit you as a composer specifically, especially if the "musical job" has little to do with composition.

I also often hear the "life script" thing about kids and family from young guys (similar to myself in many ways) living off Kraft Dinner in their I-can-barely-afford-living-here apartment in some composer-dense city like LA. Good for them for taking the risk, but for every one who ends up becoming highly successful that way there are dozens more who never really get traction and simply end up staying or becoming broke.

Family is a beautiful thing, something that continually reminds you what's _truly _important in life, and pushes you to be your best (if you're doing it right). I've found inspiration from my family I wouldn't have been able to find otherwise, and quite frankly having a spouse on the same page as me makes the financial burden significantly lighter than I expected. It all depends on how one defines success, and family and career success are in no way mutually exclusive, otherwise the slew of famous composers around likely wouldn't have families themselves.

I think it also depends how someone wants to go about composing. Whether I regret it later or not, I decided early on that I didn't want working in the industry to take precedent over what I'm interested in artistically, and I decided I'd rather be good at what I do and hopefully have a handful of projects towards the end that I'm really proud of. To each their own, I suppose.


----------



## jononotbono

Desire Inspires said:


> Sounds like a blessing to me. Many people would love to be corporate slaves instead of living in poverty. Take the good with the bad. I don't get why some people are so afraid of success. Embrace it!



I didn't realise so many people are afraid of success. I also have no idea what other people love to do as I'm too busy loving my own life. Happy days.



Rohann said:


> Family is a beautiful thing



Truly glad you have a beautiful family that is indeed an achievement. Congratulations. Sadly not all families are beautiful.

Anyway, I come to VI-C to talk about music stuff so I best go and look for a few musical answers I am searching for.


----------



## christianhenson

I think there is a line in the sand for everyone where the balance gets too skewed one way, my next door neighbour is a guy who has 6 children, he was a stay at home Dad and he recently f**ked off for a life of Rose drinking in the South Of France leaving his sextet of kids and a wife who runs a very successful business.

For me the reason I think we love what we do is not actually because of red carpets and awards ceremonies but because we like sitting in darkened rooms making crazy sounds, beautiful themes and putting them to awesome films, TV shows and games. I think focussing on achieving an ability to do that and to clock off at a decent hour to see your wife and kids is a business plan in itself.

At my lowest of lows I had 8 studios running for me with an eye watering rent commitment, and that was before mortgages, kids school fees etc etc. I was waking up at 11.30pm (PM!) to get to work for 12.30AM so that I could work through to 19.00 that evening, eat, sleep, repeat with 3 young children learning how to eat and walk in my absence. But worse still I was having to work on shit, for really nasty people, whilst the shows that needed the great sounds and themes being made by lovely people were getting the scant-ish of my attention. I was considered successful but had the quality of life (and probably life expectancy) of a Victorian coal miner. So I think focussing on what you determine as success should be a key part of our plans. Because the success I describe didn't feel successful to me.

Here's the next one:


----------



## Kyle Preston

christianhenson said:


> For me the reason I think we love what we do is not actually because of red carpets and awards ceremonies but because we like sitting in darkened rooms making crazy sounds, beautiful themes and putting them to awesome films, TV shows and games.



I could not agree with this more. A project I worked on two years ago did very well for me. And I was surprised by how much I didn't care about the social attention. Ever since it released, my first and only repeating thought has been _how can I use these cool new tricks I've learned for the NEXT cool project?_


----------



## MatFluor

@christianhenson 

About the Faderbox you need - I recently build my own (mostly because the awesome options some other forum members did where just too expensive shipping-wise).

I just finished my first prototype with 4 Faders, intended for Spitfire libraries  Expression, Dynamics, Vibrato and CC72 to freely assign.

Here's the non-built version, plastic base + Aluminium top, where I also can go steel base and Aluminium top.

I'm open to talk with you to make you a custom one


----------



## Kyle Preston

Motorized faders?


----------



## MatFluor

Kyle Preston said:


> Motorized faders?


No, non-motorized. I made it primarily to scratch my own itch, and maybe open source it later on


----------



## Rohann

There's always the wonderful FaderCtrl made by Corey Ackland if you're less inclined to engineer something. Works fantastically, exactly what I was looking for.



christianhenson said:


> I think there is a line in the sand for everyone where the balance gets too skewed one way, my next door neighbour is a guy who has 6 children, he was a stay at home Dad and he recently f**ked off for a life of Rose drinking in the South Of France leaving his sextet of kids and a wife who runs a very successful business.
> 
> For me the reason I think we love what we do is not actually because of red carpets and awards ceremonies but because we like sitting in darkened rooms making crazy sounds, beautiful themes and putting them to awesome films, TV shows and games. I think focussing on achieving an ability to do that and to clock off at a decent hour to see your wife and kids is a business plan in itself.
> 
> At my lowest of lows I had 8 studios running for me with an eye watering rent commitment, and that was before mortgages, kids school fees etc etc. I was waking up at 11.30pm (PM!) to get to work for 12.30AM so that I could work through to 19.00 that evening, eat, sleep, repeat with 3 young children learning how to eat and walk in my absence. But worse still I was having to work on shit, for really nasty people, whilst the shows that needed the great sounds and themes being made by lovely people were getting the scant-ish of my attention. I was considered successful but had the quality of life (and probably life expectancy) of a Victorian coal miner. So I think focussing on what you determine as success should be a key part of our plans. Because the success I describe didn't feel successful to me.
> 
> Here's the next one:



I sincerely thank you for your perspective. Time and again you inspire when there tends to be so much reason to be discouraged.

I couldn't agree more, and this _For me the reason I think we love what we do is not actually because of red carpets and awards ceremonies but because we like sitting in darkened rooms making crazy sounds, beautiful themes and putting them to awesome films, TV shows and games. *I think focusing on achieving an ability to do that and to clock off at a decent hour to see your wife and kids is a business plan in itself*. _really resonates with me. My dream has always been simply to collaborate on projects I care about, and aim to do for other people what those impactful moments did for me.

I also appreciate that you can speak to this from experience, rather than theoretically as I and many other aspiring composers do. It's immensely encouraging. As is:
_So I think focusing on what you determine as success should be a key part of our plans. Because the success I describe didn't feel successful to me._

Please keep up the inspiration 



jononotbono said:


> Truly glad you have a beautiful family that is indeed an achievement. Congratulations. Sadly not all families are beautiful.
> 
> Anyway, I come to VI-C to talk about music stuff so I best go and look for a few musical answers I am searching for.


That's fair. My main point was that having a family isn't necessarily simply "following the script", and many don't realize what potential it can have. Sure, it's not for everyone, but it sure isn't mutually exclusive to pursuing dreams of composition and if you do it right you won't be disappointed.


----------



## christianhenson

3 Antiques:


----------



## jononotbono

Rohann said:


> That's fair. My main point was that having a family isn't necessarily simply "following the script", and many don't realize what potential it can have. Sure, it's not for everyone, but it sure isn't mutually exclusive to pursuing dreams of composition and if you do it right you won't be disappointed.



This is all true and it certainly isn't for everyone. Certainly not for me at this current point in my life. Let's just write great music and try to have as much fun doing so before we pack our bags and leave this world. Now where's that DnB drum programming tutorial? Haha!


----------



## oliverd

Wow, just came across these videos now. Thanks so much for the wonderful look into your daily life Christian! If you're looking for more topics to discuss, I'd be interested to hear about "finding your musical voice", in particular, how do you know when you've found your musical voice (eg. lots of people are asking you to write in a particular style all the time?), how do you market yourself with your musical voice (how do you monopolize on your unique style of composing) and is it really possible to have a "unique musical voice" nowadays with all of the composers and music that's out there? Thanks!


----------



## KMA

christianhenson said:


> I think there is a line in the sand for everyone where the balance gets too skewed one way, my next door neighbour is a guy who has 6 children, he was a stay at home Dad and he recently f**ked off for a life of Rose drinking in the South Of France leaving his sextet of kids and a wife who runs a very successful business.
> 
> For me the reason I think we love what we do is not actually because of red carpets and awards ceremonies but because we like sitting in darkened rooms making crazy sounds, beautiful themes and putting them to awesome films, TV shows and games. I think focussing on achieving an ability to do that and to clock off at a decent hour to see your wife and kids is a business plan in itself.
> 
> At my lowest of lows I had 8 studios running for me with an eye watering rent commitment, and that was before mortgages, kids school fees etc etc. I was waking up at 11.30pm (PM!) to get to work for 12.30AM so that I could work through to 19.00 that evening, eat, sleep, repeat with 3 young children learning how to eat and walk in my absence. But worse still I was having to work on shit, for really nasty people, whilst the shows that needed the great sounds and themes being made by lovely people were getting the scant-ish of my attention. I was considered successful but had the quality of life (and probably life expectancy) of a Victorian coal miner. So I think focussing on what you determine as success should be a key part of our plans. Because the success I describe didn't feel successful to me.
> 
> Here's the next one:




@christianhenson

Hi Christian,

Regarding small-footprint faders, have you heard of the DB-1 Drawbar Controller, from Ocean Beach Digital? You can see it in the attached picture on the left side of my Nord.

You can have the drawbars behave as faders and spit out any controller number you like. And they’re smooth faders, not stepped like other drawbar controllers.

I picked up a couple of these things a few years ago and have been using them as faders for my touring rig (a rig which features a bunch of your lovely libraries, btw). Although the DB-1 has since been discontinued, you might still find one used somewhere. Great bit of kit.

Cheers,
Kevin


----------



## synthpunk

FADERCTRL
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/faderctrl-order-now.58734/

https://www.google.com/search?biw=1.......0...1.1.64.psy-ab..5.0.0....0.FjntEO66aE4

I think some effort was made to get one to @christianhenson , but for whatever reasons has not worked out, yet ?


----------



## MatFluor

Meanwhile I finished my own Faderbox


----------



## Kyle Preston

All those cuts and hangnails - those are craftsman hands. Can I buy one?


----------



## synthpunk

Like the oldschool Oberheim look. Good job.



MatFluor said:


> Meanwhile I finished my own Faderbox


----------



## MatFluor

Mine is definitely not as professionally made as the FaderCTRL - hand made and handcut 

The main reason I made my own was that the shipping and taxes to let it ship to Switzerland - it almost doubled the price (from what I heard in the FaderCTRL thread).

I would definitely consider selling it, but since a lot of work is involved, and I'm not massproducing it, I would consider it a bespoke fader box. If my wife has a steady enough hand, even with custom engraving :-D

But I don't want to just put my own here and sabotage the FaderCTRL. I mainly reacted to Christians question, since he only needs basically 2 Faders, I made a 4 Fader one and offered to make such a custom box for him. If others want such a 4-Faderbox as well, just let me know!


----------



## synthpunk

Is the Faderfox unit still being made btw? EDIT: Answering myself (happens too often) they are discontinued now.

No worries Matfluor, the more the merrier as far as I see it. I know Corey has looked at some ideas about Euro distribution for the Faderctrl to avoid import fees. If you have any ideas, leads, etc. please feel free to contribute to the Faderctrl thread. I do not want to hijack CH's vblog thread anymore.



MatFluor said:


> Mine is definitely not as professionally made as the FaderCTRL - hand made and handcut
> 
> The main reason I made my own was that the shipping and taxes to let it ship to Switzerland - it almost doubled the price (from what I heard in the FaderCTRL thread).
> 
> I would definitely consider selling it, but since a lot of work is involved, and I'm not massproducing it, I would consider it a bespoke fader box. If my wife has a steady enough hand, even with custom engraving :-D
> 
> But I don't want to just put my own here and sabotage the FaderCTRL. I mainly reacted to Christians question, since he only needs basically 2 Faders, I made a 4 Fader one and offered to make such a custom box for him. If others want such a 4-Faderbox as well, just let me know!


----------



## christianhenson

Yeah well I have a go anyway:


----------



## stonzthro

Always fun and informative clips Christian, thanks!


----------



## mac

I wonder what the rest of the passengers think Christian's doing when he disappears to the toilet with his camera on a stick.


----------



## AdamKmusic

MatFluor said:


> Meanwhile I finished my own Faderbox



You should make a thread about how you made it....


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Yeah well I have a go anyway:



You spawny old bean! Strymongous! The El Cap is a bona fide classic.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Gets every Strymon pedal in the mail and says, "What's this then?" That's the life. EQ pedal, H9, Timeline, Big Sky, tube amp, done.


----------



## jononotbono

Hello Strymon. What an amazing gift from them!


----------



## robharvey

Big smile when you got your f&^% box out. Very nice!


----------



## URL

synthpunk said:


> Is the Faderfox unit still being made btw? EDIT: Answering myself (happens too often) they are discontinued now.
> 
> I know Corey has looked at some ideas about Euro distribution for the Faderctrl to avoid import fees.



That is cool!


----------



## christianhenson

Not a happy day:


----------



## mac

Bad news about the scumbags, but they'll get their karma. Hopefully you didn't lose anything irreplaceable.

I was wondering, do you ever use libraries by anyone other than spitfire? Maybe you could make a vid on 'other developers I use', if you do.


----------



## Chris Hurst

mac said:


> Bad news about the scumbags, but they'll get their karma. Hopefully you didn't lose anything irreplaceable.
> 
> I was wondering, do you ever use libraries by anyone other than spitfire? Maybe you could make a vid on 'other developers I use', if you do.



I'm pretty sure Christian says he only uses Soundust VI's as an alternative to Spitfire. I can see why as they are quirky but great sounding!

(I think I saw a quick glance of a track called Ghost Piano in the latest video, which is the name of a Soundust VI)


----------



## mc_deli

Sad to hear that :(


----------



## bigcat1969

Sorry to hear about the bad day. Glad to hear most of the days in the past 10 years have been good days!


----------



## oliverd

That really sucks Christian. Hope nothing was lost. I'm sure you've got good insurance but still, there's nothing worse than the feeling of being robbed.

(Random side story...I was once due to meet a director called "Christian" in a local nearby pub. As we had only ever spoke via email I didn't know what he looked like so he said he'd be wearing a black sweater. I got there and the pub was pretty busy with a few people wearing what could be called black sweaters. So I started going up to a few people asking if they were "Christian". I got a number of weird looks and told to get lost once to by one angry person. I couldn't figure out the weird reactions until I got home that night. Turns out people thought I was trying to tell them about God ha!)


----------



## christianhenson

yes, in certain circles people ask me "and who are you?" I give my name and have often had the retort "yes but what is your name?"

I have learned that "my name is Christian" works better than "Hi I'm Christian"

PS As a raging atheist I have to caveat that I was born 25/12/71 (or 12/25/71 for our American cousins) hence the name. I'm glad I wasn't born on April 1st, "hi, my name is Fool Henson".


----------



## Rodney Money

christianhenson said:


> yes, in certain circles people ask me "and who are you?" I give my name and have often had the retort "yes but what is your name?"
> 
> I have learned that "my name is Christian" works better than "Hi I'm Christian"
> 
> PS As a raging atheist I have to caveat that I was born 25/12/71 (or 12/25/71 for our American cousins) hence the name. I'm glad I wasn't born on April 1st, "hi, my name is Fool Henson".


And as a foolish raging Christian I love the irony that the love of my last name is the root of all evil.


----------



## rottoy

Rodney Money said:


> And as a foolish raging Christian I love the irony that the love of my last name is the root of all evil.


At least your name isn't Kip Money. Or Moore Money.


----------



## christianhenson

ha ha, we should set up an 'Oxymoron' side forum on VIC?


----------



## synthpunk

You need a punk name CH 

Sid Christian ?



christianhenson said:


> ha ha, we should set up an 'Oxymoron' side forum on VIC?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> yes, in certain circles people ask me "and who are you?" I give my name and have often had the retort "yes but what is your name?"
> 
> I have learned that "my name is Christian" works better than "Hi I'm Christian"
> 
> PS As a raging atheist I have to caveat that I was born 25/12/71 (or 12/25/71 for our American cousins) hence the name. I'm glad I wasn't born on April 1st, "hi, my name is Fool Henson".



Ah, then you share a birthday with my missus, and I'll bet it's always lost in the Christmas merriments. I hope you also have an “Unbirthday” on June 25, as we do, to make amends. And despite being a devilish Brimstone, I also admit to raging atheism, assuming I don't end up in a foxhole somewhere.


----------



## christianhenson

The production noose tightens!


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> The production noose tightens!



The best part of that was the Joy Division pop up from Amazon at 4:51.


----------



## christianhenson

Mic porn:


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> The production noose tightens!




No Bread and instead Yorkshire puddings? Holy tittle Tourette’s Christ. What’s the name of this place? Sounds amazing. It’ll be like when I went to NYC and “had”to go to Carnegie Deli and try Pastrami in Rye. This will no doubt just be a little more English! 

The walls of your Hotel room look animated in this Vlog but I’m starting to think you demand Velcro lined walls when on a job so you can actually climb the walls when deadlines truly arrive. Great video as usual! Thanks.


----------



## christianhenson

How to cook a Brussel Sprout:


----------



## mc_deli

...product... rumbled... I'll work on that... great stuff again


----------



## dgburns

christianhenson said:


> How to cook a Brussel Sprout:




The best brussel sprouts I ever had were done like this-

peeled, not sliced and pan seared with butter and (something herby) went with steak and it was awesome. Just don't ask me to peel all those pesky brussel sprouts, I'll be here forever and we'll never eat dinner. !!


----------



## Mornats

I love Pendle's Ghost Piano and it's become my signature piano now. I blend it with NI's The Giant to give it a bit of bite whilst keeping that luscious bed of sound. It's very atmospheric. I first used it on this (it's right at the start so you don't have to listen all the way through - this is an early piece of mine).


----------



## Kyle Preston

I'm more of an oven, oil, salt, pepper Brussels Sprout kinda guy. Get them in season and holy cow are they good roasted.


----------



## robharvey

Boiled for 10 minutes followed by frying in butter, salt and garlic.

But why bother when you could do the exact same thing with a potato.


----------



## CT

jononotbono said:


> It’ll be like when I went to NYC and “had”to go to Carnegie Deli and try Pastrami in Rye. This will no doubt just be a little more English!



That was bad advice! That place became not much more than a pretty crummy tourist trap. Luckily there's no shortage of great and genuine Jewish delis. Damn, now I'm hungry.


----------



## dgburns

robharvey said:


> Boiled for 10 minutes followed by frying in butter, salt and garlic.
> 
> But why bother when you could do the exact same thing with a potato.



GoodLord, never boiled !

soooo....just realized brussel sprouts might be code for something ... Christian's playing with us


----------



## robharvey

dgburns said:


> GoodLord, never boiled !




Blasphemy! :D


----------



## jononotbono

miket said:


> That was bad advice! That place became not much more than a pretty crummy tourist trap. Luckily there's no shortage of great and genuine Jewish delis. Damn, now I'm hungry.



Well, I loved it!


----------



## synthpunk

Great pickles though. 

Yeah unfortunately you got roped into the $25 corned beef sandwich albeit stacked mountain high and professional waiters who play for tips but there's worse scams in New York to fall for.

Try Katz's next time.



jononotbono said:


> Well, I loved it!


----------



## jononotbono

synthpunk said:


> Great pickles though.
> 
> Yeah unfortunately you got roped into the $25 corned beef sandwich albeit stacked mountain high and professional waiters who play for tips but there's worse scams in New York to fall for.
> 
> Try Katz's next time.



Well I live and learn. Still tasted great. Anyway...


----------



## christianhenson

I tackle a thorny issue!


----------



## Hat_Tricky

Great stuff Christian!!!! But...did you camera survive getting eaten by the luggage monster?


----------



## jononotbono

Great video and I appreciate all your work with Spitfire. You (and everyone else at SA) have actually made it a possibility for me to write music I could never have even imagined writing before using SA Instruments. It's an incredible time to be alive. Thank you.


----------



## Soundhound

Love Christian's vlog, if that's what it is. These videos are helpful, hilarious, insightful and most importantly, a way to procrastinate and actually learn something at the same time. 

My one concern is, do lines ever form at the bathroom door in flight?


----------



## mc_deli

I feel like a selfie stick!


----------



## chrisr

I like that there's now probably tons of young composers around the world thinking wtf is Pebble Mill.


----------



## robharvey

Interestingly I had the debate with my other halves father, who plays in a famous classical orchestra based here in UK. 

His argument was: "If sample libraries sound that good for a fraction of the price then how can a live orchestra ever compete financially?" 

Which is an interesting insight considering he's the one at the other end of the issue. I think the answer that there is more demand than 20 years ago a good one.


----------



## christianhenson

I have a go at my first tech review for a massively expensive fader solution:


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> I have a go at my first tech review for a massively expensive fader solution:


Ace review... nice quibbles... but what about the fader throw?
It looks like it's about 80mm, right?
Thing is Akai do the MPD range with all kinds of configs of buttons, faders and (very good) pads... and very good software editor... portable... but 60mm faders... 
Where does the fader throw fit into the grand scheme - does your Pall-ette feel long morelike 100mm or shirt morelike 60mm or, wait for it, somewhere in the middle... I think we should be told...?


----------



## christianhenson

How to avoid repeated nervous breakdowns...


----------



## Kyle Preston

I’m totally guilty of writing _shit_ _sandwich_ emails. Don’t even think about it anymore, it’s just an extension of my fingertips


----------



## robharvey

I really don't appreciate the shit sandwich, for the reasons you pointed out. You use turd baguettes on children because they really can't take it. No I'm a grown up and don't need this. What good directors I've worked with do is a chocolate chip cookie approach. Where they give you the turd on a plate but mix in little bits of "good job" and "that bit works beautifully" or "LOVE THE MUSIC but can you turn it down a bit please?".

Works wonders because the first thing I do is delete the good ones and I'm magically left with less work than I had before which makes me feel better.


----------



## mc_deli

DIVE!


----------



## synthpunk

Stanley brings in SF choir at the end ?


----------



## robharvey

synthpunk said:


> Stanley brings in SF choir at the end ?



That did sound rather good...


----------



## christianhenson

My big question to the community, DO YOU PROCRASTINATE?


----------



## Kyle Preston

Procrastination is a dark depressing playground. I think this blog post is the best explanation I've ever found for understanding how/why it works.

1) For me, procrastination manifests differently for every project. For my current project, I'm farting around trying to construct my own story narrative to write a collection of songs to. I've demoed like 13 pieces of music and I've thrown away all of them only to start from scratch. Not giving myself hard deadlines is getting in the way because my panic monster is lying dormant in the corner and doesn't care what I'm doing.

2) Darwinian benefit --> Instant Gratification. Back when we hunted and needed to pound food simply _because_ it was available, we learned to eat EVERYTHING because we didn't know when the next meal was coming. Over time, this trained us to feel intense satisfaction whilst eating an entire row of Oreo's at 3 o'clock in the morning. It satisfies that deep primal urge in our dumb animal brain.

3) Trying to think long term instead of short-term helps me. Taking long walks and ignoring my computer (and phone). I'm actually considering therapy. Our lone-wolf lifestyles aren't mentally healthy and I'm beginning to run out of constructive coping strategies.


----------



## thereus

Funny way to sell sample libraries. Seems to work, though...


----------



## christianhenson

hmmm, thats not my only job though?


----------



## Alex Fraser

Kyle Preston said:


> Procrastination is a dark depressing playground. I think this blog post is the best explanation I've ever found for understanding how/why it works.
> 
> 1) For me, procrastination manifests differently for every project. For my current project, I'm farting around trying to construct my own story narrative to write a collection of songs to. I've demoed like 13 pieces of music and I've thrown away all of them only to start from scratch. Not giving myself hard deadlines is getting in the way because my panic monster is lying dormant in the corner and doesn't care what I'm doing.
> 
> 2) Darwinian benefit --> Instant Gratification. Back when we hunted and needed to pound food simply _because_ it was available, we learned to eat EVERYTHING because we didn't know when the next meal was coming. Over time, this trained us to feel intense satisfaction whilst eating an entire row of Oreo's at 3 o'clock in the morning. It satisfies that deep primal urge in our dumb animal brain.
> 
> 3) Trying to think long term instead of short-term helps me. Taking long walks and ignoring my computer (and phone). I'm actually considering therapy. Our lone-wolf lifestyles aren't mentally healthy and I'm beginning to run out of constructive coping strategies.



I can seriously recommend the blog post linked here. I make a point of reading it at least once every 6 months. And I still spend too much time in the Dark Playground. Like right now. (Read the post.)


----------



## givemenoughrope

Kyle Preston said:


> Procrastination is....
> 
> ....Instant Gratification



Sorry to turn your post into a cross between a bumper stick and a the back page of MAD Magazine but...


Also, in something as intensive as pushing dots around to make music where you can very quickly lose your objectivity I think it's important to work quickly, realize that the sound/approach/solution that gets you 75% there is probably the one to just go with and take frequent breaks. You need to hear this stuff with fresh ears. Otherwise you start to fool yourself and think that some sample set is a real orchestra. Or that something that is WAY too loud isn't. I've gotten some basic revision notes that made me scratch my head like "How did I hand that mix in?" Short breaks aren't procrastination. They are a reset button for your mind. But you have to consciously make them that.


----------



## christianhenson

Next up, a rhythm trick that you already probably knew about:


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Next up, a rhythm trick that you already probably knew about:




Would love more Production and Programming tips and tricks videos like this! Great! Thanks!


----------



## Spitfire Team

I try to put this one to bed.... kinda:


----------



## mc_deli

Spitfire Team said:


> I try to put this one to bed.... kinda:



You're not yourself today


----------



## christianhenson

whoops


----------



## jononotbono

Excellent video. I’m about to buy Pro Tools. Sadly HD is out of my price range but I figure the standard version is good enough to begin with? Although I’m trying understand how it doesn’t support Surround when Cubase does. That’s a real shame!


----------



## robharvey

I had a long running joke with a friend about how pro tools didn't do offline bouncing but Logic 8 did... Then an update came along and ruined our fun 10 years later... People get protective over their DAW's.


----------



## christianhenson

I tackle the harrowing issue of Ghostwriting:


----------



## mc_deli

Absolutely brilliant and compulsory viewing. My fave CH vid so far.

(TBH I understood this overall already but the info here is gold dust)


----------



## synthpunk

CH, what are the large audio monitors you using now at home ?


----------



## christianhenson

They're Harbeth Monitor 2s?

...and here's some more midlife divorceware...


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> They're Harbeth Monitor 2s?
> 
> ...and here's some more midlife divorceware...




Christian, will you please spill the beans on your Black Friday Spitfire plans. I need to know how much money to budget for


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> They're Harbeth Monitor 2s?
> 
> ...and here's some more midlife divorceware...



Those boxes. I guess Spitfire pizzas incoming Friday...


----------



## StillLife

D Halgren said:


> Christian, will you please spill the beans on your Black Friday Spitfire plans. I need to know how much money to budget for


Maybe all Spitfire customers get one of those lovely Stream Decks in the mail, coming Friday?


----------



## StillLife

PaulBrimstone said:


> Those boxes. I guess Spitfire pizzas incoming Friday...


Or The Pizza Composer Toolkit. Italian food sounds sampled from within a Quattro Stagione. With automatable extra toppings.


----------



## synthpunk

Ahh yes, Harbeth is/was a standard at the BBC I believe ? Makes total sense although I would miss my BM-15A'sdearly unless a pair of Barefoots showed up on my doorstep. We need a studio update from you CH  Cheers, sp



christianhenson said:


> They're Harbeth Monitor 2s?
> 
> ...and here's some more midlife divorceware...


----------



## ironbut

How do the Harbeths compare to your BM15? 
I'm replacing my BM5mk2 after moving into a place twice as big. 
I'm looking for something on the pleasing side of accurate (did some mixing on a pair of Amphions recently and those were way too zippy).


----------



## mc_deli

Love the custom wall plates!

On the laptop production, I have a couple of tips:
- I am on my 3rd set of portable SSD cases - I have 2 1TB Evos hanging off my rMBP - the current pair have lasted longest - I am careful with them and keep them in a camera case - they are a rugged design with some rubber.
- A thunderbolt doc is way more useful than a monitor with a USB hub built in IMHO - and cheaper. You can carry a TB dock anywhere and they typically offer ethernet, multiple USB and TB, which means you can plug in everything wherever you are - even a PC slave and VEPro - on the sofa, train etc... and fit the dock, drives, palette and mac in one laptop bag.

I really love the patchbay and the custom wall plates!


----------



## christianhenson

I come clean:


----------



## Katzenjammer

christianhenson said:


> I come clean


Haha, what a rant.


----------



## MaxOctane

> It's as if someone at Samsung has gone "_Oh it's great! We've got the opening screen! It's fantastic, *people are going to shit out of their asses!"*_


----------



## RRBE Sound

Ahahahahahaha!!!!!! :D :D :D @christianhenson

Hehe, I was just thinking it before you said it at the end! :D 
#AppleLOVE


----------



## AKM

Harbeth Monitor 40.2 Pro review, please.


----------



## mouse

I feel like if I made a video like this, my friends would re-edit it so it looks like I made a video about cheating on my wife, just for fun


----------



## ironbut

Thank god Apple doesn't make control surfaces other than mice and qwerty keyboards!


----------



## URL

I thought you moved to Pc and win 10...


----------



## synthpunk

Funniest one yet.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

That chair looks perfect for 12 hours a day in the studio. Owww.


----------



## Letis

Such a great episode.


----------



## tmhuud

I hate the notch.


----------



## Britpack50

Excellent episode, the openness, generosity and honesty in your vlog is inspiring.


----------



## URL

Waiting for the studio wire 2, nice Vlog BTW


----------



## URL

Wire 2 is up on YT...cooool


----------



## synthpunk

Christian, not many 5.1 requests these days.

I recommend Barefoots or bringing the BM-15A's back.


----------



## christianhenson

Do you folks get asked to deliver in 5.1 for TV and what vanity speakers do you use?


----------



## CT

Shat trick?


----------



## Britpack50

christianhenson said:


> Do you folks get asked to deliver in 5.1 for TV and what vanity speakers do you use?



A pair of ATC SCM25a Pros...Phwoar. Not sure if they classify as Vanity speakers by the CH definition, but rather nice.


----------



## AKM

From what I see around the forums the Kii Threes seems to be the ultimate toys now, following by Geithains and Amphions.


----------



## URL

Price range...?Midfield?, ATC 45, Amphion Two15 with sub...


----------



## Jack Weaver

Christian,

Regarding 'vanity' speakers and also the surround delivery issues.

Kii Three's. They're a bit dear but I'm here to tell ya they are the way to go. I've been using them everyday all day for many months now. Of course they sound 'flippin' amazing'. But they are of great utility also. To my knowledge there is no others that actively direct the deep low end towards only the front - much like the infinite baffle effect of soffit mounted speakers. This means that you can pretty much set them wherever you like (for example, either close or far from the wall or even in the middle of a room that's not treated very well acoustically) and they still sound 'flippin' amazing'. So it's easy to pack them into a studio where you're recording and know that your mix will end up sounding like what you expected it to when you recorded the basics.

Each speaker has six 225W amplifiers (1,500W per box), tons of DSP to control many things - they sound like very, very improved Barefoots - but with much less 'hype' to them.

Oh, and they are _tiny_. Yeah, tiny like a stick of dynamite. I got them to replace my ATC 150's in my surround setup!





I still have my Amphion Two 18's - which I also love and use for my rear speaks in surround mode - and a pair of ATC 25's.

Surround - mainly I've mixed surround for indies and some TV. The composer I work with a lot is doing mostly American TV now and delivers almost always in stereo.
I will only work in Quad now to deliver to dub. Everyone seems OK with that.

I hate the Center Speaker. I hate the Center Speaker. _I hate the Center Speaker. _It only gets in the way of my monitors and besides I'm not a dialog mixer. It messes with my room topology. Phantom Center for dialog is just fine.
While I have a subwoof, dub mixers want to control that for FX any way. If you're Hans Zimmer and Alan Meyerson you can get away with dictating what part of your mix gets put into the dub. Most of the rest of us just deliver and pray.

Monitoring in Surround: When I used the ATC 150's I used the Dangerous ST/SR combo like I see you have. They sound most wonderful and have great features - except for the one - no Digital i/o. With the Ki Three's I wanted to use dig i/o. So I went to the Trinnov D-Mon 6. (It's also nice to use the digital outputs from my Mac into my main speakers.) Feel free to Google Trinnov. It has unparalleled audio correction. I also use the Kii Three Remote along with them.
In Quad, I use the Kii Three's for fronts and the Amphion Two 18's for rear.

They are a good size for your room. Since I've had to move 4 times in the last 4 years I've been putting my temporary mix room in rental homes. Currently I'm in a converted living room 14'x22', 9' high. Treatment is a pile of GIK panels and diffusors.

Here's what the Kii Three's look like in my room (chart from my Trinnov):





I've owned tons of speakers through out the years - you name it and I've either owned them or heard them.

I recommend you check out the Kii's. Feel free to PM with me any questions, comments or queries.

.


----------



## ironbut

I did some mixing on a pair of Amphion One18 with the Base One subs and I can see why folks love them for mixing. IMHO they are the 2017 version of NS10's. I could never stand to create on them. They cut like razors and you'd never stop tweaking your setup. 
I hated them.
I've also listened to ATC 150's in the tracking room at the old 1340 Mission/Coast Recorders control room in San Francisco (they've since moved to Fantasy Studios building). Fantastic live room designed by Bill Putnam. Those 150's are the size of small fridges and need a lot of room to breath. A friend installed them in his mixing/post studio and they were too much for his place. Never heard them there but I trust his ears.
A friend has a pair of the ATC 50's for listening in his biggish living room. Very nice but they might be a little much for what I can see of your crib.
I listened to the ATC 25's in one of the studios at Universal Audio in Scottsdale Ca. They were paired with an Adam sub (I think it was the Sub10 or 12). 
They melted me! My current favorite.
I still plan to make a visit to Vintage King in LA before I order a demo pair.
Oh yeah, if you ever get a chance to visit Universal Audio (Bill Putnam Jr works there), it is a drool fest. Most of those tasty fx that Universal models are sitting in the racks of their studios.


----------



## Nmargiotta

Jack Weaver said:


> Here's what the Kii Three's look like in my room (chart from my Trinnov):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've owned tons of speakers through out the years - you name it and I've either owned them or heard them.
> 
> I recommend you check out the Kii's. Feel free to PM with me any questions, comments or queries.
> 
> .




Hey Jack and Christian,

Great to see another composer using the Trinnov. That has been a game changer for me since I purchased one last year for my room. My current setup is a pair of Focal SM9's which I really love, paired with the Trinnov St2 and Gik Acoustic treated room. Glenn got my room dialed in, I love the flexibility of the Trinnov as well, Bill at Vintage King got me set up with that. The ATC's are fantastic and I was on the cusp of pulling the trigger on a pair but my room is physically too small for them, the SM9's are very compact for what they offer. Focal/Trinnov combo is a powerful setup.


----------



## christianhenson

Here's latest two films...


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> Here's latest two films...



I thought V-Log was going to be included in the GH5. I have the GH4 and GH3, but haven't upgraded to the new one yet. Not sure the graded footage looked that much better, maybe more "cinematic", but that can definitely be subjective. Anyway, love watching these, thanks for all the insights.


----------



## Anders Wall

@christianhenson. Curious to hear if you're using XLR or (unbal.) jack on that Massive Passive?
I find the jacks, that don't run through the output transformer, to have a bigger bottom, more umph...
Great vids, keep em coming 
/Anders


----------



## christianhenson

I tell a big Albion secret:


----------



## synthpunk

You should get a Lexicon Vortex for your Fuc* box btw.


----------



## jononotbono

What a Hotel room! You also live in such a beautiful part of the world.


----------



## LinusW

I agree Albion is a better name than Blitzkrieg. :D


----------



## ironbut

"I'm still running,..!)
Wow, that was some video.
Very enjoyable CH!


----------



## christianhenson

I'm asking the community to try and shed light on a BIG issue:


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Ah, jeez, took me a while to really put it together.

Spitfire Blitzkrieg.

And you guys really thought it was a cool idea?


----------



## mc_deli

M8 2 daughters here. Few things. The classical world has a tiny percentage of female composers and conductors. The number of female band members and singer song writers is increasing. Hope it is a lag effect.

The music industry is rife with casual sexism, studios have always been intimidating male dominated environments. 


The worse thing for me is how music as a family accepts misogynist content. The metoo debate made me think a lot about lyrics. I think society has moved on. Misogynist lyrics should no longer be applauded or awarded. They should be stuffed in brown paper bags. And I mean the whole music family. It could start with the shareholders of media owners and publishers. And Pharrel. And JayZ. And I'm sure Eminem is creative enough to go 100 words a minute without a beotch. When you spit bars, you don 't need to attend the pussy hole's yard.

We don't need it. We don't need to sing about ho's anymore. My daughters don't need to hear it. 

Until you at least take a stand about the avalanche if misogynist content that comes out of studios, it's understandable why girls stay away.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

Well, on the other side, I am Puerto Rican. I wonder how many of us are in this community. I am sure there are numbers of diverse background on this forum, but one wonders if SOME, not all, might be into different forms of musical experience. As to women in this forum, the few that I have read seem to be quiet talented/competent. However, to say that purely misogyny is the ONLY reason for the death may be too simplistic. Training, cultural, and societal demands may be involved. Even if we see the music world "clean" up its act/act, does that alone portend an increase in female participation? I also fear that some "radicalized" movement will set quotas for such undertakings---i for her, 1 for her, to create what might be considered parity or equality.------my dos centavos


----------



## C.R. Rivera

C.R. Rivera said:


> Well, on the other side, I am Puerto Rican. I wonder how many of us are in this community. I am sure there are numbers of diverse background on this forum, but one wonders if SOME, not all, might be into different forms of musical experience. As to women in this forum, the few that I have read seem to be quiet talented/competent. However, to say that purely misogyny is the ONLY reason for the death may be too simplistic. Training, cultural, and societal demands may be involved. Even if we see the music world "clean" up its act/act, does that alone portend an increase in female participation? I also fear that some "radicalized" movement will set quotas for such undertakings---i for her, 1 for her, to create what might be considered parity or equality.------my dos centavos



God, my writing is awful. I apologize as my arthritis is getting worse. I wonder if there is a Spitfire library that will handle that?


----------



## Wake

My first guess would be the medium's not tangible enough to appeal to women. 

Most of the female artists I've had the privilege to meet who really put in the grind and who are ready to burn for their craft have been devotees of the plastic arts - sculpture, photography, painting, etc. Also, performance, body art, kinetic stuff - dance, etc. Even nerdy girls who dig computer sound manipulation usually go for installation, spatial, surround, interactive forms of expression and often add light/video too. All in my humble experience, of course.

Crafting mock-ups in isolated chambers, software worship, the worrying and tension-laden MIDI massaging, the obedience of a client's demands and general uncertainty of this line of work must be something they've cleverly decided to leave to (mainly) guys.

Just a stream of thoughts, hope nobody's offended.


----------



## brek

I think it's pretty indicative of the problem when you have one of the major players in our little industry here "Billy Bushing" from their official page right along with the objectification in that Lanois/Pharell video.


----------



## NoamL

We had this discussion previously on VIC, about a year ago maybe? At first the question didn't bug me so much but when I saw some incredibly casual sexism in the replies it was more worrying.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

I don't follow pop music at all and as such would never have come across this Pharrell segment wouldn't it have been mentioned here. Now I looked it up.

It doesn't surprise me, because I already knew that Pharrell Williams is a piece of shit. But what saddens me is how much there is a tendency in today's world for uncultivated yahooism, lewdness and "swagger" of the lowest kind to become socially acceptable.


----------



## Britpack50

Its endemic with some pop/rap etc. Either women having to perform like pole dancers to get a record sold, which is often described as ironic or empowering, but rarely is. Or male artists with with women draped over them performing... like pole dancers. 

But back on topic. Another factor to put into the mix is one thought I've had about women in certain sports, and the efforts being made to improve participation and visibility in the media, which is... Most of these sports were developed by men for men. If women could create/shape the sports they might look different, but even if the same, might have a different culture, style, rule book etc. Same for other pursuits, like sample library composition (too much of a stretch?!) 

I guess its the paradox of trying to qualify equality through a male lens. I think the key is ensuring an equal opportunity both to participate _and _to shape the nature of the activity/culture/rulebook etc. and then its up to every individual to decide what they want to spend their time doing. If there seems little chance of the latter then thats going to be a significant barrier, no matter how inclusive a field tries to be. But that might be OK. Vive la difference! Let women do it their way and maybe they'll invite us?


----------



## The Darris

brek said:


> I think it's pretty indicative of the problem when you have one of the major players in our little industry here "Billy Bushing" from their official page right along with the objectification in that Lanois/Pharell video.



Yes, also not to mention some related NAMM 2017 footage that featured a very prominent developer's employee sexualizing one of their female players via an anecdote for the camera. It was pretty gross to say the least but certainly indicative of our little community.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

The Darris said:


> Yes, also not to mention some related NAMM 2017 footage that featured a very prominent developer's employee sexualizing one of their female players via an anecdote for the camera. It was pretty gross to say the least but certainly indicative of our little community.



I think that's why the GUI no longer features pictures of the performers. It's a maddening thing to see people who should know better falling into that giggly stupid teenage boy mentality. Every video of a female producer, or Homay's demos etc predictably features a significant section of comments focusing on the woman's appearance. Reducing someone like that to be objectified in a sexual way is an idiotic, juvenile and empathically-bankrupt act - whether it's done towards someone male of female. Sadly, there seems to be a fair way to go with stuff like this.


----------



## The Darris

wilx said:


> I think that's why the GUI no longer features pictures of the performers. It's a maddening thing to see people who should know better falling into that giggly stupid teenage boy mentality. Every video of a female producer, or Homay's demos etc predictably features a significant section of comments focusing on the woman's appearance. Reducing someone like that to be objectified in a sexual way is an idiotic, juvenile and empathically-bankrupt act - whether it's done towards someone male of female. Sadly, there seems to be a fair way to go with stuff like this.


Exactly. The worst is when you call them out on it too. I had a close friend reach out to those developers basically saying that what he did was wrong and sexist and they could have cared less. People talk though, word gets around, and maybe it will incite change in the future. The comments on Homay's videos are so disgusting. I think that pretty much answer's @christianhenson 's question. The reason why the percentage of woman is so small in this industry is probably because their looks are rated and reviewed well above their abilities. It takes a very thick skinned person to endure that type of treatment for their entire career. It's easy for guys like us to say, "Well, don't worry about those people." Well, for them it's not that simple considering the comments in their videos or content they create usually involve sexual fantasies including but not limited to rape/sexual assault related imagery. In the 5 years of videos that I've made, the worst comments I've received are that I talk too much and my yawning is annoying. I've fixed the yawning issue. But, I am still pretty long winded. 

Anyway, I have feelings about this topic. Obviously.

-C


----------



## reutunes

wilx said:


> I think that's why the GUI no longer features pictures of the performers. It's a maddening thing to see people who should know better falling into that giggly stupid teenage boy mentality. Every video of a female producer, or Homay's demos etc predictably features a significant section of comments focusing on the woman's appearance. Reducing someone like that to be objectified in a sexual way is an idiotic, juvenile and empathically-bankrupt act - whether it's done towards someone male of female. Sadly, there seems to be a fair way to go with stuff like this.



This composing scene seems to be a bit more inclusive in the UK. From the composers meet ups and video game scoring events that I go to, the ratio is probably about 20% female - which is CERTAINLY not enough but does seem more than similar events I've attended in the rest of Europe and the USA.

As for that toe-curling interview at last year's NAMM... we'd all do well to learn from that (bitly link as I don't want to embed the video here): http://bit.ly/2kPwbTi


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Are there as many women interested in music production? 

Seems to me that most of the amateur/hobbyist/bedroom producers out there are male. 

If the percentage of women interested in the subject is smaller than the men, then that’ll be reflected in the percentage of women working professionally, no?


----------



## synthpunk

Male Chauvinist dogs is over, shape up and get respectful or suffer the consequences. You have to step up and tell friends when there behaving badly, if they take offense or laugh there not your true friends.

Married happily for 21 years come May (after one bad one 5 years).


----------



## The Darris

synthpunk said:


> Male Chauvinist dogs is over, shape up and get respectful or suffer the consequences. You have to step up and tell friends when there behaving badly, if they take offense or laugh there not your true friends.
> 
> Married happily for 21 years come May (after one bad one 5 years).


I agree. This type of behavior exists because we let it. It took me until my last year or so in the military to finally stop "going with the flow" and calling people out on their bulls**t. Going back to college at nearly 30 helped. I got to yell at young guys who, for some reason, just loved to yell at woman while they drove past them. It's disgusting behavior to say the least.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

The most recent scorecast podcast covers this. It's a good insight into the stuff women have to put up that goes beyond the objectification and casual sexism.


----------



## CT

reutunes said:


> As for that toe-curling interview at last year's NAMM... we'd all do well to learn from that (bitly link as I don't want to embed the video here): http://bit.ly/2kPwbTi



Huh. That's pretty effin' bizarre.

It's interesting that sometimes the personality and overall demeanor/vibe of developers colors my opinion of them more than their products do.


----------



## synthpunk

then again, no one is perfect and we have and will all make mistakes, have flaws, because we are human. If they realize what they did was incorrect behavior and try to be better I will not hold a grudge. If I saw them at a pub doing it again it would as you said.

I have made comments that in the past that I enjoyed Homay's video's that may have been taken the wrong way so over sensitivity is also a issue I believe.



miket said:


> Huh. That's pretty effin' bizarre.
> 
> It's interesting that sometimes the personality and overall demeanor/vibe of developers colors my opinion of them more than their products do.


----------



## The Darris

synthpunk said:


> then again, no one is perfect and we have and will all make mistakes, have flaws, because we are human. If they realize what they did was incorrect behavior and try to be better I will not hold a grudge. If I saw them at a pub doing it again it would as you said.
> 
> I have made comments that in the past that I enjoyed Homay's video's that may have been taken the wrong way so over sensitivity is also a issue I believe.


That's the other end of the spectrum. Should "over-sensitivity" actually be a thing though? The second you judge someone as being overly sensitive to something, you are casting judgement of their feelings through the lens of your own experiences. For instance, I have a friend who was very badly abused by his parents and bullied his entire life for his weight. Because of this, anytime someone depicts their own abuse or bullied past, his response is usually, "well, it wasn't as bad as mine so I don't think you should really be that upset." It's the lack of empathy from a lot of people based on what THEY consider to be wrong which leads to the whole "you're over reacting" mindset.

You've been married for 21 years. How well does it go over when you say, "You're over reacting?" But, seriously. I've been married for almost 10 years and I learned very quickly that if I ever said that, it would just make the fight and problem worse. I, in effect, am telling her that her feelings are too much for that situation and she needs to not be so up tight, or whatever. We've grown up together. We entered our twenties and now our thirties together and the one thing that I've learned in that time was how to empathize with her. Sure, sometimes I think she's over reacting to a situation but that's only because I'm not in her shoes. For her, it could be the worse experience of her life.

I've never walked 8 blocks to and from work everyday in San Francisco while having the same guy follow me a few strides behind depicting out loud how he would forcibly take me to the alley and {insert explicit, sexually graphic violence here} only to make it to the BART (subway) and have a guy sit across from me and stare at me with a grimacing look on his face while he has his hands in his pants. This type of shit just doesn't happen to men to the extent it does to woman. I haven't met a woman, who was willing to open up about their experiences, who doesn't have a similar story to that. So, do I think we/they are over reacting to these situations? No. We simply are under-reacting by letting even what could be considered the least explicit or crude/inappropriate behavior from continuing as the "norm." How do we fix it? I don't know but what I do know is that if I live the rest of my life by actually speaking up as an ally to the woman and men affected by this behavior than maybe just 1 person will get it and do the same. That's progress, though not much, it's something far more than others will do.

-C

[edit: Let me be clear about those stories. Sure, they are extreme but it's the magnitude of these extreme stories that are startling. And like any sh**ty person who acts this way towards any man or woman, they have to start somewhere. Sometimes, that's just a simple suggestive comment like, "Damn, I want to marry her." Sure, to them it sounds endearing but to the person who its directed to, it's f**king terrifying. Food for thought.]


----------



## Letis

Congrats to your new "living room" and thanks for opening the wishlist this year again!


----------



## Rodney Money

We've talked about sexism, but there might be other issues also including how the female brain develops and works compared to the male's which I could talk about later if people are interested, and Christian's colorful language could also be a turn off to female subscribers especially with topics such as [email protected]$! Box and his explicit language in every video.

I have over 500 students that I teach performance and composition to, and the videos that I will use for demonstration purposes are Mike's from Cinesamples because of their instructive and clean nature. Frankly and honestly, I would literally be just one Spitfire Christian cursing video of losing my job if I played it in the classroom to my aspiring musicians.


----------



## christianhenson

IT'S DONE IT'S DONE, AFTER TWO YEARS MY STUDIO IS BUILT!!!


----------



## synthpunk

Beautiful vibe in there CH. Yellow did a great job.

Nice to see the BM-15A's back. Thought about Barefoot's ?

Will be interesting to get your comments on the Bricasti vs T.C. vs FF

So two CC faders is enough now ?

I have a standup/adjustable desk coming after the new year. Looking forward to it.


----------



## ironbut

Yup, it looks like a fantastic place to work!
Seeing the plastic removed from your M7 was "ooh la la"! I might have to rip that into my stash of...

But, after watching Olafur gush about his EMT, I can't help but wonder how long it'll be before someone starts a https://tapeop.com/interviews/btg/28/build-plate-reverb/ 
thread or custom shop?


----------



## C.R. Rivera

Britpack50 said:


> Its endemic with some pop/rap etc. Either women having to perform like pole dancers to get a record sold, which is often described as ironic or empowering, but rarely is. Or male artists with with women draped over them performing... like pole dancers.



Then, it is with irony that the future Olympics will now feature pole dancing as a sport! Sigh! Now, winning the gold for the USA, Tiffany.....
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/early-lead/wp/2017/10/18/pole-dancing-in-the-olympics-international-sports-federation-recognition-helps-pave-the-way/?utm_term=.ab3db4a35ed7


----------



## christianhenson

I totally screw up a very important message:


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> I totally screw up a very important message:



Happy Christmas! And thanks for all the smiles and Spitfire goodies over the year. Just rattle your sticks, Oliver...


----------



## Britpack50

Thanks, Christian. Excellent as ever. Have a good one. (Or two)


----------



## synthpunk

Any new Spitfire Labs Gems coming out soon CH ?


----------



## aaronventure

> The wind was blowing the sound-waves away



Only if the wind was blowing at Mach 1 +


----------



## christianhenson

Let me know about your sound skeletons!


----------



## synthpunk

The processed Wurli pad would make a great SF Labs Instrument HINT HINT 

That Steam Ghost patch is actually Steampipe1 in the Reaktor 5 Factory Library btw if your having trouble finding it.

Christian, your Bricasti sounds wonderful! Quest for Bricasti impulses starts tomorrow!

@christianhenson 
Thanks for the freebies. I don't think Guitar Quartet is right though, it seems to cutoff ?




christianhenson said:


> Let me know about your sound skeletons!


----------



## Rodney Money

@christianhenson

Euphoniums are the easiest of all brass instruments to play and easy to tune also. The tuning issue might be the natural expression of the euphonium player to use vibrato compared to horn players who do not typically use vibrato. Combine the two and there might lay the answer to your query. Also, as soon as you go past the Eb above middle C you are starting to reach the top of the euphonium range (Bb above middle C.) Maybe a more suitable and more comparable instrument to the horn would be its counterpart in British Brass bands, the Eb tenor horn? Another issue is if you used trombone players instead of true euphonium players to record these samples. Speaking of British performers and British instruments, when are y’all going to sample the most British brass instrument of them all, the Besson Sovereign or the Prestige Cornet?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Well, now we know the sounds 90 percent of us lemmings will be composing with in 2018


----------



## christianhenson

I keep it broad before talking reverb tails:


----------



## synthpunk

Anyone gotten the Guitar Quartet freebie samples to work btw ? They seem to cut off abruptly and be all the same pitch in EXS.



christianhenson said:


> Let me know about your sound skeletons!


----------



## Andrajas

synthpunk said:


> Anyone gotten the Guitar Quartet freebie samples to work btw ? They seem to cut off abruptly and be all the same pitch in EXS.


same here


----------



## christianhenson

yeah that is the idea, old school round robins, and a monody, play super staccato, add a bit of splosh and layer up with a col leg if you want.... check out them in action here:

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/album/black-death-original-motion-picture-soundtrack/372605947


----------



## C.R. Rivera

CH, I was checking your IMDB page, and voila.......... :0


----------



## christianhenson

thanks for the reminder to change! OK here's quite a rare little opportunity:


----------



## Garlu

christianhenson said:


> thanks for the reminder to change! OK here's quite a rare little opportunity:




This is VERY generous from you, @christianhenson ! Thank you!!!


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> thanks for the reminder to change! OK here's quite a rare little opportunity:



Fascinating to see the mod data - but gutted there are no string longs to check out the mod data :( I know - what a whinger!


----------



## mc_deli

...we call it the elephant's c*ck by the way 

Lovely bit of Palette caressing! Studio looks good, esp. that curved display.

EDIT: #71.5 easily my favourite vid so far. Great to hear you play the instruments with passion.


----------



## mc_deli

But this year will be better because of your Bricasti!!

#72 respect. Not poncy.


----------



## mc_deli

I'm gonna carry on talking to myself... thinking a lot about the wise words in #72 and re-evaluating my inertia. The conclusion is, as pointed out so eloquently, be yourself.

I love threes, so I thought I should try to list my "3". My rule is, I can't repeat, so Hendrix has gone. In his stead, from my rich seam of Jimmy-derivation and prevarication that includes P-Funk, Prince, Curtis, even Beck in my tiny mind... I have to go with... Steve Hillage. My digital quest stems from the Warp'd 90's. If I had time on my hands I'd indulge myself more in Fludds of occult philo-maths.

So, my three: Hillage. Squarepusher. Cage. 

Yours?


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> thanks for the reminder to change! OK here's quite a rare little opportunity:



All I could think of during the video was how your blue shirt produced so much moiré that it turned aquatic. 
(Yes, a moray eel joke.)


----------



## synthpunk

My 3/4: The Beatles, Brian Eno, John Carpenter/Aphex Twin



mc_deli said:


> So, my three: Hillage. Squarepusher. Cage.
> 
> Yours?


----------



## mc_deli

synthpunk said:


> My 3/4: The Beatles, Brian Eno, John Carpenter/Aphex Twin


That's 4 dude!
Well, it's like 7 really! 8 if you count the Twin twice!


----------



## synthpunk

I will take take Ringo off for 6, not budging after that! 



mc_deli said:


> That's 4 dude!
> Well, it's like 7 really! 8 if you count the Twin twice!


----------



## LinusW

christianhenson said:


>



3:04 
Christian: I think you'll agree that it's quite an interesting piece. 
Oscar: Huh? I do?


----------



## christianhenson

Some insights into our new OACE lib:


----------



## CT

mc_deli said:


> So, my three: Hillage. Squarepusher. Cage.
> 
> Yours?



It's really tough to whittle it all down to three, isn't it? But I think it's a useful and revealing exercise.

It's easier for me if I exclude any media composer influences, which makes some sense anyway, because in most of those cases, it's usually a relatively small selection of their scores, rather than an overwhelming percentage of their whole output, that's had this sort of deep, shaping impact on me.

My most honest attempt, then: Bach, John Adams, Brian Eno


----------



## mc_deli

I think CH should clarify that you don't have to have a "John" in your #3, or two...


----------



## D Halgren

I'll take a swing... Bartok, Bowie, and Reich.


----------



## synthpunk

CH,
Not boring us at all, Iceland music scene is fascinating.


----------



## StillLife

D Halgren said:


> I'll take a swing... Bartok, Bowie, and Reich.



No John in my list (though not out of principle):
Stevie Wonder, Peter Hammill, Leos Janacek.


----------



## Audio Birdi

@christianhenson Just saw your upload of a new video, I clicked on it and it's vanished! Wondering what happened to the latest upload?


----------



## synthpunk

**and then the post and video have now disappeared ?  OK then.


----------



## Audio Birdi

synthpunk said:


> **and then the post and video have now disappeared ?  OK then.


I didn't realise that there was a post here too, unless it needed to be re-edited or something? Not sure, would've found it very interesting to know what was in it! :D


----------



## thereus

Click tease


----------



## christianhenson

I have a go anyway.... bless:


----------



## synthpunk

If it's ok to add to this (if not let me know and I will delete)...

Something left off those lists, Great beginner monitors are the JBL LSR305 & 308. A 305 is the price of a 5 star dinner in London, someone at SF HQ should try a pair out and let us know what they think. (EDIT: The MKII Series was just announced).

Pickup a soldering iron and learn to build/repair your own cables. There are videos on youtube and you will learn a important life skill save you some money for something else you need.

And another tip, establish a relationship with a quality local dealer. Not only can this lead to the trust of borrowing equipment to evaluate it or use it for a session but can allow you to pay off items over time (layaway) that you may find harder purchase outright. It's also a good place to meet other musicians that you can use on your sessions, sample, or jam with.

To contunue your tip of free samples, and add free audio & synth plugins, there are some great free samples VST plugins out there along with the Spitfire Labs (some of my favorites).

Free Samples
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/important-all-vi-freebie-contributions-here.27876/

Free Synth VST's & Patches
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-synth-plugins-patches.56778/

Free Audio Plugins
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/free-audio-mixing-effect-plugins-thread.60464/


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Lost count of the amount of arguments I’ve gotten into with “audiophiles producers”, saying that you’re better off using a decent set of headphones, than a set of monitors in an untreated room. 

Some people just won’t have it...


----------



## synthpunk

Pat Metheny once said "headphones are like condoms for your ears"
YMMV



Puzzlefactory said:


> Lost count of the amount of arguments I’ve gotten into with “audiophiles producers”, saying that you’re better off using a decent set of headphones, than a set of monitors in an untreated room.
> 
> Some people just won’t have it...


----------



## thereus

So the Spitfire employees all suggest that you buy Spitfire, eh? Who’d have thought it? Certainly avoid Albion One as a first orchestral library given that it doesn’t separate the parts and don’t need all those mic perspectives.

Also, screw paying for Apple.

Build a PC, install Reaper, find the cheapest deal going on EWHO. Do your research and get an ok mic and a focusrite from eBay. eBay for an old digital piano also and use the midi out. (You need the weighted keys) Buy Komplete.


----------



## Daniel James

thereus said:


> So the Spitfire team all suggests that you buy Spitfire, eh? Who’d have thought it?
> 
> Also, screw paying for Apple.



Haha I started writing out my list on Youtube which had alternatives to Spitfires, then realised I should probably just leave it. Christians blog is acting as a great little Spitfire marketing tool (not a recommendation goes by without a SF lib being dropped in haha)...but given the amount of work he puts into them though I can't fault it at all. They get to promote some samples and we get some well edited vlogs from behind the curtain...win-win

I WAS going to say that starting out, I would tell people to get the full version of Kontakt 5 (don't you need this for the LABS instruments?) which covers so much ground with great quality but then remembered the video was probs a cheeky plug for Albion One XD

-DJ


----------



## Greg

I think albion one is a great first library, I use it on almost every track. Their sounds need the least mixing to my ear. A huge advantage to those starting out is having samples that sound good out of the box. That will give you the confidence boost you need for testing your first creative ideas.


----------



## Joe Maron

Should I take issue with the “speakers made in Chile” bit?


----------



## thereus

Greg said:


> I think albion one is a great first library, I use it on almost every track. Their sounds need the least mixing to my ear. A huge advantage to those starting out is having samples that sound good out of the box. That will give you the confidence boost you need for testing your first creative ideas.



But a new starter should at least be aware that there is no way of, for instance, mocking up a Mozart symphony, given that there are no part strings. This could be a serious disadvantage for a music student, for instance.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

thereus said:


> But a new starter should at least be aware that there is no way of, for instance, mocking up a Mozart symphony, given that there are no part strings. This could be a serious disadvantage for a music student, for instance.



The video was about a basic setup for media composition though. A very different thing to recreating classical symphonies.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Daniel James said:


> Haha I started writing out my list on Youtube which had alternatives to Spitfires, then realised I should probably just leave it. Christians blog is acting as a great little Spitfire marketing tool (not a recommendation goes by without a SF lib being dropped in haha)...but given the amount of work he puts into them though I can't fault it at all. They get to promote some samples and we get some well edited vlogs from behind the curtain...win-win
> 
> I WAS going to say that starting out, I would tell people to get the full version of Kontakt 5 (don't you need this for the LABS instruments?) which covers so much ground with great quality but then remembered the video was probs a cheeky plug for Albion One XD
> 
> -DJ




I think it’s a little unfair describing his vlog as a SF marketing tool. The majority of his videos aren’t plugging Spitfire products but are just talking about working in the industry. 

Also, isn’t it possible that he (and the others in the video) do genuinely use Spitfire libraries in their own professional work? Let’s face it, it’s not only Spitfire employees that recommend their libraries (especially Albion as a starter library).


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks guys for feedback, I've adjusted the notes on the video Daniel for that fuck up about needing Kontakt to run labs you're quite right. I'm with you though puzzle on what my vlog is. What makes them genuine IMHO is that I AM biassed because a huge part of my life is making samples. I could recommend you check out Symphobia or Omnisphere but you could also ask those guys if I own a copy and they'd tell you I don't, have never used, never seen either in action AT ALL. Paul and I set out to make our own samples ten years ago and two years later made this project into a commercial enterprise. But at the heart of it i'm still making samples, albeit with a massive team now. I'm not a tech reviewer,is my vlog a sales device, no and I hope not, do I talk about Spitfire and making samples, sure, does this help sales, possibly, do I have total editorial freedom from my marketing team, yes, do we ever track sales and traffic between my channel and Spitfire, no... Not because we're against it, but because we see the main benefit to Spitfire as creating a community and listening to the voices and opinions it raises. I guess that is the big business op for us from my vlog, understanding what people want, what we're doing right, what we're doing wrong, what problems need solving, and from time to time a gratuitous plug of something I'm excited about! 

Much love.

CH


----------



## Daniel James

Puzzlefactory said:


> I think it’s a little unfair describing his vlog as a SF marketing tool. The majority of his videos aren’t plugging Spitfire products but are just talking about working in the industry.
> 
> Also, isn’t it possible that he (and the others in the video) do genuinely use Spitfire libraries in their own professional work? Let’s face it, it’s not only Spitfire employees that recommend their libraries (especially Albion as a starter library).



Well I don't think its unfair to say it, just as much as I don't think Christian is doing anything wrong in doing it. I think I made the assumption after one of the videos Christian did about his favorite sample libraries and they were all (sorry if I am mistaken I am going off memory here) Spitfire Products.

Like I said there is nothing wrong with using it as Spitfire marketing, its his channel and he can do whatever the fuck he wants! 

I mean, when saying I am being unfair by saying it serves as SF marketing.... would you be as defensive if in every video I did I was spending time looking at the libraries I make. Or recommending my own libraries in hybrid library lists. Its ok to love a company, but just keep some perspective and ask if you would do the same for other companies (imagine Nick Pheonix doing vlogs and recommending EW products or Troels doing a vlog and dropping only 8dio libs)

Again I am not saying its wrong or bad. It's just an observation and thats why I didn't post my list on his comments....I don't want to get in the way of their marketing (same as I wouldn't recommend other competing products on a SF launch trailer)

Just to reiterate, I am not having a go. And I get why Christian would talk about Spitfire libraries, they are his life. And it can't be bad selling a few more copies when everyone recommends the same library as the ultimate starter library.... although in your defence you did say it, then changed it....to a string only library (which would suck for brass/wind/percussion parts starting out  )

I also get they are all using Spitfire products....at Spitfire. Why would you spend a few thousand dollars on other samples when you get access to tens of thousands at work for free. Would they all recommend the same if they had to buy them with their own money? Maybe! Spitfire samples are awesome, I'm not suggestion otherwise BUT having Spitfire employees recommend Spitfire products is marketing....pretty simple, not a bad thing, but marketing non the less.

So no I don't think I was being unfair. I thought it was a pretty obvious observation.

-DJ

p.s Christian keep up the vlog, still loving them.


----------



## christianhenson

Sound dust sound dust sound dust!

Pendle is my hero and I usually plug him at every turn. Oh and my own private samples that I give away!

As I say not a tech reviewer a composer who makes and uses spitfire and spends too much on kit! There’s plenty about all that crap but when it comes to VI’s it’s SF and Pendle all the way for me I’m afraid!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Daniel James said:


> Well I don't think its unfair to say it, just as much as I don't think Christian is doing anything wrong in doing it. I think I made the assumption after one of the videos Christian did about his favorite sample libraries and they were all (sorry if I am mistaken I am going off memory here) Spitfire Products.
> 
> Like I said there is nothing wrong with using it as Spitfire marketing, its his channel and he can do whatever the fuck he wants!
> 
> I mean, when saying I am being unfair by saying it serves as SF marketing.... would you be as defensive if in every video I did I was spending time looking at the libraries I make. Or recommending my own libraries in hybrid library lists. Its ok to love a company, but just keep some perspective and ask if you would do the same for other companies (imagine Nick Pheonix doing vlogs and recommending EW products or Troels doing a vlog and dropping only 8dio libs)
> 
> Again I am not saying its wrong or bad. It's just an observation and thats why I didn't post my list on his comments....I don't want to get in the way of their marketing (same as I wouldn't recommend other competing products on a SF launch trailer)
> 
> Just to reiterate, I am not having a go. And I get why Christian would talk about Spitfire libraries, they are his life. And it can't be bad selling a few more copies when everyone recommends the same library as the ultimate starter library.... although in your defence you did say it, then changed it....to a string only library (which would suck for brass/wind/percussion parts starting out  )
> 
> I also get they are all using Spitfire products....at Spitfire. Why would you spend a few thousand dollars on other samples when you get access to tens of thousands at work for free. Would they all recommend the same if they had to buy them with their own money? Maybe! Spitfire samples are awesome, I'm not suggestion otherwise BUT having Spitfire employees recommend Spitfire products is marketing....pretty simple, not a bad thing, but marketing non the less.
> 
> So no I don't think I was being unfair. I thought it was a pretty obvious observation.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> p.s Christian keep up the vlog, still loving them.




If every video he did was plugging a SF Library, I would agree (where you’ve compared it to your own videos and offer up the hypothetical “would you get as defensive...”)

But most of them don’t. Most just talk about working as a composer.

That’s why I say it’s unfair to call it a marketing tool.


----------



## Daniel James

christianhenson said:


> Sound dust sound dust sound dust!
> 
> Pendle is my hero and I usually plug him at every turn. Oh and my own private samples that I give away!
> 
> As I say not a tech reviewer a composer who makes and uses spitfire and spends too much on kit! There’s plenty about all that crap but when it comes to VI’s it’s SF and Pendle all the way for me I’m afraid!



Oh yeah I forgot about Sound Dust plugs too, I'll grant you that you do throw them out sometimes too!

I think I already said what I meant in the post above this one. And you pretty much sum up one of the points I made. You own a company that makes samples, so why would you go elsewhere  But I think thats where recommending the products you benefit from the sale of, and then having the other employees of that company do the same would qualify as marketing. And again not a bad thing, I have always just assumed that was obvious to everyone lol.

Haha and I totally get what you mean about not being a tech reviewer. I remember I used to consider myself as a non tech reviewer, just a composer who uses libraries and then films himself using them and saying what he thinks. That didn't turn out so good xD I do however like being able to say what I think honestly and openly about everything I do...thats why I never talk about my own libraries or anything that competes with it, because anything I say (regardless of it being actually honest) wouldn't be believed as what I was saying could be perceived as marketing...or me trying to maximise my own gain from my products. So I just don't mention that stuff with the understanding I am talking about all the other libraries I do for fun and the benefit of those watching. Not my sales. (not saying thats what you do, buts its tough to do a techreview recommendations video when you are a seller of some of the products, without it being/looking like marketing.)

But when you are putting out recommendations of things to buy, and you benefit from what you are recommending its marketing....again its your channel, go for it! 

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James

Puzzlefactory said:


> If every video he did was plugging a SF Library, I would agree (where you’ve compared it to your own videos and offer up the hypothetical “would you get as defensive...”)
> 
> But most of them don’t. Most just talk about working as a composer.
> 
> That’s why I say it’s unfair to call it a marketing tool.



I just said this above but I think its like this:

"When you are putting out recommendations of things to buy, and you benefit from what you are recommending its marketing"

Outside of videos ABOUT my libraries I never even mention or use them, I try to make it so people can see what I am saying is because I mean it not because I can benefit from it.

The videos about my own libraries are *absolutely* marketing, when I use my livestream and mention my new library I am working is is marketing. The same as when Christian is just talking about being in a new country or just looking at his newly rewired studio it NOT marketing. However when you are showing/talking about new products coming from SF, showing you interviewing people for a new SF release, recommending SF releases, showing cool tips and tricks with SF libs...it IS marketing. But like I said, thats his life, so it makes sense. If it walks like a duck, quacks like a duck....lets not call it a dog.

-DJ


----------



## christianhenson

quack


----------



## Daniel James

christianhenson said:


> quack



Bark.

-DJ


----------



## brek

I don't begrudge the self promotion, I just think it's bad advice. Maybe most aspiring composers think writing music for media is all about cinematic or epic orchestral music, and maybe that's largely the reality for the composers at SF. But the reality is that unless you're at a point where you are turning down work, expect to write a lot of generic rock music. Or country music. Or EDM. Or "corporate" music. Or walking bass. Or... solo piano. The list could go on and on. Albion One doesn't pretend to cover any of that stuff.


----------



## Soundhound

Marketing has changed. It's no longer Don Draper and Peggy Olson typing out tag lines on their Selectrics, hasn't been for a very long time. If you're looking to clearly see when you're being sold something and when you're not, you're going to get as much grey area as not—marketing, networking, experiential, social, the lines are very blurred. 

A lot of it is crap, almost every page I go to there are ads for shit I might have been shopping for in the last few days, ads for dental floss blocking the fucking article I'm trying to read. My inbox is full of junk mail no matter how many unsubscribes I do. 

But in the bargain we also get Daniel's hilarious, invaluable, informative walkthroughs, and Christian's wild, insightful and incredibly helpful vlog. This is the very best of what modern marketing has to offer. Enjoy it, and get what's helpful to you from it.


----------



## thereus

Puzzlefactory said:


> The video was about a basic setup for media composition though. A very different thing to recreating classical symphonies.



It depends what your tutor asks you to do.


----------



## thereus

Puzzlefactory said:


> I think it’s a little unfair describing his vlog as a SF marketing tool. The majority of his videos aren’t plugging Spitfire products but are just talking about working in the industry.
> 
> Also, isn’t it possible that he (and the others in the video) do genuinely use Spitfire libraries in their own professional work? Let’s face it, it’s not only Spitfire employees that recommend their libraries (especially Albion as a starter library).



Nothing wrong with plugging your product, just be clear that’s what your doing and don’t pretend it is neutral advice.


----------



## christianhenson

Yes, I think it very important to highlight my opening statement as truth not hyperbole that I don’t usually answer this question cos i think it is irrelevant compared to developing ones own sense of self and style (see film no. 72) , and in the second shot I explain my reason for making this film is because I’m sick of people being encouraged to buy crap (not here, an excellent resource, but in shops, I’ve witnessed people asking to buy a basic set up and walking out with stuff that includes a Kaos pad and a mini theremin before!) This is my guide based on my personal experience not a tech reviewer or indeed salesperson, if I could have recommended another lib that does the job of SCS I would but I don’t have any experience of any other so I can’t and that’s the lib I use most not just to mock-up but to compose. I think I also do attempt to caveat that I do own spitfire and take the piss out of myself on Paddington station before I get into the lift in Heathrow. So I don’t think I’ve dressed this up as the definitive guide, just a guide from me... I also suggest to the community that they unleash their advice in the comments? CH


----------



## thereus

Daniel James said:


> Well I don't think its unfair to say it, just as much as I don't think Christian is doing anything wrong in doing it. I think I made the assumption after one of the videos Christian did about his favorite sample libraries and they were all (sorry if I am mistaken I am going off memory here) Spitfire Products.
> 
> Like I said there is nothing wrong with using it as Spitfire marketing, its his channel and he can do whatever the fuck he wants!
> 
> I mean, when saying I am being unfair by saying it serves as SF marketing.... would you be as defensive if in every video I did I was spending time looking at the libraries I make. Or recommending my own libraries in hybrid library lists. Its ok to love a company, but just keep some perspective and ask if you would do the same for other companies (imagine Nick Pheonix doing vlogs and recommending EW products or Troels doing a vlog and dropping only 8dio libs)
> 
> Again I am not saying its wrong or bad. It's just an observation and thats why I didn't post my list on his comments....I don't want to get in the way of their marketing (same as I wouldn't recommend other competing products on a SF launch trailer)
> 
> Just to reiterate, I am not having a go. And I get why Christian would talk about Spitfire libraries, they are his life. And it can't be bad selling a few more copies when everyone recommends the same library as the ultimate starter library.... although in your defence you did say it, then changed it....to a string only library (which would suck for brass/wind/percussion parts starting out  )
> 
> I also get they are all using Spitfire products....at Spitfire. Why would you spend a few thousand dollars on other samples when you get access to tens of thousands at work for free. Would they all recommend the same if they had to buy them with their own money? Maybe! Spitfire samples are awesome, I'm not suggestion otherwise BUT having Spitfire employees recommend Spitfire products is marketing....pretty simple, not a bad thing, but marketing non the less.
> 
> So no I don't think I was being unfair. I thought it was a pretty obvious observation.
> 
> -DJ
> 
> p.s Christian keep up the vlog, still loving them.



Well said, sir.


----------



## thereus

christianhenson said:


> Yes, I think it very important to highlight my opening statement as truth not hyperbole that I don’t usually answer this question cos i think it is irrelevant compared to developing ones own sense of self and style (see film no. 72) , and in the second shot I explain my reason for making this film is because I’m sick of people being encouraged to buy crap. This is my guide based on my personal experience not a tech reviewer or indeed salesperson, if I could have recommended another lib that does the job of SCS I would but I don’t have any experience of any other so I can’t and that’s the lib I use most not just to mock-up but to compose. CH



Christian, 

Thanks for your replies to the comments on this.

I speak only for myself as a music maker and, indeed, satisfied customer of your company. 

The point is that not that you should be pushing this or that library from anyone else. Of course not. Everyone has their own favourite library and of course you all use Spitfire. The challenge is just a friendly invitation to take very seriously your chosen role in the community as online teacher. There is huge respect for what you are doing in that role from me, certainly, but from here more generally. There is no reason not to teach your own stuff. Bach did, after all. Just be really up-front and honest about it else you may be doing your students a disservice. You were honest about your own self-interest in the video, but not about that of the other contribuotors and this stepped slightly over the boundary of educational integrity for my money. Your Vlog is up there with the best youtube music education and music community building phenomena except for that one omission in this video. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

thereus said:


> It depends what your tutor asks you to do.



Again, it’s about a basic setup for getting into media composition. Not a basic setup for music students.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

thereus said:


> Nothing wrong with plugging your product, just be clear that’s what your doing and don’t pretend it is neutral advice.



I didn’t say there was anything wrong with it.

I just think it doesn’t do this vlog series justice to Label it as some “clever bit of advertising”.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Good recommendations overall, *Christian*. I'm glad you added in the opinions of peers as well. 

I'm wondering why the Apogee Quartet and not the Duet—as this is about entry level—other than its obvious ability to track a quartet (which may be difficult with a lone SM58, but then I realize mics can be rented when need be).

Also, why the Behringer fader unit and not the Palette? Have you soured on the Palette?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Daniel James

Puzzlefactory said:


> I didn’t say there was anything wrong with it.
> 
> I just think it doesn’t do this vlog series justice to Label it as some “clever bit of advertising”.



It's like you didn't read my reason, as to why I said that, at all. It isn't always advertising...but other times, it kinda just is.

-DJ


----------



## christianhenson

Whilst it may appear to be a sinister cloak and dagger bit of marketing I'd like to share with you the email I sent out to the four contributors who gave us their time:

Hello all,
>
> I’ve been skirting round the issue of ‘what gear do I need to be a media composer’ on my vlog for months now and have come up with an idea of how to address it.
>
> I was wondering if any of you would be up for accepting the challenge of putting together your ideal package for an ABSOLUTE beginner? (just virtually, ‘this interface, this harmonica’ whatever).
>
> So the absolute things you think are crucial, what you think is OK to buy second hand what needs to be new? Then I can quiz you about it for the vlog and possibly create our no.1 recommendation based on the consensus on those of you willing to take part?
>
> No hassles if you’re too busy, can’t be arsed or don’t have an opinion and I guess I’ll need answers on a postcard over next week or so.
>
> Just remember absolute beginner, no frills, but also I would say, not buying stuff they’ll need to chuck away by the end of the year?
>
> Thanks in advance if you have an opinion!
>
> C.

This is why I defend this vehemently here, as I know in my heart that my intention was true to what I'm espousing on the vlog, and I again feel I offered up enough of a smirk before suggesting buying some spitfire stuff to accept that this was the 'surprise surprise' bit of the film. I'm lucky to have a team of people that make what I believe to be the best in the biz.... there we go, another bit of covert or even overt marketing.



Best

CH.

**EDIT** Hey Geoff, I recommend the BCF because it is cheaper than the palette gear which I'm still not 100% on (I'm getting random drops that I'm trying to isolate as either a local problem or something inherent in using something that requires very exact inputting abilities and may not be designed for that), I think the Quartet has a greater 'tail' I cannot recall a time in the last 15 years where I have needed to record more than four tracks in my own set up, but I can name countless times I have needed at least three (when recording a cello and a violin in an untreated space I always use two mics on the cello as I have to get closer than I'd like) I also think the 8 tracks of lightpipe give you an option to scale up to a slave rig. The only effing bummer of the Quartet is it has to be master clock so when I'm slaving my quartet to my symphony I have to make the quartet the master!!?? **


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Daniel James said:


> It's like you didn't read my reason, as to why I said that, at all. It isn't always advertising...but other times, it kinda just is.
> 
> -DJ




No, I did read it and I’m diplomatic enough to see your point of view, I just don’t agree.

The label implies that the motive behind the recommendations is personal gain rather than helping or advising people.

Would you rather they all recommended Metropolis Ark, even if none of them have it or use it?

What would be the value of that recommendation (other than maintaining a status of neutrality)?


----------



## Daniel James

Puzzlefactory said:


> No, I did read it and I’m diplomatic enough to see your point of view, I just don’t agree.
> 
> The label implies that the motive behind the recommendations is personal gain rather than helping or advising people.
> 
> Would you rather they all recommended Metropolis Ark, even if none of them have it or use it?
> 
> What would be the value of that recommendation (other than maintaining a status of neutrality)?



Oh no I believe you read it, I'm just surprised you still missed what I was saying. (your following 'would you rather' statement made it clear you either didn't understand or I didn't explain it clear enough)

Nope, I am not saying they should recommend libraries they don't own. Not sure where you got that from or why you think I imply that? And I think the more important question is what is the genuine value of someone telling you that their product is the best thing for you and you should buy it (like literally every other type of marketing).

What I am saying is that if you stand to benefit/profit from something you are recommending to others, its marketing. When Christian isn't talking about SF stuff its not marketing (for SF at least) but if he is recommending that you buy his products because in his opinion they are the best on the market... Its marketing. He is raising awareness of his own product, recommending people buy it. Its very similar to just having a banner on this website that says "Albion One, The best starter sample library on the market"

-DJ


----------



## NoamL

Marketing or not marketing, Albion One has stood the test of time and is a great starter library, it would be on my list of recommendations to a new VI composer (together with competitors like Berlin Orchestra Inspire, not necessarily Symphobia 1 though).


----------



## Daniel James

christianhenson said:


> Whilst it may appear to be a sinister cloak and dagger bit of marketing I'd like to share with you the email I sent out to the four contributors who gave us their time:
> 
> Hello all,
> >
> > I’ve been skirting round the issue of ‘what gear do I need to be a media composer’ on my vlog for months now and have come up with an idea of how to address it.
> >
> > I was wondering if any of you would be up for accepting the challenge of putting together your ideal package for an ABSOLUTE beginner? (just virtually, ‘this interface, this harmonica’ whatever).
> >
> > So the absolute things you think are crucial, what you think is OK to buy second hand what needs to be new? Then I can quiz you about it for the vlog and possibly create our no.1 recommendation based on the consensus on those of you willing to take part?
> >
> > No hassles if you’re too busy, can’t be arsed or don’t have an opinion and I guess I’ll need answers on a postcard over next week or so.
> >
> > Just remember absolute beginner, no frills, but also I would say, not buying stuff they’ll need to chuck away by the end of the year?
> >
> > Thanks in advance if you have an opinion!
> >
> > C.
> 
> This is why I defend this vehemently here, as I know in my heart that my intention was true to what I'm espousing on the vlog, and I again feel I offered up enough of a smirk before suggesting buying some spitfire stuff to accept that this was the 'surprise surprise' bit of the film. I'm lucky to have a team of people that make what I believe to be the best in the biz.... there we go, another bit of covert or even overt marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> Best
> 
> CH.
> 
> **EDIT** Hey Geoff, I recommend the BCF because it is cheaper than the palette gear which I'm still not 100% on (I'm getting random drops that I'm trying to isolate as either a local problem or something inherent in using something that requires very exact inputting abilities and may not be designed for that), I think the Quartet has a greater 'tail' I cannot recall a time in the last 15 years where I have needed to record more than four tracks in my own set up, but I can name countless times I have needed at least three (when recording a cello and a violin in an untreated space I always use two mics on the cello as I have to get closer than I'd like) I also think the 8 tracks of lightpipe give you an option to scale up to a slave rig. The only effing bummer of the Quartet is it has to be master clock so when I'm slaving my quartet to my symphony I have to make the quartet the master!!?? **



Heh ok just to make sure I am being super fucking crystal clear as it doesn't seem to come across. I am not saying that you marketing your own products on your own personal channel is sinister, or bad. I'm just pointing out that it is in fact marketing.

Also as a side note. I imagine the thought never really crossed your mind, but beside the point your Spitfire employees are getting access to all the Spitfire libraries so are not required to try anything else so will be less likely to offer any alternatives which they might actually find better....do you really think an employee at a sample company, when asked by their boss at the sample library company, to recommend the best starter sample library to people, will choose anything other than than from company they work for...which pays their rent, and feeds their families. Even if subconsciously. Its like if I ask an escort if I am good looking, they will say yes, regardless of the reality xD

-DJ


----------



## NoamL

BTW my three composers would be

Sergei Prokofiev
Igor Stravinsky
John Williams (yes, one film composer! If that's not allowed I would pick Edward Elgar or Giovanni Gabrieli. Or Bach obviously but everyone's going to say Bach...)


----------



## Daniel James

NoamL said:


> Marketing or not marketing, Albion One has stood the test of time and is a great starter library, it would be on my list of recommendations to a new VI composer (together with competitors like Berlin Orchestra Inspire, not necessarily Symphobia 1 though).



Its up there for me too. Its a great lib. Like I said above i'd probs go with Kontakt 5 first. then depending on what genre I was working on I would upgrade in the area I needed.

No one here is saying Albion One is bad.

-DJ


----------



## Alex Fraser

Hehe. I just knew that this thread would be rolling in thunder by the time I logged on with my morning coffee. 

To be fair to Christian and the rest of the SF team, I didn't read the Albion ONE inclusions as outright marketing. I assumed that they actually *like* their own stuff as they use it everyday. Sure, maybe a promo nod but nothing sneaky.

I'd also add that Logic + Albion ONE (or similar orchestral tool of your choice) would be a great starter kit on the basis you'll be writing media type stuff. Logic comes with a shit-ton of synths (Alchemy!), loops and plugins and forms the backbone of my entire setup. It's hard to overstate what a bargain it is. If you wanted a fuss free starter solution, it's a great idea.

And you get EXS24. Which is the greatest VI ever. Fight me.


----------



## Geoff Grace

christianhenson said:


> **EDIT** Hey Geoff, I recommend the BCF because it is cheaper than the palette gear which I'm still not 100% on (I'm getting random drops that I'm trying to isolate as either a local problem or something inherent in using something that requires very exact inputting abilities and may not be designed for that), I think the Quartet has a greater 'tail' I cannot recall a time in the last 15 years where I have needed to record more than four tracks in my own set up, but I can name countless times I have needed at least three (when recording a cello and a violin in an untreated space I always use two mics on the cello as I have to get closer than I'd like) I also think the 8 tracks of lightpipe give you an option to scale up to a slave rig. The only effing bummer of the Quartet is it has to be master clock so when I'm slaving my quartet to my symphony I have to make the quartet the master!!?? **


Thanks for your reply, *Christian*. I'm sorry to hear about the Palette as it seemed like a great portable solution. Perhaps it will turn out to be just a solvable local issue; or if not, maybe an even better product will be announced at Winter NAMM.

Your reasons for recommending the Quartet make sense. Too bad it has to be the master with the Symphony—that really seems convoluted! I get by pretty well with my Duet, as I mostly do music library work in the box these days; but then, there are so many variations on how to make a living at music. It's hard to find a one size that fits all solution, even with a fairly narrow target segment.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Marketing arguments aside, if portability is of importance, I would recommend Ableton Live and Push2 controller. 

Maybe not feature packed (or as cheap) as Logic, but still a very versatile and above all compact rig.


----------



## jononotbono

Personally I think the best thing to buy for someone starting out is actually NI komplete Ultimate. You will eventually need Kontakt full if you want to open the flood gates of commercial choice (and takes someone a while to get into the swing of making their own sample libraries) and the price of Kontakt alone vs Komplete just makes buying Komplete the obvious choice.

Then onto 3rd party libraries and mine was Albion 1 Legacy and then then the upgrade to Albion One, so I think that it’s pretty good advice buying that to begin with.

I also couldn’t care in the slightest that’s Christian is promoting or marketing SA products in his vlog.


----------



## synthpunk

Perhaps the SF gang just needs to slum it a bit more ?  The Audient ID14 at just under $200 is great audio interface I recommend to beginners all the time.

I give CH credit for finding a way of following the V.I.C. mantra of "Musicians Helping Musicians" without having to participate in many other threads/deal with personality's  (He also posts in the EXS sub forum). Wish more prominent developers would do this rather than just try and flog us stuff.



Geoff Grace said:


> Good recommendations overall, *Christian*. I'm glad you added in the opinions of peers as well.
> 
> I'm wondering why the Apogee Quartet and not the
> 
> Duet—as this is about entry level—other than its obvious ability to track a quartet (which may be difficult with a lone SM58, but then I realize mics can be rented when need be).
> 
> Also, why the Behringer fader unit and not the Palette? Have you soured on the Palette?
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


----------



## ironbut

For me, a great investment was to enroll in a local college offering a music tech program. I know lots of people say it's not important anymore and maybe that's true for some folks. But for me, it was huge.
Being able to use a couple of well equipped studios, comparing the contents of an excellent mic locker and recording a variety of instruments. All on a regular basis for a couple of years makes those technical issues second nature.
And even though the program was based on Pro Tools (took 6 quarters of Avid created classes), I used to tell freshman that learning Pro Tools is the best way to learn every DAW (I was using Reaper at the time).
And working with and just socializing with like minded souls does wonders for your confidence.

Of course the question was about gear/software and I wouldn't have half of the stuff I use without student discounts.
I do agree with Luke.
I picked up Komplete Ultimate early on and I've never regretted it. I find out about great patches and techniques all the time and Reaktor has been my go to soft synth.
If you wait for the "Crossgrade" deals you can do the Sennheiser Mic'd Drums (freebee) > Kontakt > Komplete Ultimate thing that pretty much gives it to you for half price. A no brainer IMHO.


----------



## Daniel James

jononotbono said:


> I also couldn’t care in the slightest that’s Christian is promoting or marketing SA products in his vlog.



Just to be clear. I never once said it was bad or I had a problem with it. Just making sure you get that, cause people seem to be taking something different away from my posts?

-DJ


----------



## ctsai89

Daniel James said:


> Its like if I ask an escort if I am good looking, they will say yes, regardless of the reality xD
> 
> -DJ



LOL hillarious


----------



## jononotbono

Daniel James said:


> Just to be clear. I never once said it was bad or I had a problem with it. Just making sure you get that, cause people seem to be taking something different away from my posts?
> 
> -DJ



Maybe they are but don’t confuse me with anything you seem to be concluding man. Not once did you or I say anything was “bad” or we “have a problem” with anything. I have simply said I don’t care if Christian is promoting or marketing any SA products in his Vlog. It’s irrelevant to me if he is or if he isn’t. And there’s not a single problem here between you and I man. None.

I couldn’t care in the slightest about any of this hence why I didn’t elaborate to begin with. SA create some of the best libraries in the business. Just so happens that in this one video Christian has made for his personal Vlog, it’s about advising people starting out, what they should potentially buy to start out, and involves the actual purchase of Sample Libraries. Not including buying something from SA would be foolish. And dishonest (to those of us that are very aware of how wicked SA products actually are). Possibly arrogant but at least the products do the talking and can back up said arrogance especially when he is involved in one of the biggest Sample Devs on the planet. Bit difficult to turn a blind eye to your own involvement in the business I’m guessing.

Involving other members of SA to give their advice on what someone should buy could be deemed as a marketing tactic but honestly, I couldn’t care less if it was/is. It’s irrelevant to me and probably anyone else that has a pair of ears (that they use), has access to the internet and can make their own decisions on what to spend their money on.

Man, if you ever mentioned your libraries (I own them and can’t wait for next one - if you ever bother to release it - humour just incase) in any video you make whilst writing music, I wouldn’t think anything negative about it in any way. You create libraries that fill a void that most do not (yet) and you’d be right to mention them as they would help other people in their creative pursuits.

Let’s all raise a glass. If you’re starting out (and in it for the long haul) or a complete veteran, there’s no escape and your bank account will be tested until you die. Whether thats from buying collections of wav files or paying live players. Anything to make the creativity sing from our heads right!


----------



## mc_deli

Daniel James said:


> Just to be clear. I never once said it was bad or I had a problem with it. Just making sure you get that, cause people seem to be taking something different away from my posts?
> 
> -DJ


You're going on a bit - not as long as your walk throughs thankfully* - but the message that "content marketing is OK kids" especially when it is this rewarding is clear, and I am on board. (*humour alert)
More importantly, what was your first gear?

I still have the SM58 I bought at OMG, 27 years ago. It was my first music tech purchase - my Fostex 4 track and HR16 were my dad's.
In the present it cuts me like a knife that I also think tax-dodging-scum-ertino's MBP is a brilliant tool if you can afford it. 
Knowing what I know now, a couple of years in and still a beginner with libraries, I would buy SCS now as a starter at BF pricing, but I am glad I didn't buy it at Sable prices! But Komplete (or Ultimate) is surely the best beginner purchase for an all round genre hopping composer. I put it off for over 6 months and regretted it. 

For a beginner there is an amount of risk involved. Most - all but one or two - of the items mentioned have OK or great resale value compared to a lot of tech... with the glaring exception of Spitfire libraries. That's the big black mark against paying 3-500 sovs for an SF lib as a beginner... there's no way you can get that back. Blow 7-800 on Komplete Ultimate and you can sell it on if your circumstances change.


----------



## thesteelydane

I think something would be wrong if Christian did NOT recommend Spitfire products, and I really don’t understand how anyone can think otherwise. After all, I would hope that anyone who sets out to create a product for other creatives will want to create the absolute best possible product and have enough pride in their work that they would always recommend it. And why would he have redone Albion if it wasn’t to create what he believes to be the best all-in-one starter library? It’s also very clear that he uses only his own libs (apart from Sound Dust), so I really don’t think you can question his sincerity. Disagree with his recommendation, sure, but don’t fault the man for taking pride in his own work. Especially not when he gives so freely of his time and wisdom, not to mention private libs. Keep it up Christian, your vlog is an incredible inspiration and source of knowledge to a wannabe such as myself.


----------



## Daniel James

mc_deli said:


> You're going on a bit - not as long as your walk throughs thankfully* - but the message that "content marketing is OK kids" especially when it is this rewarding is clear, and I am on board.



Yup I just need to make sure after it feels like someone says I am being negative, that I correct them so that those joining late don't think I am being so. Like the one below your post xD which is implying I am doubting Christians sincerity, which I dont at all. but I will respond to his next. For the reason I mentioned at the start of this post.

-DJ


----------



## Daniel James

thesteelydane said:


> I think something would be wrong if Christian did NOT recommend Spitfire products, and I really don’t understand how anyone can think otherwise. After all, I would hope that anyone who sets out to create a product for other creatives will want to create the absolute best possible product and have enough pride in their work that they would always recommend it. And why would he have redone Albion if it wasn’t to create what he believes to be the best all-in-one starter library? It’s also very clear that he uses only his own libs (apart from Sound Dust), so I really don’t think you can question his sincerity. Disagree with his recommendation, sure, but don’t fault the man for taking pride in his own work. Especially not when he gives so freely of his time and wisdom, not to mention private libs. Keep it up Christian, your vlog is an incredible inspiration and source of knowledge to a wannabe such as myself.



FFS lol. Ok. I am not doubting that Christian loves Spitfire, or that he actually thinks they are best. They are great libraries. No one is saying differently. No one is *faulting *him from taking pride in his work (again I don't get where these assumptions are coming from).

I am just saying that if you are recommending to people products that you will benefit from the sale of, its marketing. That isnt a judgement on his character or his right to do them. Its his Youtube channel he can do whatever he wants. But its like Colgate recommending Colgate toothpaste for anyone wanting to brush their teeth where there are maybe more suitable or cheaper more appropriately priced versions to choose from.

I also understand that Christian would use only Spitfire, they are up there with the best and he hass access to all of them already, why would he buy something else...but that would also limit his experience on what else is out there, so giving a recommendation on what is objectively the best on the market is going to be incredibly biased. Which is totally fine. Again its totally fine. But if you are telling people to buy something you make, regardless of if you actually do like it, you are marketing it to them.

-DJ


----------



## chillbot

But DJ, why do you hate Spitfire stuff SO MUCH??


----------



## Daniel James

chillbot said:


> But DJ, why do you hate Spitfire stuff SO MUCH??



FUUUUUUUCK

-DJ


----------



## D Halgren

That's why I love this place


----------



## zvenx

But didn't he declare in this video as he does on any video that he is part owner of SF? DJ I 'hear' you, but what was the point of pointing it out in the first place?
rsp


----------



## Jdiggity1

zvenx said:


> DJ I 'hear' you, but what was the point of pointing it out in the first place?
> rsp


Shirley you can't be serious...


----------



## zvenx

Surely I am 

rsp


----------



## Daniel James

zvenx said:


> But didn't he declare in this video as he does on any video that he is part owner of SF? DJ I 'hear' you, but what was the point of pointing it out in the first place?
> rsp



This is why I keep repeating it, because people don't care to read where this came from. I originally pointed out that I chose not to make a post on the Youtube comments, with my suggestions for starter library, because there was clearly a unified SF is great message going on for SF samples which I was ACTUALLY OK WITH....its why I didn't post it there, so as to not muddy the water on their thing. Then someone posted here that Spitfire team chose Spitfire libraries, who would have guessed. Which I chuckled along and agreed with, pointing out the obvious reason why SF employees would recommend SF (and have gone over many times for those who dont like to read a page back lol) Its just simple subtle marketing. Conscious or not.

I was just pointing out what I thought was obvious to everyone (that it was marketing) but clearly not. And just adding a disclaimer that you own the company doesn't make it less so. For example "Hey guys, just a heads up I own Hybrid Two but today we are going to take a completely unbiased look at why my Project Bravo sample library is the best library out there for anyone wanting hybrid samples".....if you don't see that as marketing, then I guess we will never see eye to eye on this. CH PT and SF employees saying that SF samples are the best starter sample libraries on the market is in the exact same vein, regardless of if they disclaimer that they own the company, or if they truly believe it. In the end they benefit from their own recommendation, which would make it an advertisement.

A good video to watch I think would be Christian doing a vlog on his personal channel where he talks about the best sample libraries to get started that are non Spitfire. Or giving the SF option then offering up an alternative. But I doubt it would happen, because even if you think you are being totally unbiased sometimes....when the thing you are talking about pays for your rent and feeds the family, you tend to want it to do well xD

-DJ


----------



## zvenx

But Daniel I did read your first post and most of your subsequent one. That is where the 'hear' you came from. But the comment (to me anyway) was either consciously or subconsciously provocative. I was merely trying to determine whether you were aware of it when you made the comment.


Also I think Christian has more or less said he doesn't use non SF libraries so surely he couldn't do that justice.
rsp


----------



## Jdiggity1




----------



## Daniel James

zvenx said:


> But Daniel I did read your first post and most of your subsequent one. That is where the 'hear' you came from. But the comment (to me anyway) was either consciously or subconsciously provocative. I was merely trying to determine whether you were aware of it when you made the comment.
> 
> 
> Also I think Christian has more or less said he doesn't use non SF libraries so surely he couldn't do that justice.
> rsp



I genuinely thought it was obvious that when a company recommends its own products people to buy, it was going to be considered an advertisement. I really didn't see that as provocative, heh guess I was wrong.

And I don't see how not knowing what else is out there serves as an 'excuse' for this to not be an advert. If I never used another another hybrid library it wouldn't make it less an advert if I tell people to buy Project bravo it because its the best one I have ever used. It just means my opinion on what is actually best for people is limited. Haha sort of like right now I am ill, I have drank nothing but Pepsi max and I am getting better...just because I got better while drinking pepsi doesnt mean I should recommend it to people as a way to get over flu...when there are clearly better things out there, like medicine xD So yeah just having a bias doesnt change what would be considered advertising/marketing.

-DJ


----------



## zvenx

that was my question. asked and answered.
I was more 'concerned' about the team pushing Logic  (ducking)
rsp


----------



## Geoff Grace

So *Daniel*, what is it you're trying to say? 

_(Sorry, I couldn't resist.)_

I'm still waiting to find out what the Christmas dinosaur recommends. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jononotbono

Just put on the documentary "Score". 

What a reminder that this is becoming such a waste of time. The band feels like it's breaking up! 

Christian, it's time for a new video please. Maybe one about Lesbian Orchestras or Puppies that don't bark?


----------



## Alex Fraser

Never mind all this back and forth.
*I* want to know where the hell Christian got his time machine from? Where does he find the hours to do all this?


----------



## mouse

Daniel James said:


> I genuinely thought it was obvious that when a company recommends its own products people to buy, it was going to be considered an advertisement. I really didn't see that as provocative, heh guess I was wrong.
> 
> And I don't see how not knowing what else is out there serves as an 'excuse' for this to not be an advert. If I never used another another hybrid library it wouldn't make it less an advert if I tell people to buy Project bravo it because its the best one I have ever used. It just means my opinion on what is actually best for people is limited. Haha sort of like right now I am ill, I have drank nothing but Pepsi max and I am getting better...just because I got better while drinking pepsi doesnt mean I should recommend it to people as a way to get over flu...when there are clearly better things out there, like medicine xD So yeah just having a bias doesnt change what would be considered advertising/marketing.
> 
> -DJ



Daniel James clearly works for Pepsi Max. Its the long con people!


----------



## mouse

Alex Fraser said:


> Never mind all this back and forth.
> *I* want to know where the hell Christian got his time machine from? Where does he find the hours to do all this?



That's what I want to know. Some days I don't shower or put on pants but still only get what seems like half the amount work done as Christian does. Dude is faster than Usain Bolt on crack


----------



## mac

Note to self: never buy a used office chair off @mouse.


----------



## blougui

C Henson stated somewhere is an insomniac. Here ´s for the time machine :20h a day 

I’m with DJ here. And I can say I was surprised’at 1st but then went Ok, this is blatent advertising for SA. Anywayr Henson stated somewhere his vlog was partly meant as a mean for SA communication, pressee by his colleague to do so(if I understood correctly, english not being my native language)And the man is very good at it ! If If I do not watch every issue, I
enjoy everyone of them. Lotsa humour, humanity, insights, good editing: brilliant!


----------



## AdamKmusic

Surely Komplete would be one of the best starting packages to buy?


----------



## blougui

Komplete, yes. Awsome content but more pricey.If only NI would produce a DAW, this would be it.


----------



## mac

blougui said:


> Komplete, yes. Awsome content but more pricey.If only NI would produce a DAW, this would be it.



Agree that KU should be every musicians number one purchase, whatever music they make. As for an NI daw, I can only imagine what a mess that would be, and how far behind everyone else it would be on features.


----------



## brek

AdamKmusic said:


> Surely Komplete would be one of the best starting packages to buy?


Yes. Reasonable debate can be had around mics, interfaces, DAWs, etc, but Komplete is the one default option everyone starting out should get.


----------



## Geoff Grace

These statements about Komplete have gotten me to consider how often I turn to Komplete Ultimate when I compose; and the answer is surprisingly not much, other than Kontakt.

It's not my first choice for synths—I choose Omnisphere and Diva far more often. Do I use it for piano? Sometimes, but there are other libraries I use more. As I go down the list, I realize that Komplete isn't my first call for anything, other than sampler—and I mostly use that for hosting third-party libraries.

Now don't get me wrong. Komplete is the best all-rounder in the business; but it's also is a jack-of-all-trades, master of none, IMHO.

If I recall correctly, one of *Christian*'s goals was to create a list of products that could serve a beginner for many years. That's a tough goal for any piece of software, as things change so fast; but if you're mostly focussed on mockups, then I think Albion One and Logic's instruments may very well serve that goal better than Komplete.

As always, YMMV.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## synthpunk

Christian may actually use EXS-24 more than Kontakt at times ? 



Geoff Grace said:


> These statements about Komplete have gotten me to consider how often I turn to Komplete Ultimate when I compose; and the answer is surprisingly not much, other than Kontakt.
> 
> It's not my first choice for synths—I choose Omnisphere and Diva far more often. Do I use it for piano? Sometimes, but there are other libraries I use more. As I go down the list, I realize that Komplete isn't my first call for anything, other than sampler—and I mostly use that for hosting third-party libraries.
> 
> Now don't get me wrong. Komplete is the best all-rounder in the business; but it's also is a jack-of-all-trades, master of none, IMHO.
> 
> If I recall correctly, one of *Christian*'s goals was to create a list of products that could serve a beginner for many years. That's a tough goal for any piece of software, as things change so fast; but if you're mostly focussed on mockups, then I think Albion One and Logic's instruments may very well serve that goal better than Komplete.
> 
> As always, YMMV.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

synthpunk said:


> Christian may actually use EXS-24 more than Kontakt at times ?


That's my impression as well.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## blougui

Well,his purpose on this one was for the media composer beginner. Not for the mock-up beginner. For the latter, I wouldn't choose Komplete (nor Albion One, by the way but rather East-West Quantum-Leap Symphonic orchestra).
I must add here that I own and use with much pleasure Albion One and Uist, SCS,SSS (and Mural vol1), Symphonic Evo, LCO and some Labs.


----------



## synthpunk

So has Christian taken his ball and gone home ?


----------



## christianhenson

Nope, just been busy making another vlog:



Would love to know how this stuff works in the states and beyond...

(and yes, all commercial libs I use Kontakt, all my own samples 100% EXS, I'm an EXS boy all the way)


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Nope, just been busy making another vlog:
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to know how this stuff works in the states and beyond...
> 
> (and yes, all commercial libs I use Kontakt, all my own samples 100% EXS, I'm an EXS boy all the way)




Great video! “I used to be a baker” as you taste the Victoria Sponge! Haha!


----------



## christianhenson

But I DID!!! 3 years, which is why I wake up at 4am every effing morning!


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> But I DID!!! 3 years, which is why I wake up at 4am every effing morning!



No I know! That’s why I found it funny! I really fancied some Victoria sponge up till that point! Haha


----------



## christianhenson

More toys! What do you mic your piano with?


----------



## synthpunk

I like the second to last mic position the best, but REALLY Recommend a Pair of Coles into Neves above the strings. Steinway deserves it.


----------



## woodsdenis

Jeez just when I was about to abandon this forum I discover a thread on my fave YT channel.


----------



## christianhenson

synthpunk said:


> I like the second to last mic position the best, but REALLY Recommend a Pair of Coles into Neves above the strings. Steinway deserves it.



Of course but not something you can have permanently set up in your family living room... This is my noodle set up!

C x


----------



## rottoy

Noodle setup sounds dirty.


----------



## n9n9n9

those little recorders are quite wonderful. I just attended a modular synth concert and the headliner had one recording four discrete channels of audio from his modular gig so that he could mix it properly later on. 

Back in my day it was a Marantz PMD 430 and a stereo condenser on a stand in the back of the room and you'd better remember to flip the tape.


----------



## synthpunk

Maybe we might see a CH Steinway S.F. Labs or EXS instrument ? Could be called The Noodle.



christianhenson said:


> Of course but not something you can have permanently set up in your family living room... This is my noodle set up!
> 
> C x


----------



## n9n9n9

synthpunk said:


> Maybe we might see a CH Steinway S.F. Labs EXS instrument ? Could be called the noodle.



with some bonus ambience of the family dialogue after the kids hide his passport....


----------



## Daniel James

Sounds really good, I preferred the mic position you were leaning on with it over the holes. Not the super spaced apart one though.

Damn now I want a piano. Your YT Channel is horrible for the health of my bank balance.

-DJ


----------



## Kony

Daniel James said:


> Your YT Channel is horrible for the health of my bank balance.


lol as is your channel for my bank balance ... karma!


----------



## christianhenson

My piano is much a part of my house as part of my studio, I really recommend the Schimmel C114 Junior as an AMAZING piano for drama, I played all different sized Schimmels but this is the one for me, all my Poirots were done on it and its the piano we used for this: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/gwilym-simcock-felt-piano/ its not an all rounder but is AMAZING for drama. Here's it in action (wrongly titled film, its a 114!).

CH


----------



## Geoff Grace

Very nice indeed!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

here's a vlog that has naff all to do with sampling or making music...


----------



## synthpunk

no wonder your nearly bald.


----------



## christianhenson

You’re ?


----------



## synthpunk

You're wearing a corny dress shirt, I wear a Rolling Stones T shirt mate.



christianhenson said:


> You’re ?


----------



## JeffvR

christianhenson said:


> My piano is much a part of my house as part of my studio, I really recommend the Schimmel C114 Junior as an AMAZING piano for drama, I played all different sized Schimmels but this is the one for me, all my Poirots were done on it and its the piano we used for this: https://www.spitfireaudio.com/shop/a-z/gwilym-simcock-felt-piano/ its not an all rounder but is AMAZING for drama. Here's it in action (wrongly titled film, its a 114!).
> 
> CH




Love the sound! What mics and pres are you using here? Soon I'll get my upright (Yamaha U1) in the studio. A real instrument is so inspiring!

Jeffrey


----------



## mouse

Was that opening music you were singing from sir digsby chicken caeser?

For those who don't know what I'm talking about:


----------



## Kony

I've been to that pub at Kings Cross - it is nice


----------



## chrisr

So THAT stopped me working for far too long!!!!!! Thanks guys!!! 

(to save you the time...) It's called the Devil's Gallop.


----------



## synthpunk

Let me guess, £7.80 for a pint ?



Kony said:


> I've been to that pub at Kings Cross - it is nice


----------



## Geoff Grace

Hmm...I wonder how long it would take to travel from your house to the Anaheim Convention Center, @christianhenson. Perhaps you'll find out in 2019?

The last time I flew from LAX to Heath Row, it took 14 hours. It was worth it, though, to get to briefly work at the (then) newly opened Air Lyndhurst and meet George Martin. That trip will have been 25 years ago next month. Man, time flies... (No pun intended. Okay, maybe a little.)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Kony

synthpunk said:


> Let me guess, £7.80 for a pint ?


I can't remember, I was really drunk at the time


----------



## christianhenson

touchy touchy subject, so I do swear a bit...


----------



## CT

Christian, I think you got this spot on.

My musical education started not long after birth thanks to parents with great, eclectic taste who made sure music was always in the air. It culminated only recently, when I finally began making music in earnest. I'd spent almost six years before that trying to figure out what the gaps were in the 20-odd years prior, and filling them in. I'm really proud of that, and where I've managed to get personally as a composer, *mostly* under my own steam.

I can hold my own in the most eggheaded musical discussions, and I'm glad I have what you'd probably call a classical foundation. And yet, every now and then, I can tell that all a person has taken away from their time with me is not my music, not what I might know about theory, but the fact that I don't have a conservatory degree, nor an educational genealogy that can be traced back to Haydn. Very telling about how some people in our little corner of the world think.

Here's to a fast end to that kind of snobbery.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Ah, so you did come here for NAMM after all. Welcome back to California, @christianhenson!

As for the subject matter of the video, I agree that the path that's right for each of us is different for each of us; and for that matter, even individual theory programs diverge in their usefulness.

I was a theory/comp major (with a personal emphasis on comp), and that experience was instrumental to the success I achieved years down the road. Nonetheless, many people I've worked with along the way have had equal or greater success while having completely bypassed a formal education. None of these people, however, bypassed woodshedding on their craft; and that's ultimately the bottom line: learning the skills that benefit you for the path you're on.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jononotbono

Just been watching it whilst lounging by a Pool in the Dominican Republic and sporting a SA T-Shirt when I should be probably joining in with holiday “things”. Selfish musos huh! Excellent video. Thanks!


----------



## NoamL

Great video as always @christianhenson , I was thinking about it today....

I believe this forum is a little too harsh on music theory. Yes there is a lot of elitism, snobbery and relatively useless knowledge/technique at the music schools. I wouldn't suggest attending one, even though I did.. It's likely not worth anyone's money when you can teach yourself - this is not quantum physics.

But I also think the only way to really, really get better is to study what's been written by the greats. And it's not possible to really understand and learn from their scores without speaking their language.

I should post some screenshots of my copy of "Adventures On Earth" (the Hal Leonard edition) just for fun. It was the first JW score I bought and I analyzed it in pencil during college. And because I only knew classical music theory at the time there are "???" all over the score. I didn't understand the harmonies JW was using and the notes he was adding to chords. Even though his approach was totally functional and rational it looked arbitrary to me because I did not have a single inkling of jazz harmony.

Of all the fields of music theory, I believe harmony is probably the most important one to learn. More important, even, than learning to read music! It seems less demand is being made every year on film music to be sophisticated, varied and to develop. Our music is turning into relatively unsophisticated chord progressions (i.e. not Jacob Collier stuff!) plus sound design. Although there are still scores that buck this trend. Some people look at this and say "You don't need music theory to play simple triads." But I think music theory is essential because it helps suggest the times and methods where A LITTLE sophistication can sneak back into harmony - where you can add a small nuance or color and create something that feels at least a little different. Without that, we are all playing the same tunes. Once you pick a key there are only 22 other triads you can visit.


----------



## Soundhound

Loved seeing that. Christian, you're in my hood today! I've run, ok crawled, the bike path many times... If you get a chance go to Hot Wings at the end of Washington Blvd and the beach and order the double cheeseburger. You'll need a nap but will be at peace with the universe for a good long while.

I'm one who consistently feels like I know too much when I'm letting rules get in the way of what I'm feeling/hearing (at that point I just have to remember my Miles and Bird mantras, “I’ll play it first and tell you what it is afterwards.”, “Master your instrument, Master the music, and then forget all that bullshit and just play.”, etc.) and way too little when I'm trying to do the infinite number of things I don't really know how to do and would love to not have to spend the time to figure it out for myself or learn it.


----------



## jamwerks

It's a very complex question! So should (young) people decide for themselves what kind of education they need? Despite your own experience, too bad @christianhenson didn't just say "get all you can"! To infer that we know ourselves what we need to know is fundamentally wrong Imo. In what walk of life is that true?

Med students go through a curriculum that they could have never imagined at the beginning, but at the end are (99%) happy and understand the process. Yoga teachers could never had imagined their educational and spiritual path, but are aware at the end.

@ch is an accomplished composer. But had he spent more time reading though Ravel scores, orchestrating all the Debussy Préludes for full orchestra (all silly things we do in those unneeded things called music schools), he would no doubt be even much(!) better...


----------



## Mornats

jamwerks said:


> @ch is an accomplished composer. But had he spent more time reading though Ravel scores, orchestrating all the Debussy Préludes for full orchestra (all silly things we do in those unneeded things called music schools), he would no doubt be even much(!) better...



I think that was part of his point. Would he be a better composer for it? Or would his scores have more closely followed classical format to the point of boredom?

What I got from his piece was that not knowing too much theory doesn't just let you break out of the boundaries of theory but rather those boundaries aren't there at all. So on a creative front you have no limits.


----------



## jononotbono

I'm actually trying to learn some theory in between trying to learn everything else I can (studying a few online courses in spare time) and for me the biggest eye opener recently was experiencing my first live orchestral recording sessions for a feature film for a few days. Seeing how time is money and watching some of the most amazing people think on their feet and being able to make any revisions to the score, in an instant, made me realise I need to be better. Just being able to communicate with everyone in the room including the orchestral players is so important. It's unlikely I will ever know everything about theory but just knowing enough to understand what everyone is talking about when reading scores and being able to react accordingly to any amendments that will likely occur will be good enough starting point for me to get to. 

Watching Jake Jackson work for the first time was also an eye opener. Talk about a legend. It's obvious his experience and knowledge of orchestration and recording is top shelf but watching him read the full score and instantly be able to talk to the composers, conductor and players about the music and making musical decisions made it pretty obvious to me I need to get better with theory. I mean, if the producer and mix engineer knows their music theory why shouldn't a musician/composer? And I'm in no way saying you need music theory to write good music. You don't. I'm just talking from a "working with Orchestras" point of view. Bearing in mind we only get one life... I'll leave the really hard theoretical stuff to an Orchestrator and just pay them whilst I go to the pub! 

And yeah, snobbism. Wonderful isn't it.


----------



## mac

jononotbono said:


> Just been watching it whilst lounging by a Pool in the Dominican Republic and sporting a SA T-Shirt when I should be probably joining in with holiday “things”. Selfish musos huh! Excellent video. Thanks!



Switch that phone off immediately, get over to the tiki bar and drink sambuca till it's time to come home. VI'll be here when you get back.


----------



## jamwerks

Mornats said:


> break out of the boundaries of theory but rather those boundaries aren't there at all. So on a creative front you have no limits.


Yeah his message was a mixed one. But on that point, only someone with little theoretical knowledge would think that knowledge brings boundaries. Quite the opposite, it gives you wings. But go tell that to someone who can't even imagine that flight is possible! (figuratively speaking)

Discipline and rigore leads to enlightenment and freedom. Always has, always will!


----------



## jononotbono

mac said:


> Switch that phone off immediately, get over to the tiki bar and drink sambuca till it's time to come home. VI'll be here when you get back.



I'm back home now and phone rarely came out of the safe! Man, I drank so many Tiki Tikis and Caipirinhas I have the shakes haha!


----------



## devonmyles

jamwerks said:


> only someone with little theoretical knowledge would think that knowledge brings boundaries. Quite the opposite, it gives you wings. But go tell that to someone who can't even imagine that flight is possible! (figuratively speaking)
> 
> Discipline and rigore leads to enlightenment and freedom. Always has, always will!



Absolutely....


----------



## A3D2

christianhenson said:


> More toys! What do you mic your piano with?



I liked the recording position at 6:55 the most personally .


----------



## mac

jononotbono said:


> I'm back home now and phone rarely came out of the safe! Man, I drank so many Tiki Tikis and Caipirinhas I have the shakes haha!



Haha, good man.


----------



## Saxer

Knowledge is often used as a 'class divider'. But only by people who needs some artificial walls to hide behind. Good people share their knowledge.

When I was studying jazz arrangement I told my teacher: "I can compose music only with the help of a piano or a computer but I can't compose on paper only." He answered: "If your music is good nobody asks how you did it."

For me, coming from playing monophonic instruments all my life, music theory was the door opener for everything. Finding a way into the harmony world, avoiding composing and arranging problems, finding solutions, generating ideas, get confidence, having a communication base with other musicians, finding ways into new styles... everything.


----------



## Garry

Such an interesting thread. I’ve been discussing this topic on here lately too: a number of people suggested I take Mike Verta’s classes, but to deprioritise theory until later - do the other stuff first. Their help was genuine and appreciated, but having watched the first (I’m undecided if I’ll continue with the others), I was struck with how music theory is still important. The main message of Composition I was to engage your listener using established patterns that are familiar to their existing expectations, and then avoid this becoming cliche by breaking those patterns in new and interesting ways. Ok, good advice, but how do we know what are the “established patterns”? To me, this is where the theory comes in. I’ve found Rick Beato’s series incredibly useful on this, and am now writing new lines I wouldn’t have written before, because I have a better understanding of the theory, which opened new melodic lines for me. In this case (and I’m sure it’s different for others), the theory came first, and the expression came later, as a consequence. Thank you Rick Beato, and then, but only after, thank you Mike Verta!

In Christian’s video, which I thoroughly enjoyed as always, I got the impression he was answering the question of whether a lack of theory should preclude you from a music career. His visceral opposition to this clearly (and rightly) borne of his experience. And to this question, it seems the answer is obviously ‘no’! Of course, if you have the talent to compose great music, as Christian irrefutably does, whether you understand the theory at the time, later or not at all, should not matter, and any preclusion is more likely to reflect social prejudice that you didn’t attend the right schools. But to me, that’s not the main question. It’s not if you HAVE TO know theory to be a musician, but if it’s HELPFUL to know it. To me, to that specific question, it’s been an unequivocal ‘yes’, it’s extremely helpful. I could imagine you could get to a stage where you so slavishly adhere to the rules that it may stifle creativity, but that’s a different problem, that needs a different solution, but doesn’t in any way undermine the value of the knowledge in the first place.

Great discussion on here as always. Such an excellent forum, I spend so much time reading the posts, I don’t get to learn all the music theory!


----------



## Mornats

jamwerks said:


> Yeah his message was a mixed one. But on that point, only someone with little theoretical knowledge would think that knowledge brings boundaries. Quite the opposite, it gives you wings. But go tell that to someone who can't even imagine that flight is possible! (figuratively speaking)
> 
> Discipline and rigore leads to enlightenment and freedom. Always has, always will!



Ha, well I actually have little theoretical knowledge so that's bang on 

"Discipline and rigore leads to enlightenment and freedom." Enlightenment, oh yes, very much so. I can see that. Freedom? I think it exists at both ends but in different ways.

I'm learning theory as it's a huge benefit of course but I'm not stopping writing whilst I do so. Writing comes first for me as I learn more from each track than I do from any theory courses, videos etc. that I'm going through. I do seek that enlightenment though and still have Mike Verta's composition and orchestration courses to do.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Yikes - another amazing composer I can refer to when someone thinks music education and theory is the be all and end all. Christian is very high up in my book as a composer after watching this! Mind blowing score...


Here's the full score btw

or


----------



## jononotbono

DarkestShadow said:


> Yikes - another amazing composer I can refer to when someone thinks music education and theory is the be all and end all. Christian is very high up in my book as a composer after watching this! Mind blowing score...
> 
> 
> Here's the full score btw
> 
> or




I love the cue “Tomb Discovery”. That whole you tube video is great!


----------



## mac

@christianhenson I'd love to see your take on creating breakbeats. No matter how much i parallel compress and layer my breaks/hits, I can't get anywhere close to the madness that Liam Howlett shits out.


----------



## jononotbono

mac said:


> @christianhenson I can't get anywhere close to the madness that Liam Howlett shits out.



Haha! Brilliant. Yes I’d love more on drum programming too


----------



## AllanH

@christianhenson - Interesting thoughts on music theory.

My bottom line: "theory" is essentially learning from people before you (this is generally a good idea, imo). I believe education always is a good idea, and one of the things you learn is to dismiss theories/ideas/concepts that are obsolete or of no value. Theory is, after all, simply someones opinion on how the universe works; it's not absolute truth.

Progress is made when we transcend the limitations of current theory.


----------



## christianhenson

HELP!!


----------



## Geoff Grace

My condolences on your bronchitis, *Christian*. I'm going to leave the Eurorack advice to those who are immersed in it, but I'd like to pass a bronchitis tip your way.

I began getting bronchitis—and occasionally pneumonia—nearly every flu and cold season when I hit my early forties. My bronchitis was typically severe and long-lasting: a month or longer. Then, a few years ago—after another severe case that was hanging on—a friend turned me onto a Chinese medicine treatment called, "Deep Lung." I tried it and became well a couple of days later.

During the several years that have followed, I began taking Deep Lung as soon as symptoms appeared. So far, I've yet to have worse than a moderate case of bronchitis or be sick for longer than two weeks (which is an improvement for me).

I got sick for the first time this season last night, a few hours after leaving NAMM. I'm taking the Deep Lung I have on hand and have already ordered my backup supply from here:

https://www.benedictineherbs.com/product/20243.html (Deep Lung - 4 oz.)

I don't believe this brand is available outside of the US, but perhaps you can find something similar locally. The ingredients are listed on the webpage.

I realize that my experience is entirely anecdotal, and I have no idea how you feel about Eastern medicine; but I thought I'd recommend it, in case you—or any other bronchitis sufferers here—might be interested. For what it's worth, I've noticed no negative side effects while using Deep Lung; so as far as I'm concerned, the worst case scenario is that its effect is benign.

Get well soon,

Geoff


----------



## synthpunk

Christian,

Hopefully my grammar is bearable for you. 

My favorite brands of Eurorack are Mutable and Make Noise. If you look/ask around I'm sure you could still find a Clouds module. It is worth it IMO.

Here is a list of popular modules
https://www.modulargrid.net/e/modules/evaluationlists

Modulargrid and Muffwiggler are two resources you can hang out at, learn, ask, etc.
https://www.modulargrid.net/e/modules/home
https://www.muffwiggler.com/forum/

Here are some good UK based Eurorack shops you could contact to demo things.
https://matttechmodular.co.uk/
https://londonmodular.co.uk/
https://www.rubadub.co.uk/keyboards-synths/eurorack

and if your in for a cool road trip when feeling better, perhaps the best place on earth for Eurorack, Schneidersladen in Berlin. https://www.schneidersladen.de/en/

Hope you feel better, rest, sleep, eat well, and exercise. The flu is a real f'er this year. Massive amounts of D, C, and Zinc and a visit to the physician for Tamiflu and antibiotic.


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks Synth Punk, I'm not usually an apostrophe pedant but become one when reminded of my rapidly balding state!

C x


----------



## christianhenson

Geoff Grace said:


> My condolences on your bronchitis, *Christian*. I'm going to leave the Eurorack advice to those who are immersed in it, but I'd like to pass a bronchitis tip your way.
> 
> I began getting bronchitis—and occasionally pneumonia—nearly every flu and cold season when I hit my early forties. My bronchitis was typically severe and long-lasting: a month or longer. Then, a few years ago—after another severe case that was hanging on—a friend turned me onto a Chinese medicine treatment called, "Deep Lung." I tried it and became well a couple of days later.
> 
> During the several years that have followed, I began taking Deep Lung as soon as symptoms appeared. So far, I've yet to have worse than a moderate case of bronchitis or be sick for longer than two weeks (which is an improvement for me).
> 
> I got sick for the first time this season last night, a few hours after leaving NAMM. I'm taking the Deep Lung I have on hand and have already ordered my backup supply from here:
> 
> https://www.benedictineherbs.com/product/20243.html (Deep Lung - 4 oz.)
> 
> I don't believe this brand is available outside of the US, but perhaps you can find something similar locally. The ingredients are listed on the webpage.
> 
> I realize that my experience is entirely anecdotal, and I have no idea how you feel about Eastern medicine; but I thought I'd recommend it, in case you—or any other bronchitis sufferers here—might be interested. For what it's worth, I've noticed no negative side effects while using Deep Lung; so as far as I'm concerned, the worst case scenario is that its effect is benign.
> 
> Get well soon,
> 
> Geoff




Geoff I'm touched by this thank you so much.... and yes will try anything once... would do anything not to waste a journey like that again!


----------



## n9n9n9

christianhenson said:


> HELP!!




you’ve caught more than bronchitis. let’s hope you survive a descent into eurorack.


----------



## n9n9n9

n9n9n9 said:


> you’ve caught more than bronchitis. let’s hope you survive a descent into eurorack.



if you’re ever ill in LA again i will happily personally drive you over a pot of magic chicken soup and a herbal steam made by my whitchey wife.

you could do worse than shutters though.


----------



## Geoff Grace

christianhenson said:


> Geoff I'm touched by this thank you so much.... and yes will try anything once... would do anything not to waste a journey like that again!


It must have been a terribly frustrating experience. Wishing you a fast and complete recovery. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Phillip

Christian, very nice video about music theory. Really enjoyed it. However, could you please refrain from using F-word in titles of your threads on our forum? It is offensive. Thank you.


----------



## mouse

Phillip said:


> Christian, very nice video about music theory. Really enjoyed it. However, could you please refrain from using F-word in titles of your threads on our forum? It is offensive. Thank you.



It's your right to be offended. But then it's the right of others to openly offend. Free speech is great. Fuck


----------



## Geoff Grace

While I'm not offended by curse words—other than the name-calling variety—I do realize there are contexts in which such language is inappropriate, and a thread title might be one of those contexts.

That said, *Christian* wrote "F**KSTATION" rather than the unedited F-word; and considering this thread's title is only temporary—as he changes it with every new edition of his vlog—I think this particular use should fall within acceptable guidelines.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## synthpunk

Just spotted the Votex btw, nice! I always think of it as my Eat Static/Ozric Tentacles box.



christianhenson said:


> Thanks Synth Punk, I'm not usually an apostrophe pedant but become one when reminded of my rapidly balding state!
> 
> C x


----------



## givemenoughrope

Why modular? I saw the Morphogene when it came out and I liked it a lot and between it and Mutable Instruments I though about getting a small modular system. Why not just use your Strymons, an H9, a spring reverb, the inputs on any small hardware synths you have, a reamp box and some plugins? Although I guess you add a modular to all that and it'd be fun. But I think if the idea is to a have a very complete and extremely versatile fartbox/fackbox then modular might be an endless swapfest. (Or maybe not.) Or is the idea to have a setup that mangles/stretches things where you aren't quite sure exactly what you're doing? When you come to LA again i'd hit Perfect Circuit Audio and maybe Big City music.


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> HELP!!


Eventide Factor pedals: stereo, switchable line in/guitar in and line out/guitar out separately. And they are nuts.


----------



## mc_deli

jononotbono said:


> Just been watching it whilst lounging by a Pool in the Dominican Republic and sporting a SA T-Shirt when I should be probably joining in with holiday “things”. Selfish musos huh! Excellent video. Thanks!


Legend


----------



## christianhenson

Could I ask a massive favour, could someone stateside tell me if Inside No.9 Series 4 is yet available on iTunes yet? it is in UK?


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> Could I ask a massive favour, could someone stateside tell me if Inside No.9 Series 4 is yet available on iTunes yet? it is in UK?


Not that I can see. Season 1 only. And season 2 on Netflix.


----------



## christianhenson

thanks Paul


----------



## blougui

givemenoughrope said:


> Why modular? .


Because MrHenson is an insatiable geek and would find any excuse to get gear  
« Cartesian »from Make Noise is an ensemble suited for external mangling


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Could I ask a massive favour, could someone stateside tell me if Inside No.9 Series 4 is yet available on iTunes yet? it is in UK?



I didn’t check iTunes last night but episodes 1 - 4 are on BBC iPlayer in UK.


----------



## kgdrum

Phillip said:


> Christian, very nice video about music theory. Really enjoyed it. However, could you please refrain from using F-word in titles of your threads on our forum? It is offensive. Thank you.




In no way is the fu*king title offensive to me!
But someone trying to force their "standards" on other people,this I find quite offensive.


----------



## christianhenson

It says Funkstation anyway...


----------



## mac

@christianhenson Yeah I know you've been dying in bed, flying round the world, running spitfire, and dabbling in making music, but can we haz breakbeat episode?


----------



## kgdrum

christianhenson said:


> It says Funkstation anyway...




So we are both a Parliament Funkadelic fans!

*I love George Clinton!
When is Spitfire releasing the George Clinton Funkstation library?
I expect Fu*kuped Evos,George Clinton inspired Swarms and a Parliament Steam Band,bring it on Christian!!*

@ Christian
Wow!! I just imagined you with George Clinton's multi colored hair,this might add something special to your fu*kin podcast 

http://fingersonblast.com/blog/2015/6/9/the-td-jazz-fest-adds-george-clinton.html


----------



## Geoff Grace

_We need the funk. We gotta have that funk._ 



Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Not sure if this puts the funk back in it?


----------



## LinusW

Christian, don't get the iMac Pro right now. Rumors say the upcoming Mac Pro will be a brand new design and then you can keep your current curved monitor and just replace the Mac Pro bin.

Also, the _spinning ball of death_ when saving in Logic is most likely about storage than the computer itself. Are you working of internal or external drives? If you use external drives, they might go into sleep mode and would need to be woken up before saving. That may add time before being able to save. There is a perfect utility called Amphetamine which keeps the computer on its toes (hence the name). Writing a byte a minute won't disturb your work in Logic but keep the drives from sleeping. It's https://itunes.apple.com/app/amphetamine/id937984704?mt=12 (free on the App Store). Highly recommended for anyone with a Mac. 
The alternative is Disksomnia for https://itunes.apple.com/app/disksomnia/id834049984?mt=12 ($9.99), but the only advantage is that can activate/deactivate automatically when Logic or PT is running. I'd enable manually in Amphetamine instead and save those bucks. 

I'd also recommend a reamp box to bring the balanced audio from your DAW into a instrument level unbalanced for your pedals and/or Eurorack stuff. This DIY box was really easy to put together.
https://www.diyrecordingequipment.com/products/l2a


----------



## synthpunk

Christian, I agree with Linus on the spinning Ball. Before ditching the vader helmet (which is still a great machine) I would...

a) Use Apple Disk Utility and "Repair" your Internal SSD, and external SSD's, other drives.

b) Take off the Vader Helmet lid and give the inside a thorough spray out (outside of the room) with canned air or a air compressor. Careful of static charges.

c) Use a good cleaner utility app such as Onyx (free), Cocktail, or Cleanmymac for a thorough Mac cleaning of Everything.
https://www.titanium-software.fr/en/onyx.html

d) Re-seat your display ports on the back of the Vader Helmet. These are notorious for becoming loose and flakey. I have seen techs put a small drop of hot glue on the cable at insertion point to help it stay in position).
Also check your Thunderbolt buses for possible conflicts. Perhaps one of the Blackmagic racks does not like having a display port or another TB device on the same buss for ie. There are 3 TB busses on the vader helmet. You can see Mac Pro TB Bus diagram here:
https://cdn1.tekrevue.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/HT5918-macpro-multipledisplay_ports-001-en.png

e) Reset your PRAM
https://thenextweb.com/lifehacks/2017/06/14/how-when-why-to-reset-the-pram-smc-on-your-mac/

f) Reset your preferences including Logic.

g) You could have a SSD going bad in the system, whether it be the internal ssd or one that is loading project or sample data. Try taking one out of the system at a time to see if that eliminates the issue. 
At the same time be sure each SSD has at least 10% free space on it.

h) Update your Mac Pro to Sierra (not High Sierra) and Logic to 10.4. Seems like a very stable combination.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/in-case-you-want-an-osx-sierra-installer.66041/


----------



## christianhenson

thanks guys for your advice....i'll give it go!


----------



## thesteelydane

christianhenson said:


> Could I ask a massive favour, could someone stateside tell me if Inside No.9 Series 4 is yet available on iTunes yet? it is in UK?



We don't even get TV series on iTunes in Denmark. I've searched everywhere, and there is no way to watch that show here, since BBC iPlayer is now UK only. Damn, I was really looking forward to this!


----------



## Ben E

Unless I'm doing something wrong, this is all that shows up when I search for the show on iTunes. Season One.


----------



## NoamL

@christianhenson Yep, I'm only seeing Season1 on iTunes in the US.


----------



## synthpunk

One other suggestion for your Mac Pro, a clean install.
https://vi-control.net/community/threads/mac-fresh-install-procedure.68744/


----------



## charlieclouser

Hey @christianhenson - I saw in your video you're looking for a solution to routing signal over to EuroRack land on the far side of the room. One possible solution is something like this, which I recently picked up (but haven't actually screwed into the rack yet):

http://www.vermona.com/en/products/modules/product/tai-4/

It's a two-input, two-output EuroRack-to-XLR module with real juicy transformers inside for signal isolation and 2% extra fatness. This would let you send and receive stonking great line-level signals on balanced cable all the way over there and not worry about hum and buzz and whatnot. Additionally, to go from EuroRack voltage levels to guitar pedal levels, maybe something like this:

http://www.industrialmusicelectronics.com/products/19

I have the older version of this, when the product line was under the "Harvestman" label, and this new one is actually a bit fancier. But they both definitely make the conversion from EuroRack voltage / impedance signal specs to guitar pedal levels. A side benefit is that this module can act as part (or all) of a "feedback console" type setup, where you're coaxing completely fucked noises out of a tightly controlled no-input feedback loop situation. Between this and the Vermona transformer box you're going up and down from XLR line level to guitar pedal levels, with a stop in the EuroRack zone midway on the journey. There are other "line interface" type modules similar to the Vermona, but I liked the idea of the transformers so I went that way. That way you could just have a set of balanced patch points in your patch bay that represent a stereo feed to and from "the far side", and not have to mess with Re-Amp boxes etc. 

Although, if you do want to go that way, LittleLabs are the clear leaders in that market segment - I've been using their stuff for decades, since the first PCP Instrument Distro, and Jonathan Little absolutely knows his stuff, and his products are all built like a tank and sound excellent. Their Pepper and RedEye-3d are this year's evolution of that tech, but probably (definitely) more expensive than the EuroRack modules above. Alternatively, Radial has a wide variety of products that can do the level / impedance shifting thing correctly, but like the LittleLabs stuff they are usually not in stereo pairs - which is why I like the EuroRack solutions.

Can't wait to see what you wind up with!


----------



## christianhenson

my new porn channel: https://www.modulargrid.net/e/racks/view/596875

heya all here's my next one:


----------



## ironbut

Wow,
Thanks for sharing that with us.
I can't say that I expect to step foot in such hallowed ground but your video made me feel like I was there for a moment.
The internet can be a wonderful thing!


----------



## synthpunk

nice modular CH, that is going to make a great video.

Can you please share the link to your female soloist ?

What a beautiful Neve 88RS console they have at Abbey Road


----------



## Ben E

Oh yeah?
Well here I am at the desk in Abbey Road Studio One AND at the control desk at CERN.
Top THAT, Mr. Henson!


----------



## Daniel James

christianhenson said:


> my new porn channel: https://www.modulargrid.net/e/racks/view/596875
> 
> heya all here's my next one:




Are you essentially building a modular FX rack? Looks badass and I totally want one now xD

-DJ


----------



## christianhenson

Sorry about my new camera, awesomely hi res but they took out the image stabilisation why oh why oh why!!??


----------



## christianhenson

FREEEEEEEEBIE!!! (for EXS users, and if anyone could make a Kontakt version?)


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> FREEEEEEEEBIE!!! (for EXS users, and if anyone could make a Kontakt version?)



Password doesn't seem to work.


----------



## christianhenson

how about now?


----------



## christianhenson

I've switched off password, let me know if it doesn't work for you...

...and thanks.


----------



## NoamL

Works here. Thanks @christianhenson !


----------



## synthpunk

Working here now. Cheers Christian

Lovely words of reflection for maestro Johannsson. That has slightly helped my melancholy mood today

Hope your back gets better weather certainly does not help. I have luck with heating pads, patches, and lying flat on hard surfaces. Muscle relaxers, just say NO!


----------



## CT

Thanks for this one, Christian; it's a grand old instrument. What a nice idea to give it this new life in our DAWs.


----------



## wst3

This has never happened to me, but I honestly can't decide which chair I'd rather occupy!

Very cool!!



Ben E said:


> Oh yeah?
> Well here I am at the desk in Abbey Road Studio One AND at the control desk at CERN.
> Top THAT, Mr. Henson!


----------



## mac

Christian, I buggered my back up in a motorcycle accident a few years ago, and my lower back often goes into periods of extreme muscle spasms and pain, especially when I've been sitting for too long. A couple of months back I started using CBD oil, and I've felt brilliant ever since. It's extracted from cannabis but contains only trace level of THC, so you don't feel high. Instead, it works as a natural inflammatory, amongst other things. My 73 year old mother uses it now, and even with degenerative disc disease, she can kick her leg up like a 12 year old. Truly one of mother natures gifts to us


----------



## Alex Fraser

So it was either download Christian's piano or be a responsible adult and iron the kids' school uniforms.
I made my choice.
Lovely samples, Christian. Thanks a huge bunch.


----------



## LinusW

Thanks! I might make a NNXT patch for Reason.

And for "we're not at war", that's a nice reminder for me too. I had 2 hours of sleep the other night to complete a track.


----------



## LinusW

Some samples are clipping, mostly_ D3 _and_ D4_
I'll restore them with RX first and probably remove some clicks too.


----------



## CGR

christianhenson said:


> FREEEEEEEEBIE!!! (for EXS users, and if anyone could make a Kontakt version?)



Many thanks Christian - great idea to capture the Pleyel before it went. Layed my hands on it and was inspired immediately:


----------



## CT

It's a pleasure to play. I could see this becoming my default piano for noodling!


----------



## ironbut

Thanks again CH!
Keep taking those walks.
My dad was still pretty spry at 97 and he always took daily walks. 
I'm sure that's not the only reason he led such a long, active life, but I've followed,..
in his footsteps.


----------



## christianhenson

Zach Heyde

*YouTube:*

*Instagram:*
@zachheyde

*made some Kontakt versions!*

http://bit.ly/2Er5q40

(you'll need to have DLd samples already)

or package with samples, Kontakt and EXS in:

http://bit.ly/2o32nEn

PASSWORD IN FILM:


----------



## A3D2

christianhenson said:


> Zach Heyde
> 
> *YouTube:*
> 
> *Instagram:*
> @zachheyde
> 
> *made some Kontakt versions!*
> 
> http://bit.ly/2Er5q40
> 
> (you'll need to have DLd samples already)
> 
> or package with samples, Kontakt and EXS in:
> 
> http://bit.ly/2o32nEn
> 
> PASSWORD IN FILM:



I couldn't believe it when I read he passed away... So sad for for his family and for his amazing contributions to the art of film scoring. Indeed makes you think about the important things: family, friends and enjoying life as much as you can. Music is also important of course, but it's even more important to keep in mind that it isn't all there is. Thanks for the Pleyel samples @christianhenson !  EXS forever! (ps: regarding to your back problem. I have one as well: I can recommend taking a really hot bath, cherry stone pillows or to go swimming. That are some things that work for me; temporarily as a pain relief at least)


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

If you need some more encouragement to watch the video and get your pack here is a track I just made with the Pleyel piano. Got it today - very inspiring sound, I kind of lead me to where I ended up with. I also processed it a bit and layered it with the Triple Felt (quitly).
The music box and plucked piano sounds are from Spitfire Labs and you can also hear some Frozen Strings and Scary Strings in there.
The track is kinda rough at the moment - I was writing more emotionally than technically.

Ps: I might be gone for 2-3 days - in case someone has a question or so...


----------



## christianhenson

The four words we dread the most...


----------



## Saxer

Temps are having their own seasons. I remember a time when every second temp came from American Beauty. And a about a decade ago we got two commercial spots at the same time both with Edward Scissorhand music on it. It feels like you have to invent a new joke about the guy on the lonely island two times and both have to be funny as hell.


----------



## bigcat1969

A little alternative Kontakt shell for the Playel from a couple daze back if anyone wants.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gxr2t27p9269jpu/CH_Playel.zip


----------



## Garry

bigcat1969 said:


> A little alternative Kontakt shell for the Playel from a couple daze back if anyone wants.
> http://www.mediafire.com/file/gxr2t27p9269jpu/CH_Playel.zip



Perfect - thanks for this bigcat1969 (and thanks Christian!).


----------



## ironbut

Thanks bigcat!

CH,
pretty funny stuff!


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> The four words we dread the most...




Brilliant video! Charlie Clouser + Spitfire collaborating for a library would be golden. Just saying!


----------



## Nico

this video was hilarious


----------



## jononotbono

""You plug Sigur Ross into anything and you make the scene look like it's been filmed and directed by Jesus". Haha!


----------



## MisteR

Very funny post. I remember the Requiem for a Dream years. 
Also, let's not forget Saint-Saëns Aquarium...


----------



## christianhenson




----------



## Alex Fraser

Excellent Christian. Can’t wait to hear what you think of the machine. I think you’re right about the power/price point of the future Mac Pro. It’s gonna make folks cry and light forums up..

I’m pretty sure the iMac pro will provide the grunt you need. Question is, will it remain silent while doing so? Looking forward to the results and thanks for “taking one for the team” - even if it’s a thin excuse to buy a new toy..


----------



## artomatic

Congrats! I grabbed one a month ago... but a bit inferior than yours, sadly. I opted for the 8 core basic + 64 gb ram. Loving it!
Looking forward to your review!


----------



## Michel Simons

"a lovely back-end"


----------



## jononotbono

You are a complete and total SLAG! haha! Good good. Please let us know what this beat is like after some heavy use!


----------



## jononotbono

Regarding tests...

Maximum number of Kontakt instances in a single project.
How many Reverbs.
GUI responsiveness
Bounce/Render in Place times.

Definitely what I want to know at the minute.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Hold on. Is this the machine that goes "bing?"



Best,

Geoff


----------



## J-M

Really interested to hear how that thing sounds under a heavy workload. PS: Those "porn riffs" are catchy and I play a few every time I grab my guitar...


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

As the thread below and test has been going on for years now, this would be my choice as a Logic Benchmark test
https://www.gearslutz.com/board/apple-logic-pro/371545-logic-pro-multicore-benchmarktest.html


----------



## Soundhound

I’m starting to think about a 2013 vader helmet since the next mac pro may cost slightly more than a Tesla. i’d love to know how your imac pro compares to the dustbin it replaces!


----------



## Josh Richman

Let’s us know the noise level it outputs. Fan noise. It’s gotta be dead silent. 

Absolutely silent is the target. All ssd, no drive or fan noise, quiet computers. Machine rooms & isolation boxes are old school now and not practical for many. I was surprised to learn that some, eh hem (cough), high end audio interfaces had fans to cool themselves.


----------



## FriFlo

It is an interesting thought that the new Mac Pro could be even more expensive than the current iMac pro, but it doesn’t necessarily have to ...
There is no monitor that comes with it, so this should reflect in price.
If it is as modular by design, as promised, you will be able to easily upgrade ram and drives by yourself, which should make it infinitely more affordable to max out it’s specs.
All of this could be wishful thinking, as Apple can or cannot meet the demands people have. They could of course just ignore all of that and built another very expensive thing. Nobody knows that ... I just cannot see myself using an all in one desktop, even if it is as quiet as advertised.
Still, it will be interesting to see how the maximum polyphony of the iMac pro is. Does it render slave PCs unnecessary for complex midi mockups? So far, this has always been the bottleneck and no amount of ram or processing power has significantly increased that.


----------



## LinusW

iMac Pro has a workstation Xeon CPU instead of the consumer Core i5 or i7 CPU. So the obvious speed jump should occur when running a lot of processing threads simultaneously. Run some intense plugins, like U-he Diva would toast a lot of CPU.


----------



## ironbut

It's fun to wonder what Cupertino can come up with in the future but I think it's great to have a lab rat like CH to give the iMac a real world thrashing.
Can't wait to see who wins!


----------



## synthpunk

I would like to know what your theory is why the vader helmet started bogging down. Was it Logic, was it PT, Kontakt, Sierra/High Sierra updates, your new Apogee board, video streaming, or all of the above ?


----------



## christianhenson

I briefly escape the fear, terror and excitement of this week with a visit back to how it was done "back in the day":


----------



## Kony

christianhenson said:


> I briefly escape the fear, terror and excitement of this week with a visit back to how it was done "back in the day":



Word


----------



## RRBE Sound

Yessss!!! :D


----------



## Alex Fraser

Young kids today with their flashy drum pad boxes and the albiton something or other..
<shakes walking stick>


----------



## christianhenson

yeah f**k those guys! no where's that copy of ReCycle?


----------



## mac

synthpunk said:


> I would like to know what your theory is why the vader helmet started bogging down. Was it Logic, was it PT, Kontakt, your new Apogee board, video streaming, or all of the above ?



Yeah, I'd like to know too. Was there a hardware fault?


----------



## christianhenson

It started to get old, takes an age to save, the graphics card is faulty, feels like it is about to die. So its gonna be my "childcare rig" I'm going to take it to the doctors then have it in the house for director emergencies when I'm sole carer for my children as my studio is at other end of garden.

There's some new drives that make this real easy, more soon...


----------



## mc_deli

This is the vid I have been waiting for. 
Nice one CH.


----------



## mac

christianhenson said:


> I briefly escape the fear, terror and excitement of this week with a visit back to how it was done "back in the day":




Awesome, never thought I'd see an amen break grace the vi-control pages! So are you tempted to release a full on symphonic drum and bass album now?


----------



## Kaufmanmoon

Very interesting to hear CH's take on the fan noise (the second person i've heard say this) Very grateful he's going to do a test and see if this causing problems when recording audio.

My Macbook when connected to the 4k screen is often blowing out fan noise and although it's not a massive problem, the Trash Can seems a better bet going forward for my budget staying on a mac.

Very helpful Christian thank you. I'll be there Wednesday


----------



## christianhenson

mac said:


> Awesome, never thought I'd see an amen break grace the vi-control pages! So are you tempted to release a full on symphonic drum and bass album now?



I think that ship has sailed.... or rather I f**king wish it would, the last thing EDM needs is codgers like me hanging about, I actually despair that the Amen break is still being used so frequently, in the late 70s when I started being interested in modern music to listen to anything that was made in the late 1950s was obscene unless you were a Jazz w**ker, I feel EDM got stuck somewhere in the naughties.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Commenting on the fan noise issue..
I have a ye olde 2011 i5 iMac still in service. The fan is basically silent even under heavy load. Except...and this is a big one...on a hot day in the summer when my studio warms up, it ramps up considerably even under normal workloads. Obviously not an issue if you have aircon.

Edit: I should note that we're talking about "working in underwear 'cause it's too hot" type scenarios. I don't know what Christian's position is on that.


----------



## zolhof

Check out Jojo Mayer for an endless well of inspiration: 





20 years later and this sh!t still blows me away. Every.single.time haha Absolute monster!


----------



## mac

christianhenson said:


> the last thing EDM needs is codgers like me hanging about



That's like saying that last thing soundtrack needs is old codgers like John Williams hanging about! Age is but a number, so I've heard. Now go make a trap future bass tropical house chamber album and stop being lazy.


----------



## khollister

Kaufmanmoon said:


> Very interesting to hear CH's take on the fan noise (the second person i've heard say this) Very grateful he's going to do a test and see if this causing problems when recording audio.
> 
> My Macbook when connected to the 4k screen is often blowing out fan noise and although it's not a massive problem, the Trash Can seems a better bet going forward for my budget staying on a mac.
> 
> Very helpful Christian thank you. I'll be there Wednesday



I have a 10 core iMP with the base Vega56 graphics controller (not a video guy other than occasional HD stuff - no 4k/8k editing here). While I have not run a 100% all cores stress test, I have yet to hear the fan on this thing. The reviews I read on this before purchasing seemed to indicate the fan doesn't ramp up unless you are pounding it for a considerable length of time - the power management design seems to favor declocking the CPU to manage TDP rather than ramping up the fan at the drop of a hat like the i7 iMac. While prolonged 100% loads might be a common scenario if you are rendering video or 3D modeling, my experience is that I never run for 30-60-90 minutes with all the cores slammed, e.g. I don't have a composition with every track full of MIDI going like the hammers for minutes on end and then leave that on cycle mode for 30 minutes. Partly that is my compositional style, partly my workflow and partly my personal tolerance (I can't stand 30+ minutes of blaring trailer music no matter who wrote it).

Christian was also a little vague in the video - did he actually hear fan noise during his video rendering tests or is he just concerned about it?


----------



## khollister

One other thought ... the Vega64 has a considerably higher TDP than the Vega56 part and FCP (not sure about Premiere) does stand on the GPU pretty hard. The thermal profile of rendering video with a Vega64 vs LPX with a Vega56 are likely pretty different. Aside from the $800 cost savings, I specifically got the lower GPU to try and minimize heat issues.


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> I briefly escape the fear, terror and excitement of this week with a visit back to how it was done "back in the day":




Great! Thanks for this!


----------



## synthpunk

I'm digging out my Eat Static & Amon Tobin cd's this week CH! Cheers 



christianhenson said:


> I think that ship has sailed.... or rather I f**king wish it would, the last thing EDM needs is codgers like me hanging about, I actually despair that the Amen break is still being used so frequently, in the late 70s when I started being interested in modern music to listen to anything that was made in the late 1950s was obscene unless you were a Jazz w**ker, I feel EDM got stuck somewhere in the naughties.


----------



## khollister

I actually had to google "amen break" myself - not something in the day to day vocabulary of us orchestral types


----------



## christianhenson




----------



## khollister

Thanks, Christian. Interesting from a historical and IP standpoint, but the musical examples (and the genres they represent) are really painful for me to listen to. Just not my type of music, which explains why I had no idea what this was. Learn something every day


----------



## Michel Simons

khollister said:


> Thanks, Christian. Interesting from a historical and IP standpoint, but the musical examples (and the genres they represent) are really painful for me to listen to. Just not my type of music, which explains why I had no idea what this was. Learn something every day



Just don't pump up the volume...


----------



## LinusW

Just pump up the jam


----------



## Geoff Grace

Interesting timing as far as I'm concerned. I recently discovered Spitfire's Composer Cribs series (good stuff) and just watched the Anne Dudley video—that refers to your drum programming past—a couple of days ago.



You and Spitfire have the most helpful and enjoyable video content of any company I can think of. Thanks for your dedication!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## leon chevalier

christianhenson said:


>



Great Video, Thanks for sharing ! Sampling is truly fascinating when it create something new from an old material (not just a loop unchanged with new lyrics...) 
A fantastic example :


----------



## Geoff Grace

For those of you who are also considering buying the new iMac Pro:

Amazon is selling the 8-core iMac Pro for $500 off

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

Of course, in light of your latest product announcement, I'd now like to know how many instances of Hans Zimmer Strings you can get running on the new iMac Pro. 

(And I'd bet I'm not the only one!)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Well I've got tons running on my MacBook Pro. Here's some BTS of the launch event:


----------



## synthpunk

Glad to see my Air prediction got a mention 

I don't know what the hell you do for the Choir reveal now ?

Giraffe...


----------



## khollister

Loved the bit about this place being a "bit grumpy" at times 

Ya think?


----------



## synthpunk

Who's grumpy? 











khollister said:


> Loved the bit about this place being a "bit grumpy" at times
> 
> Ya think?


----------



## christianhenson

ha ha ha ha... just the most perfect picture... inspired!


----------



## Geoff Grace

christianhenson said:


> Well I've got tons running on my MacBook Pro.


That's encouraging to hear. Thanks, *Christian*. I look forward to seeing how it performs on my MacBook Pro.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## KindredDuo

Love the sound of those strings!

Have a great vacation.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

christianhenson said:


> I briefly escape the fear, terror and excitement of this week with a visit back to how it was done "back in the day":





Soooo going to copy this.


----------



## DavidY

christianhenson said:


> Here's some BTS of the launch event:


I hesitated to post this, because I don't want to distract too much from you taking a well-earned break and getting some proper downtime. 

It's obvious from the BTS that a lot of work went into the preparation of this event (eg. ability to switch computers quickly if something went wrong), on top of a huge amount of work to record and develop the HZS product itself.

However I have to say that while it probably sounded great live, for me watching on the Facebook stream, the sound quality/ levels weren't that great. (And I'm *far* from claiming any expertise in this stuff, so if even I could tell...)

For instance the levels seemed to me to be distorting on the first trailer video, but soon afterwards, when there was a video of Hans Zimmer talking to some colleagues, I couldn't hear what was being said.

If Spitfire do FB live stream events again, I reckon there is some scope to do things differently and improve the sound aspect.


----------



## ghobii

synthpunk said:


> Who's grumpy?



You nailed it! That's exactly how I imagine half the people on this forum


----------



## PaulBrimstone

ghobii said:


> You nailed it! That's exactly how I imagine half the people on this forum


I'm on the right.


----------



## Ron Kords

christianhenson said:


>



Hi Christian , the knife in the Mac moment is one of your best....

Could you let us know the spec of your outgoing Mac Pro in the upcoming iMac vid as I've actually got a shot at affording that...


----------



## christianhenson

I have a little bit of a moan about some VI-C posts:


----------



## Saxer

Beautiful music track in that video!


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks Saxer...


----------



## mouse

christianhenson said:


> Thanks Saxer...



@christianhenson beautiful music. 

On a rather random note, I'm only noticing this now, but does your avatar say "WILLIE --->" on it? 

...and is that foreshadowing at a new willie library?


----------



## MatFluor

mouse said:


> On a rather random note, I'm only noticing this now, but does your avatar say "WILLIE --->" on it?
> 
> ...and is that foreshadowing at a new willie library?



Would be fun 

But no, WILLIE -> "Work In London, Live In Edinburgh"


----------



## leon chevalier

Saxer said:


> Beautiful music track in that video!


yes it is !


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Very nice, kinda wish I put chamber strings on my edu discount now.


----------



## fiestared

christianhenson said:


> I have a little bit of a moan about some VI-C posts:



Hi Christian,
You explain us what makes the difference between the "great" and the less great(sorry I'm not English native), the famous last millimetres that do it. In fact to resume this experience of HZStrings, the example of a "Master class" would do it, you spend 30 minutes with a Master and you've learnt for the next 20 years... You say the difference is in the rice, yes, but the best ever rice without the knowledge and the HEART and GENEROSITY of the cook, is nothing but some rice. I would say this lib, is an evolution for the Music, you make new tools, new instruments (OA Chamber Evo, is an instrument we don't even know what to do with it, it's so powerful) I feel at Spitfire you're good guys for the Music(ok I'm a fan boy), and this HZStrings Lib, is a step above, "new and different",probably an "achievement" for you and Hans, that's why I see it like a gift for us "digital composers with an analog heart" at least this is the way I see it. 
(I'm -unfortunately- not affiliate with Spitfire at all)


----------



## jononotbono

Love the music in last video. And can't wait for HZ Strings. So excited.


----------



## Geoff Grace

@christianhenson, your video once again demonstrates the power of music, because—while your eloquent words made me crave Hans Zimmer Strings—your tender cue made me crave Ólafur Arnalds Chamber Evolutions even more.

On another note, basing your vlog on the rudest comment of the announcement thread emphasizes one of my wife's favorite sayings that "the squeaky wheel gets the grease." Then again, my brother's coworker told him, "the squeaky wheel gets _replaced_," so YMMV. 

Nonetheless, it was another compelling vlog as far as I'm concerned. Thanks, *Christian*!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Iskra

Many thanks for that 2 minutes of music Christian. Truly beautiful.


----------



## Michel Simons

Love the dog (oh yeah, the music is very beautiful as well).


----------



## artomatic

Gorgeous. Masterful!


----------



## chrisr

How is this two weeks holiday?? tsk...


----------



## NoamL

Yeah a whole bunch of oboes together sounds... well...



Now twelve horns on the other hand...!



Here's a world record... probably hundreds of horns...



I wonder if you would get that same "smoothing" effect that HZS demonstrated with the massed string harmonics tremolos(which are a tricky articulation to sound nice solo for sure!) if you got 6 or 8 oboes playing very softly in unison. 1 oboe = nice, 2 oboes in unison = terrible, 6 oboes = ??? But I haven't been able to find a video of that. Presumably it violates UN regulations.


----------



## Kony

christianhenson said:


> I have a little bit of a moan about some VI-C posts:



"Lovely music at the end but wasn't quite close enough to the clair de lune temp track we had in mind...."


----------



## khollister

NoamL said:


> Yeah a whole bunch of oboes together sounds... well...
> 
> 
> 
> Now twelve horns on the other hand...!
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a world record... probably hundreds of horns...
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if you would get that same "smoothing" effect that HZS demonstrated with the massed string harmonics tremolos(which are a tricky articulation to sound nice solo for sure!) if you got 6 or 8 oboes playing very softly in unison. 1 oboe = nice, 2 oboes in unison = terrible, 6 oboes = ??? But I haven't been able to find a video of that. Presumably it violates UN regulations.




I think if you got 8 oboe players of the caliber that Hans & Spitfire use with similar quality of instruments, you might hear a very different result. That video posted is obviously young, amateur players probably with relatively inexpensive instruments. Not all what you would get if you rounded up the LSO, LPO, RPO & ASFM oboe players (assuming those aren't all the same 3 or 4 people).


----------



## khollister

Kony said:


> "Lovely music at the end but wasn't quite close enough to the clair de lune temp track we had in mind...."


 LOL - or "wasn't like the New World Oboe Ensemble's Pachelbel Canon temp track we had".


----------



## Harry

I've really come to enjoy these videos like no other. 

CH may be a talented musician but not bad at video editing either. That half second in the taxi was genius .


----------



## Michel Simons

Harry said:


> I've really come to enjoy these videos like no other.
> 
> CH may be a talented musician but not bad at video editing either. That half second in the taxi was genius .



And overall fun to watch, even if the subject matter is not directly of relevance to your own music making.


----------



## ism

Excellent rant.



khollister said:


> Not all what you would get if you rounded up the LSO, LPO, RPO & ASFM oboe players (assuming those aren't all the same 3 or 4 people).


 
... and now I really want in an LCO oboe library.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Aren't there one or two contradictions in proclaiming 'you can copy the end result but not the path that got them there'...and then selling us the sample library?

Nice string sound though...


----------



## Craig Duke

NoamL said:


> Yeah a whole bunch of oboes together sounds... well...


Nine snare drums.


----------



## thesteelydane

givemenoughrope said:


> Aren't there one or two contradictions in proclaiming 'you can copy the end result but not the path that got them there'...and then selling us the sample library?
> 
> Nice string sound though...



I get what you’re saying, but I’m not sure it holds water. Sample libraries don’t write music, after all.


----------



## givemenoughrope

thesteelydane said:


> I get what you’re saying, but I’m not sure it holds water. Sample libraries don’t write music, after all.



No, but if it’s all you have then they can determine how you write for them of course.

We’re starting with part HZ’s or whoever’s end result of figuring out ensemble size, the room, the mics, etc. in service of a style or even a specific score as a sample library and then sort of told that we can’t copy the process (implied is that the only way to make something good/original is to have a process)...but using their end result (at least the recorded snapshots of it) is the only way to make a mockup/track. (You know, unless you have the means/$ to put 30-300+ people in a room.) Maybe this is part of the reason that that smaller ens are in vogue...bc there are more ways to impart a sonic signature. Like most people, I’m just dealing with whatever bones I get thrown in the sample library world and then attempting to augment things with solo players and electronics. If I get thrown the table scraps from the Planet Earth II sessions in a drier room...hey great. I’ll take it. But now I have the task of using these sounds in other ways...or I just sound like HZ clone #3,267 right out of the gate. So, it’s a strange possible ‘damned either way’ almost. 

I don’t think I’m awake enough to make this point is some kind of clear/articulate way today.


----------



## synthpunk

CH in a T shirt! 

Lovely string arrangement, I bet Ms. Dudley has a little something to do with that influence on you?



christianhenson said:


> I have a little bit of a moan about some VI-C posts:


----------



## Geoff Grace

Timbre is important, but it's only one music element. How you use melody, harmony, rhythm, etc. will also affect who you do or don't sound like. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Next up, a new stompbox:


----------



## LinusW

I don't need that stompbox but my colleague might be very interested. And of course, that means I could try it too.


----------



## givemenoughrope

Id dump the pedal and buy a guitar.


----------



## nulautre

christianhenson said:


> Next up, a new stompbox:



Pro tip: no pedal ever sounds as good as when Andy (from the video you saw) plays it... I have a drawer full of them


----------



## mc_deli

nulautre said:


> Pro tip: no pedal ever sounds as good as when Andy (from the video you saw) plays it... I have a drawer full of them


Tru dat!


----------



## christianhenson

nulautre said:


> Pro tip: no pedal ever sounds as good as when Andy (from the video you saw) plays it... I have a drawer full of them



I guess this is just one of those crucial life lessons learned... I did clock that they had also put a fancy delay pedal in the signal path which is a bit cheeky.


----------



## LinusW

Christian, I think you would like this one. It does the granular reverb with a freeze function and shimmers.
https://www.audiority.com/shop/grainspace/


----------



## AdamKmusic

I feel like there’s some effects in guitar rig which can achieve similar sounds to that pedal Christian, maybe even more maluable too, obviously having the physical elements is much better than a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## blougui

givemenoughrope said:


> Aren't there one or two contradictions in proclaiming 'you can copy the end result but not the path that got them there'...and then selling us the sample library?
> 
> Nice string sound though...


I rather understood CH implying you can compose the same kind of music HZ is producing - you know, the New Bold thing wéve been hammered since 10 years or so - but you cannot copy the way he produces it, since, hey, you weren’t in the studio beside him ! Hence « We ´ve asked Hans to show and tell us his own very special sauce ».
Most of Mr H rant is about The method is as important as the result.


----------



## Rctec

blougui said:


> I rather understood CH implying you can compose the same kind of music HZ is producing - you know, the New Bold thing wéve been hammered since 10 years or so - but you cannot copy the way he produces it, since, hey, you weren’t in the studio beside him ! Hence « We ´ve asked Hans to show and tell us his own very special sauce ».
> Most of Mr H rant is about The method is as important as the result.



One day it’ll dawn on you that the journey is the fun part...and over 40 Years doing this, I’m still on the journey of improving the method. Brian Eno got pretty far with a DX 7, Beethoven with a piano, and I’ve been doing this sampling thing since the late ‘70s. (No, I’m not going to go on and name every groundbreaker) ...and know, you won’t compose anything like my type of music given the same tools. Just like most composers that use a standard orchestra have an individual voice that is internalized, translated and expressed by the orchestra. I mean -no two people seem to sound the same on something as simple and ‘primitive’ as a Fender Strat. Are you telling me that by letting you have access to my knowledge and Technology of how to put the tools together is to condemn you to sound like me? ...and personally, I keep being somewhat peeved that no one seems to care about the little Comedies like “The Holliday”, “As Good As It Gets” or “Madagascar” I’ve done. Or the ‘quiet’ once like “Twelve Years A Slave”. It’s not all Sturm und Drang, you know... and I remember spending two weeks just trying to get the best players in the world to play ppp samples consistent and in tune. That was 30 Years ago. That’s not a problem for them now. The musicianship has evolved because of the technology. Playing to metronome? Couldn’t really find a drummer 30 Years ago who’d keep steady time and had feel -and the two are not mutually exclusive. And don’t give me that old saw about taking the humanity out of the playing... any musician wants to have the utmost control over their instrument, if it helps them to express themselves more fluidly, effortlessly and emotionally.
....But there are some real twats on this forum


----------



## rottoy

Rctec said:


> One day it’ll dawn on you that the journey is the fun part...and over 40 Years doing this, I’m still on the journey of improving the method. Brian Eno got pretty far with a DX 7, Beethoven with a piano, and I’ve been doing this sampling thing since the late ‘70s. (No, I’m not going to go on and name every groundbreaker) ...and know, you won’t compose anything like my type of music given the same tools. Just like most composers that use a standard orchestra have an individual voice that is internalized, translated and expressed by the orchestra. I mean -no two people seem to sound the same on something as simple and ‘primitive’ as a Fender Strat. Are you telling me that by letting you have access to my knowledge and Technology of how to put the tools together is to condemn you to sound like me? ...and personally, I keep being somewhat peeved that no one seems to care about the little Comedies like “The Holliday”, “As Good As It Gets” or “Madagascar” I’ve done. Or the ‘quiet’ once like “Twelve Years A Slave”. It’s not all Sturm und Drang, you know... and I remember spending two weeks just trying to get the best players in the world to play ppp samples consistent and in tune. That was 30 Years ago. That’s not a problem for them now. The musicianship has evolved because of the technology. Playing to metronome? Couldn’t really find a drummer 30 Years ago who’d keep steady time and had feel -and the two are not mutually exclusive. And don’t give me that old saw about taking the humanity out of the playing... any musician wants to have the utmost control over their instrument, if it helps them to express themselves more fluidly, effortlessly and emotionally.
> ....But there are some real twats on this forum


I think I found your special sauce.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Hey @christianhenson. As a previous advocate of old skool "separate-tracks-for-articulations" - have you had a chance to play with the Logic 10.4 articulation mapping thingy? Any thoughts?


----------



## khollister

Rctec said:


> ...and personally, I keep being somewhat peeved that no one seems to care about the little Comedies like “The Holliday”, “As Good As It Gets” or “Madagascar” I’ve done. Or the ‘quiet’ once like “Twelve Years A Slave”. It’s not all Sturm und Drang, you know...



Some of my favorite scores you have done are not the big action blockbusters but stuff like Green Card, The Preacher's Wife, It's Complicated, The Holiday & Hidden Figures. I am also a huge fan of Interstellar precisely because the music isn't what the average person would expect a Zimmer sci-fi score to be, yet it still plays a huge part in setting the emotional feel of the film. 

I never cease to be amazed at both the sheer volume and diversity of the films and music you are involved with along with the quality and integration of the "little bits" with the film, not the big bombastic bits.

I don't even think Hans sounds like Hans a lot of the time - at least according to what many around here think he sounds like 

Keith


----------



## blougui




----------



## synthpunk

The score to Rain Man was one of the reasons why I got into this.

Christian, too bad about Infinite Jets but perhaps it's just one of those pedals you need to plug a real guitar into (and Leo) to get the best out of.



khollister said:


> Some of my favorite scores you have done are not the big action blockbusters but stuff like Green Card, The Preacher's Wife, It's Complicated, The Holiday & Hidden Figures. I am also a huge fan of Interstellar precisely because the music isn't what the average person would expect a Zimmer sci-fi score to be, yet it still plays a huge part in setting the emotional feel of the film.
> 
> I never cease to be amazed at both the sheer volume and diversity of the films and music you are involved with along with the quality and integration of the "little bits" with the film, not the big bombastic bits.
> 
> I don't even think Hans sounds like Hans a lot of the time - at least according to what many around here think he sounds like
> 
> Keith


----------



## RRBE Sound

I am becoming addicted to this...!


----------



## blougui

Yup, I guess being kind of called a twat by one my favorite film composers and most listened to in all his variety for, what, 20 years, up there with Williams, Thomas Newman or Newton-Howard is something of, well an honnor ? 

As a non native speaking english I was a tad warry my post would be, hum, misunderstood, as I was rather genuily"defending" Mr Henson assertion about the "journey more important than the destination" or "method as essential than the result" and composers trying to sound like the New Bold Zimmer whithout sharing his A to Z knowledge of the craft to achieve such a sound. 

BTW, pling plong's The Weather Man never ceased to amaze me.

But hey, that's the Interweb...


----------



## blougui

Oh, and while I'm disclosing my fanboy side here, to my own disgrace, I must say how much I enjoy Mr Henson vlog : both tone (?) and editing and cinematography and, well, generosity and abundance.
_ps : "rant" has not the meaning I thought it had, ahah.Anyway..._


----------



## fiestared

And don't forget" Video killed the Radio Stars", when this thing arrived, it was like the Beatles are back, for me it's still in my BEST off with : A Whiter shade of Pale, Satisfaction, I'm not in love, God only knows, Good vibrations, all the Beatles, ELO, Earth Wind and Fire, J Brown, etc...


----------



## mc_deli

synthpunk said:


> The score to Rain Man was one of the reasons why I got into this.
> 
> Christian, too bad about Infinite Jets but perhaps it's just one of those pedals you need to plug a real guitar into (and Leo) to get the best out of.


Pitchfactor!


----------



## Valérie_D

Rctec said:


> ...and personally, I keep being somewhat peeved that no one seems to care about the little Comedies like “The Holliday”, “As Good As It Gets” or “Madagascar” I’ve done. Or the ‘quiet’ once like “Twelve Years A Slave”. It’s not all Sturm und Drang, you know...



I have been humming As Good As It Gets since I was 15, one of my favorite or yours!


----------



## Symfoniq

Valérie_D said:


> I have been humming As Good As It Gets since I was 15, one of my favorite or yours!



Driving Miss Daisy and Crimson Tide are permanently lodged in my humming device.


----------



## synthpunk

I don't see Hans responding or mentioning the Trevor Horn days much?



fiestared said:


> And don't forget" Video killed the Radio Stars", when this thing arrived, it was like the Beatles are back, for me it's still in my BEST off with : A Whiter shade of Pale, Satisfaction, I'm not in love, God only knows, Good vibrations, all the Beatles, ELO, Earth Wind and Fire, J Brown, etc...


----------



## blougui

We're completely OT here but if you do some research, Mr Zimmer mentionned something like he was ripped off back in the early Buggles days.


----------



## ghobii

Hans Zimmer was in "Video Killed the Radio Star"?! That's hilarious!


----------



## AdamKmusic

blougui said:


> We're completely OT here but if you do some research, Mr Zimmer mentionned something like he was ripped off back in the early Buggles days.



Must be friends with Trevor Horn still though as he played with him last year I believe


----------



## Rctec

blougui said:


> Yup, I guess being kind of called a twat by one my favorite film composers and most listened to in all his variety for, what, 20 years, up there with Williams, Thomas Newman or Newton-Howard is something of, well an honnor ?
> 
> As a non native speaking english I was a tad warry my post would be, hum, misunderstood, as I was rather genuily"defending" Mr Henson assertion about the "journey more important than the destination" or "method as essential than the result" and composers trying to sound like the New Bold Zimmer whithout sharing his A to Z knowledge of the craft to achieve such a sound.
> 
> BTW, pling plong's The Weather Man never ceased to amaze me.
> 
> But hey, that's the Interweb...


Some of my very best friends are complete twats...and most the time I’m one, too! So welcome to the club of ludicrous assertions, profoundly unprofound and unproven theories, etc! We are hopefully Monty Python’s “The Pope and Michaelangelo’s” Michaelangelos. Now, there was a twat!


----------



## Daniel James

And for the yanks here its pronounced TwAt with a hard A (thats what makes it sound gritty) non of this 'twaaohwt' nonsence you lot say over here in the states.



-DJ

p.s I love that Hans is a German living in the US and is one of the most British people I know! barring Christian of course who i'm sure literally sweats tea haha


----------



## John Busby

Wait... there's an "a" in twot?
must be silent


----------



## Greg

Hows the eurorack journey coming along @christianhenson ? Modules like Clouds & Morphagene blow that silly pedal away. And here's something for the gear lust in you  https://store.strymon.net/magneto/


----------



## Ivan Mayboroda

It seems like "twat" is becoming the new BRAAAAHM thing


----------



## Mornats

Just wait for 8Dio to produce a twat library.


----------



## Kyle Preston

Daniel James said:


>




I’m genuinely happy I watched that.


----------



## Geoff Grace

I think that word has fallen out of favor in the US. I don't recall hearing it used since the seventies.

But then, perhaps I'm traveling in the wrong circles. I've only met *Hans* once.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Rctec

Geoff Grace said:


> I think that word has fallen out of favor in the US. I don't recall hearing it used since the seventies.
> 
> But then, perhaps I'm traveling in the wrong circles. I've only met *Hans* once.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff




Oh, Dear!

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twat


----------



## Kyle Preston

Rctec said:


> Oh, Dear!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twat



That was my risky click of the day - time well spent.


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I'm learning so much about the rock 'n' roll attitude from Hans on this forum!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Rctec said:


> Oh, Dear!
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Twat


Thank you, *Hans*. That certainly fleshed out the meaning for me.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## DavidY

christianhenson said:


> Next up, a new stompbox:


I think the FitBit idea is a good one, and I believe that having other people to compete with/ egg you on, is helpful.

However... am I the only one who thought about the number of times we see CH climbing the local hill/mountain, imagining the number of steps involved, and realised I am *way* below that level in my fitness activities?

Although I may stand some chance of beating CH on the FitBit count of hours' sleep!


----------



## Michel Simons

DavidY said:


> However... am I the only one who thought about the number of times we see CH climbing the local hill/mountain, imagining the number of steps involved, and realised I am *way* below that level in my fitness activities?



Depends on the number of cakes he ate in between those sessions.


----------



## christianhenson

...some very interesting results from my top-end-macs-benchtest


----------



## Andrajas

christianhenson said:


> ...some very interesting results from my top-end-macs-benchtest



thank you for doing this! I'm currently trying to figure out what mac I should go for and this is very helpful


----------



## tav.one

@christianhenson Can you post the specs of your Cylinder?


----------



## N.Caffrey

tav.one said:


> @christianhenson Can you post the specs of your Cylinder?


just watch the end of the video


----------



## tav.one

N.Caffrey said:


> just watch the end of the video


Haha, I saw that and for some reason "didn't see it" and rushed here to ask for that 
Thanks.

And thank you Christian, this really helps a lot.


----------



## ghobii

I find that synths are way more CPU hungry than Kontakt. Using some complex patches in Diva, Serum and Falcon, and I've maxed out with just a dozen or so tracks. And I'm running the 6-core cylinder with 32GB RAM.


----------



## synthpunk

In Diva make sure you have multi-core on and use draft mode most of the time. Newer versions of Serum and Diva have gotten much better for CPU usage as well. Make sure you have updated.



ghobii said:


> I find that synths are way more CPU hungry than Kontakt. Using some complex patches in Diva, Serum and Falcon, and I've maxed out with just a dozen or so tracks. And I'm running the 6-core cylinder with 32GB RAM.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Thanks CH. The one thing that spins my iMac up is a warm summers day. So, perhaps warm your man cave up and run the tests again?


----------



## khollister

It takes 10-15 minutes of 95-100% CPU (as measured via Activity Monitor, not Logic) to speed the fans up at all. And even then is only to about 1500 RPM, not the full speed 2400 RPM that the laptops and recent i7 iMacs do. Furthermore, I rarely see those kind of CPU loads running Logic because you will get clicks & pops due to overrunning the buffer in real-time (the Logic CPU meter pegging) before you get there on the "real" CPU load at the OS level.


----------



## ghobii

synthpunk said:


> In Diva make sure you have multi-core on and use draft mode most of the time. Newer versions of Serum and Diva have gotten much better for CPU usage as well. Make sure you have updated.


Hey thanks, I'm aware of all this. I was just pointing out, that in general, if you want to stress test, synths will get you to the breaking point much faster. Also plugins that try to realistically model tubes and other analog signal flow.


----------



## MPortmann

synthpunk said:


> In Diva make sure you have multi-core on and use draft mode most of the time. Newer versions of Serum and Diva have gotten much better for CPU usage as well. Make sure you have updated.



Always great tips. Thanks!


----------



## Jack Weaver

Christian,

Why not run your current fave monitor as a secondary monitor - _but place it directly in front of you_ in your normal position? Then you can put the iMac Pro w/ it's monitor wherever you like (on your desk, the floor or another room if you are concerned about potential noise?

.


----------



## artomatic

@christianhenson
With the Kontakt instances using the cylinder, is this within Logic or did you use VEP?


----------



## ironbut

Thanks CH!
Very interesting test and very real world-ish IMHO.
I was encouraged the way the "dust bin" hung in there! (have 2012 6 core 5,1 Mac Pro)
Sometimes I think that if I could just get Thunderbolt connections and I'd be happy for a while but who knows what the future of music production has in store.
In any event, cudos for doing this Christian!


----------



## Geoff Grace

I was impressed with the 2013 Mac Pro as well.

In light of this, YouTube tempted me to take my even older Mac Pro out of storage when it put this video into my recommended list tonight. The vlogger essentially gutted a 2009 Mac Pro and remade it into a modern day powerhouse for roughly $1,500 Canadian. 



Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Some news:


----------



## tav.one

Very excited for the @christianhenson Toolkit & all the best for the new leadership

Have you mentioned your Video gear in any of the videos? I've checked many but not all so if you have that info somewhere that would be great.


----------



## Geoff Grace

For those of us who didn't know you'd become a vegetarian, it seems more like three big announcements.

I was a vegetarian for nearly a decade; and I did a poor job of it, not in terms of my dedication—I was steadfast—but in terms of my food choices. This period coincided with my studio rat era, in which we sent runners out for restaurant food twice a day. I ate a lot of pasta, fast food, and texturized vegetable protein; and I gained a lot of weight. In case you're in a similar boat, I recommend hiring someone to prepare a proper vegetarian diet. Think Dean Ornish diet; not restaurant.

Sorry for the gratuitous advice, and best of luck on implementing your choice. Also, congrats on your CEO hire; and I look forward to watching your new sample library process unfold!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## LinusW

I have a few ideas for rare instruments to sample, from folk instruments to special-made stuff.


----------



## blougui

Are you really 40 at SA? Or is 14?
Doesn’t that make SA on top of sample libraries, business wise, with probably East West?
Your business story reminds me of the one of my publisher (books).


----------



## Geoff Grace

LinusW said:


> I have a few ideas for rare instruments to sample, from folk instruments to special-made stuff.


Speaking of special made stuff, I don't believe anyone has sampled the instruments that Harry Partch created. But that may be because they were designed to play microtonal scales and usually only spanned an octave or two.

Nonetheless, a sample library of his creations could be repurposed to cover traditional tunings and creatively expanded upon to cover additional sonic territories.

On another note, I'd also bet that you could collaborate with @charlieclouser on a great funk box (mangled sounds) sample library.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

nearly 50 now!

C


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Some news:




The Eric Choir sounds like it's going to be amazing so I can't wait for that but I am very excited to see what comes about with you developing a sample Library in plain sight. I have some friends that have a decent studio with tall ceilings in the live room (obviously not as decent as Lyndhurst - but not many places are) and I have asked them whether they would be up for trying out some recording sessions (they've never recorded audio for one yet) so I can make a sample library so I am hugely interested in this. I know how to map samples to keys (and round robins) in Kontakt but creating multiple mic positions (which I absolutely want to include) is something I don't have any experience with and because I can have access to a decent sounding live room (and some great players) I definitely want to learn more about this to make use of the natural sound. Basically, I'm sure anything you create is going to be a great help for ideas and making my own libraries for personal use/writing is definitely somewhere I wanna be.

Anyway, thanks again for the video. Exciting man!


----------



## Garry

Great vid as always (from a fellow vegetarian who recently lost 50 pounds, a tip: try the ketogenic diet combined with intermittent fasting; key is low carbs, moderate protein, high fat; check out Thomas DeLauer and Dr. Berg for science-based evidence on YouTube, and the KetoDiet app for recipes).

Thank you for continuing to feed my Whitacre library craving... any day now, right...?

Regarding developing the library in plain sight, what a great idea. Everyone will have their own view of this of course. For me, what I look for in a new library is that it enables me to do something I couldn’t do before. That is, not an incrementally better version of what I already have (I’m sure you weren’t intending this, but another string library would be a good example of this category), but something that adds a new dimension. Not that I think it’s such a great library, but the example of Thrill illustrates the point: the key contribution that library brings is not a subtly better sound, but a novel way of producing and blending sounds that means I produce entirely different pieces than I otherwise would have, because it changes my workflow. I think we are getting to the point that most instruments have now been well sampled, and it’s time for ever increasing natural reproduction not to be the focus - not because that’s not important (it’s THE most important, of course), but because at this point, with so many high quality libraries available, we risk reaching the point of saturation and redundancy. As to exactly what direction this should take, this is where you lead and I follow. Great idea to do this collaboratively - looking forward to the journey.


----------



## fiestared

christianhenson said:


> Some news:



Vegetarian ? welcome to the club, the trick is the "gomasio" I do it myself and it's addictive? I put gomasio in salads, pastas, potatoes etc... so good


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Geoff Grace said:


> For those of us who didn't know you'd become a vegetarian, it seems more like three big announcements.
> 
> I was a vegetarian for nearly a decade; and I did a poor job of it, not in terms of my dedication—I was steadfast—but in terms of my food choices. This period coincided with my studio rat era, in which we sent runners out for restaurant food twice a day. I ate a lot of pasta, fast food, and texturized vegetable protein; and I gained a lot of weight. In case you're in a similar boat, I recommend hiring someone to prepare a proper vegetarian diet. Think Dean Ornish diet; not restaurant.
> 
> Sorry for the gratuitous advice, and best of luck on implementing your choice. Also, congrats on your CEO hire; and I look forward to watching your new sample library process unfold!
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I think becoming a vegetarian is one of the best decisions one can make in his life. Cooking fresh vegatables in a pan is a matter of 10 to 15 minutes and can be a welcome little break from work . So no need for hiring someone as long as a little kitchen is somewhere in reach I would say. Just to encourage those that can’t afford their own chef


----------



## fiestared

fiestared said:


> Vegetarian ? welcome to the club, the trick is the "gomasio" I do it myself and it's addictive? I put gomasio in salads, pastas, potatoes etc... so good


links :
http://www.geniuskitchen.com/recipe/gomashio-toasted-sesame-salt-53039


----------



## jononotbono

Not sure if many people have tried one of these out but I have been borrowing a relatively new Guitar pedal by Mooer called the Ocean Machine (designed by Devin Townsend). It's amazing. Definitely worth checking out and could be an amazing thing to use for a Sample Library. This video shows some of the great stuff it can do (this isn't my video)...


----------



## ghobii

@*christianhenson *I know you're a EX24 guy, but are you planning on doing your library in Kontakt? Seems like it would be more inclusive, and potentially more interesting to see you work through learning that part of the process as well.


----------



## christianhenson

Oh... its gonna be a Spitfire library, so my limited talents will be firmly ring-fenced to recording the stuff!

What I will do is make sure the dark arts are not hidden and film as much as I can of the process without giving away the Nerdular codes.


----------



## jiffybox

@christianhenson I'm on a big Parliament Funkadelic binge this weekend and it made me recall your video with Martin Ware and the praise for George Clinton. Between all the weird interesting things Clinton and crew did with sound and your alleged background in porn soundtracks (?!), this could be a perfect storm of funky and weird. Imagine starting out again and you got a brief to score an epic porn, Zimmer meets Clinton, and you had to use the non-epic tools at your disposal. What would it be? It's the P-Fu*k sound! I suspect it leans to the percussive side of things...

In all seriousness (although I was being a _bit_ serious with that idea), I agree with Garry above that the libraries that tend to give our workflows a bit of a nudge and a 180 are interesting these days of library saturation. If it runs on the new Spitfire engine, maybe something that pushes the boundaries of that platform in ways that can't be done with Kontakt? As Garry also said, you lead I follow. There was so much good news in those 5 plus minutes that I'm still unpacking it all, but I can't wait to see what's next...which is my usual Spitfire/Henson mode, anyway. Onward and cheers!
Geoff (the _other_ Geoff)


----------



## ironbut

I really look forward to your videos CH and this project will put that through the roof!
Just be sure and include Oscar every once in a while (and Rodney during the holidays).


----------



## synthpunk

Make sure you find a source of Iron especially being in a colder climate. You'll be losing this from not having red meat and you do not want to deal with arthritis down the road.

My wife and I started Weight watchers about a year ago without there meals and with hard working out lost 25 lbs. The hard part is keeping it off.

Although walking can be fun and inspirational it often does not burn off enough calories and carbs to be efficient. Look at joining a gym or making a home one and getting a personal trainer and sticking to it.

Also look at the possibility of a standing desk there are many studies that suggest sitting for long periods of time is one of the worst things that can lead to heart disease.

PS with Easter coming in a couple weeks could we see a new character perhaps?


----------



## synthpunk

Pss

Congratulations to Will on his new position.

Christian I will have my thinking cap on this week but as far as your tool kit I would love to see a simple version of your Rhodes bass and perhaps if Olafur will allow it a extensive sampling of his PS - 3100 that could even lead into the next Spitfire synth ?


----------



## Josh Richman

I really enjoyed your work on Tutankhamun, particularly the song Tutankhamun - Tomb Discovery. Perhaps a greatest hits anthology kit? I would love a walk through / break down of the song (vlog style) and an instrument in the character of each style of your major works. A little funk from the early days, a dash of Alien Isolation, Tutankhamun here, scandi there, highlights of your favorite works and so on... 

+1 on the food lifestyle change. It's tough, but very honorable and rewarding on a few different levels.


----------



## Anders Wall

christianhenson said:


> What I will do is make sure the dark arts are not hidden and film as much as I can of the process without giving away the Nerdular codes.


We need the greatest synth-sub-bass available, plenty of nice evolving highs, instruments for melody that are not sampled in octaves. More "Andy F like" content, dry/studio sampled low woods, B.fl, B.clar and Bsn.
In a "artisan" fashion.
For a KIT library a legato-like-patch, shorts would do.
...
And with we need I mean that, I would buy it 
...
Best of luck with your Kit!
/Anders


----------



## Vik

synthpunk said:


> You'll be losing this from not having red meat and you do not want to deal with arthritis down the road.


Here's a comment to an off topic comment: Iron is easy to get without animal meat (or other animal products) - eg from "lentils, chickpeas, beans, tofu, cashew nuts, chia seeds, ground linseed, hemp seeds, pumpkin seeds, kale, dried apricots and figs, raisins, quinoa...."

Also: "Tea, coffee and some substances in plant foods may make it difficult for your body to absorb iron. On the other hand, vitamin C increases iron absorption. Good sources of vitamin C include pepper, broccoli, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, kiwifruit, oranges, strawberries, pineapple, grapefruit and orange juice."

[/offtopic]


----------



## Vik

Regarding announcement #2: IMO there's only one library that SF hasn't made yet and which they IMO need to make, and the idea of developing it while communicating with the buyers of this library while making it sounds like a great. So.....( drum roll...): SF needs a new string library. (!). Based on what I know about the CH's and company's 'taste' (references to Pärt, work with Arnalds, deep respect for Jóhann Jóhannsson, having made a great chamber library, SSS and now the massive HZ library and much more, what's needed IMO is a library which is slightly modular*, and _which is larger than Sable/SCS and smaller than Mural/SSS_. 

With SCS, one often needs to use the transpose trick or other means of layering. SSS is in many ways great, but SCS doesn't really work well as an ideal divisi section for SSS, and it's hard/impossible to make SSS as intimate sounding that many of us sometimes need.

* By modular, I mean that there will be two cello sections, two viola sections and so on. They could be used either alone (they have different sized) or together. 

Ideally, this library should reflect how an ensemble sounds when sitting close to the players, which will be different than just having close (and other) microphones: sitting close to the players and having the players being placed both behind each other and maybe slightly 'wider' than usual will make it easier to hear each player but also give a different kind of feeling of depth, because the sound of the closest player will be clearly more intimate than the sound of the players that's further away. And, ideally, it should be recorded in something smaller than Air Lyndhurst. 

Ideally, this lib should also be recorded with a microphone setup which allows the users to choose between classical placement/panning and more centered panning. 

I've never preordered a library before, but if... no, when someone makes a string library like this, I'll probably just order it whenever it's announced, because it has to become brilliant if it's done the right way/by the right people.


----------



## gpax

You missed a button on your shirt.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Re: the iMac Pro...

Production Expert's James Ivey puts a base level iMac Pro through it's paces, and it comes through with flying colors. (This one is running Pro Tools.)



Best,

Geoff


----------



## The Darris

gpax said:


> You missed a button on your shirt.


This is why we are friends in real life.


----------



## fiestared

Geoff Grace said:


> Re: the iMac Pro...
> 
> Production Expert's James Ivey puts a base level iMac Pro through it's paces, and it comes through with flying colors. (This one is running Pro Tools.)
> 
> 
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff




Impressive ! Thanks for sharing Geoff


----------



## blougui

Well, there ´s hoping that a nearly 10 thousand € computer could handle so much running data - even at 5k€ )


----------



## jononotbono

@christianhenson 

Just rewatching your Mac Pro vs iMac Pro video and wondering what that curved shaped controller is you use? I've noticed a few people in the Spitfire Crib videos using it aswell and it's piqued my interest!


----------



## SpitfireSupport

Hi Luke. I'm not @christianhenson but I can tell you that it's one of these: http://dangerousmusic.com/product/monitor-st/

Ben


----------



## storyteller

Becoming vegetarian has been one of the best and most fulfilling decisions I have made. The first 2-3 months were challenging as the mind and body have to adapt to a new landscape of food choices. But when you figure it out, your entire life becomes so much more positively uplifted in every way. Congrats on the decision @christianhenson!


----------



## jononotbono

SpitfireSupport said:


> Hi Luke. I'm not @christianhenson but I can tell you that it's one of these: http://dangerousmusic.com/product/monitor-st/
> 
> Ben



Thanks Ben. Much appreciated!


----------



## fiestared

storyteller said:


> Becoming vegetarian has been one of the best and most fulfilling decisions I have made. The first 2-3 months were challenging as the mind and body have to adapt to a new landscape of food choices. But when you figure it out, your entire life becomes so much more positively uplifted in every way. Congrats on the decision @christianhenson!


I love animals, and now I can watch them without shame, pain and regret. "Animals love their children too"


----------



## Michel Simons

I too love animals...


----------



## bigcat1969

What I would really like to see being the freebie guy and seeing people with limited resources thrilled over anything orchestral that doesn't sound like complete crap... Is a very basic $99 dollar starter chamber orchestra. Now that would be a challenge. Could you turn a profit? Say 20 instruments between string, brass, woodwind, percussion and keys, and 2000 Spitfire quality samples. 100 samples per instrument. F and P samples and crossfade between them, every other note sampled. Basic sustain, stac and string pizz articulations. Simple scripted legato not recorded legato, your guys are smart enough to make that work.

I don't know your costs or your sales reach, but a $99 orchestra would be a killer starting drug to get all the kids hooked on Spitfire and your new engine...

Non-vegetarians also love animals just in a different way...


----------



## Markus Kohlprath

Vik said:


> Here's a comment to an off topic comment: Iron is easy to get without animal meat (or other animal products) - eg from "lentils, chickpeas, beans, tofu, cashew nuts, chia seeds, ground linseed, hemp seeds, pumpkin seeds, kale, dried apricots and figs, raisins, quinoa...."
> 
> Also: "Tea, coffee and some substances in plant foods may make it difficult for your body to absorb iron. On the other hand, vitamin C increases iron absorption. Good sources of vitamin C include pepper, broccoli, cabbage, Brussels sprouts, kiwifruit, oranges, strawberries, pineapple, grapefruit and orange juice."
> 
> [/offtopic]


It’s interesting how many in the forum turn out to be vegetarians. Maybe we should start a new thread on the topic. 
I had a serious issue with not having enough iron and it went away immediately when I started to drink some special iron juices. So I think it’s good to keep an eye on it. It can really take the power out of you. And we don’t want that to happen to Christian.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

+1 for going vegetarian. I gave up the meat-is-murder thing 13 years ago, a) for ethical reasons, b) it's better for the planet, c) it's healthy, too, I guess, and d) to piss off my American sister-in-law (she’s still pissed off, ha). As a meat lover who dreams to this day of bacon sandwiches, it really wasn't that hard, and I treat it like that other thing from last century—smoking: just go cold turkey and reap the benefits. Thank gawd for alcohol.


----------



## christianhenson

I'm really proud of this one... thanks so much to the 'awesomes'...


----------



## synthpunk

My grandfather was a hard worker, when the government became too intrusive into his life at a certain government agency he left and started his own construction company. He ate, drank, and smoked whatever he wanted (gave up smoking in his 50s) and lived to a very healthy 91 years old .He always used to say the secret to life is enjoying life, taking naps, and living stress free including going to his workshop whenever our grandmother got on his nerves  He yelled at me once or twice my entire life and boy did I deserve it!. Hehehe

-Owner of three dogs (two rescues), house cat (and other barn cats that are not in one house) and two horses we share ownership of.


----------



## LinusW

I go into certain "modes" depending on mood and time.
1. Experimental mode. Sound design. Production techniques.
2. Creating a production from scratch. I might recreate any existing piece of music I think would fit the style of production. No composing, but recording music to not have an empty template.
3. Composing. Whenever inspiration strikes. 
4. Matching a composition and a template. Remove the parts from the template and record track by track in the same style.

Tonight I'm in mode 2. I don't have any deadlines or active projects, so I'm trying out Tundra and blending with SSEVOs.


----------



## PaulBrimstone

christianhenson said:


> I'm really proud of this one... thanks so much to the 'awesomes'...



Phew, I need to slo-mo the Andy Gray section so I can follow it in detail. Very interesting for one, like me, who is trying to make a “modular” template consisting of a routing frame into which I pull saved, preconfigured Kontakt instrument track patches. Thanks Christian!


----------



## synthpunk

This is a great template video who is the first artist showing his template in his Studio ?



christianhenson said:


> I'm really proud of this one... thanks so much to the 'awesomes'...


----------



## jononotbono

It’s a great video and loved the start editing.

Yeah, Jake got me to number every single track for a film I was working on with him in December. It makes it so easy for audio to go straight into a Protools template for Mixing...

It’s also a massive job (and I can’t wait till every single thing I own and use has a number) and I recommend keeping track of what is numbered via Google Sheets. In fact, Google Sheets is so perfect for this I think it was secretly designed purely for this purpose.

Modular template with numbers is definitely a way I’m going.


----------



## Anders Wall

synthpunk said:


> This is a great template video who is the first artist showing his template in his Studio ?


Here you go.




Best,
Anders


----------



## Anders Wall

Freebeeeeeee!
/Anders


----------



## LinusW

Anders Wall said:


>



Hmmm.... Sunday is April 1st. #aprilfools ?


----------



## Anders Wall

LinusW said:


> Hmmm.... Sunday is April 1st. #aprilfools ?


Doesn't make any sense, today is not first of April 

/Anders


----------



## Michel Simons

Anders Wall said:


> Doesn't make any sense, today is not first of April
> 
> /Anders



But this Sunday is.


----------



## Geoff Grace

It's also Easter Sunday. Confusing, isn't it?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Does it get Nerdia?


----------



## Kyle Preston

Oh man, I like that a lot. I'm gonna program a gradient on those puppies and then I'll be cooking with gas!


----------



## synthpunk

Music For Airports Connection ?



Anders Wall said:


> Freebeeeeeee!
> /Anders


----------



## Anders Wall

synthpunk said:


> Music For Airports Connection ?


Haha, sorry @christianhenson saw the tweet without audio on... go figure 
Is it a Eno cover?
Best,
/A


----------



## Garry

christianhenson said:


> Does it get Nerdia?




Totally cool - my wife would hate it, and give me 'the look', which endorses it still further!


----------



## nulautre

Out of curiosity... does anyone know the name of the unboxing song Christian always uses?


----------



## Anders Wall

michelsimons said:


> But this Sunday is.


But the tweet was made on... never mind.
Sure, it’s a prank,what else could it be?
/Anders


----------



## synthpunk

http://www.pianoday.org

Not sure how Piano Day and freebie interprets into April fools day but that's the cuckoo world we live in today I guess.

Now of Christian shows up in a pink bunny costume we might have something!



Anders Wall said:


> But the tweet was made on... never mind.
> Sure, it’s a prank,what else could it be?
> /Anders


----------



## tav.one

synthpunk said:


> My grandfather was a hard worker, when the government became too intrusive into his life at a certain government agency he left and started his own construction company. He ate, drank, and smoked whatever he wanted (gave up smoking in his 50s) and lived to a very healthy 91 years old .He always used to say the secret to life is enjoying life, taking naps, and living stress free including going to his workshop whenever our grandmother got on his nerves  He yelled at me once or twice my entire life and boy did I deserve it!. Hehehe
> 
> -Owner of three dogs (two rescues), house cat (and other barn cats that are not in one house) and two horses we share ownership of.


Bokmarked this as "Pro Life Tips"


----------



## blougui

Î’ld like to know as well.
It reminds me of a french artist who was deep into this oldy sound too - lobe the tight drums.


nulautre said:


> Out of curiosity... does anyone know the name of the unboxing song Christian always uses?


----------



## CT

Hey Christian, this is unrelated to anything recent, but since I know you check in here specifically, would you mind listing off the exact lineup for the brass and wind sections you used on Albion V? I've been itching to know the specifics for a while now, for future orchestration purposes.


----------



## N.Caffrey

miket said:


> Hey Christian, this is unrelated to anything recent, but since I know you check in here specifically, would you mind listing off the exact lineup for the brass and wind sections you used on Albion V? I've been itching to know the specifics for a while now, for future orchestration purposes.


Very interested in this as well!


----------



## husselblum

miket said:


> Hey Christian, this is unrelated to anything recent, but since I know you check in here specifically, would you mind listing off the exact lineup for the brass and wind sections you used on Albion V? I've been itching to know the specifics for a while now, for future orchestration purposes.



+1


----------



## MrHStudio

synthpunk said:


> http://www.pianoday.org
> 
> Not sure how Piano Day and freebie interprets into April fools day but that's the cuckoo world we live in today I guess.
> 
> Now of Christian shows up in a pink bunny costume we might have something!





It sounded like a new toy piano however I did wonder if it was going to be ‘A’ piano sample ie just the one note for April fools...


----------



## christianhenson

Hey folks if you go here: 

https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/christians-grand-piano-gets-felted/

There's all my recent pianos free in both EXS and Kontakt format... and there's also a film about how I made the latest. I'd recommend trying the + finger 8ve down version of the latest I think there's something in that for possible future investigation?

C.


----------



## Garry

christianhenson said:


> Hey folks if you go here:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/christians-grand-piano-gets-felted/
> 
> There's all my recent pianos free in both EXS and Kontakt format... and there's also a film about how I made the latest. I'd recommend trying the + finger 8ve down version of the latest I think there's something in that for possible future investigation?
> 
> C.


Thank you so much Christian. What a wonderful morning reading and listening to these. Happy Piano Day!


----------



## bigcat1969

If you want half second release samples instead of ten second release samples... Nothing else had been changed, shell only.
http://www.mediafire.com/file/07vuz335ap31452/CH_Model_A_Felt_Short_Release.zip

My attempts at shells for the other two. A gentleman had issues with one of them so i pulled them. Found the problem which was a second reverb on the sends. No idea how that got there. Sorry, fixed now. Use at your own risk of course, but they work fine for me.

http://www.mediafire.com/file/b6n6h2734ev88v4/Triple_Felt_Piano.zip
http://www.mediafire.com/file/gxr2t27p9269jpu/CH_Playel.zip


----------



## LamaRose

A heartFelt thanks, Christian... no pun intended... just Felt the need to say it sounds dope.


----------



## ptram

Thank you very much for this gift!

However, I'm still disappointed that no library includes true piano legato!

Paolo


----------



## bigcat1969

Of course one library does don't be ridiculous... If Christian and the mods (all of whom are kind very forgiving people, I hope) here will forgive the intrusion on the thread...
http://www.mediafire.com/file/su65kjrkx8lnw1p/Legato_City_Piano.zip


----------



## kimarnesen

christianhenson said:


> Hey folks if you go here:
> 
> https://www.spitfireaudio.com/editorial/features/christians-grand-piano-gets-felted/
> 
> There's all my recent pianos free in both EXS and Kontakt format... and there's also a film about how I made the latest. I'd recommend trying the + finger 8ve down version of the latest I think there's something in that for possible future investigation?
> 
> C.



Awesome! I might have missed it, but what is the password for the Pleyel Piano download?


----------



## ptram

Big Cat, that's fantastic! I just hope that the developers of major libraries won't miss the opportunity to include this articulation in their collections! Unbelievable how even the best composers are underusing it!

(Sorry for the space taken to the thread. April 1st was too strong a temptation...)

Paolo


----------



## christianhenson

Grumpy:


----------



## synthpunk

christianhenson said:


> Grumpy:



Welcome to the club

Absolutely hilarious story about the director still in stitches!

Ps like the idea of a dirty Library no pun intended with your porn music background

I have a 1928 Wurlitzer baby grand that is pretty bright but I keep around for nostalgia reasons (mother) may try the felt trick soon on it tx

You're looking healthier and like you lost a few pounds Christian keep up the good work


----------



## Garry

Bravo Sir! Breathtaking honesty; comprehensive, considered, and great wisdom. As someone not considering a second career as a media composer, but am undergoing a 2nd career change, I felt that your insights go way beyond only the music industry, and were so invaluable that I have no doubt I will watch this again and again. Truly wonderful. 

Heartfelt thank you.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Garry said:


> Bravo Sir! Breathtaking honesty; comprehensive, considered, and great wisdom. As someone not considering a second career as a media composer, but am undergoing a 2nd career change, I felt that your insights go way beyond only the music industry, and were so invaluable that I have no doubt I will watch this again and again. Truly wonderful.
> 
> Heartfelt thank you.


100% agreed. Informative and eloquent. I don't want to blow too much smoke up your arse CH, but if this music thing goes tits up, you could present on TV.

I'm in no way on the same career level, but I've scratched out a slim living writing music for 10 years now. And I wish I'd seen that video 10 years ago.


----------



## thesteelydane

A very sobering video, as always thanks for your honesty! It definitely hits close to home for me.

I’m one of those in my early 40s dreaming of a second career as a media composer. The one thing I have going for me is that I have been a professional musician all my adult life, worked for 10 years as an orchestral freelancer. I had music in my head though, and over time it became immensely creatively unfulfilling to not get it out, so when I fell in love with a Vietnamese girl, I quit, moved to Hanoi, and began studying film scoring on my own through online lessons and courses, books, transcribing etc. I hope that my background has shaped my taste and esthetic into something useful and unique, but there is a lot to learn. I have a firm grasp on music theory, but still lack real world experience as a composer. First time I ever put music to picture I won 3rd place at a film scoring competition though, so that was encouraging, but to get from there and into a career still seems like a mountain to climb.

I’ve decided the best approach is to try an build an income from library music, so this summer my girl and I are moving back to Hanoi (after 1.5 years in Europe), so I can live as cheaply as possible for the next 3-4 years, while I pump out library music and continue to hone my skills. I get more and more remote session work as a player, so that will be my day job, and the options for orchestral freelancing for extra income around South East Asia are now much better than in Copenhagen. We also don’t plan on having kids, although I’m less certain about it than I used to be.

I know its going to be tough, but not trying is also not an option for me. I did manage to become a concert violinist in my first career, despite very limited natural talent, so I’m hoping I can pull that off again. And I just created my first sample library, who knows what that will lead to.


----------



## LinusW

7m30s to 8m20s is pure gold! 
That’s where I’ve been for so many years. ”It will be better after the current two projects are ready...”


----------



## blougui

@thesteelydane : total kudos to you !

@christianhenson : well, in all honnesty watching quite a few of your excellent "crib" serie, it dawned on me that these talented artists didn't seem "happy" . Or, you know, fullfilled in any way by a job a lot of us dream to have. May be it's out of shyness in front of the camera,or the conversation revolving around technicalities - guess it seldom leads to sighs of joy talking about stemming in Pro Tools, for instance.

But since then - and reading itv here and there - I realized that it is not a enviable career, especially nowadays. But frankly, it all too ressembles many freelance artistic endeavours, say graphic design, writting, drawing-illustration...
Born out of a dream (express yourself via an artistic medium, all in independency), then crawls in the irreductable constraints of mercenary business on a ridiculously tight budget. With the terrifying reasonning behind it :" Well, you live as an artist,no strings attached, you won't _en plus _charge a hefty price for your work will you ?"


----------



## MrHStudio

I thought this video was good although the person who asked the question is probably feeling a bit squashed right now. 

I have been researching the subject for a while as I’m in the same position as the person asking the question although I’ve always been the secondary income in the family so not got to support the family thankfully.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

I will not have kids, not be married (I guess... biggest problem would be kids, good that I can't stand them) and not write for any kind of media - only productionmusic (better deadlines up to none at all, submissions even to big labels often easy, star is the music not the medium it is for, tempo and structure is almost entirely up to you not some picture).
Let's see how that works! 
I'm already at a good start, working on 1 tracks that I'll get 2, $ upfront (+ licensing/sync shares afterwards) with live recordings without having done any networking or any fancy stuff, knowing nothing about theory and working the most basic home laptop in existance. 
Can only get better.  And I'd rather stop and take another job when making music starts feeling solely like work.


----------



## blougui

Lionel : congrats !
What do you mean by Production Music ? Library music ?


----------



## Puzzlefactory

christianhenson said:


> Grumpy:




As someone fast approaching 40 with a mortgage and a little boy. That was pretty depressing. 

Would be interested to know your thoughts on generating an additional income stream from composing, rather than a full on career?


----------



## Richard Wilkinson

A combination of Christian's blogs, Junkie XL & Mike Verta videos and Alain's courses at Scoreclub would've saved me so much money at Uni! I hope Christian appreciates how well-received these videos are. As an aside the cinematography is improving leaps and bounds, although it's hard to make Edinburgh look bad...


----------



## blougui

I think you can sort of the answer yourselves, gents :
The competition is merciless. So one have to be very commited to make some cash. To be commited means having time. So part time is not really an option, here. It's just that it takes soooo long to make a complete living out of it. But when you start with the motivation of being, say, half-time commited, what chance do you have facing a fierce pack of competitors ?

I "know" a musician who considers himself semi retired. That means he only works 35h a week, now. Yes, only on the projects that move him. 

Marginal income may be with some library music ? 'But how long will library music will provide any sort of decent income ?)


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Speaking as someone who comes from an EDM background, this market seems a lot less saturated.


----------



## khollister

I think media composition is, unfortunately, following photography down the road of mediocrity and devaluation. Professional photographers of almost all genres have been marginalized in the last several years due to 2 factors IMHO:
1) A glut of amateur/"semi-pro" practitioners willing to work for rates that are not sustainable for full-time professionals. This is enabled by the wide availability of great equipment and online training at reasonable prices that creates a huge class of folks that can turn out fair quality work much more easily and quickly than in the past.
2) A reduction in the appreciation of photography as art (and the companion reduction in quality expectation) due to demographics and the focus on consuming images via low quality, immediate venues like social media. For many younger folks today, visual art of any type no longer has long term value - it only has a temporary value that revolves around the viewer.

As a result, all but the most high-end commercial and artistic markets are overrun with folks just wanting to make a few bucks to support their hobby and a large market of customers willing to accept low quality work. An example is the wedding photography business has been destroyed except for high-end business run by well-known photographers.

I'm afraid media music may be going the same direction - large numbers of technologically enabled "hobbyists" competing against traditional professional composers/producers at rates that are unsustainable for a career-oriented composer. The corollary is an acceptance of lower quality music (in an artistic sense) for many outlets. 

I am no longer a professional photographer or musician but actively pursue both as hobbies for my (and occasionally others) enjoyment and as a creative outlet. While I am not advocating some elitist approach, I do think folks who decide to do music on a part-time "semi-pro" basis (mostly talking composition/production, not performance) realize what their decisions may be doing to both the business and craft they profess to love.


----------



## blougui

You have watched Mr Henson video, haven't you ?

Revenue is drying up in the field. Music that is. CDs don't do it anymore, neither do vinyl or any mechanical rights music revenue based, so if you're not into live music, you'ld want to give a try at composing for the media.

I was mentionning library music because aspiring VI musicians strive it seems more towards music for picture rather than sheer library music - hence Mr Henson bottom-of-the-list mention of lib music.
And I mentionned it because there's no real deadline, unless you get contracted for an album. It's just you and your output - someone stated on the Soundboard something like 1 or 2 tracks a day !

But it's an overcrowded market as well. Just read the many thread here and there about it, may be. Some professionals even give the numbers - sure, it would be different from one to another but always take the worst case scenario, or not far from it.

Edit : What kollister has said.
I would say it's the same for some kind of journalism : the real stars - cause they're sometimes treated as such - are the "influencers", the Insta people who get invited and paid by brands to have their products showcased and talked about.


----------



## khollister

blougui said:


> You have watched Mr Henson video, haven't you ?



I always watch Christian's videos because, at the least, they are entertaining. Christian's latest vlog was just another confirmation of what I have suspected and witnessed at a distance by someone a lot closer to the "problem" than I am at this point.

It's sad that the ability to create high quality _sounding_ music cheaply and quickly via technology is the very thing that leads to the mediocrity of the art sometimes - there is always a market for cheaper, crappier product :(


----------



## blougui

He's a man of many talents...

(I'ld like now to see him more in the center of Edinburgh. It's not that I don't like open air, mountains, hills,winf and whatever, it's just that I need a little change now  )


----------



## Loïc D

Mid-life ? Check !
No kids ? Check !
No mortgage ? Check !
Organized & sociable ? Check ! (I'm IT project manager)
Stable income ? Check (I'm IT project manager)

Good, I'm in ! You motivated me !

Oh wait ? Talent ?
Ok, when's my next project committee ?... (did I mention I'm IT project manager?...)

@christianhenson : VERY VERY thoughful & insightful video ! Thanks !


----------



## Grizzlymv

Excellent video @christianhenson , which brilliantly summarize the conclusions I've come too earlier this year. I'm 43, working in IT for more than 20 years now and been trying to pursue that dream of transitioning to a media composer career for the past 5 years (writing music since 15 years). Having 2 kids (now 11 and 8), a house and wife wasn't making it easier. 

On the verge of my 40's, I decided to go all in for it. I thought that I would always have regrets if I didn't try it for real. So I did, and got a few gigs here and there, after a while, decided to drop the movie aspect and focus on library/ads/trailer which would be more compatible with my lifestyle. But in the end, to me it came to a point that it made no sense to impose to my wife and kids the consequences of my sacrifices. On top of it, as you so brilliantly highlighted, it slowly became a "fucking job", on top of the daytime job that served to pay the bills. In the process, the fun of the early days slowly went away as I was just doing "work" for others, with all it implies. In the process, knowing more about the business aspect of it and how things are done and dealt with kind of slowly turned me off. Inspiration was harder to find, and in the end, the outcome didn't justify it for me and came to realize that I had a choice to do for myself and for my family. 20 years ago, things would have been different, but I have no regrets. At least, I know I tried hard and gave everything I could. 

Today, I value more my family time with my kids and creating memories with them as time flies so fast. The smile on their face when I spend quality time with them is more rewarding spending that time trying to please individuals in a businesses for very little in return. I'm now back at composing for myself, for the pure fun of writing music and my health and sanity are thanking me now. I started to think about what I really wanted the most. Writing music? getting recognition? work on great projects? and the conclusion was simply writing cinematic music. And I've come to realize that I don't need to be attached to a project to achieve this. I just need an idea, and follow the inspiration that comes with it. No need to over complicate things. No need to restrains things and disagree with those constrains. But more importantly, I can do that in a stress free environment, without having to deal with all the non music related stuff that comes with it. At the end of day, it's a better balance for the me, as I can still enjoy my passion, and enjoy life in general.


----------



## stixman

Great vlog Christian really spot on! ...funny thing watching this is i foresaw this many years ago....so I consciously took the long route (but of course I would have gratefully accepted financial success had it presented itself to me at any point along the way lol) and concentrated on learning the craft and honing studio skills..... now with over 37 years playing drums and producing but not depending on it as a full time career as that can most certainly dampen if not kill your love of music over 33 years later my family unit is still together this is the most important thing!...one crucial point I think you made (amongst many others) in your vlog is to have a backup plan or plan B .....I have so far accrued 28 years of a decent pension pot (early retirement possible in 3 years) from non music related work..... though I still have managed to have toured all over the UK and Europe produced records etc and I have a great studio now and at 52 I still think I’m sitting on a golden egg and the best is yet to come....and with the help I have had from this forum I will very soon be entering the arena to start mixing it up with the very best.......so watch this space....btw did I say I love this forum.


----------



## mc_deli

jiffybox said:


> @christianhenson I'm on a big Parliament Funkadelic binge this weekend and it made me recall your video with Martin Ware and the praise for George Clinton. Between all the weird interesting things Clinton and crew did with sound and your alleged background in porn soundtracks (?!), this could be a perfect storm of funky and weird. Imagine starting out again and you got a brief to score an epic porn, Zimmer meets Clinton, and you had to use the non-epic tools at your disposal. What would it be? It's the P-Fu*k sound! I suspect it leans to the percussive side of things...


I'm so on board with this. 

Not so many chances to talk P-Funk studio on VI-c so... I had the fortune to bump into Michael Hampton (aka Kidd Funkadelic) ten years ago in the a**e end of Australia. I was buying a uke, we chatted, he inspected and approved my purchase. I was a bit starstruck but desperate to ask about George and the studio, so I asked: "how did George get you to those amazing long guitar takes..." Mike's response: "no idea, I was so wasted, I don't remember anything from the 70s!" Ha!

But anyway, amazing CH vids as ever. CH Signature Sampleizm with quirky pianos, glitching beats, whispy strings and bonus nasties please!


----------



## jiffybox

mc_deli said:


> I'm so on board with this.
> 
> Not so many chances to talk P-Funk studio on VI-c so... I had the fortune to bump into Michael Hampton (aka Kidd Funkadelic) ten years ago in the a**e end of Australia. I was buying a uke, we chatted, he inspected and approved my purchase. I was a bit starstruck but desperate to ask about George and the studio, so I asked: "how did George get you to those amazing long guitar takes..." Mike's response: "no idea, I was so wasted, I don't remember anything from the 70s!" Ha!
> 
> But anyway, amazing CH vids as ever. CH Signature Sampleizm with quirky pianos, glitching beats, whispy strings and bonus nasties please!



That is an awesome story, @mc_deli thanks for sharing. And indeed, @christianhenson , we need a CHFunkbox to go with our Fu*kboxes.


----------



## christianhenson

This could start getting quyite boring:


----------



## MrHStudio

HI Christian thanks for your videos,

You have two reverbs for your template the Bricasti and the Fabfilter which you talk about for mobile use do you plan to Double Jug the end result?

Howard


----------



## christianhenson

No its to switch between.... so when I'm fiddling on road it doesn't go arid.... I'm a single jug man until JJ gets his hands on it.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

blougui said:


> Lionel : congrats !
> What do you mean by Production Music ? Library music ?


Well, I don't see this if you don't quote me.  Yes, Library Music - I mostly hear it being called Production Music but it's both a term. Those stories about media composers and the way they have to work (picture dictating musicality) just puts me off so bad, and productionmusic suites me much better from what I've heard and experienced so far.


----------



## Andrajas

DarkestShadow said:


> Those stories about media composers and the way they have to work (picture dictating musicality) just puts me off so bad, and productionmusic suites me much better from what I've heard and experienced so far.



Yes working for film/Tv/games etc is not for everyone. You have put your "composer hat" aside and be more of a storyteller within the field you work with. I personally love that. Music being something greater than just the music is why I love writing this kind of music.


----------



## Lionel Schmitt

Andrajas said:


> Yes working for film/Tv/games etc is not for everyone. You have put your "composer hat" aside and be more of a storyteller within the field you work with. I personally love that. Music being something greater than just the music is why I love writing this kind of music.


Ugh, yea - putting the composer hat aside... already start sweating 
In the end with Productionmusic I can still see the music melting together with a medium, maybe some placements in cool trailers, Docus or TV shows...


----------



## MrHStudio

christianhenson said:


> No its to switch between.... so when I'm fiddling on road it doesn't go arid.... I'm a single jug man until JJ gets his hands on it.



How will the template work? Won’t it be too big for mobile use as It’s designed for the imac pro to be as big as possible?


----------



## ironbut

Interesting stuff CH.
And just because I don't work with templates, it doesn't mean I never will.
I love to learn other folks work-flows.


----------



## synthpunk

Nice barb @ V.I. Control and stare at the beginning Christian 




christianhenson said:


> This could start getting quyite boring:


----------



## nulautre

MrHStudio said:


> How will the template work? Won’t it be too big for mobile use as It’s designed for the imac pro to be as big as possible?













Where there's a will...


----------



## christianhenson

FREEBIES!!!


----------



## goalie composer

christianhenson said:


> FREEBIES!!!



Thanks for sharing, Christian!


----------



## mac

@christianhenson I noticed some of the files you sent back and forth were in mp3 format?


----------



## Garry

Fascinating insight Christian. Thank you. I got a real sense of what the blurry image looked like by the view you gave us through the music. Really great stuff.


----------



## mc_deli

Marvellous thanks.
Quirky Synth 7-driven concept album, working title, Caned and Able, please.

Interested in the detail of the live orchestration. From the "touch of class" of the OA Chamber EVOs in the demo, to the "almost Albion eDNA" vibe of the live recording, is it that you can read each others' minds... what kind of guidance are you giving there to your orchestrator?


----------



## CT

Well, the orchestrator is Ben Foskett, who has been the orchestrator for most of Spitfire's pre-orchestrated material, hasn't he? Presumably he knows those sounds inside and out. Which reminds me....



miket said:


> Hey Christian, this is unrelated to anything recent, but since I know you check in here specifically, would you mind listing off the exact lineup for the brass and wind sections you used on Albion V? I've been itching to know the specifics for a while now, for future orchestration purposes.


----------



## mc_deli

and #83 was great. Thanks.


----------



## jononotbono

Your music is once again great! Sounds so good!

I was going to ask more about Pro Tools (sorry). I'm actually thinking of moving away from OSX and back to PC so I'm at a loss at the minute of what to use for Video syncing. At the minute I use Videoslave which is fantastic but for OSX only. I am wondering, do you use Pro Tools on a dedicated computer and then sync your Music Computer (the new iMac Pro beast) to that computer and run all Reels and (usually) Audio for Film/TV from the "Pro Tools dedicated computer"? Sorry if I have that wrong but I am hoping that is the correct understanding because it means I will turn my current Mac Pro 5,1 into the Pro Tools machine when I go back to the Darkside. Anyway, love the music. Thanks.


----------



## mc_deli

HA! Every film maker should have to watch #85 (temp)


----------



## mc_deli

...and watching #95 again... the honesty is very much appreciated. I can tick a lot of boxes but OMG it's brutal. There's an extension to the "...turned them into an effing job" that I struggle with. Music, and the dream of music, for me has always been about freedom, expression, improvisation and yes, sticking it to the man. Media composing involves shackles, self-control, structure and yes, taking it from the man - just as much as the ad men! 

In connection with that, I'm much more comfortable using a "hub" that is an independent community by musicians for musicians, rather than handing over personal data to a monopolistic ad network. I avoid G/YT as much as possible. They might provide/be the default platforms, but I haven't invested in Alphabet shares and I don't need to help them make more money. Actually I think it is my responsibility as a sane outward looking human to highlight how utterly collectively blind we are to being exploited by the big G. And others. But that's just me.


----------



## ironbut

97 was a real gem!
It's always a good sign when I have rewind over and over again after getting sucked into the music.
It's great to see your thought processes.
And thanks for more freebee's!

I'm sure this has been asked over and over again but any suggestions for a general purpose bow for metals and anything that isn't strong enough to resist my advances?
I seem to remember someone saying that a cheap cello bow is a good starting point.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Saxer

Thanks again CH for sharing all the knowledge and sounds!


----------



## christianhenson

I recommend checking out the comments beneath this vid, I give about 20% of the knowledge vs contributors who know what life is like in 2018!


----------



## mc_deli

Nice one. And amazing that you are close to 100 of these. It's brilliant stuff.
Something special for #100 - treat yourself?


----------



## mc_deli

"I couldn't get arrested as a media composer"... at last we have some common ground!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

What happened to the other post slagging off audionetwork...?


----------



## rottoy

mc_deli said:


> Something special for #100 - treat yourself?


'82 Chateau Margaux perhaps?


----------



## jononotbono

mc_deli said:


> "I couldn't get arrested as a media composer"... at last we have some common ground!



I know right. Haha!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

So should you give a track a name at all? 

Wouldn’t it be better to just name things like “epic hybrid orchestral track #5” or “emotional piano piece #4” etc etc...?


----------



## MatFluor

Puzzlefactory said:


> So should you give a track a name at all?
> 
> Wouldn’t it be better to just name things like “epic hybrid orchestral track #5” or “emotional piano piece #4” etc etc...?



Depends where you want to go 

e.g. look at AudioJungle:





and then something like Warner Chappell:






Seems like the Royalty Free Walmart sites are high on the descriptive title, whereas a giant like Warner Chappell gives more emphasis to the Track description


----------



## NoamL

Worked on me, I had to go check it out to see what "dangerous science" sounds like!


----------



## christianhenson

Here's a bumper crop:



Get string library free here: http://www.thesteelydanestrings.com/?... 
The two starter mod systems Alek's suggested: http://bit.ly/2vjbfwh 
Get your modular synths from these guys: https://www.rubadub.co.uk/ 
Unedited version of Nicolaj's video: https://youtu.be/Z05U2SvWV2c 
Unedited version of chat with Aleks: https://youtu.be/ivsE4R26zIQ


----------



## storyteller

nulautre said:


> Where there's a will...


Didn't know if this was real or not... until I found this: . Color me surprised.  I like it actually...


----------



## J-M

Is a modular system the king of divorceware?


----------



## thesteelydane

If one of the Kontakt wizards here wants to help me make a Kontakt version of my freebie, let me know.


----------



## christianhenson

I had a mid life modular clause written into the pre nup.


----------



## Kyle Preston

thesteelydane said:


> If one of the Kontakt wizards here wants to help me make a Kontakt version of my freebie, let me know.



When do you need it by? I'm stupid-busy for the next two days. After that, I'd love to help out, based on what I'm hearing, don't think it'll take long at all


----------



## thesteelydane

The sooner the better, but I’m grateful for any help, when ever you have time. It’s not complicated at all.


----------



## ironbut

Thanks steely!
Cool site!


----------



## Kyle Preston

Alright, here's a quick and dirty Kontakt version. Couple things:


Unless I'm crazy, I'm noticing some phase issues between mics, so I started with the fars only and they sound pretty tasty right now
Rather than spend too much time satisfying my OCD with the phase stuff, I started new groups for the close mics for anyone else who wants to take a crack at blending these (the mid and close mics are included in a separate folder). I think it'd be cool to have mic option sliders in the GUI. (I'm not sure I'm ninja enough to do that but I'll try)
Anywho, thanks for these samples @thesteelydane, they sound very alive and beautiful .


----------



## thesteelydane

Kyle Preston said:


> Alright, here's a quick and dirty Kontakt version. Couple things:
> 
> 
> Unless I'm crazy, I'm noticing some phase issues between mics, so I started with the fars only and they sound pretty tasty right now
> Rather than spend too much time satisfying my OCD with the phase stuff, I started new groups for the close mics for anyone else who wants to take a crack at blending these (the mid and close mics are included in a separate folder). I think it'd be cool to have mic option sliders in the GUI. (I'm not sure I'm ninja enough to do that but I'll try)
> Anywho, thanks for these samples @thesteelydane, they sound very alive and beautiful .




Thank you so much, I’ll check this out when I get home. There shouldn’t be any phase issues other than what occurs naturally in a real section. It’s 30 unique recordings mixed down to 9 “dynamic layers”, so they’re not mic perspectives in the traditional sense, just a trick to go from 3 Nicolajs to 30 Nicolajs.


----------



## LinusW

nulautre said:


> Where there's a will...







...and there's a Starbucks nearby.


----------



## thesteelydane

Kyle Preston said:


> Alright, here's a quick and dirty Kontakt version. Couple things:
> 
> 
> Unless I'm crazy, I'm noticing some phase issues between mics, so I started with the fars only and they sound pretty tasty right now
> Rather than spend too much time satisfying my OCD with the phase stuff, I started new groups for the close mics for anyone else who wants to take a crack at blending these (the mid and close mics are included in a separate folder). I think it'd be cool to have mic option sliders in the GUI. (I'm not sure I'm ninja enough to do that but I'll try)
> Anywho, thanks for these samples @thesteelydane, they sound very alive and beautiful .



This is lovely, and thanks for putting logo on it - nice work! If you have time, could I talk you into making a version that is more like my vision for the EXS version? Where the soft strumming fades in first (back to front), then the pizzicato and then the stick? I assume you watched the full version of my vid?


----------



## Kyle Preston

Ahh, I see what you're trying to do now. Should be easy to set up in Kontakt - I'll PM you when it's finished so we're not blowing up CH's thread.

edit: it's finished


----------



## christianhenson




----------



## LinusW

#100 Yeah, congrats!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Your blog is regularly both entertaining and educational, *Christian*. Congratulations on the milestone!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Garry

I have to instantly watch these the moment they're released - really compelling stuff - I hope it blossoms into something even bigger. I'm not a media composer (just a hobbyist), but much of Christian's observations whilst useful to me in my hobby, can also be extrapolated to my own line of work.

Thanks Christian for the 100 videos - incredibly useful, insightful, helpful, humbling and entertaining. Hope to see 100 more...


----------



## Daniel James

Great video Christian! thankyou for all the effort.

-DJ


----------



## NDRU

30++ years of experience compressed into less than 15 minutes! Trying not to forget these 100.. This is such a great meditative experience to listen to Christian. To be disciplined, stay consistent, and stay loving.. 

Thank you Christian!


----------



## mc_deli

LIKE


----------



## tehreal

"Don't be a musical racist." Omg thank you for saying that. Whenever I hear that in a score it's just cringe city.


----------



## givemenoughrope

tehreal said:


> "Don't be a musical racist." Omg thank you for saying that. Whenever I hear that in a score it's just cringe city.



The "no saxophones" thing sounds a bit ...iffy. Find legit players that use a C*, don't close mic them and never admit to the director that they are saxophones...just say "woodwinds." If most composers had any clue what tones you could get out of a saxophone they'd use them all the time.


----------



## Saxer

givemenoughrope said:


> The "no saxophones" thing sounds a bit ...iffy. Find legit players that use a C*, don't close mic them and never admit to the director that they are saxophones...just say "woodwinds." If most composers had any clue what tones you could get out of a saxophone they'd use them all the time.


Haha, I missed the point "don't make jazz"  Like the hidden saxophones you can get away with it when not calling it what it is and make it unobstrusively. But it stays risky!


----------



## christianhenson

Yeah I just did alt versions of of a whole bunch of stuff using Saxes and the client rejected all...


----------



## jononotbono

It's a great video but on the "don't listen to film music" point. I listen to film music. For someone like me starting out, I think it's really important to know what is going on at the moment. It's been valuable to have something to talk about when a director has spoken about music in different films and more importantly when I have worked with some other composers and they are having to reference certain films. I also listen to it for enjoyment just like I do music from many eras and as many genres as possible. Even the stuff on Capitol FM.


----------



## Loïc D

Smash "Like" button ? Really ? LOL
Midlife crisis ? Really ? lol lol

Shall I point out that every point you made are also absolutely relevant when working outside entertainment industry too ? 

This is brilliant and I shall print out few of them on a poster for my IT teams. 
(of course, your advices are royalty-free, aren't they ?...)


----------



## mac

jononotbono said:


> It's a great video but on the "don't listen to film music" point. I listen to film music. For someone like me starting out, I think it's really important to know what is going on at the moment. It's been valuable to have something to talk about when a director has spoken about music in different films and more importantly when I have worked with some other composers and they are having to reference certain films. I also listen to it for enjoyment just like I do music from many eras and as many genres as possible. Even the stuff on Capitol FM.



Me too, always have, I love it. I'll switch from Machine Head, to the Moon soundtrack, then onto a bit of Avicii (RIP). I think maybe 'don't *just* listen to film music' might have been what he meant.


----------



## jononotbono

mac said:


> Me too, always have, I love it. I'll switch from Machine Head, to the Moon soundtrack, then onto a bit of Avicii (RIP). I think maybe 'don't *just* listen to film music' might have been what he meant.



Yeah sure. Just listening to film music would be a terrible thing. There's so much out there!


----------



## christianhenson

...and here's 101:


----------



## givemenoughrope

christianhenson said:


> Yeah I just did alt versions of of a whole bunch of stuff using Saxes and the client rejected all...



Well that's a burn. But to me (and probably Saxer up there) the range of saxophone tones is as wide as the guitar. Just saying...


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> ...and here's 101:



Sandy is a LEGEND Love that guy! He always gets me right!


----------



## Loïc D

Congrats for creating a team with such a positive state of mind. That’s priceless.
Keep up the good work !


----------



## blougui

jononotbono said:


> It's a great video but on the "don't listen to film music" point. I listen to film music. For someone like me starting out, I think it's really important to know what is going on at the moment. It's been valuable to have something to talk about when a director has spoken about music in different films and more importantly when I have worked with some other composers and they are having to reference certain films. I also listen to it for enjoyment just like I do music from many eras and as many genres as possible. Even the stuff on Capitol FM.


I've heard it and read it elsewhere.
I believe the idea is these A list composers,or even B list or whatever you call them, aren't listening to film music _in isolation_. Film music is made for... movies. They have the ears to hear them and appreciate them (or not) while watching a flick,which is the primary goal of film music. And soundtrack records are edited so it's almost never exactly what's on screen or rerecorded or remixed. They don't stand that much without the images, dialogues, sound FX.

There's so much to hear and be influenced, inspired by...


----------



## packetslave

Where I work (a certain large search engine), the dress code is literally “yes, you must wear clothes of some sort”


----------



## christianhenson

jononotbono said:


> It's a great video but on the "don't listen to film music" point. I listen to film music. For someone like me starting out, I think it's really important to know what is going on at the moment. It's been valuable to have something to talk about when a director has spoken about music in different films and more importantly when I have worked with some other composers and they are having to reference certain films. I also listen to it for enjoyment just like I do music from many eras and as many genres as possible. Even the stuff on Capitol FM.



I think it is safe to say that we all absorb film music, this is by watching films! but am speaking in terms of cultural enrichment. If you had 20 minutes x 5 travelling on the Tube a week, the only opportunity to immerse yourself into the warm bosom of our western music heritage I strongly feel that 20 minutes listening to Berio's Sinfonia is a far more enriching experience than listening to I don't know the score to Meet Joe Black. The problem I have when listening to demos sent to me is that it is clear all people are doing is studying film scores and not studying the masters from which they're derived. There are naturally exceptions to this, I still think studying the Planets by Holst would be more enriching than JW's Star Wars, but would argue that his score for Close Encounters is a 20th century masterpiece. It is no different from studying screenwriting, do you think professors recommend that students spend their spare time enriching themselves with the screenplay to Finding Nemo over Moby Dick? Ofcourse it is valuable to study the character and thematic arc of FN in context but for literary value, to absorb the right ingredients from which to develop your craft I feel you have to go up a cultural notch and draw from the reference points from which they're derived.


----------



## Ron Kords

There's definitely some film we should all be listening to - Mica Levi etc...


----------



## Jeremy Gillam

I think our ability to perceive beauty is almost an additional sense, and we have to train and cultivate it as much as any of our other senses. And this is where exposing ourselves to great art (not only in music) is important. You are what you eat!


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> I think it is safe to say that we all absorb film music, this is by watching films! but am speaking in terms of cultural enrichment. If you had 20 minutes x 5 travelling on the Tube a week, the only opportunity to immerse yourself into the warm bosom of our western music heritage I strongly feel that 20 minutes listening to Berio's Sinfonia is a far more enriching experience than listening to I don't know the score to Meet Joe Black. The problem I have when listening to demos sent to me is that it is clear all people are doing is studying film scores and not studying the masters from which they're derived. There are naturally exceptions to this, I still think studying the Planets by Holst would be more enriching than JW's Star Wars, but would argue that his score for Close Encounters is a 20th century masterpiece. It is no different from studying screenwriting, do you think professors recommend that students spend their spare time enriching themselves with the screenplay to Finding Nemo over Moby Dick? Ofcourse it is valuable to study the character and thematic arc of FN in context but for literary value, to absorb the right ingredients from which to develop your craft I feel you have to go up a cultural notch and draw from the reference points from which they're derived.



Well I can't disagree with anything you have just said. I completely agree. But you are not the first person that has said "Don't listen to film music". I remember there was a discussion on the Hollywood Roundtable and the composers said the same thing. Clarifying that you are speaking in "terms of cultural enrichment" is helpful especially for anyone that may just hear you say that (or anyone else that is successful) and think "WTF is he talking about? The score to Porky's changed my life". 

And yeah, Moby Dick is an amazing read. Life changing. But lay off Nemo man. It's got a lot of pretty pictures in it and sometimes that's all I want to look at when hungover.


----------



## christianhenson

Ha ha ha... I think the reason so many composers say DFLTFM (don't f**king listen to film music) is because we fear for the gene pool and if all we do is copy each other we're gonna start having kids with close set eyes and tiny foreheads. Totally agree on Mica Levi, or do I... is her output when NOT applied better than when it is (and hacked to pieces like it was on Under The Skin)? 

As another thought, I spoke to a composer today who said there's a distinction to be had, Deadpool is a MOVIE, English Patient is a FILM... its an interesting concept I think.


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> Deadpool is a MOVIE, English Patient is a FILM... its an interesting concept I think.


One is a flipbook, the other one is a zoetrope?


----------



## Ron Kords

christianhenson said:


> Ha ha ha... I think the reason so many composers say DFLTFM (don't f**king listen to film music) is because we fear for the gene pool and if all we do is copy each other we're gonna start having kids with close set eyes and tiny foreheads. Totally agree on Mica Levi, or do I... is her output when NOT applied better than when it is (and hacked to pieces like it was on Under The Skin)?
> 
> As another thought, I spoke to a composer today who said there's a distinction to be had, Deadpool is a MOVIE, English Patient is a FILM... its an interesting concept I think.


Too true! Think I read in a Miles Davis autobiography that he never really listened to 'other' music for fear of the same...


----------



## christianhenson

... something us grumpies talk about all the time:


----------



## Geoff Grace

How do you do it, @christianhenson? You were just here in LA 48 hrs ago (it was great to meet you and visit, by the way); and already, you've released two vlogs since returning home after a 12-hour flight! My hat's off to you, sir.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

...with sacks of the very finest cocaine.

But seriously business lounges have lost their allure for me, so they become pleasantly capacious edit suites.

Thanks for kind words.

C x

PS did you not notice I totally ghosted this one out?


----------



## Geoff Grace

christianhenson said:


> PS did you not notice I totally ghosted this one out?


I notice you had a little help from your friends—Dru Masters and @Paul Thomson. All three of you contributed great advice!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> because we fear for the gene pool and if all we do is copy each other we're gonna start having kids with close set eyes and tiny foreheads.



Talk about a much needed motivational "pep talk" to get me to move off the Isle of Wight... but then you go and mention Anthony Minghella. Now I'm torn! Haha!

To me, there does feel like a difference between the term "Movie" and "Film" but then I can't tell if that's just some kind of elitist branding and in fact they just mean the same thing. The difference being that some are shit and others are masterpieces. Jury is out on that one for me.

If it wasn't for Under the Skin I wouldn't have even found Mica Levi's music. Well, I might have eventually (providing she went onto compose for more films after Under the Skin) but it certainly made me find her music quicker in my life and that's a very good thing. I had a pitch for a video game last year and one of the references was Under the Skin (Lipstick to Void). I listened to that score so much at that time and weirdly enough, Spitfire released LCO Strings which encapsulates that entire musical vibe. Amazingly on point! Shame you released it a month after my pitch was due. Selfish Spitfire.

I'd be interested in a video on what you think is absolutely essential film music to listen to. I'm sure if you made a video on essential music to listen to (outside of film music) then you'd be able to stream off piece after piece but could you do the same with film music? I'll be kind. Only your top 100 pieces! Haha!

Guess I'll watch your latest one then.


----------



## jononotbono

Whilst I’m here. I would actually prefer to see a video on your top 100 pieces of music (of all time) that you consider essential listening.

But the film music list would probably be more fun. If, of course, you can handle that type of online subjective backlash. Haha!


----------



## Kony

jononotbono said:


> If it wasn't for Under the Skin I wouldn't have even found Mica Levi's music. Well, I might have eventually (providing she went onto compose for more films after Under the Skin)


Mica went on to compose for Jackie and got an Oscar nomination for it btw


----------



## Garry

jononotbono said:


> Whilst I’m here. I would actually prefer to see a video on your top 100 pieces of music (of all time) that you consider essential listening.
> 
> But the film music list would probably be more fun. If, of course, you can handle that type of online subjective backlash. Haha!


Such a great idea - +1 from me.


----------



## jononotbono

Kony said:


> Mica went on to compose for Jackie and got an Oscar nomination for it btw



Yeah, I was speaking in a past tense.


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks again for any of you who were there...


----------



## chrisr

you are going straight to the tower for even saying that.


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks to you all...


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi

Hopefully it wasn't only me that read further into the Jaffa cake... "WE ARE...............JAFFANE" - new library name?

Nope, we are one. Makes more sense!


----------



## christianhenson

New HQ and Mic Shootout:


----------



## fretti

christianhenson said:


> New HQ and Mic Shootout:



Where can I apply for a job in your new rooms? Am sure you guys will build a beautiful HQ as with everything you do


----------



## jononotbono

Curious to know what the Lav Mic is like in a windy environment and I also prefer the sound of the Lan Mic for when you are outside. It may seem like it's ADR'ed but the clarity it gives and therefore the option for you just to speak normally definitely makes it a good choice.

The new Spitfire development looks outstanding. Will Spitfire hire any new composers to work there? And if so, what is the process for someone to apply to work for Spitfire? Just being curious.


----------



## fretti

jononotbono said:


> The new Spitfire development looks outstanding. Will Spitfire hire any new composers to work there? And if so, what is the process for someone to apply to work for Spitfire? Just being curious.



https://www.spitfireaudio.com/careers/

Probably just write an unsolicited application when you have enough professional experience/education and projects done already. Maybe you can work from time to time on demos for them as a freelancer 
(at least thats what most professors at my university tell us...)


----------



## christianhenson

Yes we love to meet exceptional people and make room for them when they are truly exceptional. So Oliver approached me at a seminar, and Homay, she reached out to us directly as well.


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> Yes we love to meet exceptional people and make room for them when they are truly exceptional. So Oliver approached me at a seminar, and Homay, she reached out to us directly as well.


Does one have to know the Lydian flat 7 to qualify as exceptional?


----------



## Michel Simons

christianhenson said:


> Yes we love to meet exceptional people and make room for them when they are truly exceptional. So Oliver approached me at a seminar, and Homay, she reached out to us directly as well.



Does exceptionally untalented also count?


----------



## ghobii

I would highpass the lav slightly, to make it feel less "close".


----------



## christianhenson

how i make vlogs:


----------



## fretti

christianhenson said:


> how i make vlogs:



Wow! Really love your landscape recordings! Even though it‘s just a few seconds here, but these are always beautiful
Really inspires me to finally travel through the UK (and not just always to London)


----------



## ironbut

Yup,..
We're all coming to Edinburgh!


----------



## christianhenson

Some rare BTS here:


----------



## Geoff Grace

Nice! The forum is already abuzz about the session.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> Thanks to you all...



5.5k comments!
...the comments here!


----------



## christianhenson

What is your fave all rounder?


----------



## LamaRose

Homay was a good find for you guys... thanks for the email link to her Pickles piece... really outstanding composition:



Is she doing the vocals?


----------



## mc_deli

Painting by numbers. Where do you draw the line?


----------



## christianhenson

Jake came up with a classic game for us to all play... do pricey reverbs really make THAT much difference???


----------



## D Halgren

christianhenson said:


> Jake came up with a classic game for us to all play... do pricey reverbs really make THAT much difference???



Hey Christian, I mentioned it on the YouTube comments as well, but could you throw the Relab verbs into the mix on the next one? Thanks, and thanks for all the insight.


----------



## christianhenson

Same as above, but even more nerdy...


----------



## rottoy

Someone's improving their colour grading skills, very nice!


----------



## Daniel James

rottoy said:


> Someone's improving their colour grading skills, very nice!



LUTs + Good lighting for the win! 

-DJ


----------



## rottoy

Daniel James said:


> LUTs + Good lighting for the win!
> 
> -DJ


Quite, you shouldn't have to do much in post if you've already lit up the scene well.


----------



## Old Timer

Very cool shoot-out. I'm glad that the only third-part reverb I can afford (Valhalla Room) actually did pretty well. We have so much to choose from these days! When I think back to recording on a Tascam 144 with one mic and a Memory Man delay... sigh... (but I did enjoy myself)


----------



## Geoff Grace

How about that? @christianhenson picked my two go-to reverbs for the final. Makes me feel a little better that I haven't sprung for the expensive hardware. That said, they all sounded good. We're really spoiled for choices now.

I'm not surprised that Lexicon still hasn't lost its appeal. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tmhuud

I agree with Jake. Would probably be a very different story if applied to tails.


----------



## christianhenson

Not that I'm bitter or anything:


----------



## Puzzlefactory

christianhenson said:


> Jake came up with a classic game for us to all play... do pricey reverbs really make THAT much difference???




Interesting that the one preferred in Hollywood right now has a very similar sound to Valhalla Room.


----------



## LinusW

christianhenson said:


> Jake came up with a classic game for us to all play... do pricey reverbs really make THAT much difference???


Thank you @christianhenson , I would really like a dry file too for comparison with other reverbs like Softube TSAR-1, Propellerhead RV7000, D16 Toraverb, kilohearts Reverb, Rob Papen RP-Verb 2 and others...


----------



## redlester

It probably marks me down as a cloth-eared heathen, but I REALLY like the RC24 and RC48 reverbs in Komplete (which aim to emulate Lexicon). Those two and the extremely affordable Waves H-Reverb seem to cover all I need at the moment. They never seem to warrant much mention though in these kind of discussions.

Also, am assuming Christian you don't bother with the UAD stuff? I must admit the demos of the UAD version of the AMS RMX-16 give my GAS the hots...


----------



## LinusW

redlester said:


> I REALLY like the RC24 and RC48 reverbs in Komplete


They are really bang for the buck. The emulation geniuses at Softube made them for NI. RC48 is the Lexicon 480, yes, and RC24 is Lexicon 224.


----------



## MisteR

christianhenson said:


> Jake came up with a classic game for us to all play... do pricey reverbs really make THAT much difference???




Loved the shoot out. I was on the edge of my seat. Very funny and interesting. Christian, if you find R2 has more character than you prefer you might look at Exponential Audio’s PhoenixVerb (or NIMBUS) which is meant to be as transparent as possible (like “real” space). 

Worth noting that both of the victors, Lexicon and R2, were written by Michael Carnes.
Here is an interesting geek-out interview with Carnes from 2013:

https://www.pro-tools-expert.com/home-page/2017/12/6/interviews-from-the-archive-michael-carnes

Highlights include him weighing in on hardware vs. software, convolution vs. algorithmic, and speaking about what reverb really is and what are ears are really doing when we perceive it. I learned a bunch.

Thanks for the shootout, I second the notion it would be fun to test the original stem on some other reverbs.


----------



## christianhenson

...and here's something that I'm hoping to drag me away from my DAW


----------



## oks2024

@christianhenson : Great video, I'm really interested to see what you are going to do with a modular synth !

I also started building mine almost a year ago, starting with a Mother 32 and then buying PCB and components to build modules. The DIY way is slower, but I learned a lot !
In my case the "box" is an Ikea nightstand ("rast") and most of the module panels are 3d printed, so it's not really pretty, but it's fun 








Also, in your video you mention Synthrotek. I don't know if you are aware but this is not the company with the best reputation in the eurorack world. Last year the owner wanted to make a joke using a Picture of Weinstein, people told him that it was not really funny, and he ended up insulting customers on facebook and reddit, with the account of the company.
You can have a look here if you want: 

I don't say that you should not buy Synthrotek stuff, I mean, everyone spend their money where they want, but as you said you are discovering the modular world, I was thinking that you might have not heard about this guy.


----------



## Jack Weaver

CH -

Really enjoying your journey into Eurorack territory. Keep up the Monday vids on it. 

Been doing the same here. Pretty exciting what can be done with the technology. Lots of different directions to go with it. 

.


----------



## christianhenson

Here JJ and I come at questions from different angles, the engineers viewpoint vs the composer's one:


----------



## blougui

about Modular Monday :
You lost me when you said something along the lines of "I need to go back to modular to understand how synthesis works", when you have such simple and great machines around you to learn what does what,in a quite logical fashion. 
It rather sounded to me like looking for reasons and excuses to grab some divorceware  
Or may be I got it all wrong in the 1st place, English not being my native language ?


----------



## christianhenson

Hope this answers some questions and presents a case in the "for" camp:


----------



## CGR




----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> Hope this answers some questions and presents a case in the "for" camp:



Regarding the GUI of LABS being clean and minimalistic, I'm all for it.
But if the knobs will never change as the UX software line expands,
why not have small indicators with "CC#1" and "CC#2" that flash up as you use them?
That way the easily irritated part of the demographic will be sated, for peace of mind.
I'm sure there's a way to incorporate that without it being detrimental to the otherwise wonderful design.


----------



## RTorresJrMusic

christianhenson said:


> Hope this answers some questions and presents a case in the "for" camp:




Love these videos. I get a lot out of them. Does a lot of things the same way I do.


----------



## ism

christianhenson said:


> Hope this answers some questions and presents a case in the "for" camp:




My new favourite Interaction Design rant.


----------



## Ron Kords

christianhenson said:


> Hope this answers some questions and presents a case in the "for" camp:



Wish I was in a position where I had to ignore the haters 

Keep cracking on...you’ll outrun ‘em


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> Hope this answers some questions and presents a case in the "for" camp:




Thank you and all at Spitfire for the free Labs libraries. incredibly generous. Ten years ago, I couldn’t have dreamt of being able write music with the instruments I have bought from Spitfire. Also, your You Tube videos are excellent too. Very educational and highly amusing at times.


----------



## Geoff Grace

@christianhenson, thanks for letting us in on your mindset and goals for your new plugin. As you observed about the resulting criticism when the Apple Store first hit the brick-and-mortar scene, the mixed reaction here may be par for the course. I like your goal of being able to get symphonic timbres into as many hands as possible, and I wish you the best success in meeting that end.

I hope in the din of the VI-Control response, the positive comments are registering with you as well as the negative ones. We are not of one singular voice. I realize that a punch in the nose garners more attention than a pat on the back, but those pats are here if you take a second look.

Like with all change, I expect that most people will get used to the new interface and grow to like it as it evolves and becomes more robust. It's my hope that you'll eventually add an expert mode, as Apple has done with Logic Pro (although they did it in reverse, as the expert mode came first); but I'm content to give it a try and see how it works for me as is.

Here's to your continued growth and progress!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

On a lighter note, I had a good laugh at your monkey's bum analogy. I always thought that fame was like being the disc in a skeet shooting match, but this works along the same line.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## procreative

Geoff Grace said:


> As you observed about the resulting criticism when the Apple Store first hit the brick-and-mortar scene



Interesting anecdote off topic. I used to do some work for Apple ages back. It was about 95/96 in the Gil Amelio days just before the Jobs second coming. They were trialling ideas for an Apple store.

So having worked on a few design jobs for Apple Europe, I got asked to work on the "graphics". Excited I trundled over to Paris at the crack of dawn to meet them and their chosen interiors guy an eccentric Australian called Marc Newson (his offices were in a run-down back street in Paris and the meeting room consisted of some upturned packing crates - amusing to see the Apple suited execs have to sit on those).

Anyway, internally I died when I got the corporate guidelines.

1. Font - had to be Helevetica Neue Black
2. Colour - had to be black

No icons, no colour coding, no images. Just black helvetica neue signs. Thats all I did and got paid £30 per hour to do that (this is over 20 years ago). Money was good but couldn't understand why they needed me to do it.

The madness of working to corporate guidelines (sometimes).


----------



## ironbut

jononotbono said:


> Thank you and all at Spitfire for the free Labs libraries. incredibly generous. Ten years ago, I couldn’t have dreamt of being able write music with the instruments I have bought from Spitfire. Also, your You Tube videos are excellent too. Very educational and highly amusing at times.



I'm with jono!
I also hope that other companies take a cue from Spitfire and others who have learned to spread their good fortune to others in need.
That is how things should work in this wacky world of ours.


----------



## christianhenson

I get a bit porny, apols in advance:


----------



## Alex Fraser

christianhenson said:


> I get a bit porny, apols in advance:



Yeah, I was firmly in the other camp with my Akai 5000. The studio I worked in had an Emu E64 and I never touched it on principle.


----------



## ptram

Methods to make actors realize all day long in porn looks useful for musicians, too.

So, Spitfire Audio was founded by a good boy (Paul, grown as an organ player at the church) and a bad boy (Christian, involved in all sorts of shady businesses). Now I understand why these libraries sound so hellish divine!

Paolo


----------



## Geoff Grace

ptram said:


> So, Spitfire Audio was founded by a good boy (Paul, grown as an organ player at the church) and a bad boy (Christian, involved in all sorts of shady businesses). Now I understand why these libraries sound so hellish divine!


Sort of like Paul and John in The Beatles. And of course, there's the George Martin connection in that he produced The Beatles and founded Air Studio.

As for the sampler stuff, man that brought back memories! I was both an E-mu and Akai guy because—of the two main recording artists I worked for at the time—one used E-mu and the other used Akai. I used SyQuest cartridges as removable media for both platforms. I had an S1000, an E-IV, and an E4XT Ultra. The E4XT Ultra was the best of the three, but the E-IV was the most expensive: $5,000 new (in 1994), plus $1,000 for the first 32MB RAM and another $1,000 a year later—to add the last 96MB RAM—when RAM was three times cheaper.

That $7,000 in 1994/95 dollars would be almost $12,000 today. I guess that's roughly the same as a fully loaded iMac Pro with a DAW, Kontakt, and a good audio interface today. (But of course, even the lowliest computer can run rings around a 1994 state-of-the-art sampler.) I eventually sold all three samplers at a garage sale in 2011 for $25 each.

I also paid $1,000 in 1994 for a 1GB SCSI HD. It makes the though of spending just a few hundred for a 1TB SSD much more attractive.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## tmhuud

Lol. I remember a young gal coming into a studio once and she wanted to be PA. She said "Oh , I've worked doing just about everything. I'e even worked in porn." Everyone stopped, dead silence, we all looked at her and she said,

"As an editor."


----------



## ironbut

Great story there!
I can't help but think that editing porn all day would numb some "old brain" instincts.
Either that or turn you into a withered, soulless crust of your old self (you know,.. like Henson).


----------



## christianhenson

Next up!


----------



## christianhenson

Paul cracks open his vlogging chops and again puts me to shame!


----------



## Nathanael Iversen

Wherever I must go, so must a studio! Gear will come and gear will go, but never the studio!

I can relate!


----------



## ironbut

Yup.
That was a pretty slick video. 
I'm kind of a studio whore anyway so hearing Paul's personal journey was awesome!
All I can say is...
Christian who?


----------



## CT

I can understand why he hasn't shared it here, sadly, but in case anyone hasn't seen it, Christian's latest is very worthwhile, and rather moving.


----------



## Geoff Grace

There is, in fact, a lot of moving. (Sorry, I couldn't resist.)

It took me several stages to get through the whole thing, but it was an enjoyable walk in the early morning and then early evening. I particularly liked the observation about music's role in overcoming the emotional limitations of the lens. 

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Its that day again!


----------



## Geoff Grace

Certainly off-topic; but worth a read, if you enjoy etymology:

Why Do Brits Say Maths and Americans Say Math?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Greg

Make noise creates badass modules but their UI drives me crazy. Surprised you didn't go for more intuitive modules to spend less time RTFM.


----------



## christianhenson

Some insights into programming and mixing drums:


----------



## christianhenson




----------



## Jdiggity1

A free-for-all modular wall.
My god.


----------



## christianhenson

...yes jdiggity1, which is why I'm swatting up hardcore:


----------



## Alex Fraser

christianhenson said:


> ...yes jdiggity1, which is why I'm swatting up hardcore:



A video request please: "Christian Henson's guide to bending the laws of physics and time ."
Working composer, company owner, vlogger, traveller, dog walker...
Clearly you're into some sort of Dr Strange time travel s**t. 
Spill it, please.


----------



## brenneisen

Alex Fraser said:


> Clearly you're into some sort of Dr Strange time travel s**t.



lsd, microdosing


----------



## rottoy

brenneisen said:


> lsd, microdosing


It's all about negative space on the edge of silence, dude.


----------



## Leslie Fuller

Alex Fraser said:


> A video request please: "Christian Henson's guide to bending the laws of physics and time ."
> Working composer, company owner, vlogger, traveller, dog walker...
> Clearly you're into some sort of Dr Strange time travel s**t.
> Spill it, please.



Could it be that Christian has a “time turner”, as used by Hermione in Harry Potter??


----------



## rottoy

Leslie Fuller said:


> Could it be that Christian has a “time turner”, as used by Hermione in Harry Potter??


Ah yes, the Time Turner. Just another f*ckbox.


----------



## christianhenson

This one gets a bit ranty, and features Trevor Morris, Paul Thomson and Dru Masters, with thanks from me to them.


----------



## MatFluor

christianhenson said:


> This one gets a bit ranty, and features Trevor Morris, Paul Thomson and Dru Masters, with thanks from me to them.




Another nice Vlog!
A short thing on the Youtubers who don't use composers:

Some have their intro track made specifically or by a adept fan for free, and for in-video music I see very often the repository of Kevin McLeod being used - which are tons of completely royalty free tracks to use. and then, there's still the Royalty free music libraries where you can get a track for very cheap.

I actually managed to compose for two podcast (intro track + in-episode stingers) for which I was paid fair - so, people who value custom music are out there. But with the thousands of no-budget YouTubers who try to break in, it gets increasingly hard to find them.

I'm excited about the future, and I wonder what it will be like - I'm in talks with a collegue to start a sampling company, but yeah. It's crowded there too (the idea came thanks to the HZ Strings London event where the collegue went, and from some of your VLogs, so you're responsible for that adventure )


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> This one gets a bit ranty, and features Trevor Morris, Paul Thomson and Dru Masters, with thanks from me to them.




Thanks. Great video. Paying the bills with music is easily the biggest stress I have in my life.


----------



## J-M

MatFluor said:


> Another nice Vlog!
> A short thing on the Youtubers who don't use composers:
> 
> Some have their intro track made specifically or by a adept fan for free, and for in-video music I see very often the repository of Kevin McLeod being used - which are tons of completely royalty free tracks to use. and then, there's still the Royalty free music libraries where you can get a track for very cheap.
> 
> I actually managed to compose for two podcast (intro track + in-episode stingers) for which I was paid fair - so, people who value custom music are out there. But with the thousands of no-budget YouTubers who try to break in, it gets increasingly hard to find them.
> 
> I'm excited about the future, and I wonder what it will be like - I'm in talks with a collegue to start a sampling company, but yeah. It's crowded there too (the idea came thanks to the HZ Strings London event where the collegue went, and from some of your VLogs, so you're responsible for that adventure )



I actually thought about contacting some creators about this. For example, I think FPS gamers (who make those gameplay compilations and stuff) could benefit from custom tracks...


----------



## christianhenson

So glad to hear these comments, for me the genres being created on YouTube are writing the need for music-to-picture out of the equation so getting involved should surely be exciting not just as work-for-hire hacks but also in helping to educate and define this amazing new idiom. For me youtube is like the very beginning of film where you'd pay a cent to see a train coming hurtling towards the camera and everyone would throw up all over their Edwardian beards, some day soon a creator will create something equal to Keaton's The General which will take it from a technological gimmick to a true art form.


----------



## sambodhiprem

Benji Rogers has an idea how blockchain technology can help musicians.


----------



## Kyle Preston

Summer reading purchased! Thanks as always for your insights CH - you've poignantly described our survival anxieties. It's like waking up with the fear of god every morning.

edit: Dru Masters is my new hero!


----------



## DavidY

sambodhiprem said:


> Benji Rogers has an idea how blockchain technology can help musicians.


Blockchain seems to be a terrible idea from the point of view of the planet. 

Blockchain already uses as much energy than a small country, and barely anyone outside early adopters even uses it yet.

As I understand it, the reason why it takes so much energy is the system relies on 'proof of work' so that it isn't too easy for someone to disrupt the system. So if the calculations get too easy, the network makes it harder so even more processing power is required in future. 

And the calculations are basically a game of guessing a number, rather than using all that computer power to cure cancer or whatever. Guess a number, mix it into a calculations based on transactions, see if the result meets certain tricky criteria, if not guess another number, mix it into the exact same calculation on the same transactions, check the result, repeat ... many many many times until the result looks good.

That's my understanding of how it works for Bitcoin, but I imagine the proof of work thing (and hence energy usage) is common to other blockchain systems.


----------



## sambodhiprem

DavidY said:


> Blockchain seems to be a terrible idea from the point of view of the planet.
> 
> Blockchain already uses as much energy than a small country, and barely anyone outside early adopters even uses it yet.
> 
> As I understand it, the reason why it takes so much energy is the system relies on 'proof of work' so that it isn't too easy for someone to disrupt the system. So if the calculations get too easy, the network makes it harder so even more processing power is required in future.
> 
> And the calculations are basically a game of guessing a number, rather than using all that computer power to cure cancer or whatever. Guess a number, mix it into a calculations based on transactions, see if the result meets certain tricky criteria, if not guess another number, mix it into the exact same calculation on the same transactions, check the result, repeat ... many many many times until the result looks good.
> 
> That's my understanding of how it works for Bitcoin, but I imagine the proof of work thing (and hence energy usage) is common to other blockchain systems.



Bitcoin gives the world apolitical money, its energy consumption needs to be seen in that context.


----------



## Anders Wall

christianhenson said:


> This one gets a bit ranty, and features Trevor Morris, Paul Thomson and Dru Masters, with thanks from me to them.


Next up is, when do composers get a "thank you for saving my ass".
Here in sunny Sweden we are facing the same problems.
TV = less and less upfront, with a "don't you get your money in a year when you collect your royalties".
...and...
-"We need live musicians and you'll have to pay them and take care of all the legal yourself".
...and...
-"We also would like to be able to change the music until the show airs.
This because they, the producers don't know shit about shit anymore, they are like twelve year old, and are so insecure that they let anyone "help them".

Sometime ago a producer said to me, "the strings sounds strange, are you sure they are in tune?"
(this was with session players that really know their stuff).
Thing is the strings were in tune, and the strings was not the problem, it was just insecurity.
When the producer got it's friends to come and listen, they were all thumbs up and the music was instantly loved...

So not only less upfront, but also more insecurity.
That in the end might cost us composers more or should I say earn us less.
Best,
Anders


----------



## rottoy

Anders Wall said:


> Sometime ago a producer said to me, "the strings sounds strange, are you sure they are in tune?"
> (this was with session players that really know their stuff).
> Thing is the strings were in tune, and the strings was not the problem, it was just insecurity.
> When the producer got it's friends to come and listen, they were all thumbs up and the music was instantly loved...


You should have pulled up a string ensemble patch on a Roland synthesizer instead. 
"There. That in tune enough?"
Then left the studio.


----------



## Fab

sambodhiprem said:


> Bitcoin gives the world apolitical money, its energy consumption needs to be seen in that context.



definitely hodling bags


----------



## Anders Wall

rottoy said:


> You should have pulled up a string ensemble patch on a Roland synthesizer instead.
> "There. That in tune enough?"
> Then left the studio.


Naaa, it was never about the strings.
It’s all about insecurities.
Tada


----------



## Mornats

DavidY said:


> Blockchain seems to be a terrible idea from the point of view of the planet.
> 
> Blockchain already uses as much energy than a small country, and barely anyone outside early adopters even uses it yet.
> 
> As I understand it, the reason why it takes so much energy is the system relies on 'proof of work' so that it isn't too easy for someone to disrupt the system. So if the calculations get too easy, the network makes it harder so even more processing power is required in future.
> 
> And the calculations are basically a game of guessing a number, rather than using all that computer power to cure cancer or whatever. Guess a number, mix it into a calculations based on transactions, see if the result meets certain tricky criteria, if not guess another number, mix it into the exact same calculation on the same transactions, check the result, repeat ... many many many times until the result looks good.
> 
> That's my understanding of how it works for Bitcoin, but I imagine the proof of work thing (and hence energy usage) is common to other blockchain systems.



I think your comments are referring to cryptocurrency and not blockchain technology. They're linked, but blockchain itself doesn't use the power that mining currencies does.


----------



## christianhenson

EFFECTS


----------



## christianhenson

Are we all [email protected]$ked?


----------



## Tice

A.I. is definitely not where I expected that discussion to go...


----------



## J-M

We are not. AI, no matter how sophisticated, can never replace my average guitar chops!


----------



## pfmusic

christianhenson said:


> Are we all [email protected]$ked?




Another inspired vlog Christian. Totally get this...Empathy is the key for all film scoring...doesn't matter what you use or how complicated the piece of music is. The composer is there to connect the story to the emotion within the story.

Find the empathy within the story and create it - Connect - inspired words!

Cheers,
Patrick


----------



## rottoy

Am I doing this right?


----------



## christianhenson

That is quite frankly the best response to anything I've ever done on this vlog, thank you... for both taking this piss out of me and proving my point so brilliantly!

Kisses

C x


----------



## Geoff Grace

That's a very comforting vlog, @christianhenson. In the short term of the next decade or so, it seems likely to me that your reasoning will prevail.

Beyond that point, however, AI could create alarming, revolutionary changes in our world that could throw everything as we know it out the window. While I highly recommend the TED Talk below by neuroscientist and philosopher Sam Harris, I wouldn't suggest watching it at bedtime:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## nulautre

I think my favorite "Beauty Tip" was when PT discussed his smokey eye technique...


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> This one gets a bit ranty, and features Trevor Morris, Paul Thomson and Dru Masters, with thanks from me to them.




Brilliant again.

Now where do I sign up to joining the idle rich?

I firmly believe we are at war with the major technology companies on a number of fronts, not just music IP.

Currently we are being totally bulldozed.

How can we "push back"?


----------



## kimarnesen

Music is part of the technology development but will also be the rescue from it.


----------



## Jack Weaver

Where is my Modular Monday vid?
Wah!!!

.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Perhaps it's been moved to Timbral Tuesday.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Tice

Changed into Synthetic Sunday maybe?


----------



## MrHStudio

I imagine that as Christian was away on holiday that we will get a gap due to him actually taking 5 days off! So production resumes when he returns.

Although 

Modular is dead, Long live modular


----------



## rottoy

Geoff Grace said:


> Perhaps it's been moved to Timbral Tuesday.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Geoff


I'm personally hoping for Woodwind Wednesday.


----------



## Tice

Well, if we're just coming up with entirely new concepts anyway, how about 'Show-and-tell Saturday', where Christian evaluates compositions from the community?


----------



## J-M

Tice said:


> Well, if we're just coming up with entirely new concepts anyway, how about 'Show-and-tell Saturday', where Christian evaluates compositions from the community?



As cool as that would be, I'm sure that his other videos are already taking lots of time.


----------



## christianhenson

My first modular piece:


----------



## Geoff Grace

And don't forget this one, also released today:



(I figured there must be a good reason why Modular Monday was bumped a day.)

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

How do I structure my day? With a great deal of frustration...


----------



## Greg

The glorification of not sleeping that composers have is equally as messed up. This entire interview is worth absorbing:


----------



## heisenberg

Thanks for posting Greg. Fascinating interview.


----------



## thesteelydane

On the sleep subject I can highly recommend Matthew Walker's "Why we sleep". You will NOT want to skimp on your sleep after reading that!


----------



## Alex Fraser

christianhenson said:


> How do I structure my day? With a great deal of frustration...


Thanks for the brutal honesty here Christian. Time management is something I struggle with massively. I've somehow managed to scrape a 10 year living as a composer but even in all that time, I've never found a successful, stress free way of working. Instead I leap from impulse to impulse. Will def be putting some of the advice in your film to the test.

Here I am, having worked until 4:30 in the morning yesterday, now on the bloody forum at 1:30am. It's gotta end.
BTW, I guarantee my Apnea mask looks goofier than yours. My wife disagrees about the Bane thing too.

Keep 'em coming.


----------



## MatFluor

A short insight from my daily life - I don't know why, but I share it anyway 

Earlier in life I slept like a brick, on weekend slept in until lunch, I was out drinking even more. When I went into military service and became sergeant, that changed drastically. First because you simply don't have the time to sleep that long, and second because you have to be "fully operational" early in the morning. (Meanwhile I am a specialist officer in the Psychological service, helping recruits and higher who have psychological conditions, evaluate if they have such a condition and do resilience training für people going abroad for peacekeeping missions and such - plus coaching and care for potential traumatic experiences). I am a pretty organized guy (my desk says otherwise but hey). When I studied, I needed money of course, so I got a job. I worked 60-80%. And studied 100%. after 6 Semesters on Christmas I broke down. Not a hardocre burnout but hella close. That was a little wake up call for me - 1. While the job makes me happy, it doesn't fullfill me as I thought it would, 2. I'm done studying, 3. I pursue my career in music again, that fullfills me and makes me happy.
Ok - now, today, here's a chart representation of my time blocks:

My Dayjob days (Monday - Wednesday/Thursday):
There is 30min-1h left for work related stuff in the evening. Plus this is for my homeoffice days.




And my music days (Thursday/Friday + weekends):



.


In comparison: The upper lane represents my music days and bottom my dayjob days







So yeah, I maintain my work-life balance the following way:
1. Make a plan for the next day before going to bed
2. before sleep, rather read than sit on the phone/tablet
3. Enjoy time with my wife. Cook together, watch a movie or series
4. Have "guilt-free playtime". If my wife's busy in the evening, or I "have worked enough today", I can just sit down and play computer games. The important things is guilt free
5. Talk to your wife, about your day, her day, future plans or just silly jokes.

Considering planning - I do it like this:
1. Block time for things I want to do (watch episode 5 of that series, play a bit of this game, listen to a sonata whatever) - AKA guilt-free play
2. Block necessary things like eating etc
3. THEN fill your time with work
That way, you have guilt-free playtime, can be (if it's for you) more productive with less time (therefore having ressources for crunchtimes) and you feel happier - because you did things you wanted that day and not just "work work work, a crap already dinner time"

Not that my system is perfect, or good for anybody but me - but I thought I bring it up  YMMV. I feel happy, am reasonably healthy and can manage a 80% dayjob, 20% music, a wife and EIS - without fearing burnout.


----------



## mouse

Wow this seems incredibly unhealthy and also maybe a little sad in my mind that you don't get to spend more time with family. Hopefully that's not something you regret later in life. 

I guess this is what it takes to get ahead in the industry but personally I'd rather sleep more, spend more time with family and compose less as that makes me happy. I know I won't die thinking "I wish I worked more".


----------



## Saxer

I couldn't draw colorful cycles like that. Days are too different. Some days would be yellow/green/gray only (like today). Sometimes the half day and night blue. And I need a lot of time just 'being there' without tasks. White.


----------



## jononotbono

christianhenson said:


> How do I structure my day? With a great deal of frustration...




Watched The Shining yesterday (and it’s been a while since my last watch, a Masterpiece)... “All work and No Play Makes CH a...” Man deserved of a Pint!


----------



## DavidY

Greg said:


> The glorification of not sleeping that composers have is equally as messed up. This entire interview is worth absorbing:



I think this is the audio version of that interview (which for me at least is a more convenient format).
Have to admit I've not got through the full 2 hours yet though.
http://traffic.libsyn.com/joeroganexp/p1109.mp3?dest-id=19997

Matthew Walker does seem to be a bit of a sleep evangelist as he seems to crop up on a lot of interviews.


----------



## christianhenson

Quite happy to change the subject here! Spent the day thinking about how soon it is I'm going to die in an alcoholic dementia immersed stupor!

Back to fun?



Right I'm off to the pub...


----------



## Mike Greene

*Moderator note* - I deleted all posts and discussion related to Daniel's posts. The discussion may be valid and might even be important, but I had asked Daniel NOT to post things like that in Spitfire threads, since it creates drama (as we have just seen) and then it's _me_ who has to deal with it. I apologize for the admittedly heavy handed deletions, where I deleted not only Daniel's posts, but also all related posts ("fruit of the poisoned tree"), but I simply do not have time to analyze each post and/or email each person involved.

(Note that Christian did not contact me or ask me to do this. He might even be pissed that I did, but this was something I did for my own sanity.)


----------



## PaulBrimstone

Mike Greene said:


> *Moderator note* - I deleted all posts and discussion related to Daniel's posts. The discussion may be valid and might even be important, but I had asked Daniel NOT to post things like that in Spitfire threads, since it creates drama (as we have just seen) and then it's _me_ who has to deal with it. I apologize for the admittedly heavy handed deletions, but I simply do not have time to analyze each post and/or email each person involved. I can't keep dealing with things like this, so at this point, my tool of choice is an axe rather than a scalpel.
> 
> (Note that Christian did not contact me or ask me to do this. He might even be pissed that I did, but this was something I did for my own sanity.)


As a deletee (is that a word?) I fully agree, @Mike Greene.


----------



## dohm

Thanks Mike. I don't post or comment often, but read often. Christian's videos are a great resource. Thanks for moderating the anarchy.

Love the bubbles video. I'm starting to feel the pull of modular!


----------



## itsyourself

Good to have it back on track. I do love how modular can self generate soundscapes and sequences which you just wouldn't achieve ITB or by traditional methods.


----------



## oks2024

Some of my favorite eurorack performances are from Colin Benders.
He has tons of modules, cables everywhere, but everything seems to be under control, and it sounds good.

And because there is no presets, no way to save this huge patches, as soon as he unplug the cables all is gone, and the next patch will be a new experience.


----------



## christianhenson

And now.... for something more chill:


----------



## Kyle Preston

Good stuff CH! Thinking about your ambiences that ebb and flow in this video - it reminded me of the concept of negative space and it's concern with the space around an object, not the object itself.


----------



## christianhenson




----------



## woodsdenis

Love the channel Christian and great info all round, seeing as you bring it up in the latest vlog a hopefully brief comment. First of all I have no axe to grind in any pro/anti Spitfire rants on here or elsewhere, I simply don’t care. I own a few SF products and are happy with them. 

It seems SF are going through a massive upscaling in both employees and output. My first reaction to the vlog was, I really hope they know what they are doing. I have been involved in music companies who saw a massive expansion, riding on the crest of what was seen at the time as an unstoppable wave, only to come crashing down. As good as your product is, there is a limit to how many sample libraries are needed or viable surely?

I really hope my gut is completely wrong and I sincerely wish you success.


----------



## Garry

Great point @woodsdenis, and I'm interested to hear Christian's answer too.

My own impression is, as Paul says in the video, they're "building a music company", which is interesting, noting he didn't say they're building a sample library company. My take from this is they're planning to grow in different directions, and I'm fascinated to see where they take it. They're redefining themselves (of which the new HQ is a physical manifestation), and I can imagine that means new directions, not just samples. The 'pop-up' space is perhaps a glimpse into one new direction. I think that's great news, as this is a company I really like and am interested to see where they take it, but my bank balance thinks it's a terrible idea, and knows which direction my money is headed!

Anyway, just my impression when I watched the video - hope Christian chimes in himself.


----------



## woodsdenis

@Garry yes I assume it is more than sample libraries, more will be revealed. Hats off to them for taking the risk though.


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks @woodsdenis for your kind words.

Whilst we may project an air of cheeky chappies ‘having a go’. We’re actually quite a big company now with all the checks and balances you would expect from a responsibly run tech firm at growth stage.

As I say, whilst we may still look rosey cheeked and with freckled brow there’s all sorts of board meetings, internal audits, data analysis, appraisals but most importantly we have become a team of incredibly talented individuals from our CEO Will (formerly Focusrite) to Ben our head of experience (formerly Avid) to Sue our F.C. (formerly Net A Porter) alongside the amazing home grown talent.

Spitfire is in good hands and chucks out as many hairbrained schemes Paul and I throw at it (admittedly many more of mine than Paul) as the ones that actually make it to the chefs pass.

I hope you love the stuff that is coming up, commercial libraries, labs, journals, features, events, our all new production library and many other community led enterprises coming all of our way soon.

And I hope to see some of you at the new HQ soon!

Much love.

C x


----------



## ironbut

It's a pleasure to watch Spitfire grow and evolve. 
As they say, "kind of like Birth of a Nation without the tanks,..".
You guys are justifiably proud of the company and the community that it has fostered.


----------



## mouse

christianhenson said:


> Thanks @woodsdenis for your kind words.
> 
> Whilst we may project an air of cheeky chappies ‘having a go’. We’re actually quite a big company now with all the checks and balances you would expect from a Oresponsibly run tech firm at growth stage.
> 
> As I say, whilst we may still look rosey cheeked and with freckled brow there’s all sorts of board meetings, internal audits, data analysis, appraisals but most importantly we have become a team of incredibly talented individuals from our CEO Will (formerly Focusrite) to Ben our head of experience (formerly Avid) to Sue our F.C. (formerly Net A Porter) alongside the amazing home grown talent.
> 
> Spitfire is in good hands and chucks out as many hairbrained schemes Paul and I throw at it (admittedly many more of mine than Paul) as the ones that actually make it to the chefs pass.
> 
> I hope you love the stuff that is coming up, commercial libraries, labs, journals, features, events, our all new production library and many other community led enterprises coming all of our way soon.
> 
> And I hope to see some of you at the new HQ soon!
> 
> Much love.
> 
> C x





ironbut said:


> It's a pleasure to watch Spitfire grow and evolve.
> As they say, "kind of like Birth of a Nation without the tanks,..".
> You guys are justifiably proud of the company and the community that it has fostered.


 Heh I wanted to say something of that effect but you put it more eloquently. People dont say it enough @christianhenson but it really is just so nice to see your company grow and you guys evolve into an important part of our industry


----------



## Alex Fraser

christianhenson said:


> Spitfire is in good hands and chucks out as many hairbrained schemes Paul and I throw at it (admittedly many more of mine than Paul) as the ones that actually make it to the chefs pass.


But have you got your modular wall past the management? That's really all that matters.


----------



## christianhenson

The thing is, just having nearly finished my meagre rig and working out how much that cost me and dialling that up 20 X to make a 'wall' of mod.... it makes me very very nervous... I'm all ears for modules that do very little and occupy masses of real estate?


----------



## MrHStudio

christianhenson said:


> The thing is, just having nearly finished my meagre rig and working out how much that cost me and dialling that up 20 X to make a 'wall' of mod.... it makes me very very nervous... I'm all ears for modules that do very little and occupy masses of real estate?



I think blank panels are cheap and can occupy lots of real estate


----------



## fretti

christianhenson said:


> The thing is, just having nearly finished my meagre rig and working out how much that cost me and dialling that up 20 X to make a 'wall' of mod.... it makes me very very nervous... I'm all ears for modules that do very little and occupy masses of real estate?


Reason for "Hans Zimmer Synth(s) [Wall(s)]"?!
(one can be dreaming right?)


----------



## Geoff Grace

Too bad Funk Logic is no more. That would have been the perfect solution!

Best,

Geoff


----------



## ironbut

Maybe consider co-hosting some modular workshops/events in association with your local shop/developers. 
Could be some healthy wholesale discounts for the Spitfire Wall?


----------



## LamaRose

oks2024 said:


> Some of my favorite eurorack performances are from Colin Benders.




Freakin' awesome.


----------



## LamaRose

christianhenson said:


> And now.... for something more chill:




You ain't heard nothing 'til you've heard utter silence.


----------



## oks2024

LamaRose said:


> Freakin' awesome.



If you like this performance, look at his YouTube channel, there is more awesome pieces, and also livestreams where he build the patches from scratch.


----------



## christianhenson

More modular fun (and the smell of burning plastic)


----------



## itsyourself

Hi Christian,
I think you will enjoy this modular performance:


----------



## mouse

itsyourself said:


> Hi Christian,
> I think you will enjoy this modular performance:




To be honest, I didn't enjoy that at all. Just seems like a lot of noise that cost $100k or so to make...?


----------



## MrHStudio

mouse said:


> To be honest, I didn't enjoy that at all. Just seems like a lot of noise that cost $100k or so to make...?


 

I just wish my library had a modular set up like that


----------



## itsyourself

mouse said:


> To be honest, I didn't enjoy that at all. Just seems like a lot of noise that cost $100k or so to make...?



Well, that's at the mild end of analog modular, you should try some of the hard-core stuff! I guess it's not for everyone.


----------



## christianhenson

I drop a C-bomb, apologies in advance:


----------



## Loïc D

Went in Edinburgh once maybe 15 years ago (I went on a 2 weeks hike accross Scotland) and I had very good times here (a few days before festival).
Very good food, very nice people, very changing weather.
For the record, once I was out of the main station, I was caught in the midst of football supporters yelling at the horse police charging. Memorable.

But I have to object on one thing : best oysters are found in France. 
I'll treat you with a fine selection if you come to Paris (my favorites are from Normandy but there are strong debates here).

I bookmarked your video for the next time I go to Edinburgh.


----------



## jononotbono

I played in an old band in Edinburgh Fringe festival quite a few years ago. I loved it and instantly loved Edinburgh. I can totally understand why the Scottish natives would hate it though. I loved walking around the streets holding a pint. I'll say no more!


----------



## MaxOctane

LowweeK said:


> But I have to object on one thing : best oysters are found in France.



What an interesting way to spell "New Orleans"


----------



## rottoy

christianhenson said:


> I drop a C-bomb, apologies in advance:



Would you ever be ripe for veganism, Christian? I'm leaning towards no, given the benign dig towards vegans in the video.


----------



## ironbut

Being a fan of music festivals from way back I can't say that visiting during the "Fringe" sounds like fun (but I'd be willing to give it a try).
Your little tour does have me wondering where the hell my passport is though.

I will be attending the Monterey Jazz Festival next month and that is pure heaven IMHO (this will be my 21st year in a row).


----------



## Vik

rottoy said:


> I'm leaning towards no, given the benign dig towards vegans


This is certainly way off topic, but since you brought it up... most people over 25-30 don't go vegan so I lean towards no as well (even if there are 600+ places to get vegan food in that city).


----------



## jononotbono

ironbut said:


> Being a fan of music festivals from way back I can't say that visiting during the "Fringe" sounds like fun (but I'd be willing to give it a try).
> Your little tour does have me wondering where the hell my passport is though.
> 
> I will be attending the Monterey Jazz Festival next month and that is pure heaven IMHO (this will be my 21st year in a row).



It’s an amazing festival. Give it a go and find out for yourself though.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau

LowweeK said:


> But I have to object on one thing : best oysters are found in France.
> I'll treat you with a fine selection if you come to Paris (my favorites are from Normandy but there are strong debates here).



How can there be a debate about that ? The closer to the coast, the better


----------



## MatFluor

@christianhenson How's Edinburgh "industry wise"? Cost of living vs. potential job market? I mean like - do you have a lot of directors visiting your composer shack, or is the business more in London etc?
Asking for potential future move away from Switzerland


----------



## Kyle Preston

Username checks out

Edit: Mr. Edinburgh removed his post and now my comment makes no sense


----------



## christianhenson

It's been a while, but here's me checking out a hardware sampler


----------



## christianhenson

At last, winner revealed!


----------



## christianhenson

New Mac Book Pro any takers?


----------



## Loïc D

Not yet, but thinking...
My late 2013 is a bit slow now that it’s hooked to a 4k monitor & that my projects grow bigger (thanks to your plugins haha)
But I’ll wait for the user feedback first since the key issue on 2017 models sounds dreadful.
On Youtube, I found a video of a guy who, in a similar situation as mine, managed to run 27 instances of Serum on the new MBP instead on 7 on a late 2013 ! Promising...
And also, I’ll wait for a trip to Japan or US to buy it. Buying in France is just an Apple scam (4400€ vs 3200€ after usd/eur conversion. No kidding)


----------



## christianhenson

Final piece of the modular jigsaw for me...


----------



## muk

Thanks for the Edinburgh guide Christian. I'm heading there on friday. Looking forward to try some of the locations you recommended (the Dean looks particularly beautiful - definitely on my to see list).


----------



## Jack All

LowweeK said:


> Not yet, but thinking...
> My late 2013 is a bit slow now that it’s hooked to a 4k monitor & that my projects grow bigger (thanks to your plugins haha)
> But I’ll wait for the user feedback first since the key issue on 2017 models sounds dreadful.
> On Youtube, I found a video of a guy who, in a similar situation as mine, managed to run 27 instances of Serum on the new MBP instead on 7 on a late 2013 ! Promising...
> And also, I’ll wait for a trip to Japan or US to buy it. Buying in France is just an Apple scam (4400€ vs 3200€ after usd/eur conversion. No kidding)



Hi - I was in the exact same situation as you - owning a late 2013 MacBook Pro 15 inch top model. It's a great Maschine but it started to be very slow for the same reasons as you mentions. 9 days ago I bought the new MacBook Pro 2018 15 inch, 32 GB Ram, I9 6 core CPU and 2 TB SSD. Here is my experiences so far:

I really feel that it is a big improvement in my workflow and worth the upgrade for me. My DAW (Cubase 9.5) loads so much much faster. The same does the projects. The SSD is much faster - eg Loading presets in Kontakt instruments like Spitfire Audios "Bernard Hermann" takes no time - it is like changing presets on a synth. The Graphic on my 4k monitor has also improved a lot. I haven't experienced any throttling. But that is of course because I haven't pushed the CPU to the max. I'm running it with a Access Virus TI2 synth, Studio Electronics SE-02, Native Komplete MK2 Keyboard, Apollo twin thunderbolt 2 soundcard and 2xUAD-2 Octo satellite (thunderbolt 2) - and it's running smoothly with no crashes.

About me: I'm a pure hobby musician - so I can't say how it will work in a professional setup. I bought mine in Thailand. It took 9 days to get it customised (upgrade SSD and ram). I don't know how long time it will take in Japan and US. But they can probably do it faster. Good luck with your decision. And a big thanks to Christian Henson for all of your inspiring videos and sharing of knowledge - it's so inspiring to watch. And of course thanks for creating those inspiring sample libraries


----------



## christianhenson

...and here's a thing about YouTube:


----------



## Kony

lol - your dog's thinking "why the fuck's he telling me this" 

Seriously though, nice video and thanks for the information


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> ...and here's a thing about YouTube:



That was fascinating, thank you.

I am a bit of a cynic but I have a serious question for you, related to how much value you get from YouTube:

- How much value are you creating for Alphabet?

...by that I mean that, you have put massive effort into your personal YT content, growing the subs, monetizing the channel, and you get a (tiny) share of the revenue that Youtube (=Google=Alphabet) makes from your channel.
...you also own/run a company that has put massive effort into YT content, that also spends (a lot I am guessing) on Alphabet-owned ad networks, like Google Ads, search and display, YouTube ads and various other related activities that feed into the Google ecosystem e.g. Google search-optimized content etc.

Of course, you get value back - you get a great video/community service, your marketing people will tell you how many new leads have come in from SA ads... but what do you think the balance is like... you may also get extra value if you own Alphabet shares and benefit from the success of the Alphabet ecosystem... full disclosure: personally I don't own Alphabet shares and am rather disturbed by Alphabet's lobbying power, tax dodging and other monopolistic practices but I create a lot of value for Alphabet every day through working in environments where spending on and using related services is mandated.


----------



## Mornats

Another side of Alphabet to consider are the products we get for free (well, free as in we don't hand over any money for them). Google search, Gmail, YouTube, Google docs, Android and so on.

I'm not defending their lobbying power, tax dodging or anything else but in all these areas there is competition so we do effectively choose to use Google.


----------



## Geoff Grace

@christianhenson, I'm concerned about your hearing after watching your latest video below. Please read number two on the list from this article by the National Health Service:

NHS | 5 ways to prevent hearing loss

Other than that, thanks as always for sharing info about the gear you use. Very helpful!



Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

My hearing is fine... thanks for your concern! Like anything else in life, keep a balance, allow for recovery, and go for check-ups often!


----------



## Puzzlefactory

An interesting topic for a video (IMO) would be the rise of AI and whether it’s going to replace composers (as many seem to believe).


----------



## Geoff Grace

Puzzlefactory said:


> An interesting topic for a video (IMO) would be the rise of AI and whether it’s going to replace composers (as many seem to believe).


I agree, it is a worthwhile topic. *Christian* weighed in on it about a month ago, and we had a brief discussion about it on page 59 of this thread:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## LamaRose

Living in jail cells most of my life, I now prefer a Korg MicroKey Air. 37-key and above have mod/pitch wheels, sustain jack. Solid synth action and the small keys work fine for me small hands. So that leaves a laptop, controller, sustain pedal with only 1 cable... and a shank taped underneath for unruly cell mates. 

My only gripe is hitting those hard/high dynamics... Korg needs to work on those curves. Thank goodness, SF is adding adjustable velocity dynamics to all of their libraries...


----------



## Geoff Grace

christianhenson said:


> My hearing is fine... thanks for your concern! Like anything else in life, keep a balance, allow for recovery, and go for check-ups often!


Thanks for your reply, *Christian*. I'm glad that your hearing is fine, although it's more the future of your hearing for which I was concerned. (I could have worded that better above.) As you're going for check-ups often—and if you're having hearing tests often (once or twice a year?)—then you have access to people who are more qualified that I am to discuss you hearing with.

I'll just add for the benefit of anyone who reads this post that—barring future advances in medicine—hearing loss is permanent, and listening for prolonged periods at high volumes increases the chance of hearing loss. In addition, the evidence at this point suggests that listening at loud volumes on headphones or earbuds is more damaging than listening at loud volumes on speakers. Noise cancelling headphones can decrease the need to listen at loud levels; but of course, they don't force you to listen at low levels.

As hearing loss runs in my family, I haven't settled for moderation when it comes to my hearing. Occasional exposure to loud volumes is unavoidable, but I make an effort to avoid it. I wore earplugs during my club band days, and I monitor at low levels in the studio. I'm happy to report that at my most recent hearing test I was told that my hearing was as good as it gets—for a man my age. That qualifier stung a bit, but that's where I am now in life. I took it to mean that some hearing loss is inevitable; but for now, I've managed to ward off the part that was under my control.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

@christianhenson, I realize this isn't part of your vlog, but—speaking as someone who also does a lot of library music—I thought this was very worthwhile:



Thanks, as always, for sharing the wealth of your experience, *Christian*.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Bill the Lesser

Love that Schimmel! Makes me want to get a real upright and rip that cover right off.

So, I just now noticed Christian's channel, was wondering if anybody could steer me to a video covering what happens when my client starts library-ing music I created on a job basis? (Please don't ask me about written contracts, doh!) I'm sure Christian has some pithy comments on that. Now off to get a haircut.


----------



## Kony

Bill the Lesser said:


> Love that Schimmel! Makes me want to get a real upright and rip that cover right off.
> 
> So, I just now noticed Christian's channel, was wondering if anybody could steer me to a video covering what happens when my client starts library-ing music I created on a job basis? (Please don't ask me about written contracts, doh!) I'm sure Christian has some pithy comments on that. Now off to get a haircut.



Assuming you have no contract, could it not be argued that you still own the copyright?


----------



## Musicam

I try t find a ssd hard drive 4tb much economic. Any suggestions?


----------



## christianhenson

...next MM:


----------



## Musicam

Incredible! Great explanation and a great video! Love it!


----------



## christianhenson

CTFT


----------



## charlieclouser

Okay, so I'm watching that latest video about the dangers of plagiarism, with all the talk by serious composers about serious compositions, etc. - and then I hear my name in there somewhere! And I'm like, "I wonder what piece was in the temp that I ripped off when I did that piece that wound up in the temp that Paul heard?"

So now I'm curious.

But that was a good piece. I agree with that one bit about only listening to the temp once, so that you don't remember it too well as you get to work. The way I try to judge what elements to be inspired by without committing and actual "rip-off" is to try only to look at the "size and shape" of the temp and leave it at that. The "diameter" and "vertical dimensions" if you will. The number of elements, the pace, how busy the parts are...

The "*form*" but *not* the "*content*". 

Never mind avoiding copying the chord voicings, the melodic shape, or whether the melody goes up here and down there - I don't even try to get close to the sounds. Form, not content.

I don't mind at all when there's a temp that everyone loves. The more they love the temp, the more likely it is that at least some thought has gone into it, that multiple people have explored a variety of options and picked their best candidate cues to solve their musical problems. I prefer that situation to one where everyone says, "Disregard the temp, it was just some crap we threw in there and none of us like it."

When I'm faced with a severe case of "copy the fucking temp" I try to think of it as though I'm listening to some shopkeeper in Morocco who's talking to me in Farsi at a breakneck pace - I really have no idea what he's actually saying, but I can sort of judge by his tone of voice, the way he's waving his arms, and whether he's smiling or not.... whether he really wants me to buy that rug or whether he thinks I've had improper relations with his daughter. With any luck I can reply, purely by gesture and mumbled nonsense syllables, that I *will* buy the rug, *and* that I have *never* even spoken to his daughter.

So I try to keep that analogy in mind when I hear a temp that everybody is already in love with.


----------



## D Halgren

charlieclouser said:


> Okay, so I'm watching that latest video about the dangers of plagiarism, with all the talk by serious composers about serious compositions, etc. - and then I hear my name in there somewhere! And I'm like, "I wonder what piece was in the temp that I ripped off when I did that piece that wound up in the temp that Paul heard?"
> 
> So now I'm curious.
> 
> But that was a good piece. I agree with that one bit about only listening to the temp once, so that you don't remember it too well as you get to work. The way I try to judge what elements to be inspired by without committing and actual "rip-off" is to try only to look at the "size and shape" of the temp and leave it at that. The "diameter" and "vertical dimensions" if you will. The number of elements, the pace, how busy the parts are...
> 
> The "*form*" but *not* the "*content*".
> 
> Never mind avoiding copying the chord voicings, the melodic shape, or whether the melody goes up here and down there - I don't even try to get close to the sounds. Form, not content.
> 
> I don't mind at all when there's a temp that everyone loves. The more they love the temp, the more likely it is that at least some thought has gone into it, that multiple people have explored a variety of options and picked their best candidate cues to solve their musical problems. I prefer that situation to one where everyone says, "Disregard the temp, it was just some crap we threw in there and none of us like it."
> 
> When I'm faced with a severe case of "copy the fucking temp" I try to think of it as though I'm listening to some shopkeeper in Morocco who's talking to me in Farsi at a breakneck pace - I really have no idea what he's actually saying, but I can sort of judge by his tone of voice, the way he's waving his arms, and whether he's smiling or not.... whether he really wants me to buy that rug or whether he thinks I've had improper relations with his daughter. With any luck I can reply, purely by gesture and mumbled nonsense syllables, that I *will* buy the rug, *and* that I have *never* even spoken to his daughter.
> 
> So I try to keep that analogy in mind when I hear a temp that everybody is already in love with.


Sorry to be off topic, but Charlie, you really need to write books! Your stories and thoughts are so entertaining!


----------



## charlieclouser

D Halgren said:


> Sorry to be off topic, but Charlie, you really need to write books! Your stories and thoughts are so entertaining!



A book? What's that, like a website made out of paper or something? Probably ain't no money in it - besides, you can just read my posts on here for free!

But, seriously... thanks man.


----------



## WindcryMusic

christianhenson said:


> CTFT




Ah yes, CTFT, from which stems the single darkest moment of my various attempts at a career in composition. Very early on I did some music for a client's website, and was given the dreaded CTFT instruction. Well, at the time I needed the money, so I did it ... and that accursed website stayed online for more than a decade thereafter, taunting me. I was never so happy as on the day that I searched for that website and couldn't find it anymore.

Very good video, albeit kind of depressing as well.


----------



## Daniel James

charlieclouser said:


> A book? What's that, like a website made out of paper or something? Probably ain't no money in it - besides, you can just read my posts on here for free!
> 
> But, seriously... thanks man.



I'd also buy a book by Charlie!! Dude you are a legit inspiration and your posts are always above and beyond 

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono

Daniel James said:


> I'd also buy a book by Charlie!! Dude you are a legit inspiration and your posts are always above and beyond
> 
> -DJ



Totally agree. 

If we could have one book on tech and “one on the road” that would be great. I need another book to rival Motley Crue The Dirt! Haha!


----------



## Daniel James

jononotbono said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> If we could have one book on tech and “one on the road” that would be great. I need another book to rival Motley Crue The Dirt! Haha!



Or perhaps a bit about tech...ON the road! 

-DJ


----------



## jononotbono

Daniel James said:


> Or perhaps a bit about tech...ON the road!
> 
> -DJ



“The Filth”

Yeah, shit man. This needs to happen. Digital 4tb download PDF book. Optional supplied SSD.


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh

christianhenson said:


> CTFT





this is really important - do you think things only get legal if there's money involved - for instance - nobodies going to get legal over a few hundred quid of a "library track" .... right????


----------



## Mr. Edinburgh

something that often happens also is music libraries often ask someone to "do a track like you did for another library" - so are in in breach copyrighting your own material - is this even possible?


----------



## rottoy

Mr. Edinburgh said:


> something that often happens also is music libraries often ask someone to "do a track like you did for another library" - so are in in breach copyrighting your own material - is this even possible?


It isn't really your "own" material if you write for a music library, right?
They retain the copyright for material you wrote, you collect the royalties?


----------



## muk

rottoy said:


> It isn't really your "own" material if you write for a music library, right?
> They retain the copyright for material you wrote, you collect the royalties.



That's wrong. The copyright for the work always stays with the creator, and can not be signed away. That's why you are entitled to royalties. What you do sign away is the right for the master file, and the right to use the work. If you enter an exclusive deal, you give the library the exclusive right to use the work. If you want to use it for something else outside of the libraries use you have to seek prior consent. But the copyright for the work stays with the creator always. 

Self-plagiarism is very much possible. If you signed an exclusive deal for one of your works you are not allowed to plagiarize it for another library. You can write something similar of course, but you are not allow to re-record the same work and place it somewhere else.


----------



## rottoy

muk said:


> That's wrong. The copyright for the work always stays with the creator, and can not be signed away. That's why you are entitled to royalties. What you do sign away is the right for the master file, and the right to use the work. If you enter an exclusive deal, you give the library the exclusive right to use the work. If you want to use it for something else outside of the libraries use you have to seek prior consent. But the copyright for the work stays with the creator always.
> 
> Self-plagiarism is very much possible. If you signed an exclusive deal for one of your works you are not allowed to plagiarize it for another library. You can write something similar of course, but you are not allow to re-record the same work and place it somewhere else.


Thanks for correcting me, I was wondering myself!


----------



## christianhenson

Well.... is it?


----------



## givemenoughrope

Yes.


----------



## NoamL

I fully agree with Andy G's comments in the video. Usually being asked to CTFT doesn't mean they love that piece of music, they love _*a thing*_ about the way it functions and it's necessary to figure out what is making that music click for them. In my experience, and this is weird, _it's almost never_ melody. It's usually something about rhythm or pacing, close second would be the general "vibe" or genre of the piece, and third would be harmonic language. 

The difficulties with CTFT come when they are actually in love with melody, or with a particular musical gesture. A good example is Johannson's downward bass glissando idea from Sicario. if you're asked to copy that (as indeed, as some film scores and recent trailers show, lots of people have unfortunately been asked to rip it) there's really not much a composer can do to change it (synths instead of basses) it's not like people won't still recognize the darn thing.


----------



## Geoff Grace

christianhenson said:


> Well.... is it?



Unfortunately, it's a sweeping statement that gets the most noticed, akin to the old adage "the squeaky wheel gets the grease." (How's _that_ for a sweeping statement?)

I'll add one more adage: one person's trash is another's treasure. While there are objective ways to improve the music making process, the end result is mostly subjective; and of course, context is important too. Speaking of which, here is Steve Allen to add to the conversation:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## South Thames

> That's wrong. The copyright for the work always stays with the creator, and can not be signed away. That's why you are entitled to royalties. What you do sign away is the right for the master file, and the right to use the work. If you enter an exclusive deal, you give the library the exclusive right to use the work. If you want to use it for something else outside of the libraries use you have to seek prior consent. But the copyright for the work stays with the creator always.



This is an interesting topic, and I wouldn't claim to be an expert, but I don't think this is correct either.

Copyright basically refers to the ownership of the intellectual property (comprising the usual rights of ownership - eg. the right to sell something, to specify who can use it and who can't etc). In most library music contracts, as in most film/tv music, the publisher is the copyright owner, since they take the entire publisher's share, and, for permanent, exclusive contracts, you sign away any rights over ownership, what happens to the work, how it can be used etc. What you retain contractually is the the writer's share of the performing royalties, and, if you're lucky, some specified percentage of mechanicals, syncs, sheet music proceeds if applicable etc. So yes, you typically still make money from it, but all the important aspects of copyright control and ownership are lost. If they want to use your masterpiece to score hardcore porn, it's bad luck to you; they can sell those copyrights to another company without your permission etc. If you look at the bottom of printed music for film music or on soundtrack albums etc, the copyright notice is to the publishing company, not the artist. Different from say, the copyright page of a novel, where the author is typically identified as the copyright holder, or in other forms (including musical forms such as classical music) where it's customary for the artist to hold on to more of the rights.

If you look at say, Paul McCartney's struggle to regain control of the Beatle's catalogue, it's all about who owns the publishing. Those rights were lost after the publishing company the Beatle's set up early on (of which they were directors) went public, paving the way for them to lose control of it and therefore much of their catalogue in the late 60s. At no point was McCartney not entitled to his writer's share from the songs in that catalogue but he lost any control and ownership of the copyrights, and is still fighting to regain them today.


----------



## C.R. Rivera

South Thames said:


> If you look at say, Paul McCartney's struggle to regain control of the Beatle's catalogue, it's all about who owns the publishing. Those rights were lost after the publishing company the Beatle's set up early on (of which they were directors) went public, paving the way for them to lose control of it and therefore much of their catalogue in the late 60s. At no point was McCartney not entitled to his writer's share from the songs in that catalogue but he lost any control and ownership of the copyrights, and is still fighting to regain them today.



?????-----This is a report a year ago that he purchased them back from Sony/Michael Jackson estate(?).
https://liveforlivemusic.com/news/paul-mccartney-beatles-rights-win/


----------



## South Thames

Thanks for that - missed that somehow. But my point still stands -- it's possible and quite common for a writer and his/her copyright to be parted.


----------



## ironbut

Off topic (and maybe miss placed),..
One of my favorite programs with a familiar face that I thought CH would enjoy.


----------



## dcoscina

Well music for media means it's written to accompany another artistic medium and as such the material must work with those other elements for it to be successful. I think the bar was set incredibly high when film first got music scores with the likes of Korngold, Waxman, Steiner and Newman just to name a few. The Silver Age followed with North, Herrmann, Rosza, Goldsmith and Williams and others all of whom who produced some outstanding scores that lived beyond their narrative and visual constraints. 

However, music demands and trends changed since say the '90s and with the advent of technology, the industry has invited so many more people from different backgrounds. Where once a composer had to have had formal schooling and theory chops, now anyone with a decent computer and a lot of libraries can (at least superficially) make some impressive sounding music. To the average listener, they probably cannot tell the difference (just look at the plethora of YouTube virtuosi who plunk out stuff that garners so many accolades). 

If a person wants to have more creative latitude, then the concert hall is probably where they are most likely to get it -if they are fluent in the language of orchestral music ie writing out all the parts, proper balance and adherence to ranges etc. But music for media is a different ball of wax. I've only worked on a smaller scale but still had to make plenty of compromises to get paid. That's life. Is it stuff I'm proud of? In some cases, yeah. I was able to take the essence of the temp and still imbue my work with some originality but still please the director. In other cases, I just did what was asked of me, got my pay check and moved onto the next project which had the promise of more creativity. Really depends on your collaborators. Some are willing to let you take them down the path to see what comes of it and others just want the basic and predictable. I'm not really bothered whether someone thinks my commercial music is good or not. The music sat well with my employer and at the end of the day that's all that counts. 

If I'm writing music just for me or concert hall, yeah, I'd care more about how it impacts other listeners because an extension of my own compositional voice.


----------



## christianhenson

I think this is a nice film, his views on what you 'choose' not to know, ties in with (and I forget who said it, and I probably paraphrase) the idea that 'style is defined by the limitations of your knowledge'.


----------



## thesteelydane

Well, the riot in 1913 happened because the Rite was too complex and avant-garde for its time. If (some) media music today is shit, it’s becaue of the opposite problem - too bland and generic. I think we’d all prefer to have the first problem?

As a side note, if I recall correctly, it didn’t take long for the audience of 1913 to catch up, and give the rite a standing ovation a few years later. There’s an interesting old Radiolab episode titled “musical language” on the cognitive reasons for this. Super interesting!


----------



## benmrx

The recent 'media music' post...., oh man.., this might be my favorite episode so far. To Christian Henson, a very sincere 'thank you' for starting this channel.


----------



## MrHStudio

thesteelydane said:


> Well, the riot in 1913 happened because the Rite was too complex and avant-garde for its time. If (some) media music today is shit, it’s becaue of the opposite problem - too bland and generic. I think we’d all prefer to have the first problem?



The music that we still listen to such as Rite is the material that was not bland and generic. Bland and generic music has always existed but it is only the good material that has survived the test of time in the same way that I can only name one film from 1977.....


----------



## Soundhound

1977 was a pretty great year, and the 70s a very great decade, for movies:

Slap Shot
Saturday Night Fever
That Obscure Object of Desire
Close Encounters
Annie Hall
Star Wars
The Goodbye Girl
Jabberwocky
High Anxiety
Semi-Tough

But I'm old.




MrHStudio said:


> The music that we still listen to such as Rite is the material that was not bland and generic. Bland and generic music has always existed but it is only the good material that has survived the test of time in the same way that I can only name one film from 1977.....


----------



## MrHStudio

Soundhound said:


> 1977 was a pretty great year, and very great decade, for movies:



I agree but the stuff we remember is only a fraction of everything and we remember the best not the mediocre


----------



## Soundhound

ah, yes so true. I thought you were saying there were no good movies in 1977.


----------



## germancomponist

christianhenson said:


> .... (and I forget who said it, and I probably paraphrase) the idea that 'style is defined by the limitations of your knowledge'.



There is some truth in this idea ... .


----------



## Soundhound

John Cleese recounts a friend's maxim which says that the ability to know whether you're great at something or not takes exactly the same skills at which is takes to be great at that thing. Hilarious, in a cut your wrists kind of way. 






germancomponist said:


> There is some truth in this idea ... .


----------



## germancomponist

Soundhound said:


> John Cleese recounts a friend's maxim which says that the ability to know whether you're great at something or not takes exactly the same skills at which is takes to be great at that thing. Hilarious, in a cut your wrists kind of way.



There is no defined grandeur, because everyone is allowed to find everything great. Someone who knows only 2 grips on the guitar, also this one can make great and wonderful music with this 2 grips..... A wide field.


----------



## givemenoughrope

ironbut said:


> Off topic (and maybe miss placed),..
> One of my favorite programs with a familiar face that I thought CH would enjoy.




I wonder if AI can produce this sort of music convincingly yet.


----------



## Geoff Grace

Re: the pronunciation of Moog (from today's vlog below)...



As someone who grew up in America with the English spelling of "Jeff," I've been called "Goff," "Gee-off," "Godfrey," and "Gregory," repeatedly by people who have struggled to make sense of my name. In fact, it's much more common for strangers to butcher my name than get it right.

I've long since grown to tolerate these mispronunciations, as I realize people are simply doing their best; but I always appreciate it when someone gets it right. As a result, I pronounce "Moog" with a hard "O," not to be part of a club, but simply out of respect and an understanding of what it feels like to hear one's name frequently mispronounced.

As is often the case, YMMV.

I love the sound of the DFAM, by the way. This is the most tempted I've been by any of the Modular Mondays videos.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

Chris Henderson


----------



## Geoff Grace

LOL. Fair enough. There's plenty of it to go around, isn't there?

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Geoff Grace

Speaking of Moogerfooger, they're sadly being discontinued:

Farewell Moogerfooger

According to Moog, "We will continue building a limited quantity of units here at the Moog Factory while our remaining inventory of parts and materials last."

Best,

Geoff


----------



## mc_deli

christianhenson said:


> CTFT



Brilliant CH. Thanks. 
Totally agree. I think there is also an incredible amount of library-to-library copying going on.


----------



## mc_deli

The 95% design (frictionless) is a great point.
And there are an awful lot of designers out there in other fields who might not claim or need to claim that there work is art or artistic... but it still matters... whether it's problem solving, personally satisfying or altruistically satisfying or competitively satisfying. I think it is not possible to argue that art is somehow more valid or worthy than design.

Perhaps there is a problem when makers are forced to design rather than express creatively (if you can find a difference!) (a la temp love) or when design is perceived as art when it is really just problem solving (I'm gonna say it: copy/paste epic).


----------



## Geoff Grace

"A classy piece of s&[email protected]" I enjoyed the incongruity of that phase! Well said.



Thanks as always for sharing how the cake is baked.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## christianhenson

...its reverb, but not how we know it!


----------



## A3D2

christianhenson said:


> ...its reverb, but not how we know it!



@christianhenson Wow!  that reverb is crazy. Any chance you could go back and make a stereo IR out of the reverb of that room? Love all your video's btw! The recent one about temp-tracks and how to deal with it was gold.


----------



## MrHStudio

Gloucester cathedral is 11 seconds nightmare running PA in their...


----------



## thesteelydane

christianhenson said:


> ...its reverb, but not how we know it!




Christian, I know you don’t like convolution reverbs, but you gotta get an impulse response of that!


----------



## MrHStudio

thesteelydane said:


> Christian, I know you don’t like convolution reverbs, but you gotta get an impulse response of that!



Are you sure he has a bricasti!


----------



## christianhenson

Bit nervous, my first go at a tune!


----------



## ironbut

Totally enjoyed the piece!
More, more, more!


----------



## christianhenson

Thanks for your support all.... gonna switch this thread off (in my head) now, if you want to subscribe to more posts go here:

https://www.youtube.com/c/christianhensonmusic

Best

...and much love.

C. x


----------



## MrHStudio

Damn I saw the change in title and thought you had posted another Vlog.

See you in youtube land


----------



## Geoff Grace

Good luck at YouTube, @christianhenson.

I'll continue to watch, but I rarely comment over there. I prefer dedicated forums for conversations.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## NoamL

Subscribed! That way I can stay informed of them even if you don't post them here.


----------



## AllanH

I've been subscribed to Christian's channel from the start. The "conversation" at YouTube is a bit different than here. Lots of very good vlogs.


----------



## CT

I really hope this doesn't mean you're gone for good, Christian, but I've been subscribed from the beginning, and look forward to much more.

Thanks for everything you do.


----------



## jononotbono

Thanks for so many great videos (so far).


----------



## mc_deli

The piano thing is a nice idea.


----------



## dcoscina

I often wonder when this poor chap finds time to sleep....


----------



## MrHStudio

dcoscina said:


> I often wonder when this poor chap finds time to sleep....


He doesn’t he did a day in the life video which shows him starting in the early hours and not going to bed till late either


----------



## Tanuj Tiku

thesteelydane said:


> Well, the riot in 1913 happened because the Rite was too complex and avant-garde for its time. If (some) media music today is shit, it’s becaue of the opposite problem - too bland and generic. I think we’d all prefer to have the first problem?
> 
> As a side note, if I recall correctly, it didn’t take long for the audience of 1913 to catch up, and give the rite a standing ovation a few years later. There’s an interesting old Radiolab episode titled “musical language” on the cognitive reasons for this. Super interesting!




Thanks so much for this! Really amazing!


----------



## givemenoughrope

Tanuj Tiku said:


> Thanks so much for this! Really amazing!


I thought the riot was over the wacked out ballet moves, not the music so much. ??


----------



## PaulBrimstone

The famous riot is dramatised in the movie Coco & Igor: 
I believe the stick banging was to keep the dancers in time over the noise of the screaming audience.


----------



## Geoff Grace

I realize that @christianhenson has left the thread; but as a fan of funk, I thought I'd post his most recent video here anyway:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## mc_deli

Brothers in arms... I'm with you... but some gems in the mid 80s, like Eurythmics.
But yeah I'd be a corpse if I hadn't been turned on to funk - and soul - at the end of the 80s...
James Brown yes...Bootsy yes... but to bring balance to the force I give you Joseph Lucky Scott... you know what I'm talking about 

Probably Jimi deserves a bit of a mention in the doubling and er... funkfather section and er... wah supreme being!


----------



## NoamL

An amazing example of CTFT at 1:20 - see if you can guess the piece before clicking the other link -



in this second case maybe it's more like _transcribe_ TFT...


----------



## Puzzlefactory

Been subscribed to Christians channel for a while.

Does this mean VI has finally become too toxic for him? 

Another developer chased away from the forum?


----------



## AlexanderSchiborr

Puzzlefactory said:


> Been subscribed to Christians channel for a while.
> 
> Does this mean VI has finally become too toxic for him?
> 
> Another developer chased away from the forum?



1. Was there something toxic here in the thread? I didn´t read every page though..
2. Did he mention why he left?


----------



## N.Caffrey

I think he left just after the release of Spitfire Studio Strings. Maybe didn't like how the product was received.


----------



## Puzzlefactory

AlexanderSchiborr said:


> 1. Was there something toxic here in the thread? I didn´t read every page though..
> 2. Did he mention why he left?




Not this thread no, but if you click on his profile you’ll see he hasn’t been to the forum at all for a while.

He didn’t mention why he left but he has mentioned several times on the forum and in his Vlogs that VI has become quite toxic and not a pleasant place to be (which is a sentiment echoed by a lot of people I’ve chatted to outside the forum who also don’t use it any more).


----------



## CT

Puzzlefactory said:


> Been subscribed to Christians channel for a while.
> 
> Does this mean VI has finally become too toxic for him?
> 
> Another developer chased away from the forum?



I think that's clearly what happened, unfortunately.


----------



## Vik

I think part of the problem with a forum where manufacturers meet users and have an open dialog, is that negative comments about a new product can affect potential sales badly, since someone blindly trusts others negative reactions. 

This, combined with not posting the not-so-enthusiastic comments in a far-from-polite way will of course be seen as 'toxic' or similar, especially with comments like some of what we saw when their new studio strings was released. It's understandable - but also too bad, if this makes the developers decide no not post here, because I'm sure most, if not all users here really appreciate that Spitfire has been as present here as they have, and wish more companies would follow their example.


----------



## Alex Fraser

Puzzlefactory said:


> Been subscribed to Christians channel for a while.
> 
> Does this mean VI has finally become too toxic for him?
> 
> Another developer chased away from the forum?


Possibly the forum became a bit toxic. But the conversation in his YouTube video comments is much more active and positive. So I can see why he stopped bothering with VIC.


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire

Eh. I feel like "VIC has become too toxic for SF peeps" is a weekly reoccurring topic. /shrug


----------



## Geoff Grace

The funny thing is I've never seen comments more spiteful and venomous than those on YouTube; but of course, the worst ones are usually reserved for political topics.

Regardless, I'm not sure we've seen the last of *Christian* around these parts. It does seem reasonable, though, to believe that he's been put off by some of the comments about him and his products here and is at least taking a break from the site.

If he leaves for good, I think he's throwing the baby out with the bath water; but then, I lack his perspective, as everyone's perspective is based on their experiences and reactions to those experiences.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## Loïc D

Or critics aside, he chose to focus on the production of vlogs, soundtracks, libraries, and SA.
And since SA aims at being far more than a sample company, I guess his schedule and priorities leave no room for browsing Vi-C.
And probably for his own sanity too, since binge-reading threads can become quite addictive, not to say obsessive...


----------



## ironbut

I believe that it's probably a combination of things.
But I wouldn't be surprised if the main one is the time involved.

Think about how much time he must be devoting to creating the content of his YouTube channel (producing videos and answering comments) and then there's Spitfire, his family and just reaping the rewards of having created a successful business.
I wouldn't doubt that he realized that he had to cut back on something and being something on this forum, aside from being a casual participant, was the one to go.

Just a WAG.


----------



## Geoff Grace

I'd say this comment (at 23:02) answers the "why" question:



Best,

Geoff


----------



## ironbut

Yup,..
Just watched that.


----------



## redlester

I think Christian's videos not directly about music production techniques are probably the one's I like the most, I just came across this one from a year ago, the part beginning about 4 minutes in made me laugh out loud while listening to it at work with one earphone in.


----------



## zolhof

I sure miss his insights and great, positive energy around here. Come on @christianhenson do return! Pretty please with sugar on top?


----------



## Tice

zolhof said:


> I sure miss his insights and great, positive energy around here. Come on @christianhenson do return! Pretty please with sugar on top?


Try a pint of beer instead of sugar... I have a hunch that might be more effective


----------



## Francis Bourre

Totally the contrary for me. I get bored easily, I prefer simplicity with less narcissism focused on music production. Matter of taste!



redlester said:


> I think Christian's videos not directly about music production techniques are probably the one's I like the most


----------



## redlester

Francis Bourre said:


> Totally the contrary for me. I get bored easily, I prefer simplicity with less narcissism focused on music production. Matter of taste!



Yes indeed. I learn more from the musical ones, but am more entertained by the others. His turn of phrase makes me laugh, often. 

Funny you should mention narcissism, have you seen his recent “dickheads” video, where he talks about narcissists!?


----------



## NoamL

Another great video:


----------



## Anders Wall

From the sonic boom video...

Cheers,
/Anders


----------



## CT

I thought about posting that, or starting a thread, but figured people would just get mad.

Looking forward to seeing what it is! Pretty art....


----------



## Anders Wall

miket said:


> I thought about posting that, or starting a thread, but figured people would just get mad.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing what it is! Pretty art....


If someone gets mad over a screencapture from Logic then they have too much free time on their hands 

Yes, looks winter-ish and foggy..?
I'm thinking ...drums 

Best,
Anders


----------



## rottoy

Anders Wall said:


> Yes, looks winter-ish and foggy..?
> I'm thinking ...drums
> 
> Best,
> Anders


Drums played quadruple-pianissimo with a pixie feather, Air Lyndhurst, gallery mics only.


----------



## gussunkri

Beautiful picture. Albion 6, Scandinavian winter forest (Tundra pt2: Return of the son of Tundra).


----------



## NoamL

AlbionV part 2 could be amazing...


----------



## KEM

Anders Wall said:


> From the sonic boom video...
> 
> Cheers,
> /Anders



Alright, I’m in


----------

